
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (September 2015) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the job—no recruiters or sales calls.
======
kristopolous
I wrote a way to search these recently ... just paste this in your console:
[https://gist.github.com/kristopolous/19260ae54967c2219da8](https://gist.github.com/kristopolous/19260ae54967c2219da8)

There is both OR and AND support here. If you specify your function parameter
as an ARRAY then it operates as an AND, otherwise each argument is an OR.

For instance, to see posts that are remote and python OR remote and ruby, you
can do

query(['remote','python'],['remote','ruby']);

The return of the function shows how many jobs were shown versus in total. For
instance, as of this writing, I get the following result when running the
above function:

{ shown: 56, total: 827 }

btw, i still can't find a job. :-(

~~~
rg81
Just emailed you (using the address from your paypal donate link)

~~~
kristopolous
thanks ... just got back to you.

------
speek
Weft - [http://weft.io](http://weft.io) \- Cambridge/Boston, MA -- ONSITE

    
    
        === What we do ===
    

We're a unified logistics intelligence platform -- we track every boat on the
water, every plane in the sky, and are working on tracking every truck on the
ground (+ a bunch of other indirectly related data sets) so that we can know
everything that's going on in the logistics world.

Turns out there're lots of inefficiencies in the supply chain! One of our
customers spends $400mm/year shipping empty containers, another spends
$80mm/year on late fees. Lots to optimize!

    
    
        === Crib notes ===
    

\- Clojure, Rails, Javascript, Python (we use a lot of PySpark)

\- Spark, pg, redis, kafka, accumulo, docker

\- We have one of the world's experts in Deep Learning on our team

\- We eat + drink together a lot... Taco tuesday, wino wednesday, whiskey
thursday (though I think we should rename it to thirsty thursday), foodie
friday

    
    
        === Looking for ===
    

Mid-level and senior-level folks in:

\- Data science

\- Data engineering

\- Backend engineering

\- Firmware engineering (yeah, we make hardware, too)

\- Front-end engineering

If this sounds interesting, please shoot us an email at jobs@weft.io! Tell 'em
Marc sent you.

------
r_edwards
IBM Watson
[http://www.IBM.com/WatsonDeveloperCloud](http://www.IBM.com/WatsonDeveloperCloud)
@ 51 Astor Place New York NY 10003 # IBM Watson Developer Evangelist [REMOTE]

I'm looking for a hacker and technical evangelist to join the IBM Watson
Developer Cloud team. This position is part of the organization making IBM
Watson technology available as REST APIs to developers. Examples and demos of
the services here ->
[http://www.ibm.com/watsondevelopercloud](http://www.ibm.com/watsondevelopercloud).

This is a customer facing role. Presenting to and working with developers in
startups, partners and enterprise clients is the main activity, including
attending and running public/private/university hackathons. The overall goal
is being a general advocate for machine learning and artificial intelligence
as well as educating potential users. Preference is for an NYC candidate, with
connections to the local startup/tech community.

If you have a programming background, like spending time building/hacking and
would like to work with IBM Watson offerings and the experimental technology
from IBM Research's Cognitive Labs then apply here:
[https://jobs3.netmedia1.com/cp/faces/job_summary?job_id=WAT-...](https://jobs3.netmedia1.com/cp/faces/job_summary?job_id=WAT-0767215)

~~~
tootie
Can't Watson evangelize itself?

~~~
davidwihl
it is too smart for that.

------
marinosbern
Witness | getwitness.com | Engineer #2 | New York | Full Time, Visa

Witness lets you broadcast your location, audio and video to your friends and
loved ones with one touch. I made Witness at the TechCrunch Disrupt NY 2015
Hackathon and it ended up winning the grand prize [1]. I launched Witness just
7 weeks ago right here on Show HN [2][3] and it’s been growing like crazy
since. It became clear that this is more than just a side project, so I got
funding and now I’m looking for one of you to join me as Engineer #2. You
should have deep experience in at least one of { iOS | Android |
video/graphics/codecs | hardware/Bluetooth | web/frontend | backend/services |
networks/TCP } and a passion for writing simple, clean, performant, tested
code fast.

Reach out to me at marinos@getwitness.com. Cheers!

[1] [http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/03/disrupt-
ny-2015-hackathon-w...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/03/disrupt-
ny-2015-hackathon-winners/)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9885950](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9885950)

[3] [http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/14/witness-officially-
launches...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/14/witness-officially-launches-a-
live-streaming-app-thats-a-panic-button-for-the-mobile-age)

------
zacharycohn
18F (aka The Federal Government) (18f.gsa.gov)

[DC, SF, NYC, Chicago, or REMOTE]

Hiring:

* Developers

* Engagement Managers

Mission 18F is a civic consultancy for the government, inside the government,
working with agencies to rapidly deploy tools and services that are easy to
use, cost efficient, and reusable. Our goal is to change how the government
buys and develops digital services by helping agencies adopt modern techniques
that deliver superior products.

We are transforming government from the inside out, creating cultural change
by working with teams inside agencies who want to create great services for
the public.

We are a trusted partner for agencies working to transform how they build and
buy tools and services in a user-centered way.

We will accomplish our mission by: putting the needs of the public first,
being design-centric, agile, open, and data-driven, deploying tools and
services early and often.

\----------------

We're about to come out of a self imposed hiring slowdown, which gave us the
time to improve our internal hiring processes to speed up the system. We're
going to be posting more specific job positions soon, but until then...

If you have any questions, let me know. Would love to help answer them!

~~~
vitorbaptistaa
Is it REMOTE only for inside the US, or anywhere in the world? Also, do remote
workers need to (legally) be able to work in the US?

~~~
zacharycohn
Great question! Remote is only inside the US, and you must be able to legally
work in the US. These are restrictions we must deal with as part of the
federal government.

------
dstillman
Zotero | Remote | Full-Time

Zotero is an open-source project that develops software and web services to
help people collect, organize, cite, and share their research. Our software is
recommended by universities worldwide and used by students, scholars,
researchers, scientists, and many others.

We’re hiring for three positions:

\- Full-Stack Developer

\- Web Developer

\- Product Designer

You’ll be part of a small team producing free and open-source software along
with a vibrant global community. We meet periodically in person (conference
room in Virginia, falafel joint in Paris, cafe in New York City), but you’ll
primarily be working remotely, communicating with Zotero developers and users
via chat rooms, forums, mailing lists, and GitHub. We have a highly
collaborative but asynchronous workflow, and you’ll be in control of your own
schedule. Our hours are flexible and variable: we might be debating a new
feature at 1 p.m. or deploying a major upgrade at 1 a.m.

More info here: [https://www.zotero.org/jobs](https://www.zotero.org/jobs)

~~~
mspecter
Not looking for a job, but I just wanted to say that I use your product and
it's probably the only reason I'm going to finish my thesis. Thank you.

------
joelcollinsdc
US House of Representatives Office of the CAO | Washington, DC | Full Time

The CAO's Web Systems group manages websites, APIs, and a multitude of web
applications for the US House of Representatives. The position is for a non-
senior developer, so we are looking for a candidate who has demonstrated
willingness to learn and proven ability to synthesize technology solutions
from business problems but may not have a deep work experience yet. We work on
fun problems that have the potential for significant impact for constituent
engagement and open government.

[http://www.house.gov/content/jobs/vacancyDetails.php?Positio...](http://www.house.gov/content/jobs/vacancyDetails.php?PositionID=3503)

(position closes 9/4...)

------
sweenzor
Uber Advanced Technologies Center — Pittsburgh — Full Time

We focus on vehicle autonomy, mapping and safety systems. We're hiring across
a range of areas to support this work: machine learning, planning, control,
mapping, perception and simulation. More info about the center here:
[http://blog.uber.com/carnegie-mellon](http://blog.uber.com/carnegie-mellon)

We're also looking for senior mobile and backend engineers.

[http://www.uberatc.com/hiring/](http://www.uberatc.com/hiring/) or send me an
email: sweeney@uber.com

------
ninetax
The Climate Corporation (San Francisco, Seattle, St. Louis) Full time, INTERN
- [http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers)

Climate is using Clojure to build weather and agronomic models to help farmers
farm better.

====== Why I love it ======

– Climate is making a huge impact in the agricultural industry.

– I am surrounded by super smart people who all share an attitude of openness
and mentorship.

– I work with some of the top scientists in the fields of climatology,
agronomy, data science, and remote sensing.

– I build large-scale systems that process and serve trillions of pixels of
satellite imagery.

– I release open-source Clojure software as part of my job.

===== Who we’re looking for =====

We're looking for engineers of all kinds! Check out
[http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers).

We are also starting our intern search for next spring and summer!

===== How to apply =====

If you apply through this link you should get priority:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&j=oTPo0fwQ&s=Hackernews_Satshabad_Khalsa)

I am really excited about the work I've been doing, I am happy to talk about
it in length. If you are interested, please email me directly at
skhalsa@climate.com.

~~~
pnathan
The Climate Corporation is also looking for SREs. We're working on making the
leap into containerization from dev->prod, and boy, we could use some help on
the team! Join us and get your hands dirty with production Docker.

\--- information bits

\- SRE at Climate uses Python primarily, along with tidbits of Go and Java
here and there.

\- We do about a 70/30 "dev"/"ops" split right now, with that split varying
week over week, depending on what fires are coming in.

\- we use Linux, we expect you to know how to code, we don't expect you to
have ten years of Docker experience. :-)

\--- me

My specialty is software tools development and driving a continuous delivery
process - my customers sit 30 feet away from me and we can work together to
get a happy result. I really like knowing what folks want and building it.

Please feel free to email me if you are curious, interested, etc.

------
iandanforth
Fetch Robotics - [http://fetchrobotics.com/](http://fetchrobotics.com/) \- San
Jose, CA - Full Time / INTERNS

Fetch is a small team of experienced engineers working on cutting edge mobile
robotics.

We’re well funded and growing quickly. We’re looking for experienced and
deeply talented people who want to solve real world problems.

\-- Full Time

Front End Developer (React) - [http://muse.cm/1igS8Yz](http://muse.cm/1igS8Yz)

Application Engineer - [http://muse.cm/1LS13fo](http://muse.cm/1LS13fo)

Robot Perception Engineer - [http://muse.cm/1LIUxET](http://muse.cm/1LIUxET)

Robot Manipulation Engineer - [http://muse.cm/1KprQ2y](http://muse.cm/1KprQ2y)

Robot Navigation Engineer - [http://muse.cm/1NVRWdh](http://muse.cm/1NVRWdh)

\-- Intern Positions

Hardware Intern - [http://muse.cm/1hRU9u7](http://muse.cm/1hRU9u7)

Software Intern - [http://muse.cm/1N0DJLc](http://muse.cm/1N0DJLc)

Our stack: Ubuntu/ROS/C/C++/Python/JavaScript

We’ve got awesome robots, a disruptive price point and we're poised for
significant growth. Simply put, we’ve built something that people want.

~~~
abustamam
The intern positions link to The Muse's general jobs page, not any particular
position. Just FYI :)

~~~
iandanforth
They work for me? Tried under several computers. Can you test again?

------
mattspitz
Dropbox | New York City | Software Engineer / Site Reliability Engineer |
ONSITE

We're a small team building the foundation for Dropbox's first engineering
office outside San Francisco. We work on impactful projects that are essential
to Dropbox's success. It's a lot of fun, and we've only just begun.

\- SWE:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/450](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/450)

\- SRE:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/761](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/761)

Also hiring in...

\- SF:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/143](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/143)

\- Seattle:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/661](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/661)

\- Tel Aviv:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/829](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/829)

~~~
Fete
Any Product Management positions?

------
malgorithms
Keybase is! NYC / SF / CHICAGO

We're a tech-heavy team of 12 engineers and 2 designers, based in NYC, SF, and
CHI. We are hiring specifically in those 3 locations.

We love these people:

    
    
      1. Go developers; crypto experience a big plus
      2. iOS / Android developers
      3. Node / Electron / React / JS / front-end devs. We've just   begun building our cross-platform desktop app, and our website will change a *lot* in the coming months.
      4. WINDOWS SPECIALISTS (for real)
      5. Devops
    

We recently closed our Series A from Andreessen Horowitz, and our aim is to
bring usable public key crypto to the masses. In a nutshell: open source, high
quality crypto apps. Apps so easy you don't need to know what a "key" is to
use them...but with all the security of real end-to-end crypto.

We like to work with product-oriented engineers: people who realize the final
product is the vision; the users are who matter.

If you're interested, check out our job page:
[https://keybase.io/jobs](https://keybase.io/jobs)

------
yakubs
Understory | Embedded Engineer, Location manager, Data Scientist, ME |
Somerville, MA, remote

Understory—named for the area in a rainforest beneath the forest
canopy—creates hardware and analytics around rain, hail, wind and other
weather events directly at the earth’s surface, where the risk to life and
property is greatest. While traditional, radar-enabled weather centers collect
data by analyzing conditions observed in the atmosphere, Understory’s ground-
truth-based detection is a marked enhancement in both resolution and fidelity,
which leads to better insight and early detection of risks.

You can get a glimpse of our hail gun that we use to test our stations on our
recent press -- [http://t.co/ECOgpk8ITM](http://t.co/ECOgpk8ITM)

Locations manager (remote):
[http://understory.applytojob.com/apply/vRsK7b/Locations-
Mana...](http://understory.applytojob.com/apply/vRsK7b/Locations-Manager-
North-America.html)

Embedded Systems Engineer (Somerville, MA):
[http://understory.applytojob.com/apply/Ow6zQs/Embedded-
Syste...](http://understory.applytojob.com/apply/Ow6zQs/Embedded-Systems-
Engineer-Ii.html)

Data Scientist (Somerville, MA):
[http://understory.applytojob.com/apply/aorYaR/Data-
Scientist...](http://understory.applytojob.com/apply/aorYaR/Data-
Scientist.html)

Mechanical Engineer (Somerville, MA):
[http://understory.applytojob.com/apply/ZELFbC/Mechanical-
Eng...](http://understory.applytojob.com/apply/ZELFbC/Mechanical-
Engineer.html)

~~~
Raed667
Are you interested in hiring interns? (Embedded Systems)

~~~
yakubs
Yes! Please see this posting:

[http://understory.applytojob.com/apply/O0DkdQ/Engineering-
In...](http://understory.applytojob.com/apply/O0DkdQ/Engineering-Intern.html)

------
akurilin
[Front Row Education | Infrastructure Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
Full-time | Education Technology]

Infrastructure engineer to join fast-growing education startup that changes
how over a million young students learn math.

\- Our mission is important to us, and we want it to be important to you as
well: over a million students learn math using Front Row every month. Our
early results show students improve twice as much while using Front Row than
their peers who aren’t using the program. Your work will positively impact
millions of lives.

\- You’ll be one of the first engineers on the team, which means you’ll have
an immense impact on our company, product, and culture; you’ll have a ton of
autonomy and responsibility; you’ll have equity to match the weight of this
role. If you're looking for an opportunity to both grow and do meaningful
work, surrounded and supported by like-minded professionals, this is THE place
for you.

\- While we have done plenty of infrastructure work over the years, we want
you to be our main infrastructure engineer. You will work in step with
frontend and application developers to delight our users with awesome
experiences. You will work closely with the CTO and receive all of the
necessary support to help the company progress. We value teamwork above
everything else and do not believe in silos. Your everyday choices will
directly impact the company for years to come.

\- Learn Functional Programming and Haskell from people pushing the industry
forward. We hire some of the brightest minds in the Haskell world and love
teaching it to newcomers. The company has years of experience of bringing new
Haskellers up to speed.

Full description and application at
[http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/70963](http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/70963)

------
planestepper
Avaaz Foundation - fully REMOTE

We're a global activism organization, dedicated to effecting positive change
in the world. We tackle such issues as climate change, poverty, and
corruption. For more information, check here:
[http://www.avaaz.org/en/about.php#howwework](http://www.avaaz.org/en/about.php#howwework)

We are in the process of extracting microservices from a large legacy php
codebase. We primarily use python for new systems. We operate at "big data"
scale, with 40+ million members, and hundreds of millions of events per month.

We value professionalism, autonomy, and healthy work-life balance.

We are looking for:

\- A Director of Engineering:
[https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hv2a/](https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hv2a/)

\- A CTO:
[https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffi](https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffi)

------
pulkitpulkit
Chameleon makes user onboarding amazing for every app, and we are hiring!
[http://trychameleon.com](http://trychameleon.com)

± Full-stack Engineer (enable data-driven intelligent onboarding) --- Portland
/ Seattle

± Front-end Engineer (create an awesome in-app tutorial builder) --- Portland
/ Seattle

± Full-stack Designer (help design our product and improve that of our
customers) --- San Francisco

Seed-funded (top angels and led by True Ventures), with great customers and
two engineer founders. Competitive salary, meaningful equity and all benefits.

We believe work is a meaningful, rewarding and enjoyable subset of life; we
want to help you grow personally and professionally, and respect and value
your individuality.

Please get in touch via
[https://angel.co/trychameleon/jobs](https://angel.co/trychameleon/jobs) or
email jobs a_t trychameleon d_o_t com. Please no recruiters.

------
saurabh20n
20n | San Francisco | Full Time, ONSITE | [http://20n.com](http://20n.com) |
Machine learning, data mining, NLP, and computational biology

Biology is severely under-utilized. 20n (YC W15) fixes that using software
predictions to create cells that produce valuable chemicals. We created a
bacteria that eats sugar and produces acetaminophen -- the active ingredient
of Tylenol. ps: This is the only living cell on the planet that produces
acetaminophen.

20n is YCombinator, DARPA, and Khosla Ventures backed, with existing Fortune
500 customers and incoming revenue. Our core technology is a data mining and
machine learning platform for biological data. We routinely distribute using
Spark, write approximation algorithms for NP-complete problems, and push the
software predictions to robots that build the microbes. We are looking for
algorithms experts who want to see their predictions create new life!

Full job descriptions:

* Data mining and NLP: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:input](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:input)

* Machine learning: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:predict](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:predict)

* Computational Biology: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:sequence](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:sequence)

------
darango
DigitalOcean | NYC & Remote

With over 500,000 customers across 230 countries we work at an immense scale
and are passionate about simplifying web infrastructure and building a product
that developers love.

We offer competitive salaries, stock options, 401k plans and full benefits for
employees as well as a flexible, remote-friendly and collaborative culture.

Find out more on our careers page:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers](https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers)

Openings include across all our engineering teams: Front-End, Compute,
Delivery, Metrics, Storage, Product engineering, Support engineering &
Platform as well as Technical Operations in addition to our Community,
Product, Marketing and Creative teams

~~~
brobinson
Do your remote positions still require travel to New York every two months?
That's what a recruiter told me about six months ago.

~~~
zacharybk
Hey Brobinson,

Thanks for the question! I'm Zach, Director of support. It really depends on
which role you're looking at. Here's how support does onboarding and employee
visits.

Once hired, our newest team members come to NYC (HQ) for two weeks of
training. This is really an immersion program designed to provide you with a
strong connection to the company and provide team-specific training. We do a
good mix of classroom learning, hands-on, a hackathon project, and interacting
with different employees throughout the company.

Following the two weeks of training you head back to your home office to start
work. We do work in three shifts to cover 24/7, so it's a consistent schedule
and team that you're working with. We have managers across all three shifts
who help with your development, and we do things like virtual standups to
start each shift via Google Hangouts.

In regards to employee visits to NYC following training, here's what we do. We
recommend a visit every six months or so for 1-2 weeks. It's really up to the
individual employee though. Some have visited more frequently and have joined
us for the company ski trip last winter or for our first ever shark week (all
employees in NYC!!).

Again, I can only speak to the support experience, other teams have different
operating procedures. It's not a bad idea to check back in as lots changes at
a startup. Feel free to re-apply or email me directly, zach@ and I'll get you
in touch with the right recruiter who can definitely address your specific
questions.

Thanks, Zach

Ps. We just took some co-working space in Seattle and Toronto for employees to
work from :)

~~~
brobinson
Thanks for the reply!

------
jongbeau
Houston, TX | GoCo, Inc. | [http://www.goco.io](http://www.goco.io) | Onsite

Software Developer - React.js, Ruby on Rails

[https://angel.co/goco/jobs](https://angel.co/goco/jobs)

GoCo is growing rapidly and looking for awesome developers to join our team.
Our tech stack is React.js with ES6/ES7 in a Single Page App coupled with a
Ruby on Rails REST API. We've got a talented team and a super fun tech startup
culture.

About the company:

We are funded and managed by a group of serial tech founders with multiple
startup successes. We're building a simple, intuitive and free HR platform
that helps businesses manage their employees, payroll, and benefits from a
single location. Our goal is to make life at work awesome for both the
business owners and the employees.

Here are the most important qualities we are looking for:

    
    
      * Full stack experience with an emphasis on modern web and architecture patterns
    
      * Expertise in OO javascript with experience building single page applications
    
      * Ability to rapidly iterate and roll out new code
    
      * Eagerness to learn new languages and technologies
    
      * Passionate about user experience, and not shy to give your input
    
      * Track record of building applications that can scale to millions of users
    
      * Comfortable working in Linux environments
    

Apply:

[https://angel.co/goco/jobs](https://angel.co/goco/jobs)

~~~
stephenhuey
H-town! Cool, this is the first time I've heard of you!

~~~
jongbeau
Who said there's no tech scene in H-Town?

------
truongor17
SF Bay Area or Remote || Keen IO || [https://keen.io/](https://keen.io/)

\----- About Keen IO -----

Keen IO is an API platform that lets developers collect and study custom
events at a massive scale. Our Mission = The Discovery of Truth. Some things
we believe in: • Honesty & empathy, introspection, Distributed innovation, the
importance of laughter & relationships, play to your strengths; patch your
weaknesses with diverse collaborators.

\----- Platform & Middleware Engineers -----

(SF Bay Area or Remote) Keen IO is seeking engineers to join our team. We
build and nurture an Analytics API that processes user data and queries around
the clock, across diverse industries. Whether it’s gaming, e-commerce,
advertising, publishing, or IoT, our platform aims to make Analytics so easy
for developers that they can focus entirely on their product. Our challenge is
to scale with a constantly growing data deluge and evolve along with our
user’s needs. Skills: Cassandra, Scala, Python, Java, Tornado, Go, Zookeeper,
Storm, Kafka, Mesos

\----- Consultative Sales -----

(SF Bay Area Only) Be one of the first sales reps for a fast-growing, Sequoia-
backed, cloud analytics platform. Our Cross-Vertical Practice is a small,
cross-functional team (marketing, sales, sales engineering, data science)
tasked with growing our business across all verticals. For questions, please
contact us at humans@keen.io or visit us on Angel List
([https://angel.co/keen-io/jobs](https://angel.co/keen-io/jobs)).

------
robertfw
Vancouver, BC - Remote possible

We are looking for an experienced C# .NET developer to take a lead role in
bringing two software projects to market. These applications have been
developed by an external team and are in use internally. We are now building
our capacity to handle ongoing development internally, and need that crucial
first piece.

You ideally have several years experience as a developer, and can demonstrate
your experience working with large web applications using C#, ASP.NET MVC, and
SQL Server. You’ll also need to be comfortable working on the frontend with
Javascript, CSS, and HTML - you don’t need to be a designer, but can get the
job done. Repository patterns, dependency injection, and test frameworks are
concepts that you’re comfortable working with.

We’re a small team with lots to do, so you’ll need to have good time
management/tracking skills, and the ability to get things done without lots of
oversight. We strive to maintain a sustainable and balanced pace, and while
some office hours may be needed, the remainder can be worked when and where
you choose.

We are located just minutes from Lonsdale Quay on the North Shore, with a
beautiful sunny patio for BBQing and several great restaurants nearby.

Contact me at robert@mineralservices.com if you are interested!

------
cko1085
JPMorgan Athena | NYC and London | Full Time | ONSITE

I expect you’ve heard of JPMorgan at some point, but probably aren’t familiar
with Athena. We’re the bank’s in-house platform for cross-asset pricing, risk
management, trade management, e-trading, etc.. There’s a core division
(cleverly named “Athena Core”) of about 150 engineers which builds a platform
and development libraries that are then used by over 5,000 developers
throughout the bank.

The Core Analytics team currently has 8 members and is responsible for
extending Athena to research teams and for reducing the gap between research
and production use. To give a simplified example, our typical customer is a
quant who might be attempting to create a new pricing model. Core Analytics
would help him access relevant data sets, explore that data with a library of
common statistical functions to, verify the new model with a back-testing
framework, and then finally publish the model to production.

Python and C++ are the primary languages, but we’re open to considering
exceptional developers with any background. Finance experience is certainly
not required. Our two main offices are in NYC and London; we also have
satellites in Tel Aviv, Tokyo, and Singapore.

Email Christine.h.ko@jpmchase.com to apply.

------
knes
London, UK - Pusher - [https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/) \- Full time
- On Site Only

The current Pusher product is a multi-tenant distributed system that allows
our customers to deliver billions of messages to their connected users. We
operate at massive scale, and this informs and affects everything we do.

Our engineering team is based in London. We are looking for engineers who will
thrive in a challenging environment, working on interesting problems. Our team
is small but growing, and we value people who can contribute not only
individually, but in the context of the team. Our engineering team is also
heavily involved in operations, so you need to know how to deploy, monitor and
maintain a large production system. We wrote our code in Ruby (Main legacy
language) and Haskell.

Our software stack is built around Linux, Ruby, Haskell, nodeJS, Redis, MySQL,
Git, Puppet and Go.

We are currently looking for: * Platform Engineers to continue improving and
scaling our core real-time infrastructure. More info on this position at
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789).
* Product Engineer (Full Stack) to work on our new customers facing features
and improve our libraries
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/87044](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/87044)
* Technical Product Manager to help us improve and develop our main product.
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/106010](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/106010)

------
muyfine
Swift Navigation | SF | GPS Engineering

Swift Navigation is looking for embedded, estimation, and infrastructure
engineers to work with us on open source ([https://github.com/swift-
nav/](https://github.com/swift-nav/)), inch-accurate GPS receivers (H1B
welcome). Questions? email Colin (colin@swiftnav.com).

\+ Embedded engineers (electronics design and schematic capture, production
embedded programming, FPGA-based DSP, C, Python, VHDL or Verilog):
[https://jobs.lever.co/swift-
nav/a99d3f7d-6603-4712-9d4c-5f52...](https://jobs.lever.co/swift-
nav/a99d3f7d-6603-4712-9d4c-5f52e43a1133)

\+ Estimation engineers (statistics, linear algebra, estimation/controls,
production programming, C, Python, R): [https://jobs.lever.co/swift-
nav/9513d6ca-046c-48d5-982f-d5e5...](https://jobs.lever.co/swift-
nav/9513d6ca-046c-48d5-982f-d5e5d270c777)

\+ Infrastructure engineers (front ends, back ends, services, production
programming, Haskell, Python, JS): [https://jobs.lever.co/swift-
nav/eb80d943-8157-4c9b-afef-8fe9...](https://jobs.lever.co/swift-
nav/eb80d943-8157-4c9b-afef-8fe98d287c28)

Our ~15 person group in the Dogpatch neighborhood of San Francisco is spread
across analog/RF/digital hardware design, statistic/estimation/controls,
functional programming, and web infrastructure. Our work is highly
interdisciplinary with an environment emphasizing effective communication,
collaboration, and inclusion with a flexible working policy.

------
kennklee
Scaled Inference | Palo Alto, CA | Full Time, Visa

Help us build the world's first mainstream solution to machine learning
(statistical inference) powered by an autonomous distributed system that
infers ever-improving statistical models from web-scale data. Our system
follows fundamental statistical principles under strict computational
constraints while rigorously evaluating and benchmarking itself on a large,
diverse collection of real-world data sets and applications. Building this
type of mainstream platform requires close coordination among several research
and engineering disciplines, each with crucial responsibilities.

We are looking for frontend, systems engineers and scientists. Strong
foundations in probability, linear algebra, and optimization are a
requirement. Preference on MS or PhD in Computer Science or equivalent
degrees. If you feel you have a strong background in the above areas and have
an BS still feel free to apply!

Open positions can be found here:
[https://scaledinference.com/jobs.html](https://scaledinference.com/jobs.html)

You can also email me if you have any questions or just want to chat
ken[at]scaledinference.com

------
scottaj2
Atomic Object | Developer, Designer | Ann Arbor, MI ; Grand Rapids, MI |
ONSITE | Full Time

We are a custom software design and development consultancy. We do a full
range of development from high level design prototypes, down to low level
firmware on embedded devices and everything in between.

Want an idea of the work we do and the technology we work with? Check out our
blog: [https://spin.atomicobject.com/](https://spin.atomicobject.com/)

Being an Atom: Atomic doesn't ask that you know a certain language or use a
certain process. But we are looking for a certain kind of person—someone who
embodies our culture and values.

Atoms give a shit about their work, their teammates, and their clients. We
pull together.

Atoms are generalists who enjoy learning and doing new things.

Atoms are great communicators, able to work effectively one-on-one with
clients and users.

Atoms are product developers, working on poly-skilled teams to create the most
valuable product possible with the client's budget.

Interested in applying? Check out our careers page:
[https://atomicobject.com/careers](https://atomicobject.com/careers)

~~~
wpietri
Ah, this is in my home town, and I've occasionally stopped by their offices. I
can vouch for them. They're creating a great place, very customer focused with
an excellent working environment. (In fact, they are very, very close to as
awesome as Code for America, a job at which I have posted on this very page.)
If you're in the midwest and would like to stay there, AO is definitely worth
checking out.

------
mmalone
Betable | San Francisco | Full Time, ONSITE |
[https://jobs.lever.co/betable](https://jobs.lever.co/betable) | Gambling
platform for developers

Betable is transforming one of the most opaque and highest revenue-generating
industries in the world - gambling and betting. Our vision is to democratize
this $500bn industry, allowing any game developer to build legal gambling
games without needing their own licenses and operate those games globally on
any device.

We are Series A funded with exciting revenue, a small engineering team and a
modern tech stack (Node, Angular, React, GO, Cassandra, Puppet, etc). We have
strong values and awesome investors (True Ventures, Greylock, Venture51 etc).
Come help us transform an industry!

Positions:

\- Sr. Software Engineer - Web technologies -
[https://jobs.lever.co/betable/006263e7-3346-4c16-acf6-37d5f2...](https://jobs.lever.co/betable/006263e7-3346-4c16-acf6-37d5f29b0dc0)

\- Sr. Software Engineer - Server technologies -
[https://jobs.lever.co/betable/c81cb400-f0e1-4dd0-bf21-f7b63b...](https://jobs.lever.co/betable/c81cb400-f0e1-4dd0-bf21-f7b63b3724a0)

\- Sr. Operations Engineer - Focused on devops -
[https://jobs.lever.co/betable/c879a3fe-86ee-4d09-91fc-
cfa2ab...](https://jobs.lever.co/betable/c879a3fe-86ee-4d09-91fc-cfa2ab011d2e)

\- Engineering Manager, Operations -
[https://jobs.lever.co/betable/ce2588a3-2fb7-4f2d-9290-73bba8...](https://jobs.lever.co/betable/ce2588a3-2fb7-4f2d-9290-73bba87b875e)

------
kveykva
GetScale | Full Time | Full Stack or Backend Engineer
(Clojure,Python,ClojureScript) | Redwood City, CA - ONSITE |
[http://getscale.com/](http://getscale.com/)

===

GetScale (YC S15) develops a simple system for drastically improving the
quality performance of Chinese factories and increasing their overall
transparency. We need to make a globally distributed system, with a slow and
broken network (Chinese factories -> US and back), fast, reliable, and easy
for our customers to interact with. There are interesting opportunities in
delay tolerant networking, machine learning, and good old building out an
early product.

What we use:

    
    
      - Clojure (backend)
      - ClojureScript (frontend with Reagent)
      - Python (factory deployed system)
      - Postgres
    

Our camera systems are deployed in Chinese factories and move huge volumes of
data daily (images, video, and metadata) to the US quickly and reliably, where
it is interpreted and displayed to hardware companies.

===

If you would like to help make manufacturing better, on a global scale:

Please contact me if you are interested or have questions,

colton@getscale.com

------
rjurney
Relato is hiring a Sales Data Scientist. The first sales data scientist. See
[http://blog.relato.io/post/127202597907/the-rise-of-the-
sale...](http://blog.relato.io/post/127202597907/the-rise-of-the-sales-data-
scientist)

Relato maps the markets that make up the broader economy and then uses this
network to do lead generation and market segmentation. Resumes to rjurney at
relato dot io.

* Home page: [http://relato.io](http://relato.io)

* Jobs page: [http://relato.io/jobs](http://relato.io/jobs)

* Conceptual demo: [http://demo.relato.io](http://demo.relato.io)

* Blog: [http://blog.relato.io](http://blog.relato.io)

* Video of product presentation: [http://blog.relato.io/post/128070249457/relato-presents-at-s...](http://blog.relato.io/post/128070249457/relato-presents-at-salesforce-data-analytics)

~~~
tixocloud
Hugely interesting concept but still with a bit of rough edges. I do see the
value but I think by using a graph visualization, it's still a bit too
complexed.

Curious to know if you guys have already had customers who've mentioned that
they are interested in paying. I can imagine that there are still a few steps
to go before actually getting to the point of lead generation (i.e. strength
of partnerships, contact information, etc.)

~~~
rjurney
Thanks for your interest. We have customers paying, and the graph
visualization is just one part of what we offer. The main thing we provide are
lists of leads.

As to getting to leads... tens of thousands of companies and partnerships in
any market segment add up to pretty good recommendations. Most of network
analysis uses unweighted edges, so there are lots of methods to use. Having
weights for partnerships would be cool but isn't necessary. They can be
inferred.

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks. Would love to have a chat more about the role.

------
lgreen84
Company: ISE (Independent Security Evaluators)

Location: Baltimore, MD or San Diego, CA

Who we are: An elite team of security professionals that use scientific
approaches to improve our clients’ overall security posture, protect digital
assets, harden existing technologies and secure infrastructures.

Who we want: Awesomely creative hackers, both mid-level and senior-level, that
are looking to work with like-minded folks and doesn't mind a fridge stocked
full of goodies, healthy options as well!

Where you need to work: Candidates need to be able to commute to our
Baltimore, MD or San Diego office. Willing to consider remote employees in the
US, if they are super talented!

What you need to know to get hired: C and C++ and a strong background in at
least two of the following: (1) Applied cryptography, cryptographic algorithm
design and review, (2) Network security, protocols, and penetration testing,
(3) Application security, secure software development, (4) Software
vulnerability analysis, fuzzing, and code coverage analysis, (5) Static and
dynamic software reverse engineering.

How do you apply: careers@securityevaluators.com

------
moises_silva
Toronto, Canada | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE or RELOCATION/VISA |
C/C++/Python and Web developers

Sangoma Technologies is a telecommunications company well known in the OSS
telephony community (Asterisk/FreeSWITCH/FreePBX/Elastix etc) and contribute
frequently to several of those projects.

We're looking for:

1\. Full stack web developers (PHP and/or Python, Javascript) to build REST
APIs for hosted telephony applications, appliance auto-provisioning, realtime
statistics dashboards and monitoring for highly loaded telecom systems etc.

2\. Core developers (C/C++/Python) to extend our protocol stacks, write
telecom applications, extend and improve OSS projects such as
Asterisk/FreeSWITCH, etc.

3\. Lab automation developers (Python) to extend our infrastructure and
automation testing frameworks.

All positions require strong Linux knowledge and great communication skills.

Experience with telephony, audio/video is not required but an asset.

It does not matter where you live (even disparate time zones can work). If you
want to come to Canada, even better, we can help with the immigration paper
work.

~~~
eridal
I am interested, is there a link to the job description somewhere?

~~~
moises_silva
It's a bit outdated but:

[http://www.sangoma.com/company/careers/web-and-systems-
devel...](http://www.sangoma.com/company/careers/web-and-systems-developer/)

I am working on getting it updated, but that one above should give you a
close-enough summary.

------
dylanpyle
Shyp | Full Time | San Francisco | ONSITE or REMOTE

Shyp is using a combination of technology, logistics, and outstanding customer
service to make it easy for people and businesses to send things to each
other.

We're hiring several important engineering roles: Android, iOS, and API
engineers, as well as DevOps and QA.

We've got a lot of exciting problems to solve, and we're still a small team -
the opportunity to take on a big role and have huge impact is very real.

Check out our jobs page at [https://shyp.com/jobs](https://shyp.com/jobs) , or
send me an email: dylan+hn@shyp.com

Re: Remote opportunities - We are super interested in hiring great people who
can't move to SF. We believe our processes can support remote work, but we
understand this is a hard thing for us to assert with confidence. That said,
we are extremely interested in building remote-work processes that scale -
let's talk!

Not looking, but based in SF? You might be interested in our lunchtime tech
talks - send a note to burke+talks@shyp.com to get on the list.

------
malcolmwhite
Videology | Baltimore, MD | Reston, VA | Austin, TX Videology was founded in
2007 by Scott Ferber—also the co-founder of advertising.com. It is one of the
world’s leading video advertising platforms. Our global, market-leading
technology enables our customers to manage, measure and optimize digital video
and TV advertising to achieve the best results in today fast-moving media
landscape. We're hiring for Dev Ops and Software Development.

Key Developer Skills

\- Must be strong, experienced Java developers, with some high-performance
experience (dealing with huge quantities of data, high throughput, low
latency, etc.)

\- Must have experience using agile development tools, e.g., git/stash, JIRA,
Bamboo, etc. as well as open-source technologies, such as MySQL, Hibernate,
Spring, etc.

\- Must have worked in a fast-paced, results-oriented product development
environment

Key Dev Ops Skills

\- Must have experience with Chef/Ansible, AWS/cloud, DNS, Load Balancers

\- Scripting in bash, python, groovy, Ruby, etc.

\- Strong administrator experience with Linux and/or Windows

Reach out to mwhite at videologygroup dot com if interested.

~~~
ayyanthol
Hello,

I am a Java/J2EE developer with 8 + years of hands on experience in all the
phases of SDLC using Java, Hibernate and Spring.Also I am well versed in Agile
methodologies.

If you feel that my skills and expertise matches your requirements, please
revert back to me at pancy2002@gmail.com.I am readily available for an
interview and will be able to join within a week.

Thank you

------
ghc
Boston | Full-time | Onsite

We're hiring Haskell & Elm engineers for a Boston-based distributed systems
startup (still in stealth mode) focused on automated data engineering. Must be
willing to relocate to Boston. Knowledge of Machine Learning and experience
with distributed systems a plus for Haskell position. Knowledge of basic
information design a plus for Elm position (but definitely not required!).

Reach out to me directly via brendan@hyperplane.vc if interested.

PS: Even if you're not, we'd love to grab coffee or drinks with fellow Haskell
engineers in the area.

------
d_shaw
Cobrain | Washington DC | Data Scientist We are looking for a pragmatic data
scientist who will help us understand consumers and products better than
anyone else in the world. You think using collaborative filtering to bring
understanding to the world of products is fun, but finding better ways to
delight consumers is awesome.

Here's the spec:

-A strong background in data analysis and statistical modeling, paired with the capability to directly contribute to production code.

-Well versed in collaborative filtering and most of the following: entity resolution, modeling, natural language processing, ETL.

-Familiar with Hadoop and the Map/Reduce paradigm.

-Proficiency in R, Python, SQL.

-Some proficiency in Java with the desire to develop.

-Comfort with Unix environments.

-A team player who can work with other engineers and product owners.

-Understands how consumers want to shop on-line and is passionate about consumer products.

Bonus points for:

-Previous experience building production recommendations systems supporting consumer decision-making

-Experience with production ETL systems

-Prior start-up experience.

Please email careers@cobrain.com.

------
dr1337
CliniCloud | Melbourne, Australia | Full Time | Remote/Visa/Onsite

CliniCloud is a Medical/IoT startup building connected medical devices for the
home. Our first product is a medical kit that has a wireless non-contact
temporal artery thermometer and digital stethoscope that connect to. More
about us at: [https://clinicloud.com/](https://clinicloud.com/)

We're looking for software engineers of all levels of seniority to join us.
Openings are available for:

Mobile:

iOS | Swift/Objective-C developers

Android | Java/Kotlin developers

Backend: Gaoling | PostgreSQL | Docker developers

Web:

React | Ember | WebAudio developers

Openings are also available for engineers in the hardware team. We are looking
for:

Electrical Engineers:

Matlab | Altium | Embedded C for ARM processors.

Mechanical Engineers:

SolidWorks

We are also looking for data scientists and engineers familiar with machine
learning algorithms and digital signals processing to develop algorithms for
use with our hardware. Ideally familiar with MATLAB and R.

If interested, please send an email to hon(at)clinicloud.com

~~~
Schwolop
Crunchbase says you're headquartered in San Fran. What parts of the company
are in Melbourne?

------
luvozo
Luvozo ([http://www.luvozo.com](http://www.luvozo.com)) | Washington, DC |
REMOTE FREELANCE, INTERNS

We are developing cutting-edge robotics technologies to redefine the senior
living industry and improve resident care and satisfaction for millions of
older adults.

We are seeking engineers looking to make a direct impact with their work. Our
initial product, Sam the robotic concierge, is undergoing onsite testing at a
senior living community in the D.C. metro area.

What we're looking for: \- For freelance: full-stack web application developer
(JS/Python or Ruby/Rails) OR software developer with ROS experience
(C++/Python) \- A plus: VOIP/WebRTC experience

\- For internships: students pursuing B.S. or M.S. in CS, EE, ME or similar \-
Robotics areas of interest: navigation, multi-robot scheduling and
coordination, human-robot interaction, simulation using Gazebo

You can email us to learn more at info@luvozo.com

------
lpgauth
Positions:

    
    
      Backend Developper (Erlang, C) - Montreal, Canada (ONSITE)
      Rails Application Developer (Ruby, PostgreSQL) - Montreal, Canada (ONSITE)
      Mobile SDK Developer (iOS, Android) - Montreal, Canada (ONSITE)
    

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see
[http://adgear.com/company/careers/](http://adgear.com/company/careers/)

Please make sure to CC lp at adgear.com with your email to jobs at adgear.com
so we know you're from HN :)

~~~
mapcars
There is no Backend (Erlang, C) position on careers page.

------
jfpoole
Primate Labs | [http://www.primatelabs.com/](http://www.primatelabs.com/) |
Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Primate Labs is looking for software developers to work on Geekbench, our
popular cross-platform processor benchmark. You will help develop and analyze
benchmark tests for future versions of Geekbench in addition to working on the
application itself.

We're looking for someone with a solid C++ background. It would be nice if you
had experience with any of the following technologies (but by all means these
are not mandatory): C++11, GPGPU APIs (e.g., OpenCL or CUDA), and code
optimization and profiling tools.

Benefits include competitive salary and vacation time, medical and dental
benefits, and flexible work hours.

This is a full-time position in our Toronto, Ontario office. Interested? Send
an email to jobs@primatelabs.com for more information or to apply.

------
jobsatrealhq
Real HQ | REMOTE, US-based

We build things that make buying and selling houses easier – and we're looking
for a seasoned Ruby on Rails developer to join our team. Currently, our
Product team consists of two senior-level Rails developers and one frontend
developer/designer. We maintain a custom-built, in-house CRM that supports our
consumer-facing service, Agent Pronto.

We build our products using the following tools and languages, and we’ll
expect you to be proficient in each:

    
    
      *Ruby, Ruby on Rails
      *HTML (Haml)
      *CSS (Sass)
      *Javascript (jQuery, CoffeeScript, Ajax)
      *Data stores (MySQL, Redis, Memcached)
      *(Testing tools (RSpec, Capybara)
      *Continuous integration and deployment
      *Linux
      *Git
      *Nice-to-haves: Bootstrap, Backbone.js
    

We’re looking to hire immediately for a full-time, salaried position. You can
expect to be paid a competitive market rate and work around 40 hours per week.
We request that you reside in the United States, but once hired, you’ll have
the flexibility to work from anywhere. You'll also be provided with perks and
benefits, including:

    
    
      *Comprehensive health, dental, and vision coverage. We pay 100% of your premiums and 50% for your dependents.
      *Flexible vacation policy (we don't track vacation – take what you need). 
      *Up to 12 weeks of paid maternity / paternity leave. 
      *Any tech you need to do your job well, plus laptop and phone upgrades every three years. We’ll also pay your monthly phone bill. 
      *Ongoing education stipend to use toward conferences, seminars, etc. 
      *Biannual retreats in awesome locations. 
      *A stellar, technical Product lead, plus company leadership that values input and insight from the Product team.  
      *Clear, precise company-wide goals.
      *A truly remote culture.
    

If you think you're a good fit, learn more and find out how to apply at
[http://realhq.com/jobs/senior-rails-dev](http://realhq.com/jobs/senior-rails-
dev).

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, MI and Columbus, OH (on-site, full time)

[https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/](https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/)

We are a small team passionate about making people's lives better through
software. We are hiring engineers and designers at our offices in Grand Rapids
or Columbus.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We write custom software of all shapes and sizes for clients all over the US.
    
      - We aren't limited to any really specific set of technologies, which is a great
      opportunity to learn. In the past two years, I've worked with Python,
      Objective-C, Swift, Backbone.js + PhoneGap, Angular + CoffeeScript,
      Node.js, and Ruby/Rails.
    
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we each have lives,
      activities, and families outside of work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are
      rare by design. Last year I worked an average of 40.408 hours per week.
    
      - We offer competitive salaries, health/vision/dental insurance, quarterly profit
      sharing, retirement + match, weekly catered lunches, and a top-floor office
      with snacks, guitars, and your choice of standing or sitting desks.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love making software, and you have a couple of years of experience building
      software with a variety of tools and technologies.
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
      afraid to use more. You have some experience with web or mobile tech.
    
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
    
      - You want to come into work every day and enjoy the people you work with.
    

If you're interested, check out our website:

[https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/](https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/)

Also, feel free to get in touch with me:

ej@mutuallyhuman.com

------
david_shaw
Appfolio | Santa Barbara, CA | Full Time | On Site

Appfolio is hiring application security and security operations engineers.
Appfolio creates software as a service solutions that customers love, and
we're currently building out a world-class security team to protect our
software and users.

We're seeking qualified and passionate Application Security Engineers to help
evaluate and secure our applications, and Security Operations Engineers to
defend and improve our infrastructure.

Appfolio is a quickly-growing company based in beautiful Santa Barbara,
California.

Job application online at [http://www.appfolioinc.com/jobs-
openings](http://www.appfolioinc.com/jobs-openings) (search "security"). If
you have any questions about the role or the company, please feel free to
email me directly -- my email address is in my HN profile :)

------
pritambaral
PSTakeCare | Full Time & Interns | Mumbai, India

We are a team of IITians trying to make healthcare easily discoverable and
more accessible to the common public.

We're a small team of 3 in the tech department with experience across a wide
range of tools - from Python, Node, Ruby to Erlang to Linux kernel internals.
We are looking for skilled engineers to lead the Android side of things, to
maintain and expand the backend (Rails, Postgres, Redis, with some
microservices in Python), and create a beautifully smooth and quick web
frontend.

Even if you have little to no experience with the specific tools/fields, but
are reasonably good at programming and learning, we'd love to have you with
us.

Browse and apply at
[https://pstakecare.recruiterbox.com](https://pstakecare.recruiterbox.com) or
hit me up personally: pritam@pstakecare.com

------
champion
HubSpot | Cambridge/Boston/Dublin | full time, onsite

Looking for front-end (React/Flux, Backbone, ES6/CoffeeScript) and back-end
(Java8, HBase, Kafka, Hadoop/Spark, ElasticSearch) developers who enjoy
working in small teams that own significant parts of our products. Developer
autonomy and responsibility are what fuels our product culture. Our products
are helping transform how small businesses do marketing & sales so they grow
while delighting their customers.

The products we build help small businesses grow. More on our product team and
roles on our site: [http://product.hubspot.com/](http://product.hubspot.com/)
and our company culture: [http://culturecode.com](http://culturecode.com)

Or ping me (champion at hubspot) with any questions.

------
mburst
Imgur | San Francisco | Full Time | Frontend, iOS, Dev Ops | ONSITE

Imgur is the best place to share and enjoy the most awesome images on the
Internet. Every day, millions of people use Imgur to be entertained and
inspired by funny, heartwarming and helpful images and stories from all around
the world. Come have an impact on the lives of millions of people, while
working in a fun and collaborative environment. We have a small engineering
team, so each engineer is responsible for solving challenges at a massive
scale.

Interested? Check out our open positions!
[http://imgur.com/jobs](http://imgur.com/jobs) If you have any questions about
the open positions or want to know what it's like to work at Imgur (I'm one of
the full stack devs) feel free to e-mail me at max@you know where.com

------
hakanito
Oden Technologies | New York, NY | ONSITE | DevOps + Pyhton engineer |
[http://www.odentechnologies.net](http://www.odentechnologies.net)

We are on the brink of the next industrial revolution.

Manufacturing has long been an analog world, but this is about to change. By
introducing machines to the digital world, there’s a staggering opportunity
for efficiency and production leaps.

Oden is driving this revolution. We’re on a mission to eliminate waste in
manufacturing.

We have combined industrial hardware, wireless connectivity, and big data
architecture into one simple platform so all manufacturers can analyze and
optimize their production, from any device. Efficiency and sustainability are
democratized.

Competitive salary + meaningful equity

Open positions:
[https://odentech.recruiterbox.com](https://odentech.recruiterbox.com)

------
mbubb
Forensiq | NYC | Full-time | ONSITE (some flexibility)

Forensiq has developed proprietary technology and sophisticated algorithms
which allow us to accurately pinpoint fraudulent activity within the online
advertising space. Using our services, companies can make more intelligent
media buying decisions.

We are looking for:

\- Sr. Software Engineer

\- Systems Engineer

\- Data Scientist

We build software on CentOS using Javascript, Lua, C/C++, Scala, Go. Backends
include Redis, Aerospike, MongoDB. Build / Deploy is Jenkins and Ansible.

Come join a small tight knit team and build platforms to solve a very
interesting set of problems around ad fraud. I am on the System Engineering
team so am most knowledgable about that position. But would be glad to field
questions on all three areas.

Great company and the right time to join it.

[http://forensiq.com/careers/](http://forensiq.com/careers/)

------
jonhearty
Datanyze | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE | All roles from sales to engineering
(including VP level)

Hi everyone! Jon from Datanyze here. We are NOT your average startup! We
bootstrapped the company passed $1 million in annual recurring revenue, then
raised a seed round (about 1 year ago) from some great investors, including
Google Ventures and Mark Cuban!

We take our work seriously, but not ourselves. We know when to work hard and
when to play hard (we're going to Vegas if we hit a big milestone this month!)
and we're having a blast building amazing solutions for sales and marketing
teams.

We have open positions for everything from entry-level sales and support to
VPs of various departments (customer success, engineering, sales, marketing,
etc.).

If you want to hear more or know someone amazing who might be interested,
please email me directly at jon@datanyze.com!

------
eli
Industry Dive - Washington, DC - onsite

Industry Dive is a digital B2B media company that delivers news and original
analysis to more ­than one million business leaders in multiple industries

We are seeking:

* Ad Operations Manager - _improve our digital ad sales processes and manage day-to-day operations_

* Branded Content Director - _manage production of custom whitepapers, webinars, and other content on behalf of clients_

* Business Journalists / Editors - _report and edit content of interest to executives in some of the world 's biggest industries._

And I'm always looking for smart developer interns, especially those
interested in DevOps.

Additional details about openings here:
[http://www.industrydive.com/jobs/](http://www.industrydive.com/jobs/)

Follow the instructions on our site, or feel free to reach out to me with any
questions.

~~~
maxtedford
Hello,

My name is Max Tedford and I'm curious about your mention of developer
interns. Can you tell me more about that position? I'm finishing up a 7 month
web developer training program at the beginning of October and I've started
looking for opportunities in the DC area. I spent a number of years with
LivingSocial in non-technical roles, particularly in operations and B2B
marketing, so I'm looking for a role that will allow me to parlay that
experience to a new technical role.

You can view my github account at
[https://github.com/maxtedford](https://github.com/maxtedford) and my
portfolio at
[http://people.turing.io/people/max_tedford](http://people.turing.io/people/max_tedford)

Thanks so much! Looking forward to hearing back.

Max Tedford max.tedford@gmail.com 612-616-0997

------
axiom
Top Hat | Toronto, On, Canada | Full-time

Top Hat is hiring for a few roles: mobile dev (iOS, Android), devops
(rabbitmq, ec2, MySQL), full stack web developer (python, django, javascript,
nodejs.) We also hire interns so please feel free to apply for that as well.
Salary ranges based on experience from $70k to $100k.

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded by some of the best funds in the
world) education startup that helps make class more engaging. We've got some
really cool problems to work on and your work would be impacting a huge number
of students daily.

If you're not based in Canada or the US but are willing to relocate feel free
to contact us, because we do cover relocation expenses and will help you
manage the work permit process.

Send your resume/github account to stephanie.kessler at tophat dot com.

------
jpatokal
Google Cloud Platform | [http://cloud.google.com/](http://cloud.google.com/) |
Sydney, Tokyo, Zurich, Seattle, San Francisco | ONSITE, VISA

The Google Cloud Platform team is hiring Technical Solutions Engineers
worldwide. Half our job is to help our customers design, deploy and
troubleshoot the latest and greatest in Google Cloud products: Compute Engine
(IaaS), Container Engine (Kubernetes), App Engine (PaaS), Managed VMs
(Docker), BigQuery and Dataflow (big data), and many more; the other half is
to ensure that our customers can accomplish their goals without even needing
to contact us.

We need engineers who understand the Cloud, programming (Python, Go, Java,
JavaScript...), networking, troubleshooting and have people skills. We offer a
stellar team moving at the speed of a startup, cutting-edge technology at
Google scale, big-company benefits and visa/relocation support. You do _not_
need to be familiar with Google's Cloud product suite, successful applicants
will receive extensive training.

Sydney:
[https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=109745...](https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=109745001&)

Zurich:
[https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=106825...](https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=106825001)

Tokyo:
[https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=102835...](https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=102835001&)

SF & Seattle:
[https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=133755...](https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=133755001&)

Feel free to contact me directly (jani at google) if you have any questions or
are considering applying.

~~~
PudgePacket
Minimum requirement of knowing Mandarin is interesting.

~~~
jpatokal
Sorry, that's a mistake and I'll get that fixed: Mandarin is _not_ necessary
for the Sydney position (or any other position). Certainly a plus though!

------
arram
ZeroCater//San Francisco,CA//On-site//Fulltime//Profitable Startup//

We’ve built the #1 way for companies to feed their people. ZeroCater is a
marketplace that connects companies with great local restaurants and caterers.
We’re feeding hundreds of companies, ranging from newborn startups, to the
Fortune 100.

We’re here to build something people love. We’re a scrappy company that’s
scaled to tens of millions in yearly sales on little funding.

We’re based in San Francisco and backed by investors like Y Combinator and the
creator of Gmail. We’re looking for people with an ownership mentality who
want to work with like-minded folks to build something great.

The roles we're hiring for:

\- Technical Lead \- Head of Product \- Full stack engineers \- VP of
Engineering

------
FLGMwt
Various Engineer positions | www.rallyhealth.com | on-site only in SF, DC,
Chicago

    
    
      -Full stack (scala/play + angular)		-Full stack (C#/.NET MVC + angular)
      -Front end engineer (angular + SASS)		-DevOps engineer (AWS, Chef, MongoDB)
      -.NET release engineer (Jenkins, Nuget)	-QA Engineer (python/robot)
      -Mobile architect				-Mobile engineer
      -Site reliability engineer			-Director, IT Security
      -InfoSec engineer				-Data analyst
    

We're looking for lots of great people to join our team that's aiming to make
all aspects of healthcare better for consumers. Our Wellness product
([https://www.rallyhealth.com/our-product/](https://www.rallyhealth.com/our-
product/)) is the best wellness program on the market, Marketplace makes
enrolling in insurance as easy (or easier) than TurboTax, and Connect helps
find the doctor you need in your area (and in your plan).

We'll be growing a lot more visible in 2015 and into 2016, starting with a
partnership with comedian Kevin Hart[1] which we're all pretty excited about.

Our Chicago office is on a .NET MVC stack and SF and DC are on Scala/Play with
mobile teams as well. I can answer more detailed stack/tech questions if
anyone is curious.

The benefits are great, including $0 deductible for employee health insurance
(and dependent coverage isn't much more), catered lunch every day w/ snacks
and drinks everywhere, and unlimited vacation (that we're heavily enouraged to
use).

If you have any questions, you can email me (ryan.stelly@rallyhealth.com) but
otherwise, all postings are available at [https://www.rallyhealth.com/about-
us/](https://www.rallyhealth.com/about-us/) Cheers!

[1] [http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/rally-health-and-
kev...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/rally-health-and-kevin-hart-
team-up-to-raise-awareness-of-healthy-habits-through-laughter-300070912.html)

------
rahulvohra
Superhuman | San Francisco | Lead Designer (Founding Team - Employee #3)

==Superhuman==

• We're rebuilding the email experience. Lightning-fast, beautiful, and highly
programmable — with a collection of superpowers that make you brilliant at
what you do.

• Why? 900M people spend 1/3 of their day reading and writing email; they
deserve awesome, beautiful tools.

• We just raised $3M+ seed round from all-star investors last month.

==Role==

• Define and own the visual language at Superhuman. Delight and empower
millions of people.

==Team==

• I previously founded Rapportive (YC'10, acquired by LinkedIn)

• My co-founder/CTO Conrad was VP Eng at Bugsnag, built pry (used by 25% of
ruby developers)

• My co-founder Vivek founded Rapleaf/LiveRamp (acquired for $310M)

==Contact==

• More info: [http://superhuman.com](http://superhuman.com)

• Email me: rahul@superhuman.com

Rahul Vohra, Co-Founder & CEO

~~~
florianpnn
Too bad that you are looking for people based in SF!

------
skyraider
LedgerX. Full-time onsite in NYC. Remote OK for exceptional candidates.
[https://ledgerx.com](https://ledgerx.com)

LedgerX is an institutional trading and clearing platform that is awaiting
regulatory approval from the U.S. Commodity Futures Trading Commission (CFTC)
to trade and clear options on bitcoin.

Very competitive comp, fast-paced environment and truly interesting,
technically challenging work. We're doing some innovative work around putting
serious exchange technology in the cloud, bitcoin security, and more.

We're looking for full-stack developers with experience in our toolset, or
ability to learn. We use React.js, Python, C, C++11, ZeroMQ, Docker and AWS.

zach@ledgerx.com

~~~
zerr
Don't bother applying here. Their email address redirects to /dev/null.

~~~
skyraider
Not rushing to judgement, but consider looking into your email deliverability.
Google's spam filters aren't perfect; resumes from domains with misconfigured
deliverability settings do get flagged.

~~~
zerr
I hope that's the case, although my email domain is gmail.com. Could you
please clarify, is it US-only rem0te or world wide?

~~~
skyraider
It's not US-only.

------
mopatches
Periscope | San Francisco, ONSITE | Customer Support Specialist (SQL), Full
Stack Engineer (Ruby, Go, CoffeeScript, Java) |
[https://www.periscope.io/](https://www.periscope.io/)

We make SQL data analysis really fast! Our customers build and share
dashboards around their companies after querying tens of billions of rows in
seconds.

Our best feature is the way we support our customers. Many of them have said
that our chat support is "the best customer support they've ever had".

If you are excited to join our team of 10 and help continue this awesome
tradition, we'd love to meet you!

Email us at hello@periscope.io

------
ITB
Graphiq.com | Santa Barbara, CA

What are we up to: We are building the deepest, broadest, baddest knowledge
graph on the planet. We have billions of entities, hundreds of billions of
facts, an amazing presentation layer, and a growing distribution network of
top tier publishers. Everyone needs knowledge (we have close to 200M citations
a month), and we’re here to satisfy that need.

What’s next: we’ve built an amazing product architecture that leverages our
expansive knowledge graph. The next step is to become a dominant force in the
growing knowledge industry. I'd love to talk to anyone working or interested
in this exciting space. Unsolicited outreach is strongly encouraged! (ivan
-at- graphiq.com)

About the team: The challenge of scaling human organizations is not unlike the
task of scaling a technology stack. Just as large monolithic software
applications tend to become ineffective and fail, a highly scalable
engineering organization can't be dependent on hierarchy. Developers,
designers, and data analysts can form small, cross-functional, mission-
oriented teams that are able to operate decoupled of one another (Bezo's 2PT).
Besides yielding more effective results, this distributed systems approach to
human organizations promotes a happier, more harmonious engineering culture.

[https://www.graphiq.com/careers/explore-
opportunities](https://www.graphiq.com/careers/explore-opportunities)

------
Curaladie
Curalate www.curalate.com (All ROLES CAN SIT IN SEATTLE, NYC OR PHILLY)

Curalate is the leading marketing and analytics suite for the visual web. We
sit at the intersection of big data and computer vision and we help brands
create authentic connections with consumers through images.

 __Curalate was just named one of the nation’s 25 Hottest “under-the-radar
startups” by Business Insider __

 __Full Stack Engineers __NYC:[http://grnh.se/2tpcd0](http://grnh.se/2tpcd0)
Seattle: [http://grnh.se/5m8iux](http://grnh.se/5m8iux) Philly:
[http://grnh.se/d3glh4](http://grnh.se/d3glh4)

 __DevOps Engineers __NYC:[http://grnh.se/7kfgqp](http://grnh.se/7kfgqp)
Seattle: [http://grnh.se/k57i1o](http://grnh.se/k57i1o) Philly:
[http://grnh.se/t4s0gc](http://grnh.se/t4s0gc)

Senior Technical Product Manager NYC:
[http://grnh.se/27c3pm](http://grnh.se/27c3pm) Seattle:
[http://grnh.se/ud7rq1](http://grnh.se/ud7rq1) Philly:
[http://grnh.se/a0wlnk](http://grnh.se/a0wlnk)

------
lchang13
Natero Inc. natero.com - Mountain View, CA ONSITE Machine Learning Engineer -
[https://www.natero.com/careers/](https://www.natero.com/careers/)

Machine learning is a core part of the Natero platform, driving predictive
alerts to customer success managers to help them focus on the right accounts
at the right time.

As a machine learning engineer, your primary responsibilities would be the
research, prototyping and productization of new machine learning models to
tackle the challenges of behavioral prediction. This position is a mix of data
science with system design and implementation, and a great fit for someone
looking to not only work with data, but build the systems for processing and
analyzing it.

KEYWORDS: Java, Python, SQL, R, Machine Learning, Data Science, Statistics

REQUIREMENTS: MS or PhD with 3+ years of experience in Machine Learning,
Statistics, Applied Mathematics or related field Strong understanding of
theoretical and practical aspects of various machine learning techniques:
classification, regression, clustering, etc. Strong system design skills and
experience with distributed systems. Ability to conduct independent research
and turn ideas into production code. Familiarity with various statistical
packages: R, scikit-learn etc. Excellent programming skills in python, Java or
C/C++ Proficiency in SQL. Experience working with time-series dataset a plus.

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino, CA

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion requests
per week. Siri also tells jokes about math.

If you’re passionate about music, home automation, or one of a variety of open
positions you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume and a feature request to brittanyd@apple.com.

------
anilchawla
ArchiveSocial - Durham, NC - On-site only

We automate record keeping, monitoring, & analytics of social media to help
organizations fulfill legal requirements and avoid lawsuits. We build
technology that adapts to evolving social networking APIs, manages tens of
millions of records, processes content in realtime, and instantly retrieves &
replays social media content.

Our customers include San Francisco, Chicago, Austin, and Attorney General of
the United States, and we recently received an investment from Steve Case
(founder of AOL). We're a team of top ranked ex-IBMers, and we're looking for
brilliant engineers of all experience levels who:

* Have a strong CS background

* Like Java, aren't afraid to admit it, and are darn good at it

* Are energized by working across the stack (front end, back end, ...)

* Have experience with technologies including AWS, Apache Storm, Hadoop, Dojo, Play Framework, Ansible, Eclipse

Full posting here: [http://archivesocial.com/careers-software-
engineer](http://archivesocial.com/careers-software-engineer)

Our team is growing at a rapid pace primarily based on customer revenue. We
are located in the American Underground, which is a Google-sponsored startup
hub. Benefits including fully paid medical, open vacation policy, free
downtown parking, weekly team lunches, happy hours, lots of opportunities to
tell cheesy jokes.

------
frb
Cringle - [https://cringle.net](https://cringle.net) \- Berlin, Germany -
ONSITE

Senior Full Stack Software Developer

It all started with winning a game of soccer, a couple of beers and the hassle
of getting money back. We think that neither the pain of repaying friends in
cash nor the complicated process of online banking are suitable for the 21st
century. That’s why we built Cringle to enable people to send money to any
mobile phone number, without the need for bank account details (IBAN?) or
virtual wallets. The money goes straight between bank accounts.

Everything we achieved until today was only possible, because of the great
team that works on our product. Now we are looking to expand our team!

We are looking for someone who will work with us on the Cringle backend,
extending our APIs and general functionality; write tests for the things we
do; help us build a robust and scalable infrastructure in the Cloud; help out
in the frontend and Android or iOS client development.

You should have experience with Ruby on Rails or Go development, Test-driven
development and Client-server communication.

For the full job description see: [http://cringle.net/jobs/fullstack-
developer](http://cringle.net/jobs/fullstack-developer)

If you are interested please send your application via e-mail to
info@cringle.net.

------
gkrimer
Polymath Ventures | Bogotá, Colombia | Software Engineers, Data Scientists |
Email greg (at) polymathv (dot com)

That's right, Bogotá! Come join some amazing people building real businesses
in the developing world. We are seeking one or two strong engineers to lead
development at our ventures, and we are also looking for a data scientist. If
you want to try something off the beaten path, this is for you. Knowing
Spanish is not required (I'm very much at the pointing and smiling stupidly
stage).

Polymath Ventures is a company builder that has been operating in Colombia for
three years now. We have chosen Colombia as a launching point into Latin
America for a number of reasons, including market size and growth trends,
access to talent, regional scalability, and an increasingly supportive
business culture. Over those years, we have built five companies and are set
to launch two more next year.

We are looking to grow the nascent Polymath tech team, which I recently
joined. The technological needs of the existing businesses are sophisticated,
stemming from several years of operational experience. There is a LOT of from-
scratch development that needs to be done! We've settled on Python and Ember
as a tech stack, but this is not fixed. Come build with us!

For more info please contact me directly at the address above or email
jobs@polymathv.com.

------
bensummers
Haplo -- London, UK -- Full time, ONSITE

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

We're looking for developers to join our team, especially those who are early
on in their career and would like to work in an environment which will support
their learning.

Our only recruitment criteria is whether you understand how computers work and
can write good code, and if you can work in a diverse team.

The Haplo platform is open source, and we're working on open sourcing
everything else we do: [http://haplo.org](http://haplo.org)

On top of the platform, we've built a suite of products for higher education,
and are rolling them out to universities across the UK. Our flagship product
is PhD Manager: [http://www.phd-manager.co.uk](http://www.phd-manager.co.uk)

Like a startup: Small dedicated team. No barriers to doing your best work.
Opportunity to get involved with everything, should you want to. Lovely
office, great espresso.

Not like a startup: Sensible working hours. Quiet environment away from the
hustle. No random pressure from investors. Quality product without hacks.

Fast recruitment process: 20 minute phone call. Spend a few hours on a short
coding challenge. Visit us for an in-depth code review and interview. Decision
within 24 hours.

------
marcuswestin
ASAPP - asapp.com/adventure - NYC ONSITE

Reinventing human computer interaction, starting with customer service.

What do the best software engineers, PhD's in Physics, Mathematics, Computer
Science, and industry designers have to do with customer service? Everything.

Our short-term mission is simple: Make customer service awesome for consumers,
and cheap for companies.

How? We have found a hidden opportunity. It allows us to reinvent a tool used
by every American today, save big American companies hundreds of millions of
dollars per company per year, and (most importantly) lay the foundation for
revolutionizing all of human-computer interaction in the long term.

Our short term plan lays out concrete steps for radically improving large
companies' customer service in the immediate future. This plan stands to
create a viable and huge business by itself. However, that was never
sufficient to truly intrigue us. We are tackling this problem today because it
gives us the three things required for our long term vision of seamless human-
machine interaction everywhere: Immense amounts of labeled interaction data
(e.g text conversations, voice recordings, etc), world-class NLP expertise,
and revenue to fund it all.

More details: [https://asapp.com/adventure](https://asapp.com/adventure)

------
klobb65
Contactually, Downtown Washington, DC www.contactually.com Full Time, Onsite
(remote negotiable) We have several open positions for the engineering and
product teams as well as sales and marketing. ========= Open Positions
========= * Full Stack Rails/JS Engineer:
[https://contactually.workable.com/jobs/43995](https://contactually.workable.com/jobs/43995)
* UX/UI Designer:
[https://contactually.workable.com/jobs/100469](https://contactually.workable.com/jobs/100469)
* Director, Customer Service/Support:
[https://contactually.workable.com/jobs/43998](https://contactually.workable.com/jobs/43998)
* Director, Marketing Analytics:
[https://contactually.workable.com/jobs/44657](https://contactually.workable.com/jobs/44657)
* User Acquisition Manager:
[https://contactually.workable.com/jobs/101637](https://contactually.workable.com/jobs/101637)
* Customer Success Associate:
[https://contactually.workable.com/jobs/107058](https://contactually.workable.com/jobs/107058)
* Product Engagement Associate:
[https://contactually.workable.com/jobs/107049](https://contactually.workable.com/jobs/107049)
* MANY MORE Positions:
[https://contactually.workable.com/jobs/107058](https://contactually.workable.com/jobs/107058)

------
maudineormsby
Tapjoy | Full Stack Engineer, SDK Engineer, Data Science | Boston, MA; San
Francisco, CA; Atlanta, GA | Onsite

Tapjoy is growing our engineering and data science teams - we are an mobile
app technology company focused on monetizing free-to-play games. Where in the
past we have focused on advertising, we recently launched a lifetime value
maximization platform to help freemium app publishers maximize their ROI and
engage their users more effectively.

We use ruby extensively, but also have services using Go and Scala, and are
generally looking for the right technology to solve a problem rather than
dogmatically insisting on one stack. We have a fairly strong focus on
engineering as a discipline, but are small enough as an engineering team to
still enable one voice to make a large impact. Communication has become a
strong point of our team by necessity as we have engineers in San Francisco,
Atlanta, and Boston, and have a global team, with offices all over the world.

You can see our openings here: [http://home.tapjoy.com/info/about-
tapjoy/careers/](http://home.tapjoy.com/info/about-tapjoy/careers/)

If you're interested I strongly recommend you reach out to me directly:
jason.carr at tapjoy dot com

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer | San Francisco (ONSITE, visa transfers &
relocation available) | [https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're a growing, fast-moving team looking for a full-stack engineer to join
us!

Mixmax’s mission is to do the impossible with email. We're a team of former
Apple, Google, and Skype engineers/PMs/designers that believe everything you
do today on the web should be possible in any email. We launched a Gmail
plugin earlier this year that brings interactive content to email and it's
been a huge success. Already tens of thousands of customers depend on us for
their daily productivity. We have an A++ list of investors that previously
backed companies like Twitter, Heroku, Lyft & Square. We have big plans ahead
- come build with us!

An incredibly mission-driven, diverse and fun-loving team; we value personal
and professional growth equally and have built multi-million dollar products
together in the past. We're based in downtown SF.

Our stack: Node.js Express, Meteor, Redis, Mongo, Handlebars, AWS. Moving to:
React, hapi, ES6, RethinkDB, Docker.

Try out Mixmax today at mixmax.com, we promise that you'll be impressed :).
Email hello@mixmax.com and let’s grab coffee!

------
LightsCamera
Street Contxt ([http://streetcontxt.com/](http://streetcontxt.com/)) |
Toronto, ON / New York, NY (BD Lead Only) | Onsite

We're bringing long overdue innovation to capital markets and creating an
intelligent communication platform for sharing market-moving information.

We're well funded (although not publicly) and have just moved into a brand new
office space in downtown Toronto. We will be adding many talented people to
our growing team, and refining our product and organizational scalability over
the coming months.

Our team is ambitious but we keep things casual around the office. Our
platform is built from scratch, and we're here to try new things.

We're currently hiring:

1\. Back End Developer:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=opcb1fwx&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=opcb1fwx&s=Hacker_News)
2\. Front End Developer:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=o3me1fwo&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=o3me1fwo&s=Hacker_News)
3\. Business Development Manager (NYC):
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=odFb1fwO&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=odFb1fwO&s=Hacker_News)
5\. Customer Experience Advisor:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oMHf1fwt&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oMHf1fwt&s=Hacker_News)

If you have questions, my name is Jackson and I'm reachable at
jackson@streetcontxt.com

------
garrettr_
Freedom of the Press Foundation | Software Engineer for SecureDrop | Full time
| SF | Python

We're a non-profit in San Francisco dedicated to defending transparency and
press freedoms in an increasingly surveilled world. We run crowd-funding
campaigns, develop open-source software, and train journalists to use digital
security tools.

Our flagship product is SecureDrop, a secure platform for journalists,
activists, or anyone interested in communicating with anonymous sources.
SecureDrop is currently in use at approximately twenty news organizations
worldwide, including The New Yorker, Washington Post, The Guardian, The
Intercept, and ProPublica.

SecureDrop is a project that tackles unusually hard (but interesting!)
security and usability problems. We're looking for an engineer to help us
improve the usability of SecureDrop for journalists, particularly the
airgapped workflow for processing submissions. If you're the kind of person
who believes usability is essential for security, and think this sounds like
an interesting problem, please get in touch!

[https://freedom.press/jobs/software-engineer-
securedrop](https://freedom.press/jobs/software-engineer-securedrop)

------
jszmajda
Optoro [http://optoro.com](http://optoro.com) @ Washington DC

Senior Mobile Developer [ONSITE]

Optoro is solving a problem nobody else is: how to handle returns from
retailers. It’s amazing that nobody else is solving this problem with
technology, or at scale, but we are. It turns out there’s a huge need; major
retailers like Home Depot, Staples, Radioshack, Bed Bath and Beyond, and many
others are really excited about our solutions that combine technology, data
science, and warehouse logistics into a seamless solution that solves their
problems and makes them more money.

We’re looking for Senior Mobile Developers to help us build native apps for
warehouse management as well as consumer experiences for our e-commerce
websites. Both Android and iOS. Totally greenfield for the e-commerce apps,
and mostly so for the warehouse tools.

Remote is cool after awhile but we’re focused on building a strong team here
in DC first, so expect to be here for a bit to start at least (6-12 mos).

Lots of great benefits and an amazing mission! More info and a submission form
at [http://www.optoro.com/careers](http://www.optoro.com/careers)

Android, iOS, Java, Objective C, Swift, Mobile

------
vt57
Are you someone with a passion for programming and a love for learning? We
want you to join us.

Title: DevOps Engineer with Ruby Experience Reports to: Chief Technology
Officer (CTO) Department:IT Location: Telecommute / Work from Home

Reply to: jobs@cyanna.com(Please include GitHub username)

At Cyanna, we believe education should be accessible to everyone, and that if
you’ve got knowledge to share, nothing should stand in your way. So we work
with educational institutions to help them launch, run, and market their
schools — and make sure they’re compliant with government regulations along
the way.

One of the things we offer is customized software solutions that make it easy
for institutions to track and teach students, and for regulatory agencies to
track institutions. Right now, we’re looking for a full time DevOps Engineer
with Ruby Experience to help build our next generation e-learning platform.

Join our team from wherever you are. Everyone here works remotely, although we
meet and collaborate online all the time. We also meet up in person
occasionally throughout the year. You’ll be able to find the perfect balance
of working independently and being part of a supportive team that’s got your
back.

This is the experience you should have: Using automated build configuration
tools like Ansible, Chef, or Puppet. Architecting scalable web application
infrastructures on AWS Understanding Ruby programming. If you have experience
with Ruby on Rails and Sinatra, that will be pretty good, too.

This is what will take you over the top: Experience with other virtualization
technologies like Xen, VirtualBox, VMWare, containers/Docker, etc.

------
jmorales
MongoDB, Inc | NYC, New York, NY | Onsite | Full-time

The MongoDB Cloud management service, Cloud Manager, is a cloud-based web
application for deploying, monitoring, and backing up MongoDB deployments of
any size and configuration. Ops Manager is the enterprise counterpart to Cloud
Manager, designed for our largest enterprise customers to run in their own
datacenter. Cloud Manager currently monitors tens of thousands of MongoDB
nodes and backs up multiple petabytes of data. On a typical day, Cloud Manager
processes over a billion metrics and replicates tens of billions of backup
operations.

* Cloud Services Engineer

We are looking for a server-side engineer to join us in building the best
database management system for the leading next-generation database server.

Responsibilities

    
    
      * Be a self-starter with a passion for technology and a burning desire to constantly improve yourself, the product, and the codebase
      * Design, implement, and test features for Cloud Manager and Ops Manager
      * Work in an agile team environment with a fast release cycle
    

Requirements

    
    
      * Experience with multi-threaded applications, concurrency and distributed systems.
      * Expertise in one compiled programming language (preferably Java, C++, or C#), and interest in learning Java
      * Experience with MongoDB is a big plus 
    

Additional details available at link below, but feel free to contact me at [hn
handle]@mongodb.com, too. I've now been at MongoDB longer than with any other
company and love talking about why.

[http://grnh.se/r7kmu4](http://grnh.se/r7kmu4)

------
antoviaque
Open edX -- REMOTE (Worldwide), OpenCraft

Consultancy specialized on the edX project, and hiring to handle increasing
demand. edX is a free software project, used by various universities and
companies to run online courses. See edx.org, class.stanford.edu, france-
universite-numerique-mooc.fr for examples of edX instances.

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (edX is released under the
AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the same
license), and you would also contribute to the free software project, pushing
some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

You would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a
good internet connexion. : )

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL,
MongoDB

Applying: Email jobs@opencraft.com with: your github account, a short
explanation of why the role interests you (no formal cover letter, please :) )
and a list of links to free software contributions you have made.

------
siculars
Basho Technologies - Remote | Seattle | Herndon | Tokyo | London

Hey gang, I'm a Solutions Architect with Basho. We make the non-relational,
nosql, distributed database Riak. We're a remote friendly company so if you're
comfortable dropping code from a beach or on top of a mountain have at it. But
if you do live where we have offices, feel free to show up! We have a number
of open postions. Here are some of the technical ones:

    
    
      Chaos Engineer
      Senior Software Engineer - Data Platform
      Senior Software Engineer - Riak KV
      Senior Software Engineer - Clients
      Senior Software Engineer - Backends
    

These positions are all very technical, challenging and have different
requirements such as proficiencies in various languages like Erlang (which
Riak is written in), Java, C, Python, Go, etc. Distributed systems
engineering, algorithms, performance optimization, networking and the list
goes on.

If you're interested in the details click here >
[http://bashojobs.theresumator.com/](http://bashojobs.theresumator.com/) !

Also, feel free to hit me up directly. Username at basho.com. Or my priv email
in my user details.

------
russell_h
ScaleFT | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

ScaleFT is a fast-growing San Francisco startup building a platform to make
managing public cloud infrastructure safer and more secure. We're starting by
fixing how teams manage access to servers.

We're looking for backend, infrastructure and web development specialists. If
you love infrastructure, you should consider working with us.

You might be a good candidate if you have:

    
    
      - Written a queue in Golang because all existing queues are terrible
      - Realized your queue was terrible, and threw it away
      - Troubleshot a bug in production that resulted in a kernel patch
      - Identified a distributed system bug caused by a garbage collection problem
      - Made an AMI from scratch
      - Confidently shipped a product during a change freeze
      - Built a one (or fewer) button automated deployment system
      - Successfully built a React.js app more complex than a TODO list
      - Contributed to Open Source
    

[https://www.scaleft.com/careers/](https://www.scaleft.com/careers/)

Feel free to contact me directly at russell.haering@scaleft.com if you're
interested or I can answer any questions.

------
madeofpalk
Mi9 - Sydney, Australia - Full Time - ONSITE

Mi9 (formally Ninemsn) is one of Australia's leading media companies. I work
in the TV team where we build AVOD/Catchup service 9Jumpin.com.au and are
currently working on new and exciting projects for the future of TV in
Australia. My team is specifically looking for Javascript developers where
React knowledge would be a massive advantage. We're currently prototyping with
React + Redux to create a Universal/Isomorphic JS site - it's lots of fun.

If you're interested or want to find out more, shoot me an email at
josh.hunt@mi9.com.au.

Mi9, a part of the Nine Entertainment Co. family, is based in Sydney CBD, has
300 employees and has a great culture. I come from a background of working in
small startups, so I know that Mi9 is a fun place to work at with great
people.

P.S. We're hiring _a lot_! We're also looking for Android, iOS (Junior roles
avail), QA Analyst, QA Manager, Web Developer, API Developer, Technical Dev
Manager and just 'Web Developer' for various teams in the company. See more at
[http://mi9.com.au/careers](http://mi9.com.au/careers)

------
JoshuaJBerk
Localize ([https://localizejs.com/](https://localizejs.com/))

Position: Full-Stack Engineer (Javascript / Node / Backbone)

Location: San Francisco

URL: [https://angel.co/localize/jobs/43356-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/localize/jobs/43356-full-stack-engineer)

We are building tools to help companies go global (e.g. translation,
acquisition, support).

As our 4th team member, you'd have full control of your role and large parts
of our product.

Apply: Email (jobs@localizejs.com) // More details:
[https://angel.co/localize/jobs](https://angel.co/localize/jobs)

You should be able to:

    
    
      — Navigate our stack: Node, Backbone, MongoDB, Redis, AWS, Handlebars, Less.
      — Manipulate native browser APIs (DOM w/o jQuery)
      — Understand MVC patterns and UI design
      — Learn quickly, act autonomously, think analytically.
    

Bonus points if you...

    
    
      — Are comfortable with pets!
      — Want to build an inclusive work environment. 
      — Know the difference between #i18n #L10n and #a11y
      — Enjoy learning new languages / traveling.
    

In addition to competitive equity & salary, you get...

    
    
      — A shiny new laptop of your choice 
      — Full insurance coverage 
      — Free (lunch) food + snacks! 
      — Relocation assistance to SF 
      — Stipend for continuing education 
      — Reimbursed: gym + commuting
    

Thanks for reading! -- Localize Team :)

------
aheifets
Atomwise (YC W15) | San Francisco | Full time, ONSITE | Deep Learning,
Computational Chemistry

Atomwise uses deep neural networks to help discover new medicines. Our
customers are top researchers at institutions such as Merck and the Dana
Farber Cancer Institute (see
[http://www.atomwise.com/clients/](http://www.atomwise.com/clients/)). We're
backed by science-heavy VCs, including Data Collective, Khosla Ventures, and
DFJ. Our work tackles some of the biggest problems of our time: cancer,
multiple sclerosis, malaria, ebola, and antibiotics for drug-resistant bugs.
We’ve already shown that modern machine learning can set a new bar for
predictive accuracy in structure-based drug design, and we want your help in
pushing that accuracy even further.

We’re looking both for people with machine learning expertise, and for people
with computational biology/chemistry expertise. If you’ve got both, all the
better! Please see our full job descriptions here:
[http://www.atomwise.com/careers/](http://www.atomwise.com/careers/)

~~~
thirdknife
any remote positions?

------
ncgaskin
Naya Health | iOS | Firmware | Full-time preferred/Part-time OK | Redwood
Shores, CA (Bay Area)

Naya Health makes wellness tools for maternal health. Our first products,
currently being tested in the wild, our an innovative breast pump and
additional accessories. Moms love our pump! Email me if you'd like to know
more, or to try out the pump and app! www.nayahealth.co angel.co/nayahealth

We have immediate openings for the following:

Firmware Lead: Our pump works like no others, and users interact with in a new
and innovative way. This is a chance to do something new! If you have
experience in modern toolchains, embedded code, bluetooth, and motor control,
please contact me for more details. Bonus points if you have automation
experience. email: n@nayahealth.co

iOS lead: Our app doesn't just control our pump, but aggregates lifestyle
information and informs our users about pumping best practices and gives
support where needed. This role needs to take lead on app, and be able to
think with our end users in mind. Needs to have a good design sense and
familiar with data visualizations. Preferred to have experience with bluetooth
(BLE/SMART). email: n@nayahealth.co

------
elsentrading
Elsen, Boston, MA: FULL TIME Software Engineer or INTERN

Elsen is building the next generation of market simulation software at the
intersection of high performance computing, machine learning, and quantitative
finance. We're a small, tight-knit team located in the finance district of
downtown Boston.

We are looking for a software developer to help build out our infrastructure
which is primarily written in Haskell, C, and Python. An expert knowledge of
Haskell is not required, and we are primarily looking for quantitatively
minded individuals with a strong familiarity with finance and the ability to
implement these ideas in multiple programming languages.

Some things we look for in an candidate ( subset of the following ):

* Open source involvement ( candiates with strong Github profiles will be given preference )

* PostgreSQL

* Understanding of Haskell web development and database libraries (postgresql-simple, aeson)

* Understanding of various parallelism techniques (threads, software transactional memory, GPUs, distributed computing)

* Deep understanding of statistics

* NumPy/SciPy/Pandas experience

* Experience with DSL design

* Overall fun-loving personality and good sense of humor

We are looking for candidates with the capacity to work in the Boston area,
and are not able to sponsor visas at this time.

Contact: jobs@elsen.co

------
jaaron
Riot Games - Full-time in Los Angeles / St. Louis / Points elsewhere globally

Riot Games, developer and publisher of League of Legends, is looking for
highly accomplished engineers passionate about the technology that excites and
engages millions of players globally. Our opportunities run the gamut of Game
Development, Big Data, Cloud Computing, eSports, Merchandise, Live Service
Development and Corporate IT Systems. With tens of millions of players daily
around the globe, we face cutting edge technical challenges at scale.
Consequently, we’re an engineering organization that values “T-shaped”
engineers - those with flexible breadth and pragmatic depth of experience.

[http://www.riotgames.com/careers](http://www.riotgames.com/careers)

Ok, corporate speak aside, League of Legends offers a pretty amazing and rare
intersection of core video games and cutting edge, large scale, interesting
tech problems. We're looking for engineers with experience in Go (yes, Go),
Java, C++, C# and, well, the list goes on. We also leveling up our engineering
leadership, looking for architects and managers. For those of us engineers who
are gamers in our heart, this is a chance to work on something you’re truly
passionate about. I feel quite lucky to work at Riot and am excited to have
other other gamers join us in building games by players and for players. If
you have any questions, feel free to hit me up directly on Twitter or
LinkedIn.

[https://twitter.com/jaaronfarr](https://twitter.com/jaaronfarr)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr)

~~~
daviziko
I'm very curious about what is Rito using Go for... VERY curious

I'm guessing it is Docker related, but I had to ask...

~~~
jaaron
Just saw this.

Sort of docker related. We're increasingly using it for backend infrastructure
services. Off the top of my head, I don't know of a player/client facing
service that is written in Go, but it's only a matter of time.

------
natgordon
BabyList - Oakland, CA

BabyList is making it easier for new parents to prepare for one of the biggest
events in their lives. These parents-to-be look to us to help them make
decisions about what to buy for their baby and where.

Product Manager/Interaction Design - You will own user research, interaction
design for our service, our website and mobile apps. This role combines
improving our current offerings and leading major new product initiatives.

Head of Content Strategy and Merchandising - BabyList is an online baby
registry on which $5M products are being purchased every month. Your job will
be to also make BabyList the #1 destination on web and mobile for baby gear
product advice.

Why should you consider BabyList?

\- fascinating work that users actually notice and love (read our AppStore
reviews for proof)

\- extremely smart, diverse team

\- actual work/life balance

\- benefits of an early stage startup (autonomy, fast pace, many hats...),
without the risk of the an early stage startup (i.e. our revenue is paying for
our growth)

\- great office location - Old Oakland neighborhood (3 blocks from 12th street
BART)

\- we're a team of 10. Everyone has a big impact and is great at what they do.
Our team punches way above our weight.

If you’re interested in hearing more, email me at natalie@babyli.st

------
quadrant_io
Quadrant.io | CTO | New York City | ONSITE | Full Time

CTO w/ strong Backend (including AWS), financial data, data analysis
experience. Competitive salary + benefits.

Stack: Python/Django, Angular, AWS (EC2, RDS, Aurora, more), D3,.NET, C#

Quadrant builds innovative tools to find, visualize, and analyze data. We are
looking for an in-house CTO with strong AWS and financial data experience. You
will be a core member of a founding team in a small office. Great
communication and adherence to very high standards is essential.

We're building an industry-leading platform for querying, analyzing, scaling
and distributing time series data. The Lead Engineer must be fluent in large-
scale data processing using AWS services. Words that shouldn't scare you
include partitioned tables, automated testing, Amazon Aurora, Cloudflare,
recommendation engines. You must also like building things that have never
been built before.

Here is full job post on stackoverflow:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/employer/jobs/118206/listin...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/employer/jobs/118206/listing)

Please contact: dane@quadrant.io

------
afarrell
Continuum Analytics | [http://continuum.io/](http://continuum.io/) | SF Bay
Area

Presales Engineer

Continuum has built Anaconda, a data analysis and application deployment
platform enabling data scientists, quants, engineers & domain experts to get
the insights they need. We seek technically savvy Sales Engineers to demo our
products to technical prospects, business users and buyers. You'll partner
with our sales team in all stages of the sales cycle: needs discovery,
technical evaluation, & deployment planning. You'll also carry market needs to
engineering teams to influence the direction of our products and company.

Responsibilities include:

* Participate in phone, online & in-person sales meetings with prospects and existing customers.

* Manage customer trials & proof-of-concepts.

* Educate on technical concepts to data scientists, engineers, & others

* Map requirements to current and future offerings

* Respond to functional and technical RFPs

Qualifications:

* 3+ years of customer-facing experience

* Proven analysis and problem solving expertise

* Experience delivering presentations and demos to senior-level business (particularly enterprise) and technical audiences

* Competency in Unix/Linux and Python or another language

* Travel ability up to 25%

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/continuum/jobs/79024](https://boards.greenhouse.io/continuum/jobs/79024)

------
niklas_a
Stockholm, Sweden (relocation services available) | Instabridge | On Site |
Several positions

Instabridge is creating "the SIM-card for WiFi". Just as you can plug in a 4G
SIM-card in your phone and get 4G wherever Instabridge gets you seamlessly
connected to free WiFi crowdsourced by our community. We're crowdsourcing the
world’s largest WiFi network and just passed 1m registered users.

We are recruiting for a number of roles. All roles are based in Stockholm,
Sweden but we are happy to relocate people from all over the world here. We
are an international team and English is the day-to-day language in the
office.

iOS Developer - [http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4168-junior-ios-
developer](http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4168-junior-ios-developer)

Big Data Engineer - [http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4167-big-data-
developer](http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4167-big-data-developer)

Senior Ruby Developer - [http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4166-senior-ruby-
developer](http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4166-senior-ruby-developer)

Product Manager - [http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4112-product-
manager](http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4112-product-manager)

Senior Android Developer - [http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4111-senior-
android-develop...](http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4111-senior-android-
developer)

Hope to hear from you soon!

------
tozfeekum
Evolent Health (www.evolenthealth.com) | Arlington, VA | VISA | Onsite

Software Engineer, Web UI Development ([http://www.evolenthealth.com/join-
us/current-opportunities/](http://www.evolenthealth.com/join-us/current-
opportunities/))

Evolent Health presents a unique opportunity for engineers eager to design and
build an entire platform from the ground up, utilizing the latest, cutting-
edge SPA technology built on AngularJS. Evolent's technology team has doubled
in size over the last year and offers tremendous opportunities for growth
building a web and mobile platform that will power the next generation of
health care software. Come see why Forbes Magazine ranks Evolent Health as #4
Most Promising Company in the nation!

Evolent Health is looking for a Software Engineer, Web UI Development to be a
key member of the technology leadership team. This individual will play a
critical role in executing Evolent Health’s mission by developing a Patient
Registry and Reporting module and interfacing with Evolent’s data warehouse.

Please email @ tosman at evolenthealth dot com for more information.

------
xando
Just a friendly reminder. I'm adding all of this to
[http://whoishiring.it](http://whoishiring.it) map.

------
Formstack
Formstack | Full Time | Remote

Formstack, the most flexible and powerful form building application,is looking
for a DevOps Engineer and Software Developers to add to its already awesome
Development team.

Formstack is a 9 year old company with its roots in Indianapolis. Our
customers span 110 different countries, and our employees live and work across
the U.S. and the globe. We have employees in: Oklahoma, North Carolina,
Illinois, California, Kentucky, Poland, Georgia, Canada, the Netherlands,
Pennsylvania, Georgia, Indiana, Texas, Colorado, & Maryland.

We provide a remote work environment that is flexible and provides great
freedom for those who can perform. With that said, relocation is not required
for those located outside Indianapolis.

DevOps -
[https://formstack.applicantpro.com/jobs/143526-25843.html](https://formstack.applicantpro.com/jobs/143526-25843.html)
or Software Developer -
[https://formstack.applicantpro.com/jobs/143754-25843.html](https://formstack.applicantpro.com/jobs/143754-25843.html)
for more information!

~~~
chromano
Ouch, about 2 hours since the announcement and the position is already closed!

~~~
Formstack
The Software Developer and DevOps roles are open and we are still looking for
applicants! We made a mistake in the ATS that closed the software developer
role by accident.

~~~
chromano
I really like this product, applying right now.

------
nehess
Knowledgehound - Chicago - Onsite Part time - Client Manager Internship

KnowledgeHound is a software that helps market researchers, marketers and
sales teams find, visualize, and analyze quantitative and qualitative consumer
research studies. The client manager intern will collaborate with the client
manager to develop processes and drive client adoption and successful client
launches. KnowledgeHound is in hyper growth mode with an anticipated new
client every month. The CM intern will aid in guiding the client from initial
purchase order creation to full implementation and adoption. The Client
Management intern will report directly to the lead client manager. Key
activities will include: •Assist the Client Manager in the coordination and
gathering of all documents for upload •Identify meta-data for each study based
on research summary and information from client •Loading meta data and
documents using the KnowledgeHound technologies. Through this process,
identify and recommend improvements needed to be more efficient in the process
•Work directly with the Head Manager of Quality Assurance and Data Analysis in
cleaning of data files and identify ways to increase efficiencies Required
Skills/Attributes: •Desire to join the market research and/or consumer
insights industry •Strong leadership skills •Self-starter & extremely
proactive •Technical curiosity •Detail oriented •Embraces ambiguity as an
opportunity •Team player Culture: Must embrace the entrepreneurial culture. We
are a small team that will see rapid growth. We are team of co-workers but
also friends who come together for the greater good of the company and the
people who are in it. More information at
[http://www.knowledgehound.com/](http://www.knowledgehound.com/) Contact:
Nick(at)Knowledgehound(dot)com

------
pashabitz
TXN - San Francisco, CA

== About us

\- We’re a seed stage startup company based in San Francisco.

\- We’re building a market research analytics tool for businesses based on
consumer credit card transaction information (think “Nielsen for
transactions”).

\- We’re well funded by great investors and are looking for our first
engineering hires.

\- We use AWS for all of our development and production environments. Today,
we use Scala, Node.js and MySQL but we’re always evaluating new tools that can
help us build more awesome things.

\- We are hackers at heart - crazy about using technology to create something
valuable.

== Positions:

Full-stack software engineers Looking for our first engineering hires: people
who want to build something great from scratch, take lots of ownership and do
a ton of learning.

Examples of things you will do:

\- Design and implement scripts that process millions of credit card
transactions and remove duplicates, identify types of transactions, extract
canonic business names.

\- Figure out how to store this data to make it efficiently queryable by
applications.

\- Figure out how to build tools in our applications for users to gain non-
trivial insights from these millions of transactions.

\- Make our applications blazing fast.

\- Build UX that looks like it’s from the future: beautiful, obvious and
extremely smart.

Apply at: jobs@txn.com

------
egillie
Flexport | San Francisco

Paul Graham says, "Flexport is one of those rare startups that will not merely
satisfy its market, but grow it. There will be more international trade
because of Flexport, and international trade is a very big thing for there to
be more of."

We've raised $28M from great investors including Founders Fund and Google
Ventures. We've reached product-market fit, and we're on target to hit a $50M
run-rate in our 2nd year.

Senior Front-End Engineer

Flexport is looking for talented front-end engineers to join our team here in
San Francisco. This is a high impact opportunity for people interested in
solving real-world problems and streamlining the inefficient industry of
global trade.

What You’ll Do

* Create tools that make it easier for companies of all sizes to participate in global trade

* Help build intuitive, highly efficient and performant interfaces to automate the repetitive parts of logistics

Our Stack In the frontend, we use React for the views, organize the data flow
with Flux architecture, and test our application with Jest. On the backend,
we're a Rails shop riding on AWS and Postgres RDS.

Our Process

Flexport engineering is a close-knit team where everyone reviews each other’s
Github pull requests. Code is released almost everyday or whenever business
requires. Our continuous releases are integrated with Travis and Github.

Benefits

* Competitive salary

* Full Medical, Dental, and Vision Package

* Considerable equity in a company growing at breakneck speeds

To apply please email jobs@flexport.com

------
flipgimble
Willowtree • www.willowtreeapps.com • Charlottesville, VA || Research
Triangle, NC • ONSITE

We are looking for iOS, Android, Web Apps and Full Stack Developers (full list
[http://willowtreeapps.com/careers/](http://willowtreeapps.com/careers/)). We
also have openings for Ux Designer and Ux Strategist positions, along with
Project Managers. I come from the engineering side, so I will describe that
better:

Willowtree is a small but fast growing company that works with the world
biggest brands to build them the best possible mobile experience. I've been
here 3 years and came from a stereotypical large inflexible software shop in a
big city. In contrast Willowtree is strange and unusual in the best possible
way:

1) Organized into small, fast teams, with extremely disciplined software
development process. This is the place develop and perfect your ideal work
process.

2) Located outside overcrowded metro areas (my commute to work is 10min!)

3) Has a crazy amount of trust in each employee so you get to own and drive
the product you are working on, even visit clients and tell them how your work
can solve all their problems :-)

4) Large variety of projects and cutting edge technology to explore or
research (I shipped 9+ major apps I'm very proud of in past 3 years or so).

5) Contagious enthusiasm. This is what you get where everyone is on top of
their game and doing their best work. If there are problems, they get quickly
identified and fixed without too much ceremony.

If this is the type of place you'd enjoy working at take a closer look at
[http://willowtreeapps.com](http://willowtreeapps.com)

------
ig1
MarketInvoice | London

Data Scientists, Data Engineers and Analysts

MarketInvoice is the VC-backed peer-to-peer fintech platform that’s building
the modern backbone of the economy.

Imagine you’re a young company who’s just won a major contract but your client
wants to pay you on 90 day terms when you need to pay your staff and suppliers
upfront. That’s where we step in. Our platform uses the peer-to-peer approach
to provide the day-to-day operational financing for companies as varied as
mobile development agencies, food brands and care homes.

We’re the largest startup in our space worldwide and already lending £25
million/month to small businesses and on track to double that within the next
year.

It's a £100bn/year market which is dominated by legacy lenders and banks with
complex processes and shady practices.

We’re bringing transparency and simplicity to the market.

\--------------------

Drop me an email at i.ghory@marketinvoice.com if you're interested or just
want to chat.

(Our team uses Python and NodeJS at the moment but we're open to people from
different technology stacks; there are also other teams at the company using
PHP & C#/.Net if that's what you're looking for.)

------
dswalter
Are You a Human | [http://areyouahuman.com](http://areyouahuman.com) | ONSITE
strongly preferred | Detroit, MI USA

Looking for Data Scientists, Front-End and Back-End Engineers

We’re dedicated to making the digital world better for real humans. Automated
programs, called bots, account for 61% of overall internet traffic today — and
as the world becomes more digital, this will only increase. Ultimately, bots
make it more difficult for real humans to get what they need from the
Internet, and more difficult for companies who serve humans to provide high
quality content and services cost-effectively. We find and verify humans by
analyzing natural user behavior across millions of websites.

All humans interested in joining the team, please visit
[http://areyouahuman.com/careers](http://areyouahuman.com/careers) to apply.

\--------------------------------

I work here as a data scientist, and the central task of verifying humans
opens up a fun bag of machine learning and engineering challenges. It's also
an amicable, smart group of humans to work with.

------
cshenoy
UrbanStems ([https://urbanstems.com](https://urbanstems.com)) | Washington, DC
or New York, NY | ONSITE preferred

Fast and beautiful flowers at affordable prices. We're growing and need a
highly skilled JavaScript (Node) developer to come help us build stuff
quicker. Our backend is almost fully powered by Node. The position requires
someone who can adapt and thrive under pressure. Some of the backend is being
moved to micro-services but we're not planning to go overboard with it. You'll
be the third engineer (joining me and another person) and employee #15 so
you'll have a huge impact on not only the tech but the company itself. We're
passionate about making our customers happy and know that our tech plays a big
part of that process. Come join us!

Most of the work requires backend knowledge:

* JavaScript (NodeJS) application development

* Postgres, Redis

* API development

* nginx/AWS/DevOps (some base knowledge, at the very least)

This is not a front-end position. Please email me at chetan@urbanstems.com. I
definitely value seeing your past work over a standard resume but feel free to
send it along.

------
jdotjdot
WayUp (formerly Campus Job - YCW15) -
[https://www.wayup.com/joinus/](https://www.wayup.com/joinus/)

WayUp is the largest marketplace for college students to find part-time jobs,
internships, and full-time entry level jobs for graduating students. Everyone
remembers their first job. And now, we’re helping everyone get their first
job. We democratize hiring by enabling all companies, no matter how big a
recruiting team you have (or don't), to easily reach amazing students all over
the country.

We are one of the quickest-growing companies from our batch, and we're growing
out our engineering team and looking for great hackers who love getting
features in the hands of users. We're absolutely obsessed with our users and
making the experience of finding a job better, and you should be too. We
raised our Series A and we're looking for all types of roles, including a
senior engineering hire to help us scale:

\- Senior Engineering Lead (Python, previous leadership experience - help us
scale our team and develop great engineering processes)

\- Full-stack developer (Python/Django, Javascript)

\- Back-end developer (Python/Django, knowledge of or willingness to learn
DevOps)

\- iOS developer

\- Front-end developer (AngularJS)

\- Designer (UX/Graphic/HTML/CSS)

\- Don't see what you're looking for? Reach out anyway!

We're based in New York City and we're tons of fun--we work with college
students all day long :)

Come join us! [https://www.wayup.com/joinus/](https://www.wayup.com/joinus/)

------
jlank
SADA Systems | Washington D.C. | Full time | On site (though you can wear
shorts and have unlimited PTO)

Calling all coders interested in pursuing a ground level opportunity to start
the Product Division of SADA Systems, Google’s top partner in the holistic
world of ‘Google for Work.’

The ideal candidate will have technical skills commensurate with a
professional software developer who has honed their craft over the last 5 to 7
years.

The ideal candidate will have a penchant to lead and mentor members of the
product development team.

Your modus operandi will result in the happy byproduct of elegantly simple web
applications in alignment with our core vision.

You will be challenged in a cutting-edge environment, and encouraged to refine
your skills, share your ideas, and test your creative boundaries.

If you value great design not only in products and their visual presentation,
but in your code and technical architecture as well, we want to talk to you.

([https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?b=nxqelswt&j=oulE1...](https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?b=nxqelswt&j=oulE1fwe))

------
demimismo
BeBanjo | bebanjo.com | Software Developer [1] | REMOTE [4] | Full Time

At BeBanjo, we strive to make our clients great at putting video content
online. We build easy to use, powerful web applications to manage all aspects
of on-demand video services. Our customers are broadcasters, Hollywood studios
and platform operators in Europe, the US and Australia.

We work remotely, but if we feel like going to an office, we have one in
London and another one in Madrid. We code mainly in Ruby and JS. We use Git,
Chef and AWS. We do TDD, Kanban and Continuous Delivery. We’re proud of the
way we work and of the quality of what we build —but we’re never completely
satisfied!

We're hiring for three positions at the moment:

\- Software Developer [1]

\- Technical Account Manager [2]

\- Systems Engineer [3]

Interested? Marvellous! Please follow the instructions detailed in our blog:

[1] [http://blog.bebanjo.com/post/128264560559/software-
developer...](http://blog.bebanjo.com/post/128264560559/software-developers-
wanted)

[2] [http://blog.bebanjo.com/post/119926982474/bebanjo-is-
recruit...](http://blog.bebanjo.com/post/119926982474/bebanjo-is-recruiting-a-
technical-account-manager)

[3] [http://blog.bebanjo.com/post/121110185809/bebanjo-is-
hiring-...](http://blog.bebanjo.com/post/121110185809/bebanjo-is-hiring-a-
systems-engineer)

[4] [https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3651-remote-works-bebanjo-
spa...](https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3651-remote-works-bebanjo-spain)

------
chrisjsherm
Washington, DC | Full-time | Onsite

Cloudistics simplifies infrastructure and application management by
integrating server, storage, and network resources into a unified
virtualization stack that is deployed in minutes.

We’re pushing the boundaries in the fastest-growing sector of today’s
technology market and we’re seeking the best and brightest people to help us
get there. If you like being challenged, our fast-paced startup environment
offers an intellectually and financially rewarding journey.

Cloudistics is seeking a talented front-end engineer to join our team.
Applicants should have a strong background developing MV* web applications,
knowledge of design patterns, experience with style preprocessors, strong
problem-solving and analytical ability, and excellent interpersonal and
communication skills.

We are located in Reston, VA, just outside Washington, D.C. Interested
applicants should send a cover letter and one-page resume to
chris@cloudistics.com.

[http://www.cloudistics.com/](http://www.cloudistics.com/)

------
apbp
Transcriptic | Full Time | ONSITE (Menlo Park, CA) | www.transcriptic.com
Transcriptic is setting new standards for basic research by making life
science discoveries cheaper, faster, and more accessible than anyone thought
possible. We enable scientists to run experiments on our automated work cells
via our web application from anywhere in the world. Our small company offers
an unstructured environment, where you can do your best work supported by a
group of your peers. We are devoted to solving challenges cleverly to build
solid, reliable, and intelligent solutions.

We're looking for talented engineers to join our team: Device Platform Owner
[https://jobs.lever.co/transcriptic/b90115b0-d2dc-41b6-a685-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/transcriptic/b90115b0-d2dc-41b6-a685-904ed33a1f5b?lever-
source=HackerNews)

Firmware Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/transcriptic/9174ca72-1cf2-4d75-9221-2...](https://jobs.lever.co/transcriptic/9174ca72-1cf2-4d75-9221-274de19f02e2?lever-
source=HackerNews)

Robotics Software Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/transcriptic/68e9cb35-2d37-4001-ad08-e...](https://jobs.lever.co/transcriptic/68e9cb35-2d37-4001-ad08-e2b67965387e?lever-
source=HackerNews)

Scheduler Software Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/transcriptic/f3033ce6-b2ef-489f-ba9a-3...](https://jobs.lever.co/transcriptic/f3033ce6-b2ef-489f-ba9a-36b6f0203df6?lever-
source=HackerNews)

Systems Reliability Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/transcriptic/e1cfcb93-05d8-4026-8f70-3...](https://jobs.lever.co/transcriptic/e1cfcb93-05d8-4026-8f70-3735edb124ba?lever-
source=HackerNews)

~~~
atroyn
The robotics software engineer link no longer works, and it seems that
position doesn't appear on the lever listings, is it still available?

------
medina
MongoDB | NYC, Dublin | ONSITE | FULLTIME

MongoDB, Inc. is the company behind MongoDB, the open-source, document
database designed for ease of development and scaling. If you're a systems
administrator, infrastructure engineer, devops engineer, or in a similar role,
we'd like to talk to you.

MongoDB is hiring in NYC and Dublin for infrastructure engineering positions:

• Systems Engineer (Core Infra, NYC):
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=66414](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=66414)

• Systems Engineer (Core Infra, Dublin):
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=82452](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=82452)

• Systems Engineer (Build, NYC):
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=75637](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=75637)

• Systems Engineer (Cloud, NYC):
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=71693](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=71693)

• Information Security Engineer (NYC):
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=66561](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=66561)

For a list of positions across all teams, please visit
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers](https://www.mongodb.com/careers) If you have
questions about the positions listed above (I'm the hiring manager or can put
you in touch with one) or want to reach out for anything else, you can contact
me at (HN username) @mongodb.com.

------
sinasadeghian
ApplyBoard | Kitchener, Ontario, Canada | Ruby on Rails Developer | full-time,
part-time, intern | ONSITE

ApplyBoard is a software platform for international students to choose and
apply to universities in a fast and simple way. Our mission is to change the
way students apply to schools and the way universities choose students and we
have been successful so far. We are looking for passionate software
development to join us and build the first software platform to make
university applications enjoyable to millions of students around the world.
You will have the opportunity to work in a post-revenue startup and work on a
well structured web application used by hundreds of users from all around the
world everyday. Our platform is built on Ruby on Rails and MySql and is
running on Amazon Servers (AWS).

Job Responsibilities:

Add features to ApplyBoard web application using Ruby on Rails framework, Find
and fix bugs and propose new ideas to improve the system, Get hands dirty with
both frontend and backend when needed, Talk to real customers everyday, find
the pain points and find solutions for their problems

Required Skills:

Programming experience in at least one of Ruby, Python, PHP, C++, Java or
similar Object Oriented programming languages, Familiar with basic data
structures and algorithms, Familiar with web application architecture, HTML
and CSS. Familiar with MVC frameworks and RESTful services (RoR/Django), Basic
knowledge of databases, Familiar with Linux/Mac and shell/bash script,
Familiar with unit testing and test driven development

Nice to have:

Experience working with Ruby on Rails, Passenger and Apache web server,
Experience with MySQL, Experience with AWS, Experience in Javascript, JQuery,
Bootstrap, Familiarity with Git or similar version control systems, Speaking
any of the languages French, Arabic or Spanish

Contact: sina@applyboard.com

------
artemk
BuildZoom (YC W13 - www.buildzoom.com) is hiring!

Our goal is to take the risk and complexity out of construction and remodeling
by providing homeowners with all the information they need to make great
decisions. To get there, we put the product first and are passionate about
building something people love and want to use.

Headquartered in a beautiful office in downtown San Francisco, our diverse
company includes an economist who lectures at Berkeley, a licensed general
contractor, game designer turned marketer and a team of talented engineers.

\------------------------------------------

Front-end Engineer - Full Time - Competitive salary / equity

[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/a74639cc-839e-4f4e-8437-5828...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/a74639cc-839e-4f4e-8437-582813babc26)

\------------------------------------------

Data Engineer #1 - Full Time - Competitive salary / equity

[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/6dae6e13-45a2-4eab-
bb8f-f5f4...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/6dae6e13-45a2-4eab-
bb8f-f5f43973d1f0)

\------------------------------------------

Full-stack Rails Engineer - Full Time - Competitive salary / equity

[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/de320f7b-65b9-492a-b1fe-
bb51...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/de320f7b-65b9-492a-b1fe-bb514de26d0a)

\------------------------------------------

See all open positions at BuildZoom:
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom)

Email artem@buildzoom.com to chat about the roles.

------
CivisBG
Civis Analytics | Chicago, IL |
[https://civisanalytics.com](https://civisanalytics.com)

Civis Analytics is building cloud-based products to help organizations do data
science better. We create technologies that empower organizations to unlock
the truth hiding in their own data, transforming them into smart organizations
that are ready to thrive. We help organizations solve their biggest problems
with Big Data.

We are currently hiring for multiple key infrastructure positions, including:

DevOps Engineer - Help us design, build, and automate our extensive AWS
infrastructure using tools like Python and Ansible. We use significant
portions of the AWS stack, including EC2, RDS, Redshift, and S3, and are
looking for experienced candidates who can hit the ground running and help us
scale as we take our platform from private beta to public product -
[http://bit.ly/1P30uit](http://bit.ly/1P30uit)

IT Specialist - Help us in-source our IT support. We're looking for
experienced candidates who can support internal users and infrastructure, from
Apple laptop configuration, to wireless networking, to VoIP and video
conferencing solutions - [http://bit.ly/1VZpwlW](http://bit.ly/1VZpwlW)

Along with key infrastructure positions, Civis Analytics is hiring Applied
Data Science Managers and other roles. View all of our open positions at
[https://civisanalytics.com/careers](https://civisanalytics.com/careers). All
positions are onsite in either our Chicago or Washington, DC offices.

We are a team of engineers, data scientists, and statisticians building a
cloud-based data science platform to change the way organizations use data.
We're smart, fun, and a little bit weird. Does this sound like you?

------
jaz46
Pachyderm (YC W15) | SF Bay Area | ONSITE/full-time

Love Golang, Docker, analytics and distributed systems? Pachyderm might be the
place for you!

pachyderm.io

github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm

What would data analytics infrastructure (namely Hadoop) look like if we
rebuilt it from scratch today? We think it would be containerized, modular,
and easy enough for a single person to use while still being scalable enough
for a whole company. Tools like Docker and CoreOS provide the perfect building
blocks for us revolutionize data infrastructure!

Pachyderm's whole team is just 3 people right now, so you'd be getting in
right at the ground floor! We pay solid SF-level salaries along with
significant equity, full benefits, and all the usual startup perks. Read more
about our vision: [https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop...](https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop-4fc160f8d74f)

Email: jobs@pachyderm.io

------
deviyer
Orb VR | CTO (Co-Founder) in Machine Vision/Camera Hardware | Bay Area, CA
Part-Time

Orb is building a consumer-priced 3D-360 video camera designed from the ground
up for recording virtual reality experiences.

We've built our third generation prototype and have made lots of progress on
the camera hardware. Our current technical challenge is implementing a
parallax-tolerant depth-aware stitching algorithm in C/C+. Ultimately, we need
to achieve real-time stereoscopic 3D video stitching onboard the camera itself
implemented in an FPGA/ASIC. You'll be leading the hardware, firmware, and
software teams to achieve this.

* Company Info: [https://angel.co/orbvr/](https://angel.co/orbvr/) * Role Info: [https://angel.co/l/JQzjs](https://angel.co/l/JQzjs) * Feel free to email us at dev@orbvrcam.com

Let's take VR to the next level.

~~~
wlievens
Sounds awesome, what sensor are you using?

~~~
deviyer
Email us at dev@orbvrcam.com for more detailed specs! :)

------
willu
AddStructure - Chicago, NYC - REMOTE - Full Stack Developer

Founded in 2014, AddStructure is an angel-backed startup focused on providing
state of the art natural language processing applications to large
enterprises. Have you ever visited a product on Amazon or a restaurant on Yelp
and wondered how they've automatically summarized those reams of reviews? We
provide that same capability and many others to our Fortune 100 and Global
1000 customers. We tackle some of the hardest problems in text analytics and
produce results that border on magic.

We're currently hiring multiple developers with various levels of experience.
As you'll be among our earliest employees, there's a great opportunity to play
a fundamental role in building a strong foundation to support future growth.
Above all else, we're looking for smart, capable people with a "can do"
attitude.

Our ideal candidate will possess all or most of the following attributes:

* Flexibility to work in a fast-paced startup environment * Strong understanding of modern frontend development practices * Fluency in Javascript/Node.js, HTML, and CSS/Less * Familiarity with frameworks like Backbone and Bootstrap * Experience with source control, testing, and deployment tooling - git, grunt, etc. * Competency with both relational databases (SQL Server, PostgreSQL) and NoSQL databases (MongoDB) * Interest in learning new technologies and helping with a wide array of technical tasks

Required: * At least 2 years of development experience * Located in the
domestic United States * English fluency

Preferred: * Bachelor's Degree in Computer Science or similar field *
Experience with server-side programming in Java, C#, and/or Scala * Experience
with Apache Spark, Kafka, Cassandra and related distributed computing systems
* Experience with administering Amazon Web Services (EC2, EB, EMR, etc.)

Email us: jobs@addstructure.com

------
MatthewB
Sonar ([http://www.sendsonar.com](http://www.sendsonar.com)) - San Francisco,
CA - Onsite

Sonar allows customers to communicate with companies on more effective
channels. From SMS to WeChat, our vision is to allow customers to reach
companies on the channels they are use to, not forced to use old-school
channels like email and phone calls. We're growing very quickly and our
customers love us. Come change customer communication with us.

Multiple Roles ---

\- Customer Success Lead (Content writing, onboarding, account management,
SEO, email marketing etc)

\- Sales Lead (Help us define our sales process and close the many inbound
leads we have)

\- Backend Engineer (Ruby on Rails, Heroku, PG, Sidekiq, Elastic Search)

We're a small team with good funding, lots of runway, meaningful revenue
(growing very quickly), amazing customers, and a highly technical team. We
work very hard and have fun along the way.

Come join us:)

matt@sendsonar.com

------
tfield
Hyannis Port Research
([http://www.hyannisportresearch.com](http://www.hyannisportresearch.com)) -
Newton MA

At Hyannis Port Research, we provide technology and professional services that
empower next-generation electronic trading. We have innovative, cutting edge
hardware and software solutions that perform risk checks on electronic trades
in realtime.

We are a small company with a great culture just outside of Boston. We develop
most of our software in C with some C++. We take pride in in developing high
quality products and supporting our customers.

We are currently looking for the following: -Software engineers -Software
engineers in the test group -Technical customer support engineers

Please email me directly if you are interested in learning more:
tfield@hyannisportresearch.com

------
mickeyben
Drivy | Paris, France | Backend / Fullstack

Our goal is to replace car ownership by a better service: shared cars
available at every corner will offer the flexibility and proximity of
ownership without the burden of maintenance.

We already have a significant traction and rank #1 worldwide on the market of
peer-to-peer car rental, but we believe the adoption should be 100 times
larger in just a few years. We're currently looking for Backend and Fullstack
engineers to join our tech team in Paris.

Positions are detailed here:
[https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs)

If it sounds like something interesting to you, please contact me directly via
mike+jobs@drivy.com

 _About remote work: it is possible, but we strongly favor applicants who can
come to Paris (at least a few days per month)._

------
anant
Jack Mobile | Full Time | SF Bay Area | ONSITE

Hey HN - I work at Jack Mobile - where we are reimagining search from the
ground up. We combine state of the art NLP, machine learning, and information
retrieval to build a product that anyone with a smartphone will want to use
every day. And we're just getting started!

We're a small team founded by serial entrepreneurs, based in the Bay Area.
We're looking for engineers to help us solve challenging problems in data
acquisition, knowledge graph, search and question answering. If you are
interested in any of the following:

    
    
      * Search / NLP
      * Data Science / ML
      * Systems / Infrastructure
      * Full Stack / Mobile (iOS|Android)
    

get in touch with us: work@onjack.com

------
rsp1984
DotProduct -- Boston, MA or Wiesbaden, Germany

    
    
      == 1. Senior R&D Engineer in Computer Vision ==
    

We are looking for a software engineer with a strong 3D Computer Vision or
Graphics background to join our R&D team. Interesting things we are working on
include Real-time Image Processing, SLAM, Optimization methods, Surface
Reconstruction, Meshing, 3D Scene Management.

Candidates should be extremely proficient both on a theoretical / algorithmic
level and in practical implementation (mostly C++ and shader languages) of
Computer Vision and Graphics algorithms.

Masters or PhD degree in CS or related fields with focus on Vision or Graphics
is required, as well as practical product development or job experience.

    
    
      == 2. Software Engineer in Mobile ==
    

We are looking for an experienced, talented, hands-on and detail-oriented
developer with strong skills in C++ and/or Qt to join our application, UI and
tools development.

We have a number of projects inside the company for which we are looking for
support, from app development (Android, Windows, Qt) to internal tools, sensor
integration and development of core technology.

    
    
      == General information:
    

Besides the opportunity to work in a world-class R&D team on leading mobile 3D
computer vision technology, we offer great salaries, benefits and and a nice
work place with top-of-the-line work equipment. Significant equity is part of
the compensation package.

Our R&D team is still intimate so new hires can have a large impact on product
and future developments. Both positions are local and full-time.

    
    
      == About DotProduct:
    

We are a team of seasoned entrepreneurs and Computer Vision professionals that
brings real-time 3D capturing to mobile devices equipped with advanced camera
sensors.

We are backed by Intel Capital and various angel investors. Our office
locations are Houston, TX; Boston, MA and Wiesbaden, Germany (R&D). Contact is
jobs (at) dotproduct3d (dot) com www.dotproduct3d.com

------
coffeemug
RethinkDB - www.rethinkdb.com - Mountain View, CA - C++ hackers

We're making it dramatically easier for the world to shift to realtime apps
with a new database access model -- instead of long polling the database for
changes, the developer can tell RethinkDB to continuously push updated query
results to applications in realtime.

We're hiring C++ engineers to work on performance, the continuous computation
engine, and the distributed system.

RethinkDB is fun, very technically challenging, well-funded, and is growing
very quickly. Intellectually, we're also PL nerds (mostly Lisp and
Haskell/ML), so if that's your cup of tea you'll be right at home!

Shoot us your resume and a sentence or two about what you're interested in to
jobs@rethinkdb.com

------
nicholaides
PromptWorks - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. Local only. Relocation assistance
available.

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web applications, APIs,
products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

Open positions:

    
    
        - Senior Software Engineer
        - Senior DevOps Engineer
        - Software Engineer
        - Front-end Engineer
        - Senior UX/UI Designer
    

We use lots of Ruby, Python and JavaScript.

More info:
[http://www.promptworks.com/jobs/](http://www.promptworks.com/jobs/)

------
xpertsea
Xpertsea Solutions Inc. - Quebec, Canada - Full Stack Web developers

Aquaculture is the fastest growing food source in the world. In 2050, there
will be 10 billion people on earth, and with over 800 million malnourished
people worldwide, the aquaculture industry needs to play a major role in
solving world hunger. XpertSea has developed a groundbreaking technology that
combines hardware and cloud-based services to help aquaculture facilities
monitor their organisms and manage their production with live data.

See offer here: [https://angel.co/xpertsea-solutions/jobs/67864-full-stack-
de...](https://angel.co/xpertsea-solutions/jobs/67864-full-stack-developer)

------
dramudit
Bloomberg L.P. | New York, NY | ONSITE, VISA

Apply at:

[http://jobs.bloomberg.com/job/New-York-Senior-Python-
Develop...](http://jobs.bloomberg.com/job/New-York-Senior-Python-Developer-
Job-NY/290974800/)

The Content Generation and Distribution team is responsible for Bloomberg's
market-leading enterprise reference data product. We build and maintain high-
performance systems that feed billions of data points per day to our
customers, who include key financial players that rely on our software. Our
system delivers a wide range of information on nearly all types of financial
instruments including equities, fixed income, indices, FX, and futures &
options. We work with hundreds of databases and a distributed system that
utilizes multiple processes across dozens of machines to generate the needed
data. We make data available to our clients via various delivery mechanisms
such as web services, MQ, and SFTP. We interact closely with our business and
sales teams and have many opportunities to design and develop innovative
solutions to satisfy ever-growing customer demands.

We are seeking a Software Engineer with excellent programming skills, strong
problem-solving abilities, and the desire to work in a closely-knit team
environment. Our work atmosphere is fast paced, spirited and friendly. You
will have the opportunity to work with a wide variety of technologies such as
Python, C++, Perl, Java, Javascript, SQL, RabbitMQ, Celery, Git, Jenkins,
Robot Framework - whatever it takes to get the job done.

Qualifications:

\- Minimum 3+ years of current Python development experience \- Experience
developing software in a UNIX environment \- Understanding of Python,
including code organization and testing \- Excellent communication skills

Other desirable skills:

\- Experience with compiled languages such as C, C++ or Java \- Experience
building both small scripts and large systems in Python \- Working knowledge
of development tools such as debuggers, memory profilers, and performance
measurement \- Relational database experience

------
nemo1618
Nebulous, Inc. | Cryptocurrency/Distributed Systems development | ONSITE
(Boston)

Position: Web developer/designer

Nebulous is developing a cloud storage platform that allows users to rent out
their hard drive space in exchange for cryptocurrency. Our backend is fairly
mature, and we are now working on an Electron-based desktop UI. We are looking
for a webdev to develop this UI full-time.

Experience with Electron/node.js is a plus, as is an eye for design. But far
more important is a clear passion for programming, and a drive to expand and
refine one's skill set with the goal of writing great code.

Learn more and contact us at
[http://siacoin.com/jobs.html](http://siacoin.com/jobs.html)

------
saurabhsahni
Yahoo Developer Network | Sunnyvale, CA |
[https://developer.yahoo.com](https://developer.yahoo.com) | Full Time |
Onsite

We’re hiring frontend hackers who are passionate about developer communities.
You will be working on building developer tools and interfaces using nodeJS,
react, JavaScript, HTML, and CSS. An ideal candidate will act as a guide to
our partners, helping them to integrate Yahoo Developer technologies in their
products.

To apply, please email your resume to the following address ydn.jobs@yahoo-
inc.com.

Learn more:
[https://developer.yahoo.com/jobs/](https://developer.yahoo.com/jobs/)

------
mjwhansen
THE MOTLEY FOOL | Alexandria, VA (next to DC) | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

The Motley Fool, recognized as Glassdoor's Best Place to Work for Small &
Medium Sized Companies in 2014 and 2015, is looking for...

\- Database Administrator:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&j=o9w...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&j=o9wm1fwM&s=rss)

\- User Experience Designer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&j=oJp...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&j=oJpy1fwr&s=rss)

Learn more about working for The Fool at culture.fool.com.

------
andrew_wang
San Francisco | Supergiant Games | Programmer

To apply: [http://www.supergiantgames.com/blog/programmer-
supergiant/](http://www.supergiantgames.com/blog/programmer-supergiant/)

We're seeking a programmer to join our small team in San Francisco. The ideal
candidate is a skilled and self-motivated programmer who thrives in a
creative, collaborative environment and has interest and experience in a
variety of game systems. As the third member of Supergiant’s engineering team,
the candidate will take on a variety of engineering responsibilities
configured around his or her strengths and the needs of the studio’s projects.

------
hoconnor
Yolo Ventures, Montreal - Quebec, Canada We are hiring an ONSITE freelance
full stack developer/web generalist who has experience in scalable web and
mobile applications and wants to apply his skills to work on a wide range of
platforms and projects. Our fields include Travel, Leisure, Education and
Trading,

You must be familiar with PHP, Frontend Javascript, jQuery, HTML/CSS, GIT/FTP

Responsibilities and Requirements: Edit and enhance existing features by
previous developers Optimize existing website content to increase
responsiveness Demonstrate expert ability to work with deadlines

Bonus: JSON, JSONP, XML, HTTP, Headers, Request/Response, RESTful API Node.js
Graphics creation with Photoshop

~~~
heatheroconnor
Apply hr@yoloventures.com

------
ridruejo
Spain, Seville - Director of engineering Europe - Bitnami (YC W13)

Looking for a director of engineering to lead our software development efforts
in our European office. If you love infrastructure software (AWS, GCP,
containers) and want to have an impact (1MM+ developers use our site every
month to discover and launch apps and development stacks) then Bitnami is the
place to be. We are profitable, growing and the leaders in the space.

[https://bitnami.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=10](https://bitnami.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=10)

[https://bitnami.com](https://bitnami.com)

------
natebleker
Texas Biomedical Device Center | Dallas, Tx |
[http://www.utdallas.edu/txbdc/](http://www.utdallas.edu/txbdc/) | Full-Time /
Part-Time | ONSITE or REMOTE We are a biomedical research commercialization
center for spinning out biomedical research from the University of Texas at
Dallas. We're a small, well funded team working on a ton of fascinating
projects.

What we're currently hiring for:

Embedded Programmer - ARM Cortex M3 programmer with previous experience on
wireless connectivity (bluetooth and zigbee preferred!).

Local is preferred but we can swing some remote work as well.

If you're interested get in touch with me! nate@utdallas.edu

------
devinfoley
IFTTT - SF, CA

* Data Engineer - Build systems to manage, analyze, and visualize massive amounts of fascinating data using Spark, Kafka, Redshift and Ruby.

* Infrastructure Engineer - Automate systems to create and manage clusters of containers that process over 1 billion API requests per day using AWS, Mesos, Docker, and Ruby.

We're located at 5th and Market in a creative environment that's full of fun
gadgetry and intelligent, thoughtful people who enjoy generous benefits and
compensation. Come help us change the way that people interact with
technology.

Apply to jobs+hn@ifttt.com. Tell us a bit about yourself, why you're
interested in IFTTT, and what your favorite programming language is.

------
corkill
Remote or San Francisco - www.followupboss.com - Director of engineering,
Fullstack and front end devs

We are seeking outstanding developers to join our small productive team
building software used every day by sales teams.

We practice Scrum with 1-week sprint cycles for faster development and
feedback, chat in Slack constantly and meet in person on regular company
retreats. Our roadmap is packed with UX improvements and new features with the
goal of making the best product in its class.

We're profitable, customer first and growing.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/followupboss#.VeXdIdOqqko](https://boards.greenhouse.io/followupboss#.VeXdIdOqqko)

------
sdpy
DiabetesLab | [https://diabeteslab.org](https://diabeteslab.org) | Trento,
Italy and Gdansk, Poland | ONSITE or REMOTE (anywhere in the world)

We are hiring engineers to help people with type 1 diabetes to exercise safely
and keep blood glucose levels stable by analyzing diabetes-related data.
Personal experience with type 1 diabetes is particularly welcome. (But it's
not a requirement.)

We are looking for:

\- data scientist (Python, data analytics, machine learning, artificial
intelligence)

\- front-end developer

\- iOS developer

\- backend developer (Python, Django)

More details:
[http://diabeteslab.org/jobs.html](http://diabeteslab.org/jobs.html)

~~~
dale-cooper
Should I just send my resume and cover letter to the email in the footer of
the page?

------
buovjaga
REMOTE | The Document Foundation (TDF), the charitable entity behind the
world’s leading free office suite LibreOffice, seeks a

Development Mentoring Lead

to start work as soon as possible.

The role requires the following:

\- C++ coding experience

\- basic LibreOffice development know-how

\- excellent communication skills

The role is scheduled for 20 hours a week.

Full job post here with lots more dets:
[https://blog.documentfoundation.org/2015/09/01/extension-
of-...](https://blog.documentfoundation.org/2015/09/01/extension-of-tdf-
freelance-job-opening-201507-01-development-mentoring-lead/)

I am a volunteer in the LibreOffice QA team myself and I would be overjoyed to
see this role filled!

------
jacques_chester
ONSITE in NYC, SF and many other locations | Engineers, Designers, Product
Manager | VISA and RELOCATION assistance

Pivotal Labs is a division of Pivotal Inc.

Labs helps clients to become better at development. For engineering we are
religiously lean and agile -- in practice that means we pair program and TDD
every line of code from the outside. Our product managers are fantastic at
keeping products sharply focused, our designers are masters from users to
pixels. We have a growing data science practice, and some engagements include
all four roles. If you want to work in product instead of consulting, we also
have dozens of teams working on Cloud Foundry, Big Data Suite, Spring and I
probably forgot some cool stuff. Or you can rotate: I had a 7-month secondment
to Cloud Foundry which was awesome.

Our NYC office is growing fast to meet exploding demand for Labs, Cloud
Foundry and Big Data Suite.

We are also hiring in all our offices, including new offices: SF, Palo Alto,
Los Angeles, Seattle, Boulder, Denver, Chicago, Boston, Washington DC,
Toronto, London, Dublin, Berlin, Tokyo and Sydney.

We provide visa and relocation assistance. In the NYC office we have about 15
people from overseas, including Australians like me.

At the office we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, good benefits and
competitive pay. Ping pong is not mandatory, but it's popular. I think west-
coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more entertaining
to watch. The beer fridge has more IPA than I prefer but I guess that's life
in paradise.

Frankly this is the best job I've ever had -- I've learnt more here than
anywhere else. Everyone is smart and fun to work with.

We look for aptitude over APIs. It doesn't matter wether your resumé says PHP
or PhD: if you're smart, know some stuff and have empathy, I and my peers want
to work with you.

You can apply through our website:
[http://pivotal.io/careers](http://pivotal.io/careers), but if you email me --
jchester@pivotal.io -- I can take advantage of our generous referral program
and answer any private questions you might have.

~~~
shadeslayer
I think you guys have a very unique and amazing interview process btw :D

~~~
jacques_chester
We do! All hiring is based on doing the actual work with your actual peers.
It's hard to imagine a more realistic way to decide who to hire.

------
kingryan
Bolt - San Francisco, CA - [https://bolt.com/](https://bolt.com/)

Bolt is a new payment platform that radically simplifies the exchange of
money; it’s a reimagined money moving engine to solve the largest unsolved
problems in payments.

We are an elite team of engineers from Facebook, Twitter, Google, and Apple
adding a few core members to our team.

If you want to join a team of seasoned professionals that prioritize
productivity, alignment of vision and unyielding commitment to quality, then
email me directly: rk@bolt.com.

We’re only replying to serious applicants with 5+ years of high production
experience.

------
secfirstmd
Security First - London or REMOTE - Volunteer

-We are a human rights organisation building and about to launch Umbrella - an open source, free Android app to help journalists, activists and aid workers manage their physical and digital security on the move.

-We are looking for copywriters, PR and app dev/UI/UX people who can can volunteer a few hours to help us with the final push. (Final copy review for the website/Google Play Store, QA testing on the app etc).

Drop a mail to info@secfirst.org or find out more:
[https://www.secfirst.org](https://www.secfirst.org)

------
kcrossisec
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Austin, Chicago, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, and Sunnyvale, CA

Ah, Autumn is just around the corner. Soon the leaves will start to fall and
we’ll forget all about the summer months we longed for all Winter, yet
complained about the whole time we were sweating in them. Kids will be headed
back to school with cartoons on their lunchboxes you no longer recognize,
which is slightly disconcerting. It’s a time for change. Why not consider a
career change?

NCC Group is constantly hiring security consultants from ALL backgrounds to
join our team. If you’re a tinkerer, a breaker rather than a builder, or
someone who wonders “why” and ends up down the rabbit hole 36 hours later with
a disassembled air conditioning unit surrounding them... we’d love to hear
from you! Our process welcomes those with years of experience, as well as
those with little to no direct experience in what we do.

The bottom line: if you love security and research, NCC Group just may be a
perfect fit for you.

What do we do exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, and cutting-
edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You
spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can break.
You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning
new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long
and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks.
Your work will typically initiate person-months of security improvements in
products millions of people use. You will have access to senior
engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision
makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people use safer.
All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

If you want to learn more about us check out our:

Blog -
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/)
Cryptopals - [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/) Microcorruption
- [http://microcorruption.com/](http://microcorruption.com/)

If you're ready to apply, contact us at:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/).
We'd love to hear from you!

------
vnorby
Stealth mode company | San Mateo, CA | Full Time

We're looking for our first non-founder engineer to join a small team backed
by leading VCs and angels. We're working on something amazing and different
from most software companies in a huge market. Our founding team of 4 is out
of Nest Labs/Google. We're looking for a full stack engineer or front-end web
engineer to lead our web team. Market compensation and huge equity stake for
the right fit. We're a Ruby on Rails shop with single page apps built on
Backbone and React. Please email me at vnorby at icloud dot com.

------
gallamine
Distil Networks | SF, DC (Arlington) NC (RDU) | ONSITE (with a few exceptions)
| We block bots on the internet.

Yo HN, Distil's mission is to stop bad bots from scraping content from our
customers websites. This is along with reducing fraud, spam and security
issues from automated traffic. Measurements on our global traffic show about
60% of the traffic is from non-humans and that number is growing. We have a
global network and actively block traffic based on our bot / human signatures.
Our customers love us (and they pay us too!) and that's why we're growing very
fast. Our investers love us. I (data scientist, employee 14) stoked about
working there too. Lots of problems (and lots of and lots of data) and good
people to work on them with.

What we’re looking for ([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-via=3TYvimYmGi)):

\- Senior Lua Developer - Our next generation of bot blocking technology will
be built with NGINX and Lua. Make it go fast!

\- Senior Solutions Architect / Solutions Engineer - The nitty-gritty work of
getting customers hooked into our network and happy with the performance.

\- QA Automation Engineer - Automate testing all the things! These folks are
surprisingly tough to find.

\- Front End Engineer - Change the face of what our customers see.

\- Senior Javascript Engineer - We need deep, framework-less, JavaScript
experience to build fast bot-fingerprinting systems on the frontend.

\- Ruby/Rails Developer - Our customer facing systems are Ruby/Rails and we
need more help.

\- DevOps Engineer - We run a vast global network and East/West coast
engineering teams that need support.

\- Graphics Design - Make our marketing material, website, presentations and
everything else look beautiful.

\- We're also hiring sales, marketing, and recruiting.

I'm a data scientist at the company and I'm having a great time working there.
If you want more information or want me to push your resume into our hiring
stack, contact me: william dot cox at distil networks dot com.

------
yadavajay
Roomi | [http://roomiapp.com](http://roomiapp.com)

Currently 44 Million of Americans live with roommates. We are trying to
replace Craigslist and give people a better way to find roommates. Roomi has
over 100K downloads while only being launched in one city and growing at over
20% month over month

We are looking for senior developers in SF and NY: \- full-stack (Node.js,
AWS, Angular) \- iOS developer \- Android developer More details at
[https://angel.co/roomi](https://angel.co/roomi)

------
mychelle
Attackpattern is looking for a Senior Developer to join our team! Location:
Onsite-Seattle area. If you are interested please email
mychelle@attackpattern.com

The ideal candidate will have a strong passion and capability for software
development; focused on code quality, testing, and working across a broad set
of technologies with agile teams. The candidate will work along-side
experienced industry veterans building out the next generation of cloud IaaS
and PaaS offerings, including platform, infrastructure/dev-ops, services and
APIs, and user experiences. The position requires a driven developer who can
bring fresh ideas and clean design to a range of problems, including
procurement, presentation, availability and scale, compliance and financial
areas.

We’re looking for a candidate with the following qualifications: •6+ years of
software development with excellent coding, debugging, and quality assurance
skills •BS in Computer Science or Engineering, or equivalent industry
experience •Expertise in ASP.NET MVC, WebApi, Razor, C# •Expertise in HTML/CSS
and JavaScript (with Knockout or similar MV* framework) •Proficiency with Git
or similar DVCS •Ability to design complex systems at breadth while being able
to deep dive and build expertise in specific areas

Additionally, experience with any of the following: •Familiarity with
Couchbase, ElasticSearch or other object database technologies •Node.js, Go,
PostgreSQL, Python •Windows and Linux virtual machine and network admin

------
dcwca
The Working Group - Toronto, CA - ONSITE - [http://twg.ca](http://twg.ca)

TWG is looking for talented software developers with strong database and
product understanding to join our growing team in our downtown Toronto studio.
Help us deliver high-quality software across a variety of client projects and
industries.

Do you enjoy working with fun tech in an agile project environment?

\- Rails

\- Node.js

\- Angular, Ember, React

\- Postgres, MySQL, Redis, RabbitMQ

If so, apply here:
[http://twg.workable.com/jobs/92519](http://twg.workable.com/jobs/92519)

------
BrainScraps
Software Engineer | True Link Financial | San Francisco, CA (onsite) Our
software stands valiantly between scammers and grandma's money. I found out
about this big-hearted YC company from the June 1st Who's Hiring thread and
started working full-time on June 15th. Here are some things I've done since
then: \- Learned a ton about how payment processing works under the hood \-
Used Twilio to add functionality to our phone system so our CS friends have a
lower call volume \- Gotten coffee/lunch with pretty much everyone on the team
(we're still small) \- Increased gif / screencap usage in PRs & code reviews
\- Automated transaction auditing, saving lots of person-hours && increased
test coverage \- Helped translate fast-speaking Spanish on a few CS calls \-
Observed how a nimble startup implements Grown-Up-Business-Level security \-
Finally actually learned what ruby's #inject method is all about \- Had a real
reason to consult POODR We're looking for nice people who have worked on
hairy, wacky production full-stack code before - someone who can make things
better without being rude, judgemental or arrogant about it. We'd prefer
session musicians over rockstars. Email jobs@truelinkfinancial.com and we'll
get back to you within 2 business days, pinky swear! keywords for you CMD+F
types (not requirements) - rails, RoR, ruby, fintech, full-stack, chinchillas

------
Mikha
DoubleDutch - Software Engineer - Portland, OR - Onsite - Full Time - Citizen
(Visa Transfers Available) Link:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oiEx1fwe&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oiEx1fwe&s=Hacker_News)

DoubleDutch is the global leader in event marketing automation software. We
transform events and conferences from good to great with data-driven mobile
technology. DoubleDutch is a highly collaborative team that builds deep
relationships with customers. If you are passionate about mobile apps, possess
exceptional attention to detail, are an expert communicator, and above all,
desire to make a big impact on a great team, then DoubleDutch is the place for
you.

DoubleDutch is looking for creative, humble, and fun engineers that will be
building out our core platform of products and will drive our future business.
This position will allow you to execute on the company's vision, while
creating great products in the best work environment of your career. Along
with your peers, you'll work on difficult problems; design, develop, and
deliver complex, sophisticated distributed systems of loosely coupled
autonomous services and web applications; mentor other engineers; and assist
with architectural decisions.

Up for the challenge? Apply today!
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oiEx1fwe&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oiEx1fwe&s=Hacker_News)

~~~
Mikha
Here is an updated link to apply!
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/7f0586fc-c89b-4b52-89b5-98...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/7f0586fc-c89b-4b52-89b5-983597092ee0)

------
lee_gutman
Enigma|NYC

Enigma is a past TechCrunch Disrupt NYC Battlefield Startup Winner. We just
raised a successful Series B Round and planning to rapidly grow this year. We
started from the realization that there is an enormous quantity of hidden
knowledge locked away in data silos and obscure formats, just waiting to be
released. We are building data discovery and analytics tools that make it
simple for organizations to liberate their own private data, and for the wider
community to explore and build upon Enigma’s own integrated public data
platform. We believe data can reveal tremendous things about the world and
that it will continue to transform it in the years and decades to come. Beyond
our core Web App
([http://enigma.io/publicdata/](http://enigma.io/publicdata/)) we are building
revolutionary tools that we hope will make a significant impact in the the
enterprise. We are roughly 40 people and moving to a brand new cutting edge
space in the Flatiron neighborhood in NYC.

We're hiring for Software Engineers, Data Engineers and
more:[http://enigma.io/careers/](http://enigma.io/careers/) If interested,
feel free to shoot me a message: lee.gutman@enigma.io Also check out our blog
for more background :[http://blog.enigma.io/](http://blog.enigma.io/)

------
spyc3r
Carbon Five | Chattanooga, TN. | Onsite

Carbon Five Web Developers have 2 or more years of professional web
development experience and already understand that deploying untested code to
production is betting against the future. You're a productive member of your
team, but you're not yet ready to lead teams. Maybe you want to lead some day,
but need the support to get there; or maybe it's just not your thing. You
should...

Have experience with JavaScript and Ruby. Have strong communication and
collaboration skills. Enjoy pair programming (we may not pair all the time,
but everyone pairs). Be curious about other languages and platforms (Go,
Swift, iOS, ...). Enjoy being given goals and finding ways to achieve them.
Value Agile XP Practices (Iterative development, Refactoring, TDD/BDD, CI/CD,
...). Prior consulting or freelancing experience is a bonus. We're currently
using Ruby (mostly Rails) and JavaScript (Node.js) on the back-end. On the
front-end we're building sophisticated clients with HTML5/JavaScript and
Native iOS (Obj-C, Swift). That's where we are today, but there's no telling
how that might evolve over the next few years. We’re always trying new things
to see what works for us and our clients.

Our developers get a tremendous amount of experience because of how we work
with one another and with our clients. Carbon Five is a great place to learn a
ton and have a great time doing it.

------
fido
Stripe | Developer Support | San Francisco or Remote (US/Europe/APAC) | FT/PT
| [https://stripe.com/jobs/positions/developer-
support](https://stripe.com/jobs/positions/developer-support)

Developer Support at Stripe is full service. We are persistent at solving
problems for engineers from a multitude of backgrounds. We interact with users
primarily through email and IRC, teaching them the primitives powering our
APIs and guiding them to a complete integration, built specifically for their
needs. Having worked with a bunch of programming languages and services, we
understand the fundamentals of programming incredibly well and eagerly jump
into others' code no matter how unfamiliar things seem at first glance.

We're currently looking for people based in the US, Europe, and APAC -- full-
time or part-time. If you enjoy hacking on code and are a fast researcher,
strong writer, and enthusiastic about helping others build mission-critical
products with Stripe, we want to talk.

You can read more about Developer Support, and apply directly at
[https://stripe.com/jobs/positions/developer-
support](https://stripe.com/jobs/positions/developer-support). Please include
pointers to projects of which you are particularly proud, links to technical
posts you've written, your GitHub profile, and any other background you think
would be relevant.

------
woud420
New York | Netmining | Software Engineer | Data Scientist | VISA | INTERN |
ONSITE | NO RECRUITERS

Netmining is a leading provider of programmatic data-driven targeting
solutions designed to help marketers understand and reach their audiences
online. We are a small team of passionate engineers working on scaling our
real time bidding platform to handle hundred of thousands of request per
seconds to target advertising to the right users. To achieve this goal, we're
currently looking for a few engineers who are passionate and/or experienced
with distributed, real time systems, service oriented architecture and or
Machine Learning to join our team.

Some technologies that we use are Java 7/8, Netty, Kafka, Storm, Spark,
Spring, Python (SciPy, Pandas, etc.), Postgres.

We are currently looking for people in or willing to relocate to New York and
we can help with a TN status.

Please take a look at our official postings :
[http://netmining.atsondemand.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=512410...](http://netmining.atsondemand.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=512410.viewjobdetail&CID=512410&JID=484833)
[http://netmining.atsondemand.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=512410...](http://netmining.atsondemand.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=512410.viewjobdetail&CID=512410&JID=493603)

or reach out to me @ jeanmichel.bouchard [at] ignitionone.com with subject
"HN".

------
mapleoin
London, United Kingdom | ONSITE | Osper -
[https://osper.com](https://osper.com)

We provide a real prepaid debit card for young people aged 8-18 so they can
make their own decisions with money: in shops, online, at cash machines, and
abroad. Over 10,000 families have already signed up to the service and we will
be growing enormously this year.

But we not only help young people buy dolls and save for bicycles - we are
building an awesome technology team that eliminates legacy code, keeps the bug
rate tiny, and stays small and joyful. We are doing this by adopting
techniques like pair programming, test-driven development, and continuous
deployment. You can read more about our plan to be awesome on our tech blog
[http://tech.osper.io](http://tech.osper.io). We want to meet and work with
smart technical folks of all sorts - from server-side devs to sysadmins,
mobile coders to testers, security analysts to data crunchers. Our tech stack
is mostly python and postgresql on the backend and Cordova for the smartphone
app.

We're also looking to fill quite a few non-engineering roles at the moment:
[https://osper.com/jobs/](https://osper.com/jobs/)

We are willing to arrange relocation to London for the right candidates.

I'm a backend developer at Osper and it's awesome. Feel free to contact me
with any questions.

------
arnaudcb
Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] | San Francisco,
CA, USA | Full time | Onsite

We’re looking to add some serious firepower to our engineering team, with open
roles for Front End, DevOps and Python Engineers.

Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] is the largest
technology and monetization platform for mobile game developers, globally. We
help developers monetize, acquire new users, and make better data-driven
decisions. We're reaching over 700 million people and are serving billions of
impressions every month. We're profitable, backed by Sequoia, and have a ton
of traction in our space (currently in 90% of the top grossing iOS and Android
games), so it's an exciting time to be on board. And... you’d get to work in
our new office [[http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-
fr...](http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-francisco-
headquarters/)].

Our full list of open roles can be found here
[[https://www.chartboost.com/jobs](https://www.chartboost.com/jobs)], but we
have many more openings coming down the pipe.

If you’re interested, feel free to apply directly or reach out to
talent@chartboost.com.

------
pwmarcz
Codility ([https://codility.com/](https://codility.com/)) | Warsaw, Poland |
ONSITE | FULLTIME

We provide an online coding test engine for recruitment screening. Think
programming contests/olympiads but much easier (or FizzBuzz but slightly
harder). Some of our programming problems are also freely available for
training (see
[https://codility.com/programmers](https://codility.com/programmers)).

We're a small company (about 10 programmers and 30 employees in total) with
many ideas how to expand our product. For me, the most interesting part is
that at our scale, any contribution you make is very visible, and that there
are plenty of opportunities to try out something new. I have been working with
Codility for 2.5 years now and it has been real fun to see the team grow,
improve our skills and learn new things.

As for the technical details: we are built around Python, Django and Postgres
(along with some low-level C, as well as Ruby in the infrastructure code). We
practice code reviews, pair programming and continuous delivery.

We are currently looking for full-stack software engineers; as well as people
with strong frontend experience. For details, see
[https://codility.com/jobs/](https://codility.com/jobs/), or just e-mail me at
pawel@codility.com.

------
plsmatt
PilotLight Studios | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE |
REMOTE

Python/Django Developer

PilotLight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.

We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on developing web applications for clients large
and small.

Job Requirements:

    
    
      - Demonstrable real world experience developing web applications using a Python/Django/Postgres stack. Candidates must provide working code examples via Bitbucket, Github, etc.
      - Comfort working via the CLI on both Linux and Mac OS X during development, deployment, and maintenance tasks.
      - Comfort working in a team environment via distributed version control (Mercurial / Git).
      - General knowledge of Debian/Ubuntu Linux.
      - Experience with deployment tools such as Ansible, Puppet, and Chef is a plus
      - Experience with Virtualenv, PIP, PIL, South, and other common Python/Django utilities.
      - Experience with Javascript/JQuery.
      - General knowledge of PHP and other common web focused programming languages.
      - Basic experience with Photoshop -- no graphic design skills are required, but you must have the ability to work with existing design documents.
      - Ability to work in a busy environment -- possibly breaking up your time between multiple projects.
    
      - NES Tecmo Bowl experience is a plus. 
    

jobs@pilotlightstudios.com

------
hyperlogic
High Fidelity -- San Francisco, CA -- Fulltime, ONSITE but Work from Home
friendly.

High Fidelity was created in 2013, our mission is to create a new kind of
virtual reality platform.

Team High Fidelity has a deep legacy of expertise in software development,
social entertainment, peer-based recognition systems, community development,
and workforce mobilization.

We believe that both the hardware and the internet infrastructure are now
available to give people around the world access to an interconnected
Metaverse that will offer a broad range of capabilities for creativity,
education, exploration, and play. And by using all of our computers together
in an open shared network, we can simulate this space at a far larger scale
than would be possible by any single company or centrally hosted system. By
using a range of new hardware devices like the Oculus Rift, HTC Vive, Samsung
Gear VR, Leap Motion, PrioVR, Sixsense, and depth cameras, the experience of
exploring these worlds can be incredibly immersive and the interaction with
others lifelike and emotional.

We are looking for software engineers with solid experience in C++ and
Javascript to help us build the Metaverse. Openings can be viewed at
[http://highfidelity.com/jobs](http://highfidelity.com/jobs). To apply, email
us your resume or LinkedIn profile. Sample code and links to things you’ve
built are most welcome.

hiring@highfidelity.io

------
kevinstumpf
Dispatcher | San Francisco, CA | Full Stack JavaScript |
[http://www.dispatchertrucking.com](http://www.dispatchertrucking.com)

We're Dispatcher - Uber for Longhaul Trucking. Our mission is to build an
automated system that disrupts the $170bn US freight industry by connecting
large international business directly with long-haul truck drivers on their
smartphone. 10 years from now, we will be the leading global logistics
company. What started with smartphones and intelligent algorithms will
eventually lead to an automated fleet of self-driving trucks.

Initially started by two Stanford alums in 2014, Dispatcher has since grown to
7 employees. We are located in the heart of SOMA in San Francisco. We went
through Stanford's StartX accelerator and subsequently raised $1.6 million
from two leading seed funds in Silicon Valley as well as Stanford University.

The Stack

    
    
      Backend: Microservices oriented architecture built on nodejs, rabbitmq, mongo, Firebase and R Stats
      Web-Frontend: AngularJs, Pusher
      Mobile App: Cordova based HybridMobileApp
      Deployment: AWS, CircleCI, Saltstack
      What gives you peace at night: Splunk, Sentry, PagerDuty
    
    

For internationals:

    
    
      We are very open to working together with talented engineers who don't reside in the US yet. We sponsor H1Bs and Green Cards.
    

Please email me at kevin[ a t ]dispatchertrucking.com

------
uzi
Planet Labs -- [http://planet.com/](http://planet.com/) \-- San Francisco, CA

(Remote work depends on the role -- some are onsite only, others may be
available to remote workers.)

Planet Labs has a large number of positions open. We're a collection of
electrical, mechanical, aerospace, software, science, etc. folks looking to
image the whole planet on a daily basis with a large number of small
satellites. It's a terrific bunch of folks doing what we call "agile
aerospace".

I've personally been with the company for over a year, working on "Mission
Control", an internal web app for managing the satellites and make life easier
on our "Spaceship Captains" \-- the operators who manage them. This is
definitely one of the most interesting and fun roles I've had in my career
(and I've had a few).

Python (Flask, Django) and Javascript (React, Backbone) are used heavily in
the web projects. We of course have systems programming to do for the onboard
software. Plenty of other interesting work from the satellite design and
various subsystems, manufacturing, georectification of images, image
corrections, dev ops, site reliability engineers, and heaps of possibilities
with a supremely interesting dataset that we're growing.

Full list of jobs at
[https://www.planet.com/careers/#openings](https://www.planet.com/careers/#openings)

------
calvintennant
Onfleet, San Francisco, On-site, Backend engineer

We're looking for a top-notch backend engineer, with the opportunity to grow
into much more. Backend experience and/or experience with building RESTful
APIs is a must. Frontend experience is a plus.

We're building a modular platform that solves the hard technical problems
around fleets of mobile workforces (e.g. route optimization, simplified
dispatch UX/UI, real-time location tracking, driver mobile apps for multiple
platforms). We provide an end-to-end solution for assigning work, tracking
drivers and driver performance, and providing a delightful end-user experience
with automatic SMS updates including accurate ETAs and a map to track
deliveries en route. Incumbent fleet management software is antiquated, pre-
smartphone era, and expensive.

Our backend is built using the latest technologies, including Node.js, Redis,
MongoDB, and WebSockets. Our product is mission-critical, so reliability and
stability are critical.

As our third engineering hire, you would work very closely with our product-
focused founding team to bring a perfect delivery management experience to
SMBs and other delivery-centric tech companies, enabling them to scale their
businesses and delight their customers.

More details here: [https://onfleet.com/careers](https://onfleet.com/careers)

Feel free to email our VP of Engineering m[at]onfleet.com with any questions
you might have.

------
anonnomad
Java, Dropwizard, JRuby | REMOTE (EU/Asia timezone) Contractor, part- or full-
time

European mobile payment provider, but unlike the rest who are credit card
based we support "normal" bank accounts, resulting in very low fees for
merchants. We are well-funded and have traction in our country. Most of the
brick and mortar businesses are integrated with us, and have large banks as
partners.

Technology-wise we use simple and straight-forward frameworks and tools as
dropwizard, hibernate, postgresql for internal and external APIs. JRuby and
Rails for web portals and internal tools. We consume and provide a lot of APIs
that come in all forms and shapes from soap, rest, files sent over FTP, etc.

You have strong skills in Java 7 or 8, write solid, robust and well-tested
code. You are not afraid to jump into legacy code and refactor it if
necessary. You prefer boring technology over the shiny new, and your
implementation typically simplest way that works. At the current stage of the
company you need to be self-motivated and find the work by yourself. Ideally
you are also comfortable with Ruby.

We give you great flexibility when, how much and where you work. Timezones
however should be European or Asian, at least in the beginning. You should
commit to at least 3 days per week. Unfortunately we cannot afford silicon
valley rates.

Contact: seb@cloudxls.com (my personal email)

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW
H-1B’s, but we can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and
O-1’s.

------
vt57
Are you someone with a passion for programming and a love for learning? We
want you to join us.

Title: Ruby on Rails Developer Reports to: Chief Technology Officer (CTO)
Department: IT Location: Telecommute / Work from Home

Reply to: jobs@cyanna.com(Please include GitHub username)

At Cyanna, we believe education should be accessible to everyone, and that if
you’ve got knowledge to share, nothing should stand in your way. So we work
with educational institutions to help them launch, run, and market their
schools — and make sure they’re compliant with government regulations along
the way.

One of the things we offer is customized software solutions that make it easy
for institutions to track and teach students, and for regulatory agencies to
track institutions. Right now, we’re looking for a full time Ruby on Rails
Developer to help build our next generation e-learning platform.

Join our team from wherever you are Everyone here works remotely, although we
meet and collaborate online all the time. We also meet up in person
occasionally throughout the year. You’ll be able to find the perfect balance
of working independently and being part of a supportive team that’s got your
back.

These are the skills we expect you to have: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, HTML, CSS
(SASS),jQuery (Backbone.js or Ember.js a plus),SQL (PostgreSQL a plus), Git,
API development, Browser compatibility issues, Deployment methodologies (e.g.
Capistrano),Database/query optimization

------
anish33
Station X - Front-end engineer - San Francisco - Onsite - Full-time - Big Data
DNA Analytics Startup

Station X is a developing a state-of-the-art web platform to revolutionize our
understanding of human health & disease. Our product, GenePool, is empowering
scientists and medical professionals to make significant advances in medical
research and healthcare with the promise to do so much more. We need you to
help us achieve GenePool’s potential!

Our office is in downtown SF in a newly renovated space just a few blocks from
Caltrain and the ballpark. We are looking for a talented front-end engineer
who likes to apply cutting edge technologies, builds usable modern web
interfaces, writes quality code, enjoys working and collaborating with others,
and is excited about playing a pivotal role in building a front end to present
big and complex data to researchers and clinicians.

You are a front-end engineer with a fundamental undemanding of JavaScript and
have built applications from the ground up. Experience with design is a bonus.
You also have an interest in developing software in a front-end stack that
includes: Modular Javascript, jQuery, D3, Backbone, Gulp, SVG, CSS3/Less

You should have good product sense and be able to prototype and build features
to match customer needs. Please be able to present examples of
projects/websites that you have worked on.

Send an email to jobs@stationxinc.com if you're interested.

------
kreide
Medallia - Palo Alto, CA -
[http://engineering.medallia.com](http://engineering.medallia.com)

Medallia is hiring engineers to build our next-generation analytics platform.
World-class companies (Airbnb, Mercedes, Nordstrom to mention a few) use
Medallia to create awesome customer experiences.

We are a fast-growing (70% per year), Sequoia-backed company that recently
became a tech unicorn; our mission is no less than to transform the way the
world's companies view and interact with their customers. We allow hundreds of
thousands of employees to access, analyze and take action on large amounts of
customer data in real time. We are still a small engineering team, only about
50 or so of us, thus everyone counts.

We are building the new platform based on the latest technologies and best
practices: pure REST APIs, based on Swagger 2.0, on top of a state-of-the-art
microservice architecture built by our awesome Systems Foundation team. Code
is hosted on Github and we open source the components that are of general
interest. We host hundreds of millions of records for our customers and run
analytics in fractions of a second with no pre-computation thanks to our own
in-memory analytics engine.

Please send me a note at kristian@medallia.com if any of the above sounds
interesting to you.

Kristian Eide Software Architect

------
djklanac
Trustfuel (trustfuel.com) | Sales Development Rep | Atlanta | Onsite | Full
Time | US Citizen

Link:
[https://trustfuel.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hdi1](https://trustfuel.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hdi1)

Trustfuel is looking for our first outbound sales development rep to trail
blaze a path to defining and leading a brand new industry.

What we do at Trustfuel We're transforming the sales and marketing process
followed by millions of businesses around the world. What's wrong with the
current one, you say? It ignores the active impact that your customers and
your competitor's customers have on your marketing messaging and ability to
sell.

Trustfuel inroduces the voice of your happiest customers into every phase of
the sales and marketing lifecycle in order to build trust with buyers. It's
social proof. And every one of us looks for it before we buy products and
services. Until technology instantly connected us all, nothing was forcing
businesses to cater to this critical aspect of our buying behavior. But the
businesses who introduce customer advocacy into their process will outperform
their nearest competitors 2X.

Join us and help us show the enterprises of the world what they're missing.

Link:
[https://trustfuel.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hdi1](https://trustfuel.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hdi1)

------
rchiba
Tint ([http://www.tintup.com](http://www.tintup.com)) San Francisco (SOMA), CA

We’re looking for Experienced / Senior Software Engineers (H1B Okay).

The salary range will be $126K - $175K. We offer equity packages, full
medical/dental, 401k, and free lunch, among other benefits.

Over 45,000 customers use TINT to power their social media displays and help
us generate $380k MRR. We are proudly profitable, not dependent on investor
funding, and have been consistently growing our top line.

An engineer who would mesh well with our team is entrepreneurial, embraces
change, and isn’t afraid to work on projects that would normally be considered
out of the scope of engineering. We value an engineer that cannot only code
well, but also has a vested interest in making cross team contributions. We
pair everyday, and every Friday we work on hack projects that we think will
push the business forward. Our current stack is Backbone, Rails, MySQL, and
AWS.

Some upcoming projects include building a content scheduling system that will
be the market leader for outdoor digital displays, creating new themes and
visualizations for dynamic content, and scaling out an API to reach thousands
of large brands and their millions of customers.

To learn more: [https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-
source=HN](https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-source=HN)

------
Mikha
DoubleDutch - Software Engineer - San Francisco, CA - Onsite - Full Time -
Citizen (Visa Transfers Available) Link:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oGNYXfw8&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oGNYXfw8&s=Hacker_News)

DoubleDutch is the global leader in event marketing automation software. We
bring events and conferences from good to great with data-driven mobile
technology. DoubleDutch needs you to be our Senior Software Developer to add
to our accelerating sales growth. DoubleDutch has a highly collaborative
internal team that builds deep relationships with customers. You are
passionate about mobile apps, possess exceptional attention to detail, are an
expert communicator, and above all, have energy to burn. Startup experience is
strongly preferred.

DoubleDutch is looking for creative, humble, and fun engineers that will be
building out our core platform of products and will drive our future business.
This position will allow you to execute on the company's vision, while
creating great products in the best work environment of your career. Along
with your peers, you'll work on difficult problems; design, develop, and
deliver complex, sophisticated distributed systems of loosely coupled
autonomous services and web applications; mentor other engineers; and assist
with architectural decisions.

Up for the challenge? Apply today!
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oGNYXfw8&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oGNYXfw8&s=Hacker_News)

~~~
pewing
Your links redirect me to your German site, just FYI

~~~
Mikha
Sorry about that! Here is the new link to apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/22d27ca9-e00f-4035-a63e-9b...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/22d27ca9-e00f-4035-a63e-9b9cb9e4663b)

------
firas_
APC | [http://al-amiri.com](http://al-amiri.com) | Kuwait | Full Time | VISA

We are a small but ambitious startup in Kuwait City, and we are looking to add
a talented full-stack web developer to our team. You will work across the
stack and use the latest technologies to meet the needs of our growing number
of clients.

Requirements:

    
    
      - BS in Computer Science, or an equivalent combination of education and experience.
      - 2 years work experience, preferably with both front and back-end development.
      - Proficiency in PHP, JavaScript, jQuery, CSS, and HTML.
      - Familiarity with at least one SQL database.
      - Understanding of object-oriented programming and design patterns.
      - Experience developing secure web applications and web services.
      - Excellent verbal and written communication skills in English.
      - Excellent time management skills and ability to manage multiple priorities.
      - Desire to work in a collaborative, team-oriented environment.
      - Ability to communicate technical concepts to clients.
    

Experience with any of the following is a plus:

    
    
      - A modern PHP framework such as Symfony or Laravel.
      - Joomla, WordPress or a similar CMS.
      - Mobile development for iOS or Android.
    

To apply, send an email to info@al-amiri.com with your resume and links to any
cool things you've worked on.

------
Theranos
Theranos - Palo Alto

Theranos is looking to completely redefine healthcare by solving speed and
accuracy issues of current lab testing by combining SW engineering and life
sciences using 1/1000 less blood than what is typically drawn today; our
process have results in Doctors’ hands in as little as 2 hours allowing them
to provide significantly more accurate treatments in a timely manner.

[https://www.theranos.com/news/posts/theranos-hosts-vice-
pres...](https://www.theranos.com/news/posts/theranos-hosts-vice-president-
biden-for-summit-on-a-new-era-of-preventive-health-care)

[http://www.makers.com/elizabeth-holmes](http://www.makers.com/elizabeth-
holmes)

An advanced stage startup, Theranos primary stack is .Net - We are looking for
engineers who want to make a positive impact in healthcare. Also looking for
Front End and Senior iOS developers.

VISA & Relo assistance (for those already in the US) - Sorry No remote – No
International candidates.

What’s it like working @ Theranos?
[http://vimeo.com/107759726](http://vimeo.com/107759726)

For more about each position: [http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-
development](http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-development)

email michaelw at theranos dot com

~~~
lucasarruda
You should include ONSITE instead of 'sorry, no REMOTE', because people rely
in keywords to search.

------
noinput
Giving Assistant -- San Francisco -- Onsite Fulltime -- Front End Developer

[https://givingassistant.org](https://givingassistant.org) clearly by our
homepage you can tell we need help.

About Giving Assistant: =========== We're mission driven and believe if we
make it simple to save cash when shopping and easy to give some of that
savings to charity, then millions more will give back. Giving Assistant is an
online cash back platform that provides an easy way for you to give back -
whether to loved ones or humanitarian causes.

The Position: =========== Be responsive for all user-facing interactions by
owning a world-class website presence with your own personal touch. We're open
to new JS and frameworks and recommended technologies & services. A face-lift
is already in the works and we want to make it, amongst the rest of our
product (and future products) really shine. React/Angular/Ember/etc, we're
open to leveling up.

The Fit: =========== We're a team of 6 and we all love building this product.
It's a great feeling knowing we're creating a for profit company while raising
so much money for families and great causes. Everyone who is part of this team
believes in more than just work. We're creating the change we want to see in
the world. Will you join us? email: jim@givingassistant.org

------
codelitt
Codelitt Incubator | Miami or Remote | Full Stack Engineer, Solutions
Architect/Business Analyst

Codelitt Incubator consists of a corporate skunkworks program and a product
incubator. Our two focuses are strategically aligned to benefit each other and
solve two problems: We help entrepreneurs build great products while making a
living and corporations innovate like startups.

Join Codelitt, work on exciting new products, build contacts, get great salary
and benefits, and build your own startup along the way. You'll get access to a
team that complements your skills, investors, advisors, and resources that you
need.

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1voR7_N_91U5uewpeC2QiIBAV...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1voR7_N_91U5uewpeC2QiIBAVFLjpOnfuSPZcT9vzDx4/pub)

Solutions Architect/Business Analyst: Maybe you have business experience, have
started to code a bit, and very interested in technology? Maybe you're an
engineer looking to work a bit more on the business side? That's what we're
looking for. Someone who understand both worlds and is able to COMMUNICATE new
technology and startup principles to more traditional businesses. I haven't
had time to type up the requirements, but I figure this is a good time as any
to post.

We are a small team of 10 people and growing very fast.

Questions/CV's/Github profiles/hate mail: cody@codelitt.com and
vincent@codelitt.com

------
urbanfootprint
UrbanFootprint / Calthorpe Analytics | Berkeley, CA | Onsite / Remote |
Front/Back-end Software Engineers

Help us build SimCity for real! We’re hiring software engineers to help us
build the world’s most sophisticated urban planning and data analysis
platform. We are an established, successful business creating and scaling a
cutting-edge, browser-based geospatial web application that serves a broad
range of public and private-sector users.

We have an aggressive product development plan, the funding to get it done,
and a strong current and potential user base. We are looking to build out our
software team with senior and junior developers who combine coding chops with
creativity and passion. We offer competitive compensation, a fantastic
location in Berkeley, CA, stock options, and a chance to be part of something
in its early stages.

Our stack is rapidly evolving but you'll be sure to run into at least: *
Python/Django * PostGIS * Leaflet * Maps, maps, maps and the data behind them

What we do: [http://calthorpeanalytics.com/](http://calthorpeanalytics.com/)
Open positions:
[http://calthorpeanalytics.com/hiring.html](http://calthorpeanalytics.com/hiring.html)

Interested? Send a cover letter, resume, and link to your Github profile to
softwarejob@calthorpe.com.

------
Darinspired
Spire Global ([http://www.spire.com)|](http://www.spire.com\)|) Locations:
Glasgow; San Francisco; Singapore | VISA OK | Onsite only | Must be open to
travel

Spacecraft Hardware Engineer | Spacecraft Software Engineer | Logistics
Coordinator

[http://www.spire.com/careers](http://www.spire.com/careers)

Satellites, Space, Linux, C, Python, embedded systems, RTOS, microcontrollers,
electronics and hardware, distributed systems and networking, EE, PCBs, etc.

Spire is a global nano-satellite powered data platform. We build and launch
small remote-sensing "cubesats" to capture valuable data from the earth which
we then offer to companies (AIS tracking and Maritime domain awareness,
weather/climate, etc.).

On June 30th we announced our $40M series B led by Promus Ventures with
participation from Bessemer Venture Partners (Skybox). This additional capital
will help fuel our growth as we expand and advance the capabilities of our
technology, and work to launch our first constellation of 20 cubesats by late
2015.

We are a fast moving, energetic start-up applying agile development principles
to a traditionally sluggish and overly-burdened industry (and having fun doing
it). You will never be bored at Spire!

Please email Darin@spire.com if you are interested in learning more. Previous
work in satellites not required.

------
jmcminis
Narvar | San Bruno, CA | On Site | Full Time | Visa

We are helping e-commerce retailers provide an excellent post purchase
experience for their consumers. Our current product consists of 3 parts:
tracking, returns, and analytics. Our tracking product is a retailer branded
experience that allows their customers to track their packages and shipments.
Returns provides an easy to use returns product for customers to exchange or
return products. Analytics provides insights into the post purchase experience
such as shipping performance, customer satisfaction, and marketing asset
performance.

We have significant traction in the market and recently announced our series A
(google us!). We are looking to accelerate our current feature development as
well as build entirely new products.

We are looking to grow across our organization including

    
    
        - Front-end engineer 
    
        - Back-end engineer
    
        - QA and test engineer
    
        - DevOps
    
        - Technical account management
    
        - Most other business functions (sales, product, finance, ...)
    

Our engineering team consists of about 15 people including 2 QA, 2 data
scientists, 5 front end and 5 back end engineers. Our back end stack is Java
and AWS with some go, and python. Our front end is javascript using some
bootstrap, freemarker, jquery, and less.js.

You can find the detailed job postings here:
[https://angel.co/narvar/jobs](https://angel.co/narvar/jobs)

Apply online, or send your CV to jeremy at narvar

------
Renat
[http://500px.com](http://500px.com), Toronto Downtown, Fulltime

We value small teams, engineering-friendly culture, beautiful design and
getting things done. Our technology stack includes: RoR, Go,
Backbone/Marionette, Elastic Search, Chef, AWS, Hadoop, Python for Machine
Learning. Check out [https://github.com/500px](https://github.com/500px),
[http://developers.500px.com/](http://developers.500px.com/).

We are looking for:

    
    
      - Senior/Intermediate Web Developers to help us solve 
        scalability challenges, build beautiful UI/UX, improve
        search and rating algorithms, implement machine learning 
        and vision solutions.
      - Senior DevOps Engineers to help us grow our infrastructure, 
        build new tools and automation, provide expert advice on 
        building robust systems at large scale, and work with cutting 
        edge technologies like Docker and Kafka.
      - Senior/Intermediate Mobile Developers to help us build 
        500px iOS and Android mobile products for capturing, 
        editing, licensing and engaging with beautiful 
        photography.
    

What we offer:

    
    
      - hard technical challenges
      - competitive salaries
      - flexible work hours
      - unlimited vacation
      - free lunches
      - medical insurance
      - computer/laptop of your choice
    

Apply here: [http://500px.com/jobs](http://500px.com/jobs)

~~~
pma
Hey, I notice that you have been technically posting the same positions since
March,this year.Are you guys doing something wrong or what that folks dont
wanna work there? How about offer some of these positions remotely?

------
tbarbugli
Stream | Amsterdam ONSITE |
[https://getstream.io/careers](https://getstream.io/careers) | DevOps Engineer

Stream (getstream.io, Techstars NYC'15) is building a new kind of data store.
A data store for building, scaling and personalizing feeds. Our users access
Stream via a blazing fast, highly available and simple to use API service.

We run on a very complex tech stack, highly optimized for performance and
availability. Stream uses machine learning and big data to help our customers
improve how information is discovered online.

Stream is a well funded startup with offices in Amsterdam and Boulder. We are
looking for an experienced DevOps engineer to join our team.

Requirements:

    
    
      * AWS experience, including but not limited to EC2, Cloudformation, S3, auto scale, ELB    
      * Experience with (modern Linux) Kernel and network based tuning for performance and stability    
      * Systems knowledge within the Linux ecosystem    
      * Experience with Nginx webserver    
      * Experience with Puppet or configuration management tools      
    

Bonus points:

    
    
      * Experience with Cassandra, Redis, ElasticSearch    
      * Apache Spark / Hadoop
      * Familiarity with Django    
    

Benefits:

    
    
      * Competitive salary package
      * Choose your own dev setup
      * We support and encourage open source
      * You will get to visit our office in Colorado
    

Reach out at tommaso@getstream.io if you're interested

------
a_w_king
Snapdocs, Inc. - San Francisco, CA - Software Engineers (rails) - Full Time,
Onsite and Remote-leading-to-onsite

We're a small team tackling the absolutely massive mortgage market. We're
bringing modern, elegant software to a field that still relies on fax machines
and manilla envelopes. We are bringing security, efficiency and joy to a
paper-based pillar of the US economy.

The type of problems we're tackling involve workflow, product design, and
data. Rapid feature iteration? Oh, yeah! We do SaaS for non-technical users.
Everyday, our clients call and email to say that we're making them happy, and
that feels great. However, in this industry, most people are unaware of what
modern software is capable of. That means we must do research, gather data and
talk to customers to inform each of our choices.

Snapdocs's culture is one that trusts its team members to make smart
decisions. This means we value both independent work as well as seeking
collaboration. We're becoming ubiquitous in one segment of the market and
we're looking to hire another core engineer to help us expand further.

More details: pivotal, git, rails 3&4, Postgres, slack, opsworks, AWS, jquery,
balsamiq, coffee (as in... you know... code fuel)

Send an email to jobs@snapdocs.com telling us about yourself. Please include a
resume and a link to github if your profile is informative.

------
the_gigi
Aclima - [http://www.aclima.io](http://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Aclima designs and deploys environmental sensor networks that help people live
aware. Aclima’s sensor networks generate billions of data points to reveal
actionable insights about buildings, cities, and communities. In collaboration
with partners like Google and the EPA, Aclima applies these insights to
improve human and planetary health. Aclima’s mission is to use this new body
of knowledge to create a more resilient, healthy and thriving world. For more
information, visit www.aclima.io. We are looking for passionate engineers to
help build, scale, and improve our platform. We have no required list of
skills or years of experience. Instead, we’re looking for engineers who are
smart and get things done. Our engineering culture values rapid iteration,
continuous improvement, and as much automation as is sensible. We work in a
relaxed, purpose-driven atmosphere with flexible hours and competitive perks.

Positions open:

* Full-time Backend Engineer \- great coding skills \- solid understanding of distributed systems

Our stack includes: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible

==========

If you’re up for the challenge, apply directly:
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima](http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima)

------
bgriggs1
Knack | [http://knackhq.com/jobs](http://knackhq.com/jobs) | REMOTE | Front-
end developer/designers | 70-120k +equity

Knack ([http://knackhq.com](http://knackhq.com)) is a database PaaS that makes
it easy for anyone to build online database apps.

We're looking for a front-end lead to drive the the user experience and craft
a comprehensive platform for rendering elegantly usable web applications with
multiple themes on multiple devices.

About Knack: we're building a profitable long-term business with a product our
customers love. We have a unique culture that will be an awesome fit for the
right person:

* Impact: we’re expecting anyone that joins to come in and have a major impact. We’re small enough that every customer interaction, every marketing spend, every line of code has an over-sized impact.

* Equity: we don’t need hired-guns, we want team members. We want to share our long-term vision and success, and make sure you have equity in that journey.

* Autonomy: we don’t look for specific roles, we look for good fits. You’ll be able to contribute with your strengths and determine the projects you want to drive forward.

* Flexibility: supporting our chosen lifestyles is major part of our success equation. Join a remote team and create your own hours. Work how and where you want to.

------
aer5078
Vidyo, Inc. | Hackensack, NJ (NYC area) | ONSITE | Senior Mobile Developer
(iOS and Android) and Senior Software Engineer (Linux)

Senior Mobile Developer (iOS and Android):
([http://www.vidyo.com/company/careers/mobile/](http://www.vidyo.com/company/careers/mobile/))
Senior Software Engineer (Linux):
([http://www.vidyo.com/company/careers/linux/](http://www.vidyo.com/company/careers/linux/))

[http://www.vidyo.com/](http://www.vidyo.com/)

At Vidyo we are changing the way people communicate around the world! Our
technology enables customer engagement in Healthcare, Banking, Government, and
Retail - companies like Google, AirBnB, Mozilla, Etsy & Philips use our
solutions every day! Vidyo is consistently being recognized by industry
leaders and has been positioned by Gartner, Inc. in the “Leaders” quadrant of
the Magic Quadrant for Group Video Systems.

Our groundbreaking technology is what wakes us up each morning. Every day we
face challenging problems and work with our global team to solve them. Around
the globe, from Silicon Valley to the NYC area, to multiple offices in Europe
and APAC, Vidyo has one of the most innovative and energetic teams in tech. We
offer the heart and soul of an ingenious start-up with the stability and
comprehensive benefits of an industry changing leader.

Please submit your resume to careers@vidyo.com.

------
dougdonohoe
Rocket Fuel (rocketfuel.com) | Machine Learning, AI | Pittsburgh | ONSITE |
Full Time | Citizen (visa for well-qualified candidates)

Rocket Fuel is opening a new Center of Excellence in Pittsburgh, PA. We have
really challenging problems to tackle at petabyte scale. I'm the site leader
and ramping up recruiting. We haven't selected office space yet, but are
looking in the hot CMU - Bakery Square tech corridor. I personally just moved
from San Francisco to Pittsburgh and love it so far. It's a vibrant city, with
an up and coming tech scene and a great quality of life (not to mention lower
cost of living). This is a great opportunity to help build out our brand new
office.

We are looking for a variety of positions:

    
    
      - Software Engineer in AI and Machine Learning 
      - Senior developers (backend, full-stack) - experience in Scala a bonus
      - Senior Machine Learning Scientist - Lead ML/AI in Pittsburgh
    

Only the first one has a posting on our site
([http://rocketfuel.com/careers?jvi=ojXb1fwc](http://rocketfuel.com/careers?jvi=ojXb1fwc)),
but it has a good overview of the company and type of work we do.

Feel free to apply online for the first or reach out to me directly - ddonohoe
<at> rocketfuelinc [dot] com.

-Doug Donohoe Site Leader, Pittsburgh Center of Excellence

------
bosdev
Eager ([https://eager.io](https://eager.io)) | Cambridge, MA | Full Time |
Interns

Eager is looking for a Frontend Developer who is interested in building open
source tools which will run on thousands of websites.

The Eager App Store makes it possible for non-technical website owners to use
many of the open-source and SaaS projects we developers use every day. We're
looking for a passionate engineer to devote his or her focus to creating apps
(written in JS/CSS), curating apps from the open-source community and existing
SaaS businesses (Disqus, Google Analytics, etc.), improving the tooling and
resources for developing apps, and improving the Eager App Store itself.

This is an opportunity to spend your time writing interesting code which runs
in the browser. Most of what you build will be open source and will directly
contribute to empowering small business owners all around the world. We're
continually pushing the boundaries of what can be done in the browser, using
new tools like Mutation Observers, Service Workers and whatever else we can
harness to build amazing things.

This job is ideal for an engineer who is excited by the idea of starting and
finishing a new project every week, or even every day. There is an uncountable
number of apps left to be made; we need your help!

Reach out to us at company+js@eager.io.

------
agentinbox
Agent Inbox | [http://agentinbox.com](http://agentinbox.com) | Remote (US
Based)

Product Manager & UX/UI Designer

Agent Inbox is transforming the way real estate agents transact business and
communicate with one another. We have automated the messaging, scheduling,
routing, and other parts of the real estate transaction. We are a product-
driven company that is obsessed with the user experience and delighting our
customers. We are having tremendous success in our initial markets, have a
huge sales pipeline, and are aiming to grow fast.

Product Manager: We are looking for a world-class product manager that either
can do pretty much anything or can figure out how to get it done. You must
have an insane attention to detail, love learning/research, and be focused on
making decisions with the best available data.

UX/UI Designer: As our UI/UX Designer, you will be at the forefront of our
product team, moving ahead of the rest to determine what we need to work on.
You must have an insane attention to the smallest detail, obsess with
providing the highest quality user experience, and keep abreast of new and
emerging design trends.

You will be joining a top team and will be taking a serious leadership
position with us.

To apply, send an email to team at agentinbox.com with “Product Manager” or
“UX/UI Designer” in the subject.

~~~
RollAHardSix
Applied here last month and never heard anything back; not even a 'we have
received your resume' response.

------
hariananth
San Francisco, CA - Jobr - Senior Software Engineer or Data Scientist - 5-10
FTEs - [http://www.jobrapp.com](http://www.jobrapp.com)

Jobr is the leading mobile-first jobs application combining a Tinder-style
interface with a Pandora-like recommendation engine. We were founded just over
a year ago, and all key metrics are growing 50-100% MoM. We’ve raised $2M in
funding from a group of strategic investors and advisors including Lowercase
Capital, Workday, the Tinder founders, Redpoint Ventures, Lerer Ventures, and
Eniac Ventures. Our platform now has over 1M jobs across virtually every
industry and covers the entire US and Canada, and we’re planning to expand
further later this year.

We’re looking for a hungry, analytical Software Engineer to help us continue
to move quickly and scale engineering operations. You should be comfortable in
all parts of the stack, from writing CSS to querying databases to managing
instances.

* All major systems are written in Go, accessing data in MySQL with a Redis layer

* Redis MQ for message queueing

* Scala data processing on Spark

* Job search via Elastic on Found

* Mixpanel and Periscope for tracking (track everything)

* Table tennis - for stress relief and friendly competition

We treat employees like founders, compensate very competitively, have a really
cool office space, and just generally like each other.

Send over an introduction if you’re interested! intro@jobrapp.com

------
azilnik
Lab49 | New York, NY | Full-time, ONSITE |
[http://lab49.com](http://lab49.com)

I work as a User Experience (UX) Architect for Lab49. Lab49 is a strategy,
design and technology consulting firm that creates advanced solutions for the
world’s leading investment banks, asset managers and exchanges.

We combine market insight, user-centered design, and world class engineering
to deliver solutions that are fast, scalable, and richly interactive.

We're a small, close-knit design team, and we're looking for some top talent
for Architecture (interaction design) , Design (visual design), and
Integration (prototyping, UI) positions.

Check out the postings below, and if you have any questions please email me at
ari.zilnik [AT] lab49 [.] com. Please note I can only speak to design
positions.

[http://www.lab49.com/careers/openings/ux-
architect/](http://www.lab49.com/careers/openings/ux-architect/)

[http://www.lab49.com/careers/openings/ux-
designer/](http://www.lab49.com/careers/openings/ux-designer/)

[http://www.lab49.com/careers/openings/ux-
integrator/](http://www.lab49.com/careers/openings/ux-integrator/)

------
lionheart
Picmonic | Phoenix, AZ | Full Stack & iOS |
[http://www.picmonic.com/](http://www.picmonic.com/) | Full-Time/Onsite

At Picmonic we're working on building the worlds most unique next-generation
e-learning platform using Angular, Laravel and all the latest in web
technologies with a kick-ass team of developers in the heart of Tempe, AZ.

Our team of creative wizards use crazy cartoons and weird stories to teach the
future doctors and nurses of the world all the super-complicated stuff that
they need to know. And us developers are building the platform to bring these
Picmonics to the world.

Just recently funded by M2 ventures, we're re-inventing the entire concept of
higher education and we are looking for world-class developers to join us as
we grow the team.

If you need somebody to tell you what to do every minute of every day, don't
bother applying. But if you love a fun, fast-paced, collaborative development
environment where you get to make real decisions on product development and
ship code every day send us your resume and tell us something cool about
yourself.

Our job page is
[http://www.picmonic.com/company/careers/](http://www.picmonic.com/company/careers/)
Or email me at leon.klepfish [at] picmonic.com

------
KuhlMensch
Yieldfiy | [http://yieldify.com/](http://yieldify.com/) | Various onsite roles
London & Porto

Hi guys, I'm Ashley - a Frontend enginner at Yieldify. We are a marketing tech
company based in London. The last 9 months have been about scaling, including
building a huge data-pipeline, data sciencing, making security innovations and
building reporting tools. Now we are about to make the transition to build out
sophisticated new features, including open sourcing much of our innovations.

Its cool stuff. But we need some help!

Tech roles:

    
    
        Test engineers
    
        Data engineer
    
        Devops engineer
    
        Test Analysts
    
        QA engineer
    
        Snr Frontend engineers
    
        Snr Fullstack (Javascript) engineers
    
        Web designers
    
        Web developers
    

[http://yieldify.com/gb/about/#careers](http://yieldify.com/gb/about/#careers)

Company:

Since launching 2013 and we have grown to ~120 people (~20 engineers), been
funded to the tune of $US11.5 million from Google ventures & Softbank, and
opened in New York, Sydney, Berlin and Porto. Working here involves Design
sprints, collaborating, github, writing tests, and generally making the most
of every week.

Questions? ashley at yieldify com

Apply:

[http://yieldify.com/gb/about/#careers](http://yieldify.com/gb/about/#careers)

------
snewman
Scalyr - Java Backend Engineer - San Francisco Mid-Peninsula (on-site) -
$140-180k, 0.7-1.5% equity

 _We know you have a choice of employers, and we thank you for flying Scalyr._

We're looking for our fifth engineer, and it's a rare opportunity - the
equity, influence, and fun of an early-stage company, with stability, great
pay, and a low-stress, engineering-driven culture. We have great backers,
strong traction, and an 11-digit target market.

At one level, we're a server operations tool: log analysis, system metrics,
dashboards and alerting. Underneath, we're building a super-high-speed
distributed columnar database that enables interactive (subsecond) exploration
of terabyte datasets; fronted by a lean, mean web UI.

Users love our product, because it's fast, powerful, and straightforward. We
love building our product, because we get to tackle fun challenges and we have
customers who appreciate it. I've built half a dozen startups, including
Writely (aka Google Docs), and I can honestly say this is my favorite so far.

If you're interested in working on large-scale data filtering and aggregation,
distributed systems, and extreme performance - drop me a line at
steve@scalyr.com! Or stop by
[https://www.scalyr.com/careers](https://www.scalyr.com/careers) for more
info.

------
bgaid
MacStadium - Atlanta, GA - Onsite

Network Engineer / Systems Engineer - Linux/ OSX/Windows/VMware/Cisco

You will be working with the operations team at MacStadium.​com to deploy
server and network hardware in a data-center environment.​ You will also
support customers as a Tier 2 engineer with more advanced support incidents.​

JOB RESPONSIBILITIES:

Configure and deploy network infrastructure as required.​ Configure and stage
code Rack & Stack Test & Deploy

Configure and deploy server infrastructure as required.​ Apple Mac, HP Blades,
and SAN.​

    
    
       - Install RAM, SSD's, HDD's
       - Mass-deploy servers via imaging processes
    

Respond to Tier 2 customer support issues via ticket, chat, telephone for
issues which typically encompass:

    
    
       - Network configuration issues (TCP/​IP)
       - Network infrastructure issues (cabling, switch ports, etc)
       - Adjusting firewall configurations
       - Bad hardware (bad optics, server components, etc)
    

Own and Escalate issues as required.​

Application: [http://jobview.local-jobs.monster.com//Network-Engineer-
Syst...](http://jobview.local-jobs.monster.com//Network-Engineer-Systems-
Engineer-Linux-OSX-Windows-VMware-Cisco-Job-Atlanta-GA-
US-154084936.aspx?ch=ajcjobs&mescoid=1500128001001&jobPosition=1#.Vb94xkF0keE.twitter)

------
Flammy
Ivy Softworks | Seattle, WA & San Fransisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA

Hey all,

Ivy Softworks is looking for talented, motivated team members in Seattle, WA
and San Francisco, CA (SF SoMa). We're a startup that builds startups and are
providing an alternative to early stage venture capital though the creation of
an Innovation Studio. We are looking for entrepreneurs seeking new adventures.
Check out our website for open opportunities:
[http://www.ivysoftworks.com/careers/](http://www.ivysoftworks.com/careers/)

Current open positions:

    
    
        Platform Development Engineer
        Software Development Engineer – OS Internals
        Distributed Systems Engineer – Cloud Infrastructure
        Infrastructure Operations Engineer
        Distributed Graph Engineer
        Software Development Engineer – OSX
        Data Scientist
        Software Development Engineer – Test
        Public Relations Manager
        Marketing Manager
        Program Manager
    

If you are experienced and looking for a specialty not listed, we're always on
the lookout for those who our model resonates with strongly, so shoot us an
email or reply here. Some of the languages we’re looking for: C, C++, Ruby,
Python, Javascript, and more. We’re developing on Windows, Mac, and Linux.
Positions are ONSITE.

------
blutack
SkyCircuits Ltd | [http://www.skycircuits.com/](http://www.skycircuits.com/) |
Salisbury, UK [ONSITE]

We specialise in manned and unmanned aircraft operations and technology. Our
business is rapidly expanding in one of the most exciting and technically
challenging areas of aerospace: that of unmanned aviation. As well as our core
business iterating on (probably?) Europe's best selling commercial UAV
autopilot, we also take on a wide variety of interesting r&d projects. The
vast majority of our business involves civil drones and we do not sell
autopilots into the military market.

We're based in beautiful Wiltshire countryside, near Stonehenge. We have our
own drone testing site & encourage/teach all our employees to fly. Things here
can be fast-paced but always interesting and everyone's opinions are valued.

We're looking to fill the following roles: - GUI Developer (C#, F#, some
Python would be a plus) - Embedded Systems Programmer (C, Python)

For more information please see
[http://www.callenlenz.com/careers](http://www.callenlenz.com/careers)
(Callen-Lenz is the ops side of the company).

If you have any general questions about the company or roles, feel free to
email g.roberts at the skycircuits domain.

------
qntmfred
Kaplan Test Prep | New York | Onsite - Tech Lead Kaplan Test Prep is a market
leader in test preparation, we serve college students and young professionals
studying for the MCAT (medical school), GMAT (business school), LSAT (law
school), GRE (Master's and PhD programs), and SAT exams. Our organization is
entrepreneurial, growth-oriented, and energetic. Our team genuinely enjoys
what they do and take pride in it. If you want a challenging, exciting, and
creative engineering role -- while working with talented and passionate people
-- consider applying for one of our roles.

I am looking to hire a Tech Lead for my engineering team. We are building a
microservices based architecture to support our next generation courseware
platform. Our core technologies include .NET, C#, nodejs, angularjs, SQL
Server, Redis, MongoDB. I'm looking for a strong technical partner to work
with me and my other Tech Leads to continue growing a strong engineering and
product culture while developing a world class software platform for our
students. The role is onsite in our Manhattan office.

[http://www.kaplan.com/careers-at-kaplan/our-
culture/](http://www.kaplan.com/careers-at-kaplan/our-culture/) or find me on
twitter @kenwarner

------
mrkurt
We (Compose, YC s11, now part of IBM) are hiring for a bunch of positions.
Notably —

* Platform engineers ([https://www.compose.io/jobs/#platform-engineer](https://www.compose.io/jobs/#platform-engineer)): if you like working on distributed systems, containers, and tremendous database problems in the real world, this is for you.

* Designer who speaks HTML/CSS and possibly javascript ([https://www.compose.io/jobs#designer](https://www.compose.io/jobs#designer)): work on a wide variety of projects, from stunning print materials to cutting edge web applications. If can draw on a strong foundation in color theory, layout, and typography you'd probably like this role.

* Support Engineer ([https://www.compose.io/jobs#support-engineer](https://www.compose.io/jobs#support-engineer)): we have thousands of paying customers, almost all developers. If you like helping people solve problems and want to learn more about different databases along the way, this is for you. This is a good role for a developer with great written communication skills.

We are remote friendly, but can currently only hire in the US, Canada, UK,
Australia, Germany, and Israel.

------
tbarbugli
Stream | Amsterdam ONSITE |
[https://getstream.io/careers](https://getstream.io/careers) | Senior Python
developer

Stream ([https://getstream.io](https://getstream.io)) is a data store for
building, scaling and personalizing feeds. We’re a small team, so everyone has
a huge impact. With just a handful of people, we’re already processing
millions of API calls every month.

We are looking for a talented Python developer to join our development team in
Amsterdam. You will be responsible of feature development for our API service,
and you will work on our storage layer and our analytics platform. If building
highly scalable performance software is your passion please drop a line!

Requirements:

    
    
      * 3+ years of experience with Python and Django    
      * Celery or other background task library    
      * Experience with database designing    
      * Experience with Redis/Memcached    
      * Dedication to test driven development      
      * Experience with AWS
    

Bonus points:

    
    
      * Cassandra    
      * RabbitMQ    
      * Elastic Search
    

Benefits:

    
    
      * Competitive salary package
      * Choose your own dev setup
      * We support and encourage open source
    

Reach out at tommaso@getstream.io if you're interested

------
subleq
Software Engineers (to work in Python and Django)

Fusionbox - Denver, Colorado

Job Description

At Fusionbox, the engineers work on tasks that span from server provisioning
and system administration to server-side development to JavaScript fronted
interface developing. We use git, Puppet, nginx, Postgres, memcached, Django,
and React--but we are always open to trying out new things. In addition to
working on client projects, we have our own portfolio of open source projects
that the engineers maintain.

ABOUT YOU

You are passionate about open source and like to try new technologies. You do
not necessarily come from a traditional computer science background, but you
have achieved mastery and you are particularly well suited to engineering. You
are a self-starter and learn easily. You would like to get paid to write open
source software. About Fusionbox

Fusionbox offers custom software development solutions to a wide range of
clients using new technologies. Fusionbox is a place for talented people who
are serious about the craft of programming. We are committed to the open
source community and Pythonic sensibility.

Get more information at [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/34375/software-
enginee...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/34375/software-engineers-to-
work-in-python-django-fusionbox)

~~~
tallerholler
hello, do you have email I can pm you?

------
akoike
Machine Zone (Y Combinator '08) -- Palo Alto & SF, CA --
www.machinezone.com/careers

Machine Zone is one of the most successful mobile companies globally. Our
flagship app, Game of War: Fire Age, is the #1 Top Grossing App in over 90
countries and a current Top 3 Grossing App worldwide.

We are driven by technology and have an incredible vision for the future that
involves real-time systems, global connectivity, and massive scalability--so
we could definitely use your help as we continue to build our company,
platform, and products! Currently hiring:

    
    
       -Operations Engineers (DevOps, Site Reliability)
    
       -Data Platform Engineers (real-time big data @ massive scale)
    
       -Software Engineers (full stack, experience with highly concurrent systems)
    
       -Platform Engineers (distributed systems, performance, Erlang)
    
       -MySQL DBAs (large scale environments w/many services)
    
       -Project Managers & Tech Writers
    
       -Data Scientists, Data Engineers, and Product Analysts (SQL, Python, R, predictive modeling)
    

Read about us: [http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-game-of-
war/](http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-game-of-war/)

Apply online or reach out to me directly at andrew(at)machinezone(dot)com

------
spraec
[https://relayr.io](https://relayr.io) | Berlin, Germany | EU VISA - ONSITE

You will build Dashboards/Interfaces/Adapters that will connect to these
devices to an end-user. You will build tools that will enable other developers
to use our system. At relayr we love to push JavaScript to its limits. This
means you will have the opportunity to create Single Page Applications,
WebApps, Cordova Mobile Applications, Node-Webkit Desktop Applications, Ecma6
JavaScript code and more.

The Mission:

\- Design and build Frontend Dashboards & Solutions for end users \- Prototype
and solve solutions fast \- Work on server technologies such as NodeJS \- Work
closely with our UX and design team \- Collaborate with server and hardware
teams to give feedback on internal systems and define new features

Your Skills:

\- Minimum 3-5 years experience in web engineering. \- Strong proficiency in
HTML5/CSS/JavaScript \- Experience with AngularJS, Backbone, LESS, SASS, Grunt
\- Some experience in NodeJS, MongoDB and SQL \- Experience in ECMA6
JavaScript and DevOps is a plus \- Interested in prototyping hardware like the
RaspberryPi and Arduino \- Able to work in a structured, test oriented manner.
Good level of English

If you're interested send us an email at jobs@relayr.io

------
dat888
Sr Software Engineer, Cloud Services - Saratoga, CA

ROKU is the #1 streaming software platform and for delivering video, movies,
music to your TV. We have +250,000 movies, episodes, FREE TV channels and best
collection of entertainment for streaming thru Netflix, Amazon Video, Hulu,
Sling, HBO, SHO, ESPN +more.

Although we're known for our bestselling streaming players and TVs, a large
service infrastructure supports our products. An important function of this
service is to push software thru to our millions of devices. We are building a
new component-based software configuration architecture in the cloud that will
give us more flexibility and make A/B testing, app deployment, beta testing,
and supporting different TV models easier. As an early member of the team, you
will architect and build a new infrastructure from the ground up.

QUALIFICATIONS ▪ Architect, hands-on coding and optimizing high performance,
scalable backend services ▪ Excellent programming skills in Java or similar
programming language ▪ Hands-on experience with Web Services, AWS, EC2, cloud
deployment, and monitoring ▪ Database design NoSQL, SQL, Cassandra ▪
Demonstrated ability to be proactive, self-driven, and make practical trade-
offs ▪ Bachelor’s degree in CS, CE or equivalent experience

INTERESTED? dat@roku.com

------
peter-nylas
Nylas | San Francisco, CA ONSITE (Open To Relocation) | Frontend (JS), Backend
(Systems+Ops)

Hi! We're Nylas and we're looking for help building the next generation email
platform. We're building a missing piece of Internet infrastructure and are
looking for frontend application engineers, designers, backend systems
engineers and infrastructure/operations engineers to join us.

Companies are building their core businesses around our email API right now.
We have to be reliable, up all the time, and fast. We have more data for a
single user than in most startups' entire database. We're scaling heavily and
if you have experience with automated deployments, debugging running systems,
release engineering, and on-call schedules, but are still comfortable writing
code, this job might be for you. :)

Many people spend their entire days buried in mail clients which haven't
significantly changed in years. Yet have you ever met anyone who really loves
their email experience? We want to change that. We're building a frontend
framework to power the next generation of mail apps. Sound exciting to you?

== We're particularly looking for folks who == * Take personal pride in their
work and value autonomy and ownership * Want the chance to step up and lead a
team * Put the work before ego. We've got each others' backs, and we want you
to be with us on that

== A bit more about us == * Our backend is built on Python, Flask, gevent,
nginx, MySQL, AWS, and Debian. We've been careful to keep our architecture
componentized * Our frontend projects use Coffeescript, React, Flux, SQL for
offline caching, Electron (Atom Shell), and no jQuery * Tons of our code is
open source. Check it out:
[https://github.com/nylas](https://github.com/nylas) * We're a team of 15 (12
engineers) * We have a paid vacation policy & value personal responsibility
and ownership. Benefits include full health, dental, vision, commuter, & lunch
at the office every day. Some remote work / work-from-home is OK too

Apply at [https://nylas.com/jobs](https://nylas.com/jobs) or ping me directly
(spang at nylas dot com). I'm Christine, one of our co-founders. We're a
diverse team, and encourage applications from all backgrounds

------
tectonic
Senior Ruby Engineers and Senior DevOps Engineers, San Francisco

ONSITE, VISA

[https://www.mavenlink.com/careers](https://www.mavenlink.com/careers)

Mavenlink empowers businesses to understand their productivity while providing
the advanced project management, resource planning, collaboration, and
financial tools necessary for improved profitability -- all in one place. By
combining these tools, we’re replacing cumbersome and expensive business
processes that are currently handled by a hodge-podge of spreadsheets, aging
competitors, and repetitive human tasks.

Our large Rails and JS codebase is pleasant and habitable due to our focus on
well-tested code and continuous refactoring and improvements. Every Mavenlink
engineer majors in code and minors in product; we all love working through
data designs as well as complex user interactions. Whether its through pair-
programming, flexible roles, or our obsession for quality, well-tested code,
our engineers (from grasshopper to black belt) are always learning.

Did we mention that Mavenlink is an awesome place to work? You’ll have the
opportunity to work in a fast-paced, energetic environment with a smart team
that loves what they do. A fully stocked kitchen, ping pong table, and
hackathons are just a few of the perks.

------
daveriess
Wunder Capital [https://www.wundercapital.com](https://www.wundercapital.com)
@ Boulder CO Director of Growth [ONSITE]

Wunder was founded with one simple vision: to address the greatest crisis of
our generation by accelerating the proliferation of renewable energy. Members
of our team have raised hundreds of millions of dollars in private equity,
developed energy infrastructure solutions for the Department of Energy, and
built products used and loved by millions of people at tech companies like
Facebook. Now we’re saving the world.

We have an amazing opportunity for an experienced, analytical, creative, and
perhaps even technical marketing professional to join our fast-growing start-
up. Like the rest of us, this person will wear many hats; you will work
closely with our founders, partners, customers, and investors. Your role -
broadly speaking - will be to solve problems and push renewable energy
forward. Specifically, you will be charged with developing a strong investor
base to finance the renewable energy infrastructure of the future by recasting
solar in a new light and telling the Wunder story to the world.

If you get excited about bringing an entirely new asset class to market,
closing million-dollar deals every week, building an organization aimed at
saving the world, and ensuring that all of the details needed to make all of
that happen are covered, this is the role for you.

More info here:
[http://assets.wundercapital.com/openings/director_of_growth....](http://assets.wundercapital.com/openings/director_of_growth.pdf)

------
dcraw
Alation ([http://alation.com](http://alation.com)), Redwood City, CA

Looking for UI and Data Software Engineers, DevOps, Customer Success Lead,
Product Designer, Demand Marketing, Content Marketing, and Sales Development
Representatives. VISAs welcome, though we can't relocate international
candidates right now.

Alation is democratizing access to data by tackling one of the most universal
challenges in analysis – the challenge of context. We analyze petabyte-scale
data warehouses at companies ranging from eCommerce to online radio to improve
the way data is accessed. Alation has brought together an incredible team of
engineers, designers, and executives from Google, Apple, Oracle, IBM, one-man
startups and top schools. Just announced: a $9m Series A, and our customers
include eBay, Square, and Hipmunk.

We've got a great product in a huge market with the right people for the job,
and we have a hell of a lot of fun. Come join us!

[http://dataconomy.com/alation-unveil-their-google-for-
data-f...](http://dataconomy.com/alation-unveil-their-google-for-data-from-
stealth-mode/)

[https://alation.com/careers/](https://alation.com/careers/)

------
dfine
Placemeter – New York, NY or Paris, France – Computer Vision Engineers FULL
TIME

APPLY HERE: [http://grnh.se/1yvxfb](http://grnh.se/1yvxfb)

We are looking for computer vision engineers from entry level to experienced
level, to extend, develop, and maintain our algorithm stack.

    
    
      + You will design the next generation of computer vision algorithms
      + You will optimize and deeply understand these algorithms and scale them
      + You will design and maintain the quality assessment tools required to make sure
      our algorithms perform well
    

We use computer vision at a massive scale, on a large number of rich and
ubiquitous video feeds, to understand what is going in in the physical world
in real time. We measure how busy places are, what people do, how fast cars
go, and much more. We offer that data to developers, citizens, cities, and
retailers, radically changing the way they interact with the physical world.

ABOUT PLACEMETER

Placemeter uses computer vision algorithms to create a real time data layer
about places, streets, and neighborhoods. Placemeter’s technology gives
businesses, cities, and people the ability to take a place’s pulse.

APPLY HERE: [http://grnh.se/1yvxfb](http://grnh.se/1yvxfb)

~~~
cvxy2
What is considered entry level or experienced?

------
catinka13
Appboy| New York, NY | ONSITE | Full-time | Support Engineer

We're looking for Support Engineer to join us as the technical escalation
point for our customer success team and build internal tools and features for
the Appboy platform. This role is a software engineering role, as this person
will also be responsible for programming on the Appboy dashboard or backend,
helping out the mobile team, and working on minor infrastructure projects. One
day you may be building internal tools to help our success and support
organizations with automating a workflow, and the next day building new
features to be used by thousands of Appboy customers.

Support engineers may be required to split on-call responsibilities with other
team members, though after-hours support is uncommon. Proficient Support
Engineers have the opportunity to grow into becoming full-time backend
software engineers on the Appboy platform. Job Description/ Apply here:
[http://grnh.se/ps7h8a](http://grnh.se/ps7h8a)

About Us: Appboy is pioneering a new vertical in the marketing automation
industry with a powerful technology designed for companies looking to build
better relationships with customers through mobile and other emerging
channels.

With its industry-leading 360-degree customer profiles and audience
segmentation engine at its core – coupled with an advanced multi-channel
campaign creation and delivery system that automates personalized, life cycle
marketing catered to each individual customer’s journey – Appboy empowers
marketers to make intelligent, data-driven decisions around how to best
engage, retain and monetize customers.

------
liuhenry
Tilt (YC W12) - San Francisco - Onsite, Full-Time

Front End Engineer (Tilt/Open - Javascript / React / Flux) Tilt/Open builds
powerful tools to drive the world’s largest pre-order and crowdfunding
projects. We’ve powered some of the most successful and well-known launches,
working with companies like Lily, Soylent, Lytro, Navdy, Eero, Plastc, and
many more.

We're hiring for an experienced front-end developer to join our small team of
6 (2 engineers). We've migrated several of our key flows to a React +
Flux/Redux stack, and you would help lead and architect our admin dashboard
and checkout experiences.

We look for team members who pair strong technical skills with an innate
desire to work closely with customers to drive the product forward. We are a
small “startup within a startup” team which grew from an experimental side
project at Tilt, and many of us have backgrounds as former founders. We’re
able to move extremely quickly, while also enjoying the benefits and support
of the larger engineering organization and Tilt technology and brand.

Please apply at
[https://www.tilt.com/learn/jobs?gh_jid=62904&gh_src=fmsw7p](https://www.tilt.com/learn/jobs?gh_jid=62904&gh_src=fmsw7p).

------
romefort
STYLIGHT, MUNICH, ONSITE

At Stylight we build a search engine for fashion.

A few facts about us:

\- English is our company language

\- We have cross-functional teams - we think engineers are people too!

\- We encourage and support diversity. We have 20+ different nationalities and
organize the Tech Diversity Meetup: [http://www.meetup.com/Tech-Diversity-
Munich-Meetup/](http://www.meetup.com/Tech-Diversity-Munich-Meetup/)

\- We thrive to be one of the main pillar in the Munich Tech community,
organizing our own Dev Conference ([http://daho.am](http://daho.am)) and being
one of the top Meetup organizer in Munich - Check all our events:
[http://meetup.com/stylight-tech-events](http://meetup.com/stylight-tech-
events).

\- Get a glimpse at our culture in our weekly video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCoqwQYC-9E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCoqwQYC-9E)

See our job posts : [http://stylight.com/jobs](http://stylight.com/jobs)

You can apply directly on our site, or email johann.romefort@stylight.com if
you're interested in knowing more about our openings

------
sshrinivasan
Zymeworks Inc. | Vancouver, BC, Canada | ONSITE | Full Time

Position: Senior Systems Architect/DevOps Engineer

Zymeworks is a leading protein engineering company making drugs for curing
cancer and autoimmune diseases using computational technologies. We develop
molecular simulation algorithms, data visualization and analysis pipelines as
well as bioinformatics and machine learning applications.

Responsibilities

• Facilitating the transition of our platform from our own in-house cluster to
the cloud

• Creating and managing standardized software development environments for the
Software Development team

• Interfacing between Software Development and Systems Administration teams

• Developing automated systems for deployment, monitoring and fault tolerance

• Working with the systems team to provide the necessary services for the
software development team

• Helping improve software deployment, monitoring and development processes
taking into account systems requirements

• Laying the foundation for a strong DevOps team, and establishing a common
language between developers and system team members.

• Envisioning long term goals for our infrastructure along with the Software
and Systems team leads.

For details, see
[http://www.zymeworks.com/careers/PDF/1330-Senior_Systems_Arc...](http://www.zymeworks.com/careers/PDF/1330-Senior_Systems_Architect.pdf)

~~~
jaap-suter
sshrinivasan: is there a way to contact you privately? My emails is in my
profile.

~~~
sshrinivasan
Please contact us via the instructions on the job posting PDF only, linked in
the comments!

------
kin
Rad Pad | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time ONSITE

RadPad is changing the way you rent. We've got a ton of new features to roll
out that are going to be real game changers for both renters and landlords, so
we're ramping up our small team. Below you'll find a few links to our products
if you want to check it out. Web:
[https://www.onradpad.com/](https://www.onradpad.com/) iOS:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/radpad-apartment-finder-
apar...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/radpad-apartment-finder-
apartments/id553082951) Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.radpad.Rad...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.radpad.RadPad&hl=en)

We're trying to fill the following spots: * Senior iOS Developer * Senior
Android Developer * Senior Rails Developer * Senior Frontend Developer
(React/Flux) Check out our job descriptions at:
[https://www.onradpad.com/jobs](https://www.onradpad.com/jobs)

Feel free to contact me directly at: kin at onradpad dot com

------
zbear
AXIOM ZEN | Vancouver, Canada | San Francisco | Santiago, Chile | FULL-TIME |
ONSITE (visa assistance provided)

Axiom Zen is an idea catalyst: we build, launch, and accelerate iconic
companies. We are technologists with a deep respect for design and user
experience. We choose products to create real impact. Not just utility;
delight.

Axiom Zen team members have also helped build, grow, and successfully exit
multiple technology startup companies, generating hundreds of millions of
dollars in shareholder value and giving our team a unique perspective on
product ideation, launch, and iteration to market fit.

Opportunities: \- Polyglot Engineer (Go, Node.js) -
[http://grnh.se/8dseqk](http://grnh.se/8dseqk)

\- Front End Engineer (JS, Angular) -
[http://grnh.se/vt2y78](http://grnh.se/vt2y78)

\- Technical Product Manager - [http://grnh.se/n2u3fq](http://grnh.se/n2u3fq)

\- Product Designer - [http://grnh.se/wgk4l1](http://grnh.se/wgk4l1)

\- Account Executive (Sales, Biz Dev) -
[http://grnh.se/03syix](http://grnh.se/03syix)

\- Founders / Startup Veterans (CEO, COO, CTO) -
[http://grnh.se/ke7gnd](http://grnh.se/ke7gnd)

Learn more about us at [https://www.axiomzen.co](https://www.axiomzen.co)

------
dotBen
Uber | [http://people.uber.com](http://people.uber.com) | Seattle (& San
Francisco) | Visa OK* On-site

Uber is opening a new engineering/product/design office in Seattle and we're
hiring across those disciplines, plus data science and product marketing.

A number of our new projects that have not been started or announced yet will
be built up there, so this is a unique opportunity to work on something
totally new with plenty of whitespace to define. You can find out more about
what its like to work at Uber and the hard problems we are solving @
[http://people.uber.com](http://people.uber.com).

We also are of course hiring across the board here in San Francisco too.

Check out:

\- Seattle -
[https://www.uber.com/jobs/list?keywords=&location=Seattle,%2...](https://www.uber.com/jobs/list?keywords=&location=Seattle,%2..).

\- San Francisco -
[https://www.uber.com/jobs/list?keywords=&team=Engineering&lo...](https://www.uber.com/jobs/list?keywords=&team=Engineering&lo..).

If you want to apply directly or have any questions please email me: benm [at]
uber. As you can see from my profile, I'm not a recruiter I run a team that
works on these projects.

* = Visa's ok but at this point next available new H1B date is for work beginning Oct 2016 so probably more feasible for existing H1B holders, E2 (Australian) etc.

------
benjaminlhaas
Control Group, NYC -
[http://www.controlgroup.com](http://www.controlgroup.com)

Hi, I'm a software engineer and a technical manager at Control Group. We build
hybrid physical/digital experiences for clients, with an emphasis on shared
spaces, such as transit, museums, retail, office space, airports, and more.

We are merging with Titan to form a new company called Intersection
([http://www.intersection.com/](http://www.intersection.com/)), and are being
acquired by a group of investors led by Sidewalk Labs
([http://www.sidewalkinc.com/](http://www.sidewalkinc.com/)), the recently
launched venture by Dan Doctoroff and Google.

One of our most exciting upcoming projects is LinkNYC:

[http://www.link.nyc/](http://www.link.nyc/)

[http://www.controlgroup.com/linknyc.html](http://www.controlgroup.com/linknyc.html)

We're turning the city's pay phones into free gigabit wifi hotspots. And we're
looking for people who are excited about the opportunity to work with us to
help change the landscape of New York City. Job descriptions can be found
here:
[http://www.controlgroup.com/careers.html](http://www.controlgroup.com/careers.html)
Drop me a line at benjamin.haas@controlgroup.com if you're interested in
learning more, and I'll also try to do my best to answer questions here.

------
rskinner
Signpost | New York, NY | Full-time

Signpost was recently ranked as a "Top Workplace" by The Austin American
Statesman and Crain's New York. Signpost is making it easy for small
businesses to manage their online presence, convert interested consumers and
remarket existing customers. Our cloud-based marketing platform automates the
myriad of tasks required to effectively market a small business online,
freeing owners to focus on what they do best.

We’re backed by some of the smartest investors out there (Spark Capital,
Google Ventures, OpenView, Georgian Partners, and Jason Calacanis - to name a
few) and our business is taking off. We need talented, passionate and
disciplined leaders who are looking for a challenge worthy of them at a place
where they can learn, grow, and have real ownership.

Open Positions:

    
    
         Head of Sales Training (NY) - http://grnh.se/y5ju78
         
         Sales Operations & Strategy Analyst (NY) - http://grnh.se/7cwaxm
    
         Senior DevOps Engineer (NY & Austin)
              [NY] http://grnh.se/uqf8l2
              [Austin] http://grnh.se/ibt7hd
    
         Junior, mid and senior sales roles (NY, Denver and Austin) - http://www.signpost.com/sales/

------
msy
Crowdstrike: Senior UI Engineers, full time/permanent

ONSITE: London, LA or OC or REMOTE: Continental US

Above average salary + Bonus + Options

We’re a security startup that uses a realtime stream of data from our kernel
modules on every major OS to keep out some of the world’s most sophisticated
attackers. Big data like you wouldn’t believe and a whole host of fascinating
engineering challenges, we’re literally changing what is possible in system
security. We recently raised $100m from Google Ventures & are growing fast.

We’re looking for JS engineers to help build the next generation of security
interfaces, lots of Ember, data visualisation, animation and the opportunity
to build in close collaboration with end users. We’re building a welcoming and
flexible team that prizes collaboration over competition and gives everyone
the opportunity to contribute to the direction of the team and the products
we’re responsible for.

Description & application below but if you’ve got questions feel free to email
me (UI Lead) directly - alex dot graul at crowdstrike dot com

[http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/](http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/)
[http://bit.ly/1NKlQ4S](http://bit.ly/1NKlQ4S)

------
emilyatbcd
Blue Clover Devices| Mobile App Developer|Full Time|San Francisco SOMA|
[http://www.bcdevices.com](http://www.bcdevices.com)

We are a fast-growing Original Design Manufacturer (ODM) seeking a motivated
self-starter for a full-time Mobile App Developer position. Based in our new
SoMa office, this role is perfect for someone eager to dive into the rapidly-
evolving Internet of Things (IoT) industry. If you are enthusiastic about
learning new platforms and technologies, and versatile enough to keep up with
the dynamic IoT marketplace, we want you on our team!!!

The candidate will join a team responsible for developing mobile apps to
interact with IoT devices. Our ideal candidate will: -Have experience in iOS
and/or Android development -Knowledge of Swift, Objective-C, or Java
-Experience developing unique and delightful UI paradigms -Strong focus on
user experience and an unrelenting drive for quality -The desire to learn and
be versatile.

Desired Skills and Experience: -Three+ years of mobile app experience -Solid
understanding of different mobile app development patterns -Good grasp of
Android or iOS design guidelines -Ability to review code, with a passion for
code quality

At BCD, we are passionate about making quality products and learning new
things, and our ideal candidate feels the same way. Flexibility is another
plus—we are seeking teammates with the ability to ramp up quickly in other
areas, such as web frontend development. If you thrive in dynamic team
environments with other highly-motivated software engineers, we encourage you
to apply!

To apply, email resume to jobs@bcdevices.com

------
tudor_jobs
Tudor Investment Corp| Greenwich, CT | ONSITE |

Full Time The Tudor Group manages assets across fixed income, currency, equity
and commodity asset classes and related derivative instruments in the global
markets for an international clientele. The investment strategies of the Tudor
Group include, among others, discretionary global macro, quantitative global
macro (managed futures), quantitative equity systems and discretionary equity
long/short.

DevOps Engineer - will serve as a core member of the technical operations team
responsible for building out a highly scalable application infrastructure that
enables developers, quants and desk analysts to test, deploy, and debug
applications with minimal support and maximum transparency. This role will
partner with various Tudor front office teams and Quantitative Analytics to
implement solutions in a collaborative and fast-paced environment. Tools used
include Ansible, Docker, and Python.

Frontend Engineer - will serve as a core member of the Software Development
team responsible for building out a highly scalable application infrastructure
that enables developers, quants and desk analysts to visualize financial data
and perform analysis. This role will partner with various Tudor front office
teams and Quantitative Analytics to implement solutions in a collaborative and
fast-paced environment. Tools used include angularJS, web components, grunt
and NPM. Experience with python, numpy, pandas, and the IPython notebook a
plus. Finance knowledge not necessary but appreciated. Please include the
keyword TAP in the subject line along with the job title (DevOps Engineer or
Frontend Engineer).

Send resumes to careers@tudor.com

------
justinph
Minnesota Public Radio and American Public Media - Onsite | St. Paul MN | Full
Time

We're hiring three web/tech jobs right now at MPR/APM: Senior Software
Engineer, Senior Web Developer, and Web Developer. Check the full job listings
here:
[http://americanpublicmedia.applicantpro.com/jobs/](http://americanpublicmedia.applicantpro.com/jobs/)

Our digital products team is divided into two groups: Software Engineers and
Web Development. Software Engineers work on the backend CMS products and
bigger infrastructure things that the internal users work with, and solve some
gnarlier performance problems that come from having thousands of connected
users streaming audio. Work is undergoing updating our decade old CMS to
several newer rails-based CMS systems that are loosely coupled, provide
coherent REST APIs and are indexed with modern search tools.

Web developers work on consuming internal and External APIs and building web
products, often having a lot of influence on the end product's design. (Note:
There is a UX position in the works, yet to be posted.) Future work for the
Web Development team is going to focus on moving more of our stack from
server-side to client side. We believe radio's core competency is the
companionship and presence it offers, and we want our web products to augment
that, which means more logged in and customized experiences that client-side
tools like angular/ember/react excel at.

I'm leaving the company at the end of this week, but if you have any questions
before then, email me at jheideman@mpr.org. Otherwise, apply through the
listings online.

------
nickburlett
Green Hills Software [http://www.ghs.com/](http://www.ghs.com/) @ Santa
Barbara, CA

# Embedded Software Consultant [ONSITE, VISA]

We're hiring for multiple teams, both in Santa Barbara and worldwide:
[http://www.ghs.com/jobs.html](http://www.ghs.com/jobs.html) , but I'll put in
a plug for my own team of Embedded Software Consultants. We're called the
"support" department, but we don't field calls about "my cup holder is
broken." We're much more likely to have someone turn compile 20K lines of C++
code with optimizations for the first time and have them tell us there's a bug
in the compiler; but in reality their program has some undefined behavior that
happens to behave differently with optimizations on -- and it's our job to
find it! (Once we discovered that the code needed three volatile keywords
added, on two lines of code!)

If you thrive on troubleshooting software problems and designing creative
solutions, enjoy learning about new technology, and want to jump in and save
customers in desperate need of a hero, this is the job for you!

Job Requirements:

* Learn and understand the inner workings of complex software systems

* Quickly diagnose technical problems with limited information

* Succinctly explain complex technical concepts to experts from other technical domains

* At least 2 years experience programming in high-level languages, C, and C++

To apply please email your resume to jobs@ghs.com.

~~~
zerr
May I ask you - did you hired anyone from these HN threads? How many people
applied?

I'm still considering to apply but haven't decided about relocation... Really
no chance for rem0te?

~~~
nickburlett
> May I ask you - did you hired anyone from these HN threads? How many people
> applied?

I don't think I can provide public information on the number of applicants or
new hires.

> I'm still considering to apply but haven't decided about relocation...
> Really no chance for rem0te?

In terms of relocation, I think it's very difficult to decide whether it's
worthwhile if you don't yet know what's in store for you at the destination. I
encourage you to apply for the position via jobs@ghs.com and see where it
takes you.

------
diegonetto
Booster Fuels | Seattle, WA | Onsite

Booster is looking for a hybrid user experience designer and UI developer with
strong interests and capabilities in the design and development of engaging
user experiences. A thorough understanding of contemporary user-centered
design methodologies is a must. The ideal candidate will be a designer turned
developer who obsesses over front-end layout and styling in order to make
their designs come to life as envisioned, with experience designing for mobile
applications.

The ideal candidate will have experience with Sketch, InVision, Pixate, HTML5,
SVGs and mastery of SASS. You probably have a lot of options, so why work with
us? * We’re a well-funded early stage startup with world class investors and
loving customers – The amount of support and enthusiasm we’ve seen with our
early adopters has been inspirational, and every decision made at Booster is
centered around delighting our customers. * We’re a small team that moves fast
and has fun. We’re also avid boaters. * We push new code to our customers
weekly, and you’ll be cutting code from day one. * We love open source and
make it part of our culture to contribute to various open source projects.

Reach out to me directly via diego@boosterfuels.com if interested.

------
pavlov
Neonto | Helsinki, Finland | REMOTE | [http://neonto.com](http://neonto.com)

Are you an iOS, Android and/or Mac OS X developer? Maybe you're just the
person Neonto needs to finish version 1.0 of our next-generation app design
tool and take it to the next level.

The product, Neonto Studio, is a visual Mac-based creative environment for
building mobile apps and interfaces. We want to enable designers to move
beyond static mockups and limited HTML prototypes, into real native apps.
Neonto Studio generates clean and lightweight iOS and Android code that can be
easily used in a larger project or deployed to app stores.

From a technical point of view, this is a large-scale content creation app
written in Cocoa. Currently there are code generation backends for iOS,
Android & Apple Watch. Actually we're looking to revamp the code generation
part of the software, so your input could make a crucial difference...

That's the great part of working on a product like this: your contribution
makes a visible difference and enables creative people to do something they
just couldn't do before. This could be your chance to make a mark on UI design
workflows and the lives of designers everywhere!

Contact: jobs at neonto dot com

------
fiveniner
AppSpotr - Gothenburg - Sweden - ONSITE

iOS developer

We are looking for a talented iOS developer to join our team. Your primary
focus will be to develop and optimize the native iOS app of AppSpotr.com – the
AppSpotr Application Viewer. You will work closely with your colleagues to
solve complex problems, from analyzing the problem to designing, planning and
implementing new functionality.

Working at AppSpotr

AppSpotr is a bleeding edge technology start-up. We are heading where no man,
woman and really smart child has gone before. Many of the problems we run
across have not priorly been solved, thus you need to be an explorer and a
creator. You thrive with challenges and you see solutions where ordinary
developers see unsurmountable problems. We are located in the center of
Göteborg, at Skånegatan 29 near Korsvägen.

Skills & requirements: \- Strong proficiency in Objective-C \- Strong
proficiency in UIKit \- Experience of implementing Parse is a merit \-
Familiar with REST-style API:s \- Proficient understanding of code versioning
tools, such as Git

If this sounds interesting and you want to show us your skills then do
something of the following: \- Create a cool visual component with some kind
of logic \- Solve this problem: Send a GET request to
[https://api2.appspotr.com/givemeachallenge](https://api2.appspotr.com/givemeachallenge)
and solve the problem in your favourite language \- Show us something you’ve
already made that you are particularly proud of

Do any of these, push your code to a repo and send your link to
info@appspotr.com and we will find you

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA and Santa Monica, CA | Full Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for two years now, and our
customers love us!

We have a number of open positions:

1) We are hiring evening Delivery Drivers. This is a great job for students
looking to earn some extra cash while exploring the city. We offer mileage
reimbursement, good hourly pay, and a W-2 pay stub.

2) We're also hiring a Customer Experience leader to scale our (excellent!)
customer service team. We pride ourselves in delighting our customers with
surprising attention and thought, and would love to bring someone on board who
knows how to scale and manage this important function, without compromising
our values.

3) Rinse continues to search for qualified Senior Software Engineers. We're
primarily a Django / Python shop with a fair amount of javascript/HTML5 thrown
in. We're building tools for our customers, our drivers, our internal staff,
and our vendors. It's a "target rich" environment with plenty of opportunity
to make a direct and meaningful impact on the business! We're solving problems
as varied as demand forecasting, route optimization, QR tagging for inventory
control, and a suite of mobile apps for our customers and staff.

Interested in the burgeoning delivery startup scene? Perhaps your family ran a
dry cleaner or laundromat when you were growing up? Delighted with our
service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly.

------
stevewilhelm
Euclid Analytics | San Francisco's Mission District | Data Scientists and
Front End Engineers | Full-time | Onsite

Euclid Analytics’ mission is to give everyone the power of location analytics.

Our data scientists are a small and tightly knit team of data scientist and
engineers. We've built our analytics engine on top of Scala, Spark Streaming,
Redshift, Cassandra, Scalding and Mesos. We’re looking for someone to join our
analytics team in its investigation and understanding of the largest WiFi
location based data sets in the world, bringing interior analytics to
thousands of locations across the globe - in a quantitative and scalable
fashion. Kudos if you're up for potentially playing the role of office
Zoologist.

Our front-end developers leverage Backbone, Marionette, Ruby on Rails, MySQL.
They're responsible for creating meaningful visualizations of the Euclid
Analytics Engine. We’re looking for someone to join the front-end team and
partner with our analytics and platform team in building out the front-end for
the largest sensor network in the world.

Details can be found at
[http://euclidanalytics.com/about/careers/](http://euclidanalytics.com/about/careers/)

------
jmrodriguez
Medallia - Palo Alto, CA -
[http://engineering.medallia.com](http://engineering.medallia.com)

Medallia is looking to expand its mobile team. Among other positions we are
looking for an iOS developer that can drive our product and code base to a
totally new level.

World-class companies (Apple, Mercedes, Nordstrom to mention a few) use
Medallia to create awesome customer experiences. Our platform already includes
a mobile solution covering both Android and iOS users, providing them the
ability to engage with customers in real-time, share aggregated data, or
analyze customer feedback on-the-go.

We want to take this platform to the next stage, by increasing the social
aspect of our application to make it a vital part of our client's
organization, and by increasing its the personalization capabilities, so each
one of our users can tailor it to their particular needs and goals. We also
want to experiment on innovative ways of capturing customer experience
information, and on helping companies to engage their employees on a customer
oriented culture.

For that we've started experimenting with new frameworks and technologies such
React Native, Flux and Graph QL in order to make our development more agile
and extensible, given that we don't need to recompile every time after a
change, that we can have a server with the app's content so we don't have to
wait for apples review and that we can reuse existing javascript libraries
that work great.

Please contact me at jmrodriguez@medallia.com if any of the above sounds
interesting to you.

Juan Manuel Rodriguez, iOS Software Engineer.

------
frequent
NEXEDI | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | 3/6/12 months TRAINEE/INTERNS

We try to keep a group of trainees contributing to ongoing projects or
prototyping things we are curious about. Most of our staff have been former
trainees and this is our preferred way of finding out if someone likes to work
with us long term. If you are passionate about open-source and like one of our
current topics, get in touch.

Current topics ([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)):

\- Prototype JavaScript Unhosted Social Network

\- Help on our Python Big Data Platform

\- Help porting the Babel protocol to Rina

\- Extend our HTML5 Web Component Framework

\- Upgrade our Web App Store / Add Some JavaScript Apps

\- Explore Our Prototype of An Decentralized Web Cloud

\- Try prototyping a Web Version Control System

\- Try to use WebRTC to create a Web Mesh Network

\- Experiment with ERP5 and WebAssembly

About Nexedi:

We are a small team from all over the world (headquarters in Lille, France)
creating open source software since 2001. Our work is split between client and
research projects with ERP5 (enterprise software), SlapOS (Cloud Hosting) and
Wendelin (Big Data platform) being our main solutions around which we provide
services. We all work with Chromebooks, our offices are paperless and we have
no meetings = we mostly hack.

Apply To: jobs(at)nexedi.com

------
mtmail
Showroom | Brighton, UK | Senior Software Developer, Ruby on Rails | fulltime
| ONSITE

Showroom is a software company that enables design, fashion and lifestyle
publishers to make their content ‘shoppable’ via a universal shopping cart.
The company is seeking a full stack developer to take a leading role in its
growing team, based in Brighton.

This early stage company is recently capitalised, with a fast growing base of
customers who are excited about the product. The company’s product team is
based in Brighton, with sales and business development operating from the
London office.

What we look for

\- 3 years Ruby on Rails development experience - Ubuntu, Rails4, MySQL or
Postgres, rspec, version control, OO-Javacript - Experience creating and
consuming RESTful APIs, Oauth

Bonus skills

\- An eye for design and an interest in UX would be ideal - Previous
experience working on ecommerce checkout flows, and some familiarity with the
major providers of software in ecommerce and payments processing -
Understanding of browser security models (CRS, CSRF)

What we offer

\- A supportive and senior team with strong track records, backed by a Board
of well-known investors and entrepreneurs - Office in Brighton, with family-
friendly working practices as required - Negotiable package of stock options

chloe@thisisshowroom.com (or contact me, see HN profile)

------
Max2HQ
Max2 Inc, Makers of Scene - [http://www.sceneapp.io](http://www.sceneapp.io)
\- Full-Time or Intern - ONSITE - New York, NY Available Positions: iOS
Software Engineer - Android Engineer - Machine Learning Engineer - Data
Scientist - UI/UX Designer

Scene helps you find places for you to go through personalized
recommendations, planning with friends, curated collections and by providing
real-time venue activity through live ephemeral media submitted by our users
and merchants. We are looking for talented developers with a passion for
delivering polished mobile user experiences and working through complex
problems to join our development team and accelerate our app development. We
offer competitive compensation and benefits including early stage company
stock options. Work alongside a young, dynamic and talented technical team
with experienced leadership and have direct meaningful involvement in building
a new consumer platform in a real startup environment!

QUALIFICATIONS

    
    
         - Graduating in May 2015 or have graduated from a Master’s or undergraduate degree in Computer Science or related fields  
         - Strong understanding of MVC or MVVM architecture pattern 
         - Strong knowledge in object-oriented design, data structures, algorithm, and problem solving 
         - Proficient with memory management 
         - Ability to be detail-orientated but also design, build and iterate prototypes quickly 
         - Experience with Git, agile methodologies & unit testing 
         - Strong but well founded opinions on code style, structure, automated processes and product building.

Send us your resume and any links to your projects at: careers@sceneapp.io

------
vimeojobs
New York CIty, NY; Full time; VISA Transfer only; ONSITE only; Will relocate;
VIMEO

Vimeo.com is looking to hire Software Engineers for the following
opportunities…

Senior Android Engineer – Cameo
App...[http://bit.ly/1MI5Boq](http://bit.ly/1MI5Boq) (Android, OpenGL, C/C++,
Java, 3+ Yrs Exp)

Lead Front-End Engineer...[http://bit.ly/1P0uZUZ](http://bit.ly/1P0uZUZ)
(JavaScript, React.JS or Backbone.JS, 5+ Exp)

Senior Application Engineer...[http://bit.ly/1NYhirL](http://bit.ly/1NYhirL)
(PHP or Python, Big Data Knowledge, 3+ Yrs Exp)

API Engineer...[http://bit.ly/1E4xcbr](http://bit.ly/1E4xcbr) (PHP,
JavaScript, OAuth, 2+ Yrs Exp)

DevOps Engineer...[http://bit.ly/1N4DfSw](http://bit.ly/1N4DfSw) (Linux, Chef,
Puppet, AWS, Python, 2+ Yrs Exp)

Front-End Engineer...[http://bit.ly/1E4z0Bd](http://bit.ly/1E4z0Bd) (JS,
HTML5, CSS, SASS, 2+ Yrs Exp)

If anyone is interested in hearing more about these opportunities please email
Samer Zaben at samer@vimeo.com

------
schainks
Beijing, Taipei (Asia preferred) | Full-time | Frontend App Lead | REMOTE with
ONSITE meetups

SeekPanda (www.seekpanda.com
([http://www.seekpanda.com/)](http://www.seekpanda.com/\))) is a curated
marketplace for hiring interpreters and translators. It is the world's first
technology that deploys on-demand services across all major cities and
languages in East Asia.Our team is distributed between China, Taiwan, and the
Western US. We're a seed-stage company with 30% month-over-month growth in the
last six months.

We are looking for an awesome Frontend Developer to make our app a joy to use
for customers and interpreters alike. You’ll be responsible for architecture
and technical design of all frontend primary UI and landing pages. Do you
enjoy making complex, subtle flow easy to use? Can you build UI that requires
attention to detail while recognizing our users are time-constrained? Then we
want to hear from you!

What do we offer? Competitive salary + equity + benefits, rapid professional
growth, full ownership of frontend development.

What will you be doing? Leading technical design and implementation of our
main dashboard application will be your mission. You will make high-level
technical decisions about architecture and stay on top of cutting edge
technology. You’ll also implement new dashboard features in HTML5/JS/CSS with
sharp, stable tools (gulp/react/stylus). And most importantly: you’ll have
plenty of customers to talk to in order to learn common roadblocks and
technical requirements.

To Apply: Email your CV and your Github to join@seekpanda.com
(mailto:join@seekpanda.com)

------
meaydinli
CSG Chicago is hiring in Chicago (downtown)!

CSG International’s has a suite of solutions that empowers the top brands in
media and entertainment to easily and effectively market, monetize and manage
their premium digital content and customers. CSG International offers either a
set of software services or as an integrated solution, and allows content
companies of all sizes to increase the value and return of every content
transaction. The solution supports virtually all content types and commerce
models, marketing promotions, partner management, financial management,
reporting, and analytics. To learn about the other product and services that
are offered at CSG International (and in Chicago) please check us out at:
www.csgi.com!

We are hiring globally for:

    
    
      - iOS Developers
      - Android Developers
      - JavaScript Web Developers
      - Project Managers
      - Technical Analysts
      - Software Architects
      - Operations Engineer
      - C# Software Engineers
    

We offer competitive pay, casual dress, work from home opportunities, Happy
Hours, Group Outings and much more. Find more about us at: www.csgi.com- to
join our fantastic team please apply with resume at: work@csgi.com and Tara
Taft will get back in touch with you.

~~~
lordgilman
What a small world! I work in the cable billing side of the business in Omaha,
NE. Only been here for around a year but CSG has been great to me so far and I
would definitely recommend it to HNers. If any of you have questions feel free
to email me at david.gilman <at!> csgi.com.

------
asti
Advanced Simulation Technology, inc. (ASTi) Herndon, VA | Multiple Positions |
ONSITE

We’re a small company building innovative products in the simulation &
training industry. One of our newest products is SERA, the Simulated
Environment for Realistic ATC. SERA helps airline pilots learn to communicate
by simulating the entire air traffic control environment, including artificial
intelligence for aircraft and controllers, speech recognition on pilot speech,
and text-to-speech radio chatter.

ASTi has been around for about 25 years. We’ve been very successful in our
niche (audio & communications), but we’re beginning to grow in adjacent areas
and need your help!

On-site, full-time engineering positions: \- Application engineer \- Software
engineer \- Embedded software engineer \- Web developer \- Speech technology

Check out this page for more information on ASTi, our unique work environment,
and the full job descriptions: [https://www.asti-
usa.com/jobs](https://www.asti-usa.com/jobs).

A few other reasons to consider ASTi: excellent compensation, start at 4 weeks
vacation (growing to 6 weeks over time), company-paid retirement plan, and we
were included in Washingtonian’s "50 Great Places to Work" in 2013.

Some of our other interesting projects:

\- Creating embedded audio devices (I/O for headsets & speakers) \- 3D sound
systems for flight simulators (think big -14 speakers, 2 subs) \- Web-based
communications (WebRTC, etc.) \- Aircraft flight modeling and visualization \-
Bridging live radios onto VOIP networks

Get in touch via jobs@asti-usa.com.

Thanks! Curtis (CTO)

------
greg7gkb
Netflix

Senior Android Engineer - Los Gatos, CA

[ONSITE | VISA]

~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~

Netflix is the leading video streaming service globally and the Netflix
Android app is one of the most widely used and highly rated mobile
applications. We work hard to constantly improve the performance, features,
and quality of the app as we expand our coverage to 150+ countries in 2016.

Our Android innovation team is currently leading development of new products
and features for all mobile clients at Netflix. Examples of current and
upcoming projects include:

* redesign of the app for phones to provide easier and more personalized browsing of content

* improved, more informative second-screen experience for Chromecast

* dedicated experience for kids on tablets

Each client team also controls the code for its endpoint, which allows for the
ideal amount of customization and control in transferring data across the
wire. We make an effort to be flexible and up-to-date with our tools and
processes, and are always working to reduce developer friction.

We'd love for you to join our team of senior engineers and take on this unique
opportunity to delight millions of users each day!

[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/2461/apply](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/2461/apply)

Our culture deck:
[http://www.slideshare.net/reed2001/culture-1798664](http://www.slideshare.net/reed2001/culture-1798664)

------
mdu
Benbria ([http://benbria.com](http://benbria.com)) — New York City, Ottawa
Ontario, San Francisco - Multiple positions — VISA, INTERN, ONSITE

We are looking for full stack Node.js developers, data scientists, and interns
(Jan-Apr 2016). We have various openings across the US and Canada. We will
help with your visa process and your relocation.

Benbria builds customer engagement solutions for large enterprises. Our
product, Loop, is changing how businesses and consumers interact with each
other. We are looking for developers to join our new NYC office. You will be
working with some of the largest enterprises and organizations in the world
and have the opportunity to positively impact the lives of many.

We use and enjoy the following: Node.js, CoffeeScript/JS, Backbone, Cassandra.
You'll be joining our small team and helping us enhance the product by
designing and implementing new features.

Who are we looking for?

    
    
      * Strong JavaScript knowledge, Node.js, CoffeeScript, Backbone.js
      * Front-end web development knowledge (HTML5/CSS3/JQuery)
      * Web development & full stack experience
      * Preference for simple, elegant solutions to complex problems
      * A history of getting things done
    

Nice-to-haves:

    
    
      * Experience with scaling web applications
      * Experience building fault-tolerant systems
      * Redis, MongoDB, Cassandra, RabbitMQ, Erlang
    

We also have multiple other job positions available. To find out more or to
apply, please visit:
[http://benbria.jazz.co/apply](http://benbria.jazz.co/apply)

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Backend, Frontend, Mobile | San Francisco ONSITE

Angaza makes it possible for a billion people to access electricity for the
first time, using solar power, for less money than they spend today. We do
that by completely redefining how solar systems are purchased and financed in
emerging markets like Africa and India.

Our engineering team is small—now six people—so your daily impact is genuine
and immediate. Write better software during the day, and more families will
have electricity for the first time that night.

More information about our open positions:

\-
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/angaza/](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/angaza/)

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/backend-
developer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/backend-developer/)

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/frontend-
developer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/frontend-developer/)

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/android-
developer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/android-developer/)

------
meakr1900
Instructure - Chicago, IL & Salt Lake City, UT - Software Developer

About Instructure: We make software that makes people smarter, including
Canvas ([http://github.com/instructure/canvas-
lms](http://github.com/instructure/canvas-lms)), an open source learning
management system used by universities and K-12 schools, and Bridge, a
corporate learning platform
([http://www.getbridge.com/](http://www.getbridge.com/)).

What we're looking for:

\- Front-end developers with experience developing single-page web apps, iOS
and Android apps, and/or beautiful administration apps with modern web
technology.

\- Back-end developers with experience building web scale services in a
loosely coupled but highly integrated system.

\- We are a mixed stack and polyglot team with a deep commitment to quality
and to using the right tech for each problem we solve. Tech includes Ruby
(Rails), React, Node, and Postgres running on AWS.

My personal opinions on why I like working here:

\- Rails at scale is a fun challenge (~1400 universities and/or school
districts and often over 200k concurrent users)

\- Strong engineering culture. We were founded and are still run by
technologists which has a positive impact (open source commitment, addressing
tech debt, quarterly hackathons, general openness)

More info at [http://bit.ly/1MImhw5](http://bit.ly/1MImhw5) or email me at
mnomitch(at)instructure(dot)com if you have questions and want to chat.

------
manoa
Hipmunk

San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain

Experienced frontend, backend, full stack, iOS, Android, devops, and data
engineers.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

We're a high-standards group with a lot of pride in our products, code, and
people. We understand consumer scale and data (Reddit co-founder & engineers)
and aspire to build products that customers love. We've had success due to
this, consistently getting 4-5 star reviews on app/play stores and net
promoter scores at or above the best in the tech industry.

We're friends and work hard to enable folks to do their best work. Processes
are light and trust is high. At 35 engineers we're not so big where you can't
know everyone well and have an impact, but not so small where it's chaos and
you don't have anyone to learn from. We value learning and growth (and not
having bored people) and invest regular time in doing so. For example, every
other Friday is open time for you to do stuff that helps you be a better
engineer.

We're looking for folks that love all of the above and will help us keep our
standards high. You can go to www.hipmunk.com/jobs if you're interested!

------
untitledwiz
Teradata Labs | local in Boston, MA or remote within US timezone; local in
Warsaw, Poland | H1B transfer OK

Our group within Teradata Labs (Teradata Center for Hadoop) is an active
contributor to the SQL on Hadoop open source project PrestoDB. We're looking
for senior software engineers to join us in bringing PrestoDB to the
enterprise!

Technology stack:

\- Presto is entirely written in Java 8

\- Admin and infra support tools are written in Python

\- Git for source control

\- We are big believers in continuous integration so we run builds and tests
continuously on Jenkins

\- We use Chef, Vagrant, Docker and Cobbler for automated installation and
environment provisioning

As a Senior Engineer you’ll be responsible for the following:

\- Building new functionality into Presto to increase enterprise adoption.
“Thinking at Scale” and being a performance conscious engineer

\- Applying strong familiarity with algorithms and complexity analysis,
database systems, and distributed systems concepts

\- Writing unit, integration, and system tests that run in our continuous
integration environment

\- Collaborating with teams members to solve engineering problems

The Teradata Center for Hadoop was established through the acquisition of a
startup (Hadapt) and so the culture and feel of our office is still very much
that of a startup.

E-mail me directly if you're interested :) anton -DOT- petrov -AT- teradata
-DOT- com

------
kevinschumacher
PwC US | Washington, DC; San Jose, CA | On Site | Full Time

We are transforming traditional network security analytics, utilizing cloud
technologies to improve detection and alerting of security threats. You will
work on enterprise-facing products in the information security space.

Our team is small and agile but part of one of the world's largest
professional services firms, PwC.

We're looking for software engineers. Frontend, backend, and "full-stack".
Dev/Ops experience welcomed.

We're also looking for client-facing software engineers, too (somewhat similar
to "forward deployed engineer" positions you find elsewhere).

You will be part of a small but growing engineering team in a "startup in the
enterprise" type of setting. This team is part of PwC's Advisory services, but
these are NOT standard consulting positions (though our client-facing
engineers are consulting in addition to writing code).

Ideally, you will have experience in building scalable web applications and/or
data analytics solutions. You should have experience with some of our tech
stack:

    
    
      - Python, Java, Javascript, SQL
      - Kafka, Spark, Google BigQuery, Cassandra, Elasticsearch, MySQL
      - Ansible, Google Cloud Platform
      - Information security topics, log aggregators (e.g., fluentd, logstash), data analytics
    

You must be comfortable with:

    
    
      - linux shell
      - cloud infrastructure
      - git
    

Email me at kevin dot schumacher at pwc.com if you are interested in
discussing any of these roles (please put "HN" in the subject - no recruiters,
please).

------
mattcaldwell
Endgame | Arlington, VA | Senior Front End Engineer |
[http://jobvite.com/m?36gZyhwF](http://jobvite.com/m?36gZyhwF)

You will be working on one of Endgame's Cyber focused analysis application
that provides visualization of worldwide network scans and web crawls for
comprehensive cyber analysis and situational awareness. Join Endgame's fast-
paced, agile development environment in helping us to create new software
components for game changing data and security products.

Endgame is hiring a Senior Front end Engineer who loves working across the
full spectrum of web technologies and gets excited about developing cutting
edge commercial and federal cyber security solutions. If you are looking to
work in a fast-paced, agile development environment creating new software
components for game-changing data and security products, we would happily
welcome you. Although we would prefer that you work in our Arlington, VA
office there is tremendous flexibility.

You will fit our team workflow if…

You like Git for version control and following GitHub Flow. You like the
practice of Continuous Integration and aspire to practice Continuous
Deployment. You write automated tests by either following Test Driven
Development (TDD), or at least ensuring there are tests in each of your Pull
Requests. You are familiar with Agile/Scrum and you like or are open to trying
these approaches. You like trying out emerging technologies and fail fast when
they don’t work out. You will like working with our technology stack if…

You have used JavaScript testing frameworks such as Karma, Mocha or Jasmine,
Sinon, and Chai. You have experience using single page application web
frameworks. We use React currently. Experience with other SPA frameworks
(Angular, Backbone.js, ember.js, Knockout etc) is helpful so long as you are
willing to use react You have knowledge of HTTP and know how to interact with
RESTful APIs. You have experience using package management solutions like NPM
and Bower. You like using build tools such as Gulp or Grunt. You have used
SASS (alternatively LESS) for CSS pre-processing. Always a plus:

Familiarity with network protocols Geospatial and mapping technologies (e.g.,
PostGIS, OpenLayers, Leaflet) Cyber security background Familiarity with
network visualization libraries (e.g. Keylines) Experience working in a
distributed office environment

------
iamsmooney
We Are Titanium - New York, NY (on-site, full time)

[http://www.wearetitanium.com/](http://www.wearetitanium.com/)

Titanium is a fully backed initiative by ADP to reinvent the software in the
HR workspace. We have so much going on right now and we are looking for a lot
of people to join our vastly growing team.

The program takes pride in experimenting with, and using, the latest
technologies to stay on the forefront of the web. Some of the technologies
we're using include NodeJS, React, Gemfire, Mesos, Scala, Ruby, Bracket with
AWS, and a lot more.

We're hiring many positions including principal architects, software
engineers, test engineers, solutions architects, and product managers.

Working here provides you with a brand new Macbook with whatever peripherals
you need, both collaborative and quiet working spaces, catered lunches every
day, several fully stacked fridges and snack bars, and a large group of
interesting and engaging people who love to come to work every day.

For more information on the positions visit
[http://www.wearetitanium.com/](http://www.wearetitanium.com/). Also feel free
to reach out to me at sean.mooney@adp.com.

------
bazillion
PLEENQ | San Diego, California | ONSITE | $100k-$140k | Javascript/Node.js
Full stack Developer

PLEENQ is a new patented technology that links products in images to the
retailer's websites where they can be purchased. You can see a video of PLEENQ
in action here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GfKBvs53Ss](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GfKBvs53Ss)

Unlimited vacation, unlimited snacks/drinks, results-oriented flexible work
hours.

What our tech stack looks like:

Node.js | Redis | Elasticsearch | RabbitMQ | MySQL (AWS Aurora) | Many AWS
services | Front End: jQuery, SASS

Who we are looking for:

-Highly skilled in/mastery of javascript -- you understand prototyping, the async model, and writing both front and back end JS

-Fully proficient at writing in SQL (not just using an ORM)

-Able to reason out a REST API that can be easily consumed by other developers

-Comfortable on a command line

-Basic familiarity with server administration (bonus points for being better at this area)

Bonuses/things that we'd be stoked to see

-Experience with Chef, Puppet, SaltStack, Ansible, Docker (we don't use any right now, but you'll be moving us to a better server solution)

-Proficiency in elasticsearch

-Experience building browser plugins (Chrome, Firefox, Safari)

-Experience with PHP and building wordpress plugins

-Any experience with technologies surrounding affiliate marketing

-UI/UX or graphic design experience

------
gregarious
Chute (YC W2012) - [http://getchute.com](http://getchute.com) \- San
Francisco, CA or [REMOTE] (US time zones) - Full Time

We're hiring engineers to build our marketing technology platform that is used
by Coke, Condé Nast, Starbucks, Benefit, Vogue, ESPN, NBC, NYT among others,
as well as many independent developers.

We work with the latest technologies and <3 open source
([https://github.com/chute](https://github.com/chute)). Our product makes it
easy to analyze a large volume of images and videos from Instagram, Twitter
and Facebook to discover the best, most-interesting content for our customers
and then enable them to use great images in their own marketing.

For our backend, we use Ruby/Rails/Sinatra, Node.js and Go (plus Python on the
data science front). We're running on AWS, Postgres, Mongo, Elasticsearch,
Redis, Kafka + Storm. On the frontend we're using React/Flux/ES6.

For more about our openings:
[http://getchute.com/jobs](http://getchute.com/jobs) or email us your github
profile: hiring [at] getchute [dot] com

------
tinyco
TinyCo (www.tinyco.com) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Onsite

TinyCo is the San Francisco-based startup bringing the world’s largest
entertainment franchises to mobile gaming. Backed by Andreessen Horowitz &
Pinnacle Ventures, our mission is to create the highest quality licensed free-
to-play games on the market. Our games have been downloaded more than 85
million times worldwide, and our newest game, Family Guy: The Quest for Stuff
has reached top 5 grossing in the app stores and won numerous “Best Mobile
Game of 2014” awards. We’re continuing to expand our lineup with multi-billion
dollar entertainment properties, and our small, fast-paced company is growing
rapidly. It’s an exciting time to be in mobile games, and an even more
exciting time to be at TinyCo!

We're currently hiring for the following roles: \- Senior Recruiter \- Senior
UI Artist \- Senior Producer \- Product Managers & Senior Product Managers \-
Entry level QA Testers \- Senior Backend Engineer

A full list of open roles can be found here: www.tinyco.com/jobs

Don't see anything that seems like a perfect fit? Email recruiting@tinyco.com
with your resume and we're happy to keep you in mind for future opportunities!

------
mcafeeryan92
Raise.me | Full time | SF (ONSITE) | Fullstack Software Engineer

We're a Series A funded startup, focused on improving access to education by
transforming the way billions of dollars of financial aid are distributed each
year. We're achieving this by partnering with colleges and building micro-
scholarship programs to help high school students afford college! We’re backed
by First Round Capital, the Gates Foundation, and Imagine K12. We are a small
team (3 based in San Francisco) and are all really excited about building a
large and impactful business.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, Node (for notifications), Go microservices,
Backbone.js

We offer a very meaningful equity stake to talented engineers, along with good
benefits and competitive pay. Looking for bright people who are interested in
learning and helping others learn!

Here's the listing: [https://www.raise.me/jobs/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.raise.me/jobs/full-stack-engineer) Don't worry about the
'5+ years...' or having experience with our specific stack. We know talented
engineers can learn our stack.

Apply to jobs[AT]raise.me or you can email me directly at ryan[AT]raise.me.

------
bflesch
StriveWire - REMOTE, INTERN or ONSITE - Cologne, Germany

StriveWire is a young and ambitious eSports startup with an international
userbase. Due to our growth we are searching for talented engineers who want
to help scale and extend our application. Our current stack is Node.js /
Socket.io / React.js / Postgres / Docker, and we'd be happy to help you
transition into Javascript if you're coming from another language like C++ or
python.

Furthermore, we're searching for a mobile developer with previous experience
in shipping applications for both Android and iOS (React Native preferred).

We're offering a competitive salary and equity (1-10%) depending on your prior
track record and international experience. After a year of bootstrapping we're
just about to close our first financing round with external investors, so we
have some flexiblity here.

Lastly, if you have previous business experience in (financially) regulated
industries in the United States, Brazil, Spain, South Korea or Russia please
get in touch with us, as we need additional manpower to grow our business
there and be regulatory compliant.

If you are interested in any of these three offers, email me at beni #
strivewire.com

~~~
meesles
Emailed you! :)

------
zbear
Timeline.com | San Francisco | FULL-TIME | ONSITE (visa assistance provided)

Timeline provides deep context to relevant current affairs. When we released
our first application – Timeline - News in Context – on January 15, 2015, it
was immediately featured by the App Store Editors and then re-featured at the
beginning of February as the best app of the month of January. They loved us
so much that Timeline is now featured on iPhones in many Apple Stores
worldwide.

Timeline team members work in a comfortable and results-oriented environment
that comes with a great deal of autonomy, competitive compensation, and
generous benefits. Equally important, people here believe deeply in what
they're doing. Timeline is driven by a passion for a big idea. The world
deserves better information. In one word, they deserve more context. Join us
today.

Opportunities:

\- Backend Engineer (Go, Node.js) -
[http://grnh.se/a57jbd](http://grnh.se/a57jbd)

\- Frontend Engineer (JS, Angular) -
[http://grnh.se/328dax](http://grnh.se/328dax)

\- Design Lead - [http://grnh.se/daou7r](http://grnh.se/daou7r)

------
jameincke
CloserIQ ([https://closeriq.com](https://closeriq.com)) | New York, NY

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech startup
combining powerful software with world class service.

We are currently hiring for two roles:

Talent Advisor: [http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for the top
revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with interest
in sales and recruiting.

Business Operations Intern:
[http://clsr.us/j8h2w/8bd29](http://clsr.us/j8h2w/8bd29)

We're looking for smart and tech savvy interns to help out as we grow the
business. We're a team of 6 based in midtown east. You'll work with our
founders, talent team and engineers on all aspects of the business and have a
meaningful impact on the success of the company.

------
memracom
GenomeDx Bioscience Inc. - Vancouver BC ONSITE fulltime Software Engineer

We are currently seeking for a dynamic Software Engineer to develop analytic
pipelines and infrastructure to explore and manage this multi-terabyte genomic
dataset to join the team.

We have 3 Software Engineers already and are hiring 2 more. Much of the code
in place is in Scala and we will use the JVM ecosystem when we can but there
is also some core biostats stuff in R and that is unlikely to change.

You would be part of a team of engineers, supporting interesting biomedical
and genomics research by automating all the grungy housekeeping tasks involved
in managing datasets, and piping them into various computational pipelines
that the researchers have come up with.

We are currently in the second iteration of building a pipeline and we know
that we will need a 3rd iteration to get a pipeline that can handle the scale
and diversity that we have planned.

To apply, go to the website and follow instructions
[https://genomedx.com/about/team/careers/open-
positions/](https://genomedx.com/about/team/careers/open-positions/)

------
marketingadvice
Vantage Analytics - Toronto, Canada - Onsite

Growth Marketing Lead

This is a vital role, you’ll be responsible for growing our customer base of
paying customers and tightening up our conversion funnels.

This position will have complete control over managing and driving customer
growth so having a desire to lead and manage a comprehensive growth strategy,
as well as the skills to help execute that strategy, is critical.

You’ll need to take on the traditional marketing world, SEO and paid channels
(AdWords, Facebook, 3rd party networks, etc), content marketing, and the new
techniques of growth-hacking, all with a heavy emphasis on data and analysis
to run experiments and validate hypotheses.

The successful candidate must be passionate about using data to make decisions
and taking the company vision to new heights.

We’re looking for someone who embraces failure in testing, learns from it and
makes their decisions better the next time around.

As a startup, no job is too big or too small for anyone at the company, so
we’re looking for someone who thrives on being challenged, with a do-what-it-
takes attitude, and a high level of intellectual curiosity. They are energized
by finding new and more efficient ways to do anything (processes and systems
are just what we need to tighten up the way we work).

To apply email marketing@vantageanalytics.com or go to
[http://vantageanalytics.com/careers/#growth-marketing-
lead](http://vantageanalytics.com/careers/#growth-marketing-lead)

Also hiring in the sales and customer support side, also email
marketing@vantageanalytics.com

------
fheisler
TrackMaven | Software Engineers & Engineering Managers | Washington, DC
ONSITE, will help with relocation

See our engineering blog at
[http://engineroom.trackmaven.com](http://engineroom.trackmaven.com)

TrackMaven enables marketers to identify new opportunities and track the
success of their marketing strategies against their competition. Our engineers
are responsible for a product that helps shape the marketing efforts of major
brands from the NBA to NPR. As one of the early members of our engineering
team, you will have the opportunity to help define a new way to approach
marketing!

We are always finding new ways to:

    
    
      - Store incoming data from dozens of APIs while maintaining a fast customer experience
      - Identify trending topics among millions of pieces of content using Elasticsearch and NLP
      - Create awesome visualization tools around complex and highly diverse datasets
      - Analyze everything from tweets to press releases to discover new marketing strategies
    
    

Python/Django, AngularJS, D3, Elasticsearch, AWS...

To apply: [http://trackmaven.com/careers](http://trackmaven.com/careers)

------
graiz
We're hiring in Boston, MA and Oakland, CA for iOS, Android and Web
Developers.

We build great products and mobile apps but we also have fun. We pride
ourselves on a culture that values critical thinking and a passion for
crafting great products. We have a number of mobile jobs and are actively
hiring.

[http://www.raizlabs.com/company/jobs/](http://www.raizlabs.com/company/jobs/)

------
zwegner
IdealSpot Inc, Austin, TX, ONSITE

IdealSpot is looking for a front-end engineer!

IdealSpot brings the power of machine learning to retail site selection.
Basically, we work with the massive amount of location-based data sources out
there to help businesses find the best place to open a new location.

We're a young startup (less than a year old), but now that we have seed
funding, we're looking to scale up our business. We’re building out a large
mapping tool to help our customers visualize and interact with our data, and
we need a hotshot front-end dev to help. Since we're so early in our
development, there's a lot of room to help us work out the architecture, and
make a big impact in how our business works.

We would love to find a developer who has at least some experience with UI and
UX design. We find that understanding the user experience and flow is very
helpful to being able to code the interaction in a way that makes sense to the
user. Pixel-level design skills are also very helpful. That said, we expect
you to be able to do the following:

* Code in Javascript on one of the popular frameworks (AngularJS, ReactJS, Vue.js)

* Build interactive UIs utilizing real-time data from internal and external REST APIs

* Interact with the Google Maps API

* Build responsive templates in HTML5 and CSS3 (knowledge of Sass is a big plus)

* Work with a team within a shared Git repo - i.e., you should know how to merge your code and not screw everything up

Send us an email at work@idealspot.com if you're interested. Feel free to
include any past work you can show us, such as a GitHub profile.

------
tkl
At ShipHawk, each developer is entrusted with autonomy and is provided
transparency to all parts of the company. The more you put in, the more you
get out of your experience here. We are a small agile team that's growing
rapidly, 10 minutes away from Santa Barbara beaches. Pair programming and
mobbing are the standard. We're tackling ambitious problems and there's no
shortage of optimism and excitement here.

n addition to standard development skills, we're looking for you to have
optimism, ambition, and a go-get-it attitude. You enjoy solving complex
packaging and shipping problems and seek to make a tangible difference to the
industry fast. For example: say you have a bunch of boxes of different sizes.
You'll have to determine whether the boxes can fit on a pallet, and what the
best way is to arrange them. If you say: no problem, give me multiple pallets
and a weight and orientation constraint, then we want to talk to you!

You have: \- 3+ Years of Ruby on Rails Development and 5+ years developing
software in a commercial environment \- Solid experience in building high-
performance, reliable and scalable services \- Experience with Ajax based user
interfaces \- Experience with our current technology stack is a bonus: Ruby on
Rails, AngularJS, React, Git, Postgres \- Shipping/transportation industry
experience is a bonus

In addition we want the usual skill set: efficient, organized and follows
through on commitments. You're autonomous, have great analytical skills and
pay attention to detail. In addition, you're calm under pressure, have a great
work ethic and communicate well.

Please email me at theo@shiphawk.com if this interests you and please note in
the subject line that you are from HackerNews

------
robbomacrae
SoundHound, Santa Clara US, ONSITE Data Engineers, Speech, Search and AI,
Front-end Engineers and more:
[http://soundhound.com/careers](http://soundhound.com/careers)

Data Engineer at SoundHound here. We're rapidly expanding our data team here
due to the upcoming release of our Hound app and Houndify platform as well as
hiring in other areas. You can email me if you want to know more about any of
the roles or what its like working here: rob at soundhound dot com. It is a
fun music oriented company to work at and there is a lot of buzz about the new
Hound side of things. But don't take my word for it check us out on Glassdoor
and a demo video the blew up on reddit:

[http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-SoundHound-
EI_I...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-SoundHound-
EI_IE462779.11,21.htm)
[http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insan...](http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insane/)

------
ylere
1aim - Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time, Visa

1aim started 3 years ago as a technology company. We develop (and manufacture)
hardware, create software solutions and provide IT-Infrastructure. Our first
products are access systems and we are now expanding our offering to new smart
home/building automation products aswell. We enable engineers to focus on what
they can to best, letting them work on new products in small, highly
interdisciplinary teams, as well as getting rid of management overhead and
daily standup meetings.

We have almost no rules, we provide you with opportunities for your personal
growth and flexible working hours. You will work in a fast moving, young team.
Right now, we are hiring new engineers for the following areas:

\- (Frontend) Web Development

\- Backend Development (with a focus on high security/cryptography)

\- App Development (Android and/or iOS)

\- Electrical Engineering & Embedded Software Development

\- Mechanical Engineering

If you see yourself as genuinely creative, are fascinated by hardware and love
great challenges we'd like to work with you on creating the "connected
future".

We do not care about your academic degrees or where you are from, but about
the stuff you did and what you could create in the future given the right
opportunities. If you are interested in working at 1aim, write us an email at
work.hn<?>1aim.com and tell us about the projects you worked on that you are
the most proud of and which technological feats of the past inspire you.

We provide visa assistance, limited relocation support and free housing until
you find your own place to live.

------
diafygi
Python/Full-Stack | UtilityAPI.com | Oakland, CA | ONSITE | Solar Job

=Description=

We are a white-label SaaS that is used by solar and energy efficiency
companies to collect their customer's utility bill and usage data
automatically. We write scripts that collect data from utilities, and these
scripts can break unexpectedly when utilities change their interfaces, so
being able to update them quickly is important. You will be working in our
office at the SfunCube in downtown Oakland alongside me and our other two
software engineers. Our codebase is well organized, documented, and tested.

=Jobs=

* Full-Stack Engineer - You will be writing application code and helping maintain/optimize/scale the stack. At least 6 years of Python and Linux sysadmin experience required.

* Python Developer - You will be writing tools, scripts, and libraries that collect/parse utility data (pdfs, html, xml, csv, etc.) from utilities. At least 1 year of Python experience required.

=How To Apply=

Email me, Daniel Roesler, a cover letter and a PGP-encrypted pdf resume.
Please include links to your github, bitbucket, or personal side project
website (for reference, mine is daylightpirates.org). You must already be able
to work in the U.S.

=For Solar Skeptics=

In the last few years, the solar industry reached "grid parity", which means
that the unsubsidized installed cost is now cheaper than buying power from the
grid. That's why this industry is the fastest growing industry in the country.
This isn't some subsidy-dependent industry anymore. We work hard and we make
real money (while conveniently also saving the planet).

------
marcusddubois
Glassdoor ([http://glassdoor.com](http://glassdoor.com)) | Mill Valley, CA
(Bay Area) | Full Time | Onsite | H1B Visas Welcome

If you're considering new roles, we hope you're already actively using
Glassdoor. Our mission is to become the world's largest and most trusted
career community to help people make more informed job decisions. People all
over the world are able to share information on work culture, salaries,
benefits, interviews, and much more.

We've doubled in size in the last year, and are the fastest growing career
site in the US. Learn more about us from our own Glassdoor profile
([http://www.glassdoor.com/glassdoor](http://www.glassdoor.com/glassdoor))

Current tech openings
([http://jobs.jobvite.com/glassdoor/jobs/engineering?c=Enginee...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/glassdoor/jobs/engineering?c=Engineering)):

-Sr. Android Engineer

-Senior Web Developer

-Lead Mobile Quality Engineer

-Senior Software Engineer in Test

-Senior Java Software Engineer

-Senior Software Engineer, Search Infrastructure

-Director of Sales Technology Solutions

Feel free to drop me a line directly with any questions: Marcus@Glassdoor.com

------
TheHunter
Jibe - Hiring Senior Ruby Engineer - Full Time On Site Washington, DC or NY,
NY [https://www.jibe.com/company/careers/senior-software-
enginee...](https://www.jibe.com/company/careers/senior-software-engineer-
ruby-dc/) email - hpowers@jibe.com (my personal email) for inside track or
post_careers@jibe.com \----

If you want a job where there’s more enthusiasm than there is red tape, where
hard work charges the atmosphere with excitement and promise, where ideas are
encouraged, an entrepreneurial team spirit is essential, and people like
coming to work, then Jibe may be the place for you!

Join the close-knit Jibe Post team that conceptualizes and develops our
awesome job distribution platform. Hone your skills in an agile, test-driven
environment and have a measurable impact on a well-established, profitable,
and rapidly expanding business.

You:

• Are a seasoned engineer who enjoys teaching and learning from others • Are
passionate about writing code that is scalable, maintainable, reusable, and
well-tested • Enjoy sharing your experience with the team through mentoring,
and technical leadership • Are interested in building reliable, redundant
systems • Wouldn’t shy away from diving into a large Rails application to
refactor it into well tested components and services • Have experience
designing, implementing, and maintaining APIs as a service for your team and
customers • Enjoy optimizing complex data models for understandability and
performance

While it can be hard to measure experience strictly in terms of time, you
should have a strong, proven background in Ruby and Ruby on Rails. We’d expect
something on the order of 4+ years of full-time Ruby experience.

------
spraec
[https://relayr.io](https://relayr.io) | Berlin, Germany | EU VISA - ONSITE

Relayr is all about bringing devices together. You will be expanding our reach
by connecting exciting new devices and protocols to the platform. We also have
a growing number of internal and client projects and need an engineer to work
as a full-time employee together with our Berlin team.

The Mission:

\- Work with internal libraries and services to build both prototyped and
ready-to-market solutions \- Add value with every iteration to solve problems
fast \- Design and build independent micro services \- Collaborate with server
and hardware teams to give feedback on internal systems and define new
features

Your Skills:

\- Minimum 3-5 years experience in web engineering \- Strong proficiency in
JavaScript, ECMA6, NodeJS, persistance layers such as MongoDB and Postgres \-
Comfortable working with linux systems, DevOps and networking \- Experience
with HTML5/CSS is a plus \- Able to work in a structured, agile, test oriented
manner \- Interest in hardware such as the RaspberryPi and Arduino \- Good
level of English

If you're interested send us an email at jobs@relayr.io

------
laurenallanson
Greenhouse Software | NYC | Onsite/Full time

Greenhouse is helping companies get better at recruiting. Founded in 2012, we
have grown to more than 120 employees and have more than 700 customers, some
of which are the best known tech brands in industry. Our customers love
Greenhouse: [http://bit.ly/1IOuB6U](http://bit.ly/1IOuB6U)

We raised a $13.6M Series B in December 2014 and $35M Series C in August 2015.
We've devoted this year to scaling our business, driving product innovation,
and growing market share.

Engineering has been, and will continue to be, a huge part of Greenhouse's
early success. This team releases features multiple times per week and
empowers engineers to have a direct impact on our business. And we're hiring!

Here's a glimpse at who we want to hire:

Full Stack Software Engineers: you'll own entire features and work with
Javascript, Angular and Ruby on Rails

Security Engineer: you'll manage our security program and use tools like Burp,
Kali and Metasploit to hack new features before they go to prod

Senior Software Engineer - Infrastructure: you'll primarily work on
Greenhouse's architecture, building out our inhouse PaaS on top of AWS and
engineering micro-services using Ruby

Solutions Engineer: 70% of your work will be contributing production code to
build APIs and Webhooks. 30% of your time will be spent working directly with
our customers and partners

Learn more about Greenhouse and our amazing team here
[http://www.greenhouse.io/careers](http://www.greenhouse.io/careers)

------
tmostak
MapD | San Francisco (city) | Frontend Visualization Developer, Backend
Developer

MapD ([http://www.mapd.com](http://www.mapd.com)) is a Google Ventures/Nvidia
backed Series A startup that builds a hyper-fast big data analytics
visualization platform that takes advantage of the massive parallelism and
high memory bandwidth of GPUs. We literally can run queries orders of
magnitude faster than other systems and since the results are on the GPUs, we
easily visualize the result sets or feed them into machine learning pipelines.

We’re looking for:

Backend Developer - Someone with strong experience in C++ and database/systems
programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, X64 Optimization, and/or OpenGL a major
plus.

Frontend Developer – Someone with lots of experience with D3.js, preferably
also with Crossfilter.js and WebGL/Three.js. Needs to have good design sense
and significant data visualization background. Knowledge of WebWorkers and
WebSockets a plus.

We’re a small but growing team with deep knowledge of databases and GPU
Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive ($115K-$150K / 0.25+%).

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

------
joshuakarjala
Founders | Copenhagen | Onsite / Remote | Prototype Developer

Founders is a startup-studio which continuously develops new products, systems
and services, and turns them into great companies. As part of our company
development process, we love to put interactive prototypes in front of
potential customers.

As a Prototype Developer at Founders, you will quickly create web and mobile
prototypes working directly with the Founders core team and entrepreneurs in
residence. We work in a quick and iterative manner, with light-but-clear specs
and lots of user feedback. You will have input into how the product is
designed and architected, and be responsible for delivering great prototypes
with minimal supervision.

When you are not working on prototypes of new projects, you will work on
internal tools to power our portfolio companies. We believe that solving
problems for our own startups, also can lead to developing a potentially great
comercial product.

We have some big ideas in the pipeline and we would love for to be the person
who helps bring them to life.

===== YOU LOVE =====

\- ES6

\- React

\- Redux

\- Decoupled code

\- Building stuff that Works( _tm_ )

=========

Please apply @
[http://founders.workable.com/jobs/63949](http://founders.workable.com/jobs/63949)

------
alex_duf
THE GUARDIAN | SENIOR/SOFTWARE DEVELOPERS | LONDON | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Development of digital products is central to the future of the Guardian. We
build the products that showcase our diverse and important journalism. We
create the tools that the journalists and editors use to write their stories
securely, anywhere from London to Syria. We write the APIs and services that
allow those stories to be distributed across the globe. We write the products
and interfaces that show off and monetise that content to its maximum
potential.

We mostly program in Scala and Javascript, but we use the best tool that fits
the problem. We have hacks in the wild in all manner of languages. Our
infrastructure lives on AWS and our own OpenStack private cloud. We encourage
product teams to implement, manage and support their own stack. We do our
coding in public. Sadly, the same can be said of our karaoke.

You’re a passionate, intelligent human being who loves technology. You might
love the news, or you might want to reinvent it. You like inspiring the people
you work with and being inspired by them in return. You have experience of
getting stuff done. You are a talented Engineer who is, or will be, an expert
in their chosen field and has a strong interest in all software engineering
disciplines.

Further information can be found on our Developer Blog:
[http://developers.theguardian.com/join-the-
team.html](http://developers.theguardian.com/join-the-team.html)

To search our vacancies, please visit our careers site:
[https://gnm.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobsearch.ftl](https://gnm.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobsearch.ftl)

------
stanleyysuen
Insightly - San Francisco, CA/REMOTE OK - stanley@insight.ly

More than 800,000 users 150+ countries rely on Insightly’s intuitive cloud-
based CRM project management solution to track customer interactions and
manage contacts, proposals, opportunities, projects and files. Insightly’s
service integrates seamlessly with Gmail and Outlook 2013, and it has
consistently ranked as the No. 1 CRM application on the Google Apps
Marketplace. Insightly recently concluded a series B financing round and is
backed by Emergence Capital Partners, Cloud Apps Management LC, Sozo ventures,
and True Bridge Capital Partners. We are based in San Francisco and
conveniently located close to Muni, Bart, and Caltrain. We provide competitive
compensation packages, stock options, full medical and other benefits.

Senior .NET Engineer:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oFUNXfw3&s=HackerNews](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oFUNXfw3&s=HackerNews)
You will design, develop, and maintain the Insightly APIs and Hosted
Application. In this role you will be working closely as part of a smart and
collaborative team that is developing highly scalable cloud based CRM services
for small and medium businesses.

Senior SQL Server DBA
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oCpaZfwU&s=HackerNews](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oCpaZfwU&s=HackerNews)
Senior SQL Server DBA will be responsible for the design, deployment and
management of SQL server databases used as part of our SaaS applications. The
right candidate will have skills to design and maintain SQL Server databases
for 24x7 high availability production systems, review the SQL queries for
performance tuning and deploy an optimum data protection approach.

------
sglasberg
RJMetrics - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania

We're hiring for an Accountant and a Senior Software Engineer.

At RJMetrics, we inspire and empower data-driven people with powerful hosted
software. Hundreds of high-growth e-commerce, software-as-a-service, and
mobile businesses like Threadless, Chubbies, Food52, Tradesy and Wanderable
use our analytics platform to collaborate and make smarter decisions using
data.

RJMetrics is backed by some of the most successful technology investors in New
York and Silicon Valley, but we are Philly born and raised. We are located in
the heart of Center City Philadelphia in convenient proximity to all major
rail lines.

Contact me sglasberg@rjmetrics.com for details, or apply:

Accountant:
[https://rjmetrics.applytojob.com/apply/CzmPnM/Accountant.htm...](https://rjmetrics.applytojob.com/apply/CzmPnM/Accountant.html?source=HackerNews)

Senior Web Applications Engineer:
[https://rjmetrics.applytojob.com/apply/4N7FuW/Senior-Web-
App...](https://rjmetrics.applytojob.com/apply/4N7FuW/Senior-Web-Applications-
Engineer.html?source=HackerNews)

------
rtfeldman
NoRedInk in San Francisco (or remote, up to 6h time zone difference from
Pacific)

Full stack rails engineers wanted to make sure that grammer is taught good.
Every one's revolutioneyesing educaton but while some student's cant even
right the write words.

Then there was NoRedInk.

NoRedInk helps students quickly improve their grammar and writing skills.
We've got a small, technically excellent engineering team. We extensively use
React.js and Flux in production, as well as the compile-to-JS language Elm.

I work here because I get to learn about my practice (as well as my failing
grammar skills) every day. I work here because I care about education. I work
here because existing online tools for teaching grammar and writing are
pathetic. Join us as engineer #9, and improve how grammar is taught.

[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

p.s. A third-party study showed 36% of NoRedInkers improved 2+ grade levels on
their MAP scores! [https://www.noredink.com/about/casestudies/shadow-
ridge](https://www.noredink.com/about/casestudies/shadow-ridge)

~~~
smoyer
"Full stack rails engineers wanted to make sure that grammer is taught good.
Every one's revolutioneyesing educaton but while some student's cant even
right the write words."

Nice ... You only include one example of incorrect homophones but that's got
to be the most egregious grammar error I see in business correspondence. My
wife is a high-school English teacher - I'll ask her when she gets home.

------
davidw
G5 - Bend, Oregon - [http://www.getg5.com/](http://www.getg5.com/)

I was all set to move to Boulder, Colorado, but ended up getting a great offer
from these guys, and I couldn't be happier. Bend has a ton of outdoor stuff,
is still pretty small, but is growing. Compared to many other nice places,
Bend is still very affordable (houses cost about half what they do in
Boulder), and 'human sized' \- I have never driven to work since I got here!

G5 has a good engineering culture, nice people, and a bias towards clearly
delineating work time and family/outdoors/beer/whatever time so that we get to
enjoy the place we live in.

The mountain biking in Bend is _awesome_!

[http://getg5.atsondemand.com/](http://getg5.atsondemand.com/) lists the
current openings. In particular, in my department, a software engineer, and a
senior test engineer (someone who can write code to drive browser tests). I
have a recollection that the official channel is a bit form-heavy, so if you
want to get in touch with me directly, I can make introductions.

------
decode
Hitmeister - [http://www.hitmeister.de/](http://www.hitmeister.de/) \-
Cologne, Germany (Full Time, ONSITE, VISA)

Web developer: full-stack, frontend, or backend. Most of us work at all levels
of the web stack, but if your strengths lie in just frontend or backend work,
that's okay too.

We're a small team (15 people) using PHP, Zend Framework, MySQL, MongoDB,
ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, and memcached. We have a customer-facing site, a JSON
API, logistics software, and an internal admin site, all of which we build and
maintain internally.

Hitmeister.de is one of the largest online shopping portals in Germany, with
over 2.1 million customers to date. We have a warehouse from which we sell
items directly, but we also have a marketplace with over 2,400 sellers running
their own shops. We're seeing solid growth and we're looking for more
programming talent to grow and improve the site.

Speaking German is helpful, but by no means required. I'm from the US and we
have 3 other non-German developers. If you aren't an EU citizen, we are glad
to help with visa issues as long as you qualify for an EU Blue Card. If you
have a CS degree or at least 5 years of full-time experience, then you
probably qualify. We only allow on-site work, but we'll help you relocate.

Here's the job description in German:

[http://company.hitmeister.de/jobs/webentwickler-frontend-
bac...](http://company.hitmeister.de/jobs/webentwickler-frontend-backend/)

If you have any questions, feel free to get in contact with me (info in my
profile), or you can apply directly at jobs@hitmeister.de.

------
KingMob
SmartGift | New York (NYC) | Senior Software Engineer | on-site preferred, but
REMOTE for the right person (with occasional travel to NYC)

We're building the next generation of gifting and we're looking for a senior
full-stack web engineer to help us.

If you like working fast, building REST APIs that will be used by millions and
creating complicated e-commerce systems, we want you. You'll be given
responsibility, freedom, challenges, and the chance to determine your
workplace. Not to mention, we offer more equity than you could get at most
places.

If you think of technical debt like a curse that will come back to haunt your
future self, contact me (Matthew Davidson) at matthew at smartgift.it.

If you're looking for a little puzzle to do, write a code snippet (in any
language) that converts the word "hiring" into decimal Unicode points and then
concatenates their decimal representations back into a string. Use that string
as an email address to apply (E.g., the word "hey" would be
104101121@smartgift.it). Be sure to attach the code snippet as well as a cover
letter and resume.

No consultants, please, we are only seeking full-time partners for now.

------
ryanashcraft
Amplitude | Full Time | San Francisco | ONSITE

Front-End Engineer

We're looking for talented front end engineers to help build out our analytics
offering, engineers who aren't afraid to tackle the challenges of building out
features for an evolving product.

Our front end stack is constantly evolving to keep up with best-in-class
technology. We're currently building our UI using React and Flux. As we grow,
we believe it's important to continually evaluate and improve our stack and
take advantage of new tooling and libraries. We're looking for experienced
front end engineers that are not afraid to try out new technologies, and that
aim to constantly raise the bar for technical excellence.

About Amplitude

Amplitude provides mobile analytics that help companies leverage data to
create explosive user growth. Anyone in the company can use Amplitude Mobile
Analytics to go all the way down to the raw data and pinpoint the most
valuable behavioral patterns within hours. Built on the industry’s most
scalable platform, Amplitude ensures that customers never have to worry again
about increasing data volumes or surprise bills. Founded in 2012 and backed by
Benchmark, Amplitude is the fastest-growing analytics company with thousands
of customers who are creating outsized competitive advantages with user
behavior data including Nokia, Rdio, Rhapsody, MapQuest, DoorDash, and Yik
Yak.

[http://amplitude.com/careers](http://amplitude.com/careers)

[https://jobs.lever.co/amplitude/fbbc9f57-011a-4494-8bbf-
faef...](https://jobs.lever.co/amplitude/fbbc9f57-011a-4494-8bbf-faef8f7820bb)

------
cwalkatron
Pixar Animation Studios is looking for an onsite Senior UNIX Systems
Administrator in Emeryville, CA.

Pixar's Systems Infrastructure team builds, manages, and secures the systems
the studio depends on to twiddle bits and make movies. We work to ensure there
is sufficient server, network, and data center capacity to react to changes in
schedule, workflow, or resource demand. We help to keep the good things secure
and the bad folks at bay.

Services we manage directly include access control, authentication,
communications, data transfer, name service, intrusion detection, remote
access, and virtualization.

We are looking for someone with a drive to learn and innovate. The ideal
candidate will help us find ways to build and manage services in a repeatable,
collaborative DevOps style, solving problems before anyone notices them and
leaving systems more reliable and secure than they found them.

This position is perfect for an experienced sys admin who has worn many hats
and enjoys swapping them several times a day.

[http://www.pixar.com/careers#Pixar-Careers-
Systems-1399](http://www.pixar.com/careers#Pixar-Careers-Systems-1399)

------
Maxious
Digital Transformation Office - Sydney/Canberra, Australia - Full time ONSITE

We’re making Australian Government services simpler, faster, clearer and more
humane. Making life a little easier for a huge number of Australians, every
day. And we need smart, capable and dedicated people to help us do it.

Positions available:

\- Interaction Designer

\- Ethical Hacker

\- User Researcher

\- Web Ops Engineer

\- Technical Architect

\- Product Manager

\- Delivery Manager

\- Developer

\- Designer

Full details of each position at
[https://www.dto.gov.au/](https://www.dto.gov.au/)

~~~
garon2
Do you guys consider relocation and help with visas and what not?

~~~
Maxious
If you're interested in working with us and think you've got the
skills/experience/expertise we need, we'd encourage you to apply. Any further
terms of engagement and employment will be negotiated on a case-by-case basis.

------
The_Fox
Multapplied Networks | Chilliwack, BC (Greater Vancouver area) ONSITE | Web
dev (Python/JavaScript) & Linux network dev

We're a small team working towards a big goal: make the best Internet bonding
software in the world. Our code allows businesses around the world to combine
Internet connections for extra speed and amazing reliability. It runs on
everything from tiny 1 GHz systems to 32-core beasts. Multapplied Networks R&D
team works out of a little office in the heart of the Fraser Valley, British
Columbia- not typically known for high tech work, but a great place to live
and work and close enough to Vancouver to attend your favourite meetups,
conferences, and training events.

Our product has two parts:

* A Linux VPN client/server and router that bonds multiple Internet connections for speed and reliability. Our codebase is mostly Python with a few special tricks for performance-critical parts. We need a developer who can jump in and improve our VPN application, performance-enhancing proxy, QoS, firewall, and monitoring features.

* A web application used for configuring client premise equipment and VPN servers and reporting usage and status information. We need someone to tackle both the back-end Python (Django) and front-end JavaScript (AngularJS & Bootstrap).

Details and to apply: [http://www.multapplied.net/about-us/careers/web-
developer-py...](http://www.multapplied.net/about-us/careers/web-developer-
python-javascript/) and/or [http://www.multapplied.net/about-us/careers/linux-
network-de...](http://www.multapplied.net/about-us/careers/linux-network-
developer/)

------
michaelrstubbs
FiscalNote, Inc. - DC, NYC - Full time - Authorized to work in US only Open
Positions: DevOps Engineer, Mobile Engineer, Software Development Engineer in
Test, Software Engineer, Front-End Javascript Engineer, Data Scientist

Having grown from 25 to 80 over the past half year and with over $20 million
in funding, both our team and our customer base (Uber, Lyft, Southwest
Airlines, Aetna, New Balance, Planned Parenthood, both the Democratic and
Republican Governors Associations) is rapidly getting bigger. Building a
predictive analytics platform for open data that impacts every corner of
industry and society, we're able to penetrate sectors untouched by advanced
machine learning and NLP methods. CNN called us one of the Top 10 Startups in
America in 2014 and Business Insider just named us one of the 25 hottest
under-the-radar startups of 2015. Needless to say, the legacy competition is
not pleased.

We love engineering across a cutting-edge stack, we love our customers, and
most importantly, we love our team. Job descriptions and requirements can be
found at fiscalnote.com/careers.

Want to be FN Awesome? Email jobs@fiscalnote.com

------
kujenga
Meta | Boston, MA | full time | onsite preferred

Meta is building a platform that allows users to seamlessly search for,
access, and share files across all cloud platforms and devices; in essence,
Google for your files. We’ve closed a seed funding round and are looking for
talented developers to help us scale our MVP take our platform to the next
level.

[https://www.meta.sc](https://www.meta.sc)

We have exciting development work ahead of us in nearly every area imaginable,
including responsive client-side web development, a microservices-based cloud
architecture written in Go and Python, performance-critical native client
applications, a lightning fast personalized search engine, and complex data
science and analysis problems in semantic analysis and information retrieval.

We’re right in downtown Boston and looking for talented developers and
computer scientists to join us. Offering competitive salaries and large equity
compensation. Email us at careers@meta.sc and check out our careers page at
[https://www.meta.sc/careers](https://www.meta.sc/careers)

------
nwarder
Sendwithus | Lead Engineer | Frontend App | www.sendwithus.com/jobs

We are a Y Combinator company looking for an amazing Frontend Developer to
lead our app team. You’ll be responsible for architecture and technical design
of all user facing applications including our primary UI, landing pages, and
all other public resources.

We have offices in Victoria BC and San Francisco CA.

What do we offer?

Competitive salary + equity + benefits + parental leave. Be challenged and
rewarded as you lead all aspects of frontend development. Rapid professional
growth. Work with an amazing team of like minded hackers/nerds. Take part in
our annual company retreat (Whistler Party June 2015!).

What will you be doing?

Leading technical design and implementation of our main dashboard application.
Making high-level technical decisions about architecture and staying on top of
cutting edge technology Building technical roadmaps and prioritizing front-end
development projects. Implementing new dashboard features in Javascript, HTML,
and CSS. Developing static website deployment systems. Interacting with
customers to learn common roadblocks and technical requirements.

If you like what you see apply to jobs@sendwihus.com

------
danimalnelson
Tock | Chicago, IL | Engineering and Design

\----- About Tock -----

Tock is a comprehensive toolbox built to fundamentally change the way
restaurants think about and run their business. This includes a robust
ticketing, reservation, guest, and table management system for restaurants of
all sizes across the globe. We are hiring world-class engineers and designers
to join an already stellar team. Questions? Email us at jobs@tockhq.com.

\----- Job Openings -----

Front-End Software Engineer: [https://www.tocktix.com/jobs/front-end-software-
engineer.htm...](https://www.tocktix.com/jobs/front-end-software-
engineer.html)

Software Engineer: [https://www.tocktix.com/jobs/software-
engineer.html](https://www.tocktix.com/jobs/software-engineer.html)

Senior UI Designer: [https://www.tocktix.com/jobs/senior-ui-
designer.html](https://www.tocktix.com/jobs/senior-ui-designer.html)

\----- Press -----

GQ: [http://www.gq.com/story/dinner-reservations-high-end-
dining](http://www.gq.com/story/dinner-reservations-high-end-dining)

PBS: [http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/booking-table-may-soon-
mean-b...](http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/booking-table-may-soon-mean-buying-
ticket/)

Bloomberg: [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-15/nick-
kokon...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-15/nick-kokonas-and-
tock-the-future-of-restaurant-ticketing)

Bloomberg: [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-12-04/tock-s-
pre...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-12-04/tock-s-pre-paid-
tickets-could-change-the-way-we-make-restaurant-reservations)

Eater: [http://www.eater.com/2014/11/30/7294795/introducing-nick-
kok...](http://www.eater.com/2014/11/30/7294795/introducing-nick-kokonass-
ticketing-system-tock)

------
sayangel
InsiteVR | New York, NY | Full Time | ONSITE

\-- What We Do -- InsiteVR (YC W15) is building a virtual reality platform
that helps architects and designers easily present 3D spaces in virtual
reality.

Challenges we're working on: networked VR experiences, efficient mesh
compression for smooth VR performance, novel VR user interfaces, data
analytics of user interactions in VR, and finally making the development of VR
experiences as accessible as possible to anyone who can generate 3D content.

\-- What We're Looking For --

We are hiring engineers in NYC to help build the future of our platform. At
InsiteVR, we’re always pushing the limits of computing power, especially
mobile devices, to render highly complex architectural models in VR. Before we
can even walk around and experience these models in VR they have to be
processed and optimized for rendering. We are hiring a full stack web
developer to lead our web development efforts.

Full stack: [https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/70786-full-stack-
dev](https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/70786-full-stack-dev)

You can also just email me at angel[at]insitevr.com

------
ovatsug25
Software Engineer - Maritima Dominicana - Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic

Maritima Dominicana is a company in the shipping and logistics space. We aim
to provide a seamless experience for our clients and hope to serve as a bridge
between the Dominican Republic and the world. We are looking for people who
can work the full stack, though they prefer to focus on the user interface and
experience of the app. You want people to sit in front of the app you build
and understand what it is meant to do.

Immediate needs:

* Refactor and repackage our systems that are currently using Non-SQL databases that are inaccessible with C# and .NET. * At our current pace we will be done Q1 2016. We are looking to finish sooner.

What you will be assigned at first:

* Fix something from our list of faulty UIs. Good JS chops are prized. * Jump onto one of our 24 applications and implement pending changes.

Tech: C# / Javascript (React) / SQL Server / Python

Read more at: [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/95352/software-
engine...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/95352/software-engineer-
maritima-dominicana)

Please Email - gtk@mardom.com

------
gpoort
Rescale | wwww.rescale.com | Product Marketing Lead | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE

Join us to solve some of the most challenging problems of our time and work
with the most interesting companies of our generation. Some of the exciting
applications of Rescale’s simulation platform include: developing rockets for
space exploration, building more efficient vehicles to reduce carbon
emissions, and computation drug discovery and development to cure disease and
extend life.

Responsibilities:

* Translate new product/technical capabilities into meaningful customer benefits, including concrete positioning and messaging for all new product features

* Generate and nurture qualified leads via content marketing (white papers, case studies, social media, infographics, webinars, etc.) and digital marketing (SEO, A/B testing, email, ads, etc.)

* Evangelize and demonstrate the product to relevant technical and nontechnical audiences at trade shows and conferences

* Organize and execute successful product launches, working closely with product, engineering, PR, design, support and sales

* Create copy, diagrams, videos and concepts to bring Rescale to life on the web site, in collateral, and in presentation materials

Our investors include Sam Altman, Jeff Bezos, Richard Branson, Chris Dixon,
Paul Graham, Peter Thiel, Y Combinator, SV Angel, DCVC, and other leading
experts in cloud computing, SaaS, and enterprise software.

Let’s make the world a better place by allowing the world’s best engineers and
scientists to rescale their simulation capabilities.

This is a full-time/on-site position in our Downtown SF office. If interested,
please send your resume to jobs@rescale.com.

------
theuri
Guide Financial | Head of Engineering (Ruby/Rails) | San Francisco, CA |
[http://www.guidefinancial.com](http://www.guidefinancial.com)

The Head of Engineering is a critical position for us (we consider it our
"third co-founder"), and will impact all aspects of our company. You'll be
hiring, mentoring and managing a team, as well as managing our tech roadmap
and spending part of your time (~50%) as an individual contributor. Ruby on
Rails expertise is a requirement, as is prior experience managing a team.

As background - at Guide Financial
([http://www.guidefinancial.com](http://www.guidefinancial.com)) our mission
is to use technology (artificial intelligence and applied behavioral finance)
to enable millions of middle-class families to increase their savings rates,
make better financial decisions and achieve retirement security.

We've recently joined John Hancock as part of their long term innovation plan.
We’ll be continuing to support our core advisor technology and also build out
new, innovative technology in huge markets that will impact millions of
customers.

We seek to combine the best of a startup - small team, great technology, lots
of fun and a fantastic culture - with the benefits of an industry leading firm
- including very competitive benefits/comp and the ability to see our
technology deployed rapidly across millions of households worldwide.

To start a conversation - drop us an email at info@guidefinancial.com with a
brief note about yourself and a resume.

You can also read more here:
[https://www.guidefinancial.com/careers](https://www.guidefinancial.com/careers)

------
andrewzk
AIRTAME ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
Full-time, Onsite

AIRTAME is an early-stage startup in the heart of Copenhagen. Our wireless
streaming solution helps people work better.

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and automated
testing, and we are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable
software. Frequent code reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral
components of our engineering culture.

We are currently hiring:

* Backend Software Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/backend-software-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/backend-software-engineer))

* Frontend Software Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/frontend-software-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/frontend-software-engineer))

* Software Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/software-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/software-engineer))

* Test Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/test-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/test-engineer))

* Infrastructure Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/infrastructure-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/infrastructure-engineer))

We can sponsor work visas for non-EU applicants

If you're interested or have any questions, send an email to tech-
jobs@airtame.com

------
arjun810
Gradescope - [https://gradescope.com](https://gradescope.com) Berkeley, CA |
ONSITE

Gradescope lets instructors give out the same paper-based assignments they've
always used, but then grade them online, while keeping track of the exact
mistakes made by every student on every question. This enables unprecedented
data analytics: for example, we can reveal which concepts a student needs help
with, or which questions are too difficult. To top it off, instructors finish
grading in half the time.

Our product has been used to grade over 3.5 million pages of work belonging to
over 30,000 students. We’ve raised a seed round, and are making our first
full-time engineering hire to join the founding team of two PhDs and professor
from Berkeley CS. Over the next few months, we’re looking to expand our user
base and roll out advanced features including autograding, analytics, and
more. We offer market-rate salary with generous equity.

We’re currently looking for a full-stack engineer. We've got a Rails backend
with some React on the frontend.

If you’re interested, please email jobs@gradescope.com

------
jtwaleson
Mendix - [https://www.mendix.com/](https://www.mendix.com/) \-
Rotterdam/Amersfoort, The Netherlands - Full Time - ONSITE, INTERNS

Mendix allows large companies to build high quality, modern (12-factor) web
applications better, faster and cheaper than traditional technologies. Mendix
has an IDE for visual programming, an interpreter on top of the JVM, a rich JS
client and a cloud offering where customers can run their apps. We are
ambitious, fast-paced and stimulate personal development.

Over the last 4 years we received $50 million in funding and we have offices
in Boston, London, Rotterdam and Amersfoort.

We have many open positions at our R&D department which has 50+ people at the
moment. If you're very good we're always interested.

We have positions relating to: Java/Scala, C#, JavaScript/TypeScript, Cloud /
AWS / Full-stack engineers, QA, Python, Nginx+Lua, RDMS experts, Product
Managers

[https://www.mendix.com/company/join-our-
team/](https://www.mendix.com/company/join-our-team/)

------
Mikha
DoubleDutch - Data Engineer - San Francisco - Onsite - Full Time - Citizen
(Visa Transfers Available) Link:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=ohp8Zfwx&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=ohp8Zfwx&s=Hacker_News)

DoubleDutch is the global leader in event marketing automation software. We
transform events and conferences from good to great with data-driven mobile
technology. DoubleDutch is a highly collaborative team that builds deep
relationships with customers. If you are passionate about mobile apps, possess
exceptional attention to detail, are an expert communicator, and above all,
desire to make a big impact on a great team, then DoubleDutch is the place for
you.

DoubleDutch is looking for a Data Engineer who aspires to make a big impact on
our technology platform and deliver data solutions that will reshape the event
industry.

Up for the challenge? Apply today!
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=ohp8Zfwx&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=ohp8Zfwx&s=Hacker_News)

~~~
Mikha
Here is the new link to apply!
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9e785200-683d-491b-803f-4c...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9e785200-683d-491b-803f-4cba6f618fca)

------
arsenerei
SparX - San Mateo, CA - Full Time

Looking for:

    
    
       * Software Engineers
       * Dev Ops
       * Data Scientists
    

SparX is a small engineering team focused on applying online machine learning
and predictive modeling to eCommerce (impacting a 24 billion dollar business).
Our stack is 100% Clojure, service oriented, targeting 50 million users with
1ms SLAs. We apply engineering and data science to tough problems such as
dynamic pricing, shipping estimations, personalized emails, and multi-variate
testing. We are always looking for talent in data science, engineering and
devops. Bonus points if you can bridge 2 of these together. We love people
with strong fundamentals who can dive deep.

We're a small team, so you will have an opportunity for a high-impact role,
targeting over 50 million users. But our best perk is our colleagues: a
diverse and extremely talented team of seasoned engineers and data scientists.

We are located in San Mateo, walking distance from the Cal-Train station. Come
visit or apply online at [http://staples-sparx.com](http://staples-sparx.com).

------
jason_jones
LogMeIn - [https://www.logmeininc.com](https://www.logmeininc.com) \- Boston,
MA Simplifying how people connect to their colleagues, employees, devices and
the world around them to solve some of the world’s most complex problems,
LogMeIn has grown to become one of the world’s leading SaaS companies with
over 800 employees in 8 offices around the world.

Check us out: [https://www.logmeininc.com/careers/job-
listings](https://www.logmeininc.com/careers/job-listings)

Senior Software Engineer (Join.me) -
[https://goo.gl/j4DIK4](https://goo.gl/j4DIK4)

Software Engineer (Xively) - [https://goo.gl/yOPccp](https://goo.gl/yOPccp)

JavaScript Engineer - [https://goo.gl/6jAvLw](https://goo.gl/6jAvLw)

Android Engineer - [https://goo.gl/Sss7od](https://goo.gl/Sss7od)

Application Developer (Xively Professional Services) -
[https://goo.gl/rbblUd](https://goo.gl/rbblUd)

Technical Lead Engineer - [https://goo.gl/rkjV6W](https://goo.gl/rkjV6W)

Cloud Systems Administrator - [https://goo.gl/TNJTwu](https://goo.gl/TNJTwu)

ETL Developer/Data Engineer - [https://goo.gl/phEG5M](https://goo.gl/phEG5M)

For any questions: Jason Jones - jason.jones@logmein.com

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma, a stealth startup in San Francisco building a
browser-based collaborative design tool to improve the way designers and
engineers work together. We're a small team of 12, and we're looking for
talented designers and engineers (front end, backend, full stack, lead devops,
lead quality, mobile, and data science) who are interested in tackling
challenges in the creative tools space.

Example challenges: annotation system on top of documents for feedback, 2D
boolean operations on paths, speed up zooming in the app using a tile
quadtree, UI testing framework that simulates user actions, real-time events
and data pushing across the site, zero-downtime deployments, search API for
filtering user files.

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, Node, CoffeeScript, JavaScript, WebGL, Ruby,
Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
kerrigan
Locus Energy: [http://locusenergy.com/](http://locusenergy.com/)

San Francisco, CA and Hoboken, NJ. Remotes and those needing visas are
encouraged to apply.

About us: We’re dedicated to the proliferation of sustainable energy
solutions. To that end, we build tools and services to monitor, analyze and
manage the performance of tens of thousands of solar power systems. We’re a
mature startup with a close-knit team that is greater than the sum of its
parts. Our organization provides some structure while still leaving plenty of
opportunities to make your mark. We’re not perfect but constantly improving.
We value folks who offer a new perspective and play nicely with others.

About you: You’re passionate about sustainable energy and want to play a part
of pushing our society in that direction. Nothing would excite you more than
wedding your engineering prowess with your dreams of clean, green energy. You
are thoughtful, curious and ask questions when you don’t understand. You take
ownership of your responsibilities and see them through to the end.

Perks:

\- Conveniently office locations accessible from public transportation.

\- Relaxed work atmosphere. Flexible working hours and work from home
policies.

\- Health insurance, 401k, and all the other benefits of a real company.

\- Lunch provided once a week, with a smorgasbord of snacks available all the
time.

We're looking to expand our team with positions as a sys admin, QA engineer,
technical account manager, customer support specialist, SCADA engineer, and
others. Learn more at
[http://careers.locusenergy.com/](http://careers.locusenergy.com/).

------
StefanBill
Conclusive Analytics - Charlotte, NC - Full-time -
[http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/)

We're a small and growing company looking for people with a passion for big
data who love to solve difficult/fun problems for our clients. We're always
looking for great database developers, data scientists, visualization
analysts, and anyone with a passion for big data analytics. Here are a few job
postings:

Data Scientist: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data-scientist/)

Data Visualization Analyst: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data-visualization-analyst/)

Database Developer: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/database-developer/)

Being a small company, your daily job will not be defined by your job title,
and you will get to learn something new every day. We develop in Linux and
Windows, HP Vertica and SQL Server, and other languages & platforms like R,
Python, Tableau, SAS, DataFlux, or whatever we think is best at getting the
job done. We offer competitive pay & benefits, a pool table, lots of white
boards, and a great team of smart and fun coworkers. We are one of Charlotte
Business Journal's 2014 Best Places to Work.

Come join us! Contact hr@conclusiveanalytics.com for more details.

------
PieSquared
Karius | Menlo Park, CA | ONSITE, Full-time | Molecular Biology, Software
(Full Stack), Computational Biology, Wet-lab Automation, Machine Learning

We are a team of crazy biologists, engineers, data scientists and clinicians
on a mission to change forever the way infectious diseases are diagnosed and
treated. We face incredibly interesting challenges in software engineering,
machine learning and molecular biology, as we push the limits of diagnostics
and genomic technologies.

We're hiring molecular biologists, computational biologists, software
engineers and data scientists. Join us on the ground-level for this exciting
journey to shape our technology, product and company culture.

If you're an engineer who's willing to learn about biological problems, or
have experience in next-generation sequencing, feel free to contact me
directly: agibiansky@kariusdx.com

Some of the things we’re looking for in people (not all required):

• Comfortable and familiar with both backend and frontend technologies

• Able to glide across the stack as needed

• Computational genomics / bioinformatics background

• Algorithms development background and strong understanding of practical
implementation issues

• Deep understanding of probabilistic modeling, statistics and data structures

Potential responsibilities:

• Designing and implementing robust and scalable compute infrastructure on top
of AWS

• Creating pipelines for analyzing, storing and visualizing complex genomic
data.

• Research, implementation, and testing of new analysis methods in
computational genomics, in particular related to sequence analysis and
metagenomics.

------
gossnj
Superpedestrian | Cambridge/Boston | full time, onsite

Looking for an iOS software engineer and backend software engineer. Come help
making cycling a compelling and fun alternative to your car! We’re working on
a variety of software products to support the Copenhagen Wheel (check out the
demo video at [https://superpedestrian.com](https://superpedestrian.com)).

Positions:

iOS
[[http://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/YVaurj/iOS%20Sof...](http://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/YVaurj/iOS%20Software%20Engineer)]
Backend
[[http://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/GZ8EpB/Backend%2...](http://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/GZ8EpB/Backend%20Software%20Engineer)]

Other positions here
[[https://superpedestrian.com/careers](https://superpedestrian.com/careers)]

Feel free to send me any questions (goss at superpedestrian).

------
AaronLasseigne
OrgSync - Dallas, TX - Software Developer - Full time - On-Site Only

## About OrgSync

OrgSync is a higher-ed platform focused on creating an online campus
community. We help students get involved, admins get organized, and campuses
get meaningful information from their data. Founded in 2007, we now serve
hundreds of institutions with millions of users around the globe. We have an
exciting and relaxed culture that values team members' contributions and
dedication. Come be a part of our team!

## Development Environment

Our platform is a balance between cutting-edge and production-solid. We aren’t
afraid to try new things, but they must support our millions of users. The
platform is primarily a Ruby on Rails app, with additional services crafted in
Clojure, Node, and more. On the front-end, we’re big React fans, and we have
iOS and Android mobile apps. We’re fully hosted on AWS with a matching Docker
stack for local development.

## Positions

Software Developer - [http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers/software-
developer](http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers/software-developer)

------
Quovo_Will
Quovo | NYC, NY | Full-Time | Onsite

Quovo is a FinTech startup that helps investment advisors, financial
institutions, and everyday investors manage their money more effectively. Our
platform aggregates and delivers robust data for millions of accounts from
thousands of financial institutions, and our analytics engine generates
insights to help financial advisors and their clients.

We're hiring a Data Miner/WebCrawler - We use Python for all of our crawlers.
It helps to have a strong understanding of HTTP, webservers, DOM parsing,
XPath/CSS selectors, HTML, JavaScript, Chrome dev tools. Familiarity with SQL
a plus.

About us: We're VC-funded, located in the heart of Manhattan, and offer
competitive salary and benefits, including stock options, free health
insurance, and continuing education reimbursement (plus lots of free food!).

Email info@quovo.com with a resume and description of relevant experience, and
we'll take it from there. For more details:
[https://www.quovo.com/splash/jobs.php](https://www.quovo.com/splash/jobs.php)

------
jlisam13
Insikt (pronounced “in-seekt”) is a white label loan origination and investing
platform that enables any brand to lend to its customers and any accredited
investor to invest in consumer loan portfolios.

Insikt was born out of our realization that banks will not be the lenders of
tomorrow – brands will. Traditional banks, saddled with new rules and
regulation, are no longer in the business of taking risk and making loans and
cannot be relied on to deliver credit access and opportunity to the masses.
Instead, tomorrow’s lenders will be media companies, retailers and prominent
brands that have deep relationships with their customers and want to step in
to help their customers get a fair loan. But, to do it right, they need
scoring, servicing, technology and capital — all of which are expensive and
difficult to build. So, why build it if you don’t have to? This is the future
of lending. Any brand or company can be a lender. We’ve launched “Lending as a
Service” (LaaS) to power this transformation. We are bringing together the
best and brightest to solve real problems in the financial industry. We are
looking for diverse talent across many different domains including designers,
front end and back end development, product management, analytics and data
science, credit, operations, and capital markets.We want passionate, fun-
loving people who can contribute positively to our company and our culture.
Let us know if this sounds like you.

[http://www.insikt.com](http://www.insikt.com)

Technologies: front-end: angular, react back-end: java(finagle), node, groovy,
postgres

we run on AWS and we use chef for deployment.

Contact me: jlisam@insikt.com with the subject "HN".

San Francisco, Los Angeles and Austin. No remote unfortunately

~~~
lucasarruda
You should include ONSITE instead of REMOTE, because people rely on those
keywords to search.

~~~
jlisam13
thanks for the heads up

------
PelotonCycle
Peloton Cycle | NYC, NY | Onsite | Full-time

[https://www.pelotoncycle.com](https://www.pelotoncycle.com)

At Peloton we are changing the way people get fit by delivering live-streaming
indoor cycling classes to the most technologically advanced indoor bike.

A recent NPR segment about us: [http://n.pr/1Jh1rOD](http://n.pr/1Jh1rOD)

We are actively looking for:

* Software Engineer (Python) - [http://jobvite.com/m?35W0vhwi](http://jobvite.com/m?35W0vhwi)

* iOS Engineer - [http://jobvite.com/m?3rV0vhwD](http://jobvite.com/m?3rV0vhwD)

* Android Engineer - [http://jobvite.com/m?3oX0vhwC](http://jobvite.com/m?3oX0vhwC)

* Software Engineer (DevOps) - [http://jobvite.com/m?3RX0vhw5](http://jobvite.com/m?3RX0vhw5)

More info:
[https://www.pelotoncycle.com/jobs](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/jobs) or just
shoot us an email jobs@pelotoncycle.com

------
johnhess
KnowledgeHound (knowledgehound.com) - Chicago Boston or REMOTE - Contract,
Part and Full Time - Software Engineer

WHY WORK WITH US? Because the team is incredible. A-players on the tech,
design, and business side. Tons of talent without blustery egos or corporate
politics. Every day is a joy. Because we build a great product. Our design and
engineering is head and shoulders better than our competitors and we work with
the latest technologies. Because it’s the perfect time. We’ve got Fortune 500
clients, serious revenue, and investment, but we’re still small enough that we
want you to own substantial parts of the product, technical organization and
the business as a whole.

SKILLS

Proficiency with:

    
    
       - PHP or JavaScript/AngularJS
       - Version control
       - Automated testing
    

Beyond the purely technical, any great candidate will have excellent
communication skills and dedication to personal growth, learning and teaching
others. Email me and tell me how you learn & get better at your craft.

Come work with me: john@knowledgehound.com - Placement firms will not be
considered, no relocation/visas

------
fishtoaster
Joyable | [https://joyable.com](https://joyable.com) | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE

Joyable provides evidence-based, affordable mental health services to the
millions who can’t access them today. The Atlantic had a great article on us:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/05/the-
startu...](http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/05/the-startup-that-
wants-to-end-social-anxiety/392900/)

We're looking for any (or some combination of):

\- Android developer

\- iOS developer

\- Frontend developer

\- Backend developer

\- Fullstack developer

The company as a whole is 22 people, three of whom are developers. We formally
launched in March 2015, and we're just starting to expand our engineering
team. For the front/back/fullstack devs, we're looking for some amount of
professional experience in either Rails or frontend JS (we use angular, but
experience with any clientside framework is fine).

More details and apply here:
[https://joyable.com/jobs](https://joyable.com/jobs)

------
wc-
Digital H2O | Chicago, IL |
[http://www.digitalh2o.com/](http://www.digitalh2o.com/) | Full Time | Onsite

Digital H2O aims to build products that enable cost effective and sustainable
use of water in industrial processes. We use a strong mix of data engineering
and machine learning to forecast the oil and gas marketplace.

\- Senior Front-End Engineer | Seeking an engineer with strong experience in
building single page applications in a modern framework. We currently use
Ember but strong experience with any of the popular frameworks would be great.

\- Senior Data Engineer | Seeking an engineer with strong experience in Python
and a love of gaining new insight from data using tools like Pandas, SciKit-
Learn, and much more.

We offer market-to-above-market pay, your choice of laptop and multiple
vertical or horizontal monitors, 401k matching, annual bonus + biannual
review, and more. Contact wcleveland@digitalh2o.com or visit
[http://www.digitalh2o.com/careers](http://www.digitalh2o.com/careers) for
more info!

------
adamwatters
TheLadders | New York City |
[http://www.theladders.com](http://www.theladders.com) | Full-time

We're looking for engineers to join our team! If you want to help people find
their next job, come join us. We're hiring for iOS engineers, front-end
engineers, back-end engineers and anyone in between.

Some of the technologies we use include Scala, Java, Storm, Elasticsearch,
RabbitMQ and Backbone.js. (Don't sweat it if you're not familiar with them- we
believe that good engineers can pick up new languages and frameworks easily.)

We have a strong engineering culture and believe in investing in our team's
ongoing education through a dedicated training budget and weekly tech talks.
Besides that, we value good engineering practices like clean code and testing.

To learn more about us, check out: *
[http://dev.theladders.com](http://dev.theladders.com) *
[http://careers.theladders.com](http://careers.theladders.com) * @TheLadderDev

or email me at awatters [at] theladders [dot] com.

------
congenica
Congenica | congenica.com | Junior/Intern developer | Cambridge, UK | Full
Time

We are looking for a junior or intern web developer / system administrator to
join our growing team and help develop and maintain tools that will
revolutionise the way medical genetics work. Your software will be used by
clinical geneticists and genetic researchers worldwide; it will help make
clinical decisions and provide diagnoses, and ultimately help find cures and
save lives. No biological/genetic background is required. You will gain unique
experience helping us with the development, system administration and
maintenance.

The positions are suited to individuals with coding skills, and the ability to
communicate complex ideas to individuals across a range of technical
backgrounds. Your ideal skills would include at least some of the following:
\- server side programming language (e.g. Perl, Python, PHP, Java) \- frontend
development (JavaScript, HTML, CSS) \- databases (SQL/NoSQL) \- data
visualisation \- server / desktop setup and maintenance

Apply at congenica.com/careers

------
fhd2
REMOTE or in Cologne, Germany

Eyeo, the company behind Adblock Plus, is looking for:

\- Web developers to work on our websites ([https://eyeo.com/en/jobs/senior-
web-developer](https://eyeo.com/en/jobs/senior-web-developer))

\- Android developers to work on Adblock Browser
([https://eyeo.com/en/jobs/android-
developer](https://eyeo.com/en/jobs/android-developer))

\- JavaScript developers with a solid CS background to work on our core code
(no job ad for this role yet)

\- Python developers to work on our backend systems and development tools (no
job ad for this role yet)

\- Any combination of the above. If you join us, you can work on whatever area
you're interested in anyway.

We're in the middle of changing the world of online advertising for the
better, and there's a lot of work to do.

Apply at jobs@adblockplus.org if you're up for this, we'd love to hear from
you. Please include a list of your most notable open source projects or
contributions - we're an open source project, so that'd be a very big plus.

~~~
fhd2
We have proper job ads for all positions now:

JavaScript developer: [https://eyeo.com/en/jobs/javascript-
developer](https://eyeo.com/en/jobs/javascript-developer)

Python developer: [https://eyeo.com/en/jobs/python-
developer](https://eyeo.com/en/jobs/python-developer)

------
sacrilicious
Montefiore Health System | Full Time | NY Onsite

No remote, but telework 1 day a week after the first 6 months.

Part Hospital/part EDU, Montefiore is looking for Mac SysAdmins in the NYC
area. [http://jobs.mdoes.com](http://jobs.mdoes.com) (the title is Desktop
Analyst)

This is a job you can grow in; I was able to open-source a good amount of
code, (including contributions to munki and autopkg,) spoke at conferences
like PSU MacAdmins, and the boss and I both spoke at the MacTech Conference.
If you're as maniacal as I am about the devops mindset and sharing what you
know, this may be for you. (There's iOS-related and regular IT customer
service-type tasks as well, but mostly you'd be sheilded from having to be
reactive.) Major aspects of this working environment include: \- Customers
you'll respect, who have enough self-confidence to reciprocate \- Coworkers
that want to work hard and make you look good \- A boss and leadership that
give you room while challenging your ambition \- Benefits like... working at a
hospital, and a college. It's pretty great, one example: every week you earn
~10 hours off.

We're hoping you like the idea of making a difference with us. No ping pong,
no rock band, and you go home at 5. Take the generous time off. Have the
resources to experiment and reach your potential. For the tool-builders doing
keyword searches: sure, there's a good amount of django, flask, and
(py-)objective-c. But we're also getting the job done with puppet, munki, and
autopkg. If you (or anybody you know) might be interested, please reach out:
@sacrilicious on twitter, Allister Banks on linkedin, Allister on macadmins
Slack, and abanks@montefiore.org

(No recruiters or folks looking for freelance-type contracts, please)

------
yousifa
AquaCloud is looking for a Full Stack Web Engineer in San Francisco to help
protect our most valuable asset - water!

We extract actionable insights in real-time by analyzing water quality data,
helping our customers deliver safe water for drinking and grow healthy food.
AquaCloud detects and predicts issues before they become catastrophes.

Help us build an interactive web solution with data-driven insights to deliver
mission-critical information! You Will: -Design and develop a responsive web
application on a modern stack (Go, MongoDB, MySQL, AngularJS or similar)
-Develop internal tools supporting our web solution -Work with our designer to
implement a beautiful user experience (complete with intuitive data
visualization and manipulation) -Rapidly test and deploy

To Apply: Email me! Yousif@AquaCloud.com

Feel free to send a resume along with anything else you would like to share
(portfolio, github, etc…). Tell us something interesting about you!

Full job description: [http://aquacloud.com/AquaCloud-
FullStackEngineer.pdf](http://aquacloud.com/AquaCloud-FullStackEngineer.pdf)

------
bkparikh
Magoosh | Berkeley, CA | Lead Ruby Engineer | Onsite |
[http://magoosh.com](http://magoosh.com)

ABOUT US:

We're a 20+ person online test prep/edtech company backed by investors such as
500 Startups and Kapor Capital. We're on a mission to level the playing field,
making test prep more accessible, effective, and enjoyable. We're growing
strong and quite profitable, with over a million users from over 150 countries
and several millions in revenue. You can read about our culture/philosophy
here:
[http://magoosh.com/blog/?category=philosophy](http://magoosh.com/blog/?category=philosophy)

ABOUT THE ROLE:

We've accomplished quite a bit with our small, 2-person engineering team.
We're looking for someone who can grow and mentor the team and who also enjoys
getting his/her hands "dirty" (half manager/half individual contributor). So
far we use Rails (the core of our application), PhoneGap + AngularJS,
RubyMotion, GitHub, and we’re hosted on AWS. Salary range $140K to $170K +
equity depending on experience.

ABOUT YOU:

\- 6+ years of software engineering experience, although we care more about
the quality than quantity of experience

\- Experience building and releasing web and/or mobile applications

\- Experience leading or managing 1 or more software engineers

\- Experience recruiting and hiring software engineers

\- A passion for making a difference and leveling the education playing field

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/isvjl8](http://grnh.se/isvjl8) or email
bhavin@magoosh.com

------
browseatwork
San Francisco mostly/London/Madrid | TokBox | Everything | Onsite

[https://tokbox.com/](https://tokbox.com/)

TokBox makes a video API powered by WebRTC making it easy for customers to
embed real-time video into their websites and applications. We are a PaaS
company, and have great clients from individual developers to massive players
in tech, entertainment, education, and many other industries. The product is
great but the people make this place where I work. It's an awesome group-
nice, smart, skilled. We are laid back and have a sense of humor. Good salary,
flexible, and great benefits!

We're looking for Android, iOS, Java, and test engineers, someone who is
technical but is also a sales engineer, and people in BizDev, design, and
accounting.

[https://tokbox.com/careers](https://tokbox.com/careers)

or

[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qbD9VfwC&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qbD9VfwC&cs=9dNaVfwP)

Come join us!

------
noelh
Second Spectrum - Los Angeles, CA, Shanghai, and Boston, MA -
[http://www.secondspectrum.com](http://www.secondspectrum.com)

Big data has come to sports, and Second Spectrum is using it to transform the
sports experience, for everyone from coaches and players to the most hardcore
or casual fan. We have trained machines to understand sports at a level of
sophistication that exceeds that of most collegiate players. Using this
machine understanding, we deliver analytics software that is helping ten NBA
teams win more games, is enabling national broadcasters to tell better
stories, and will give every fan their own personal sportscast. We have signed
deals with ESPN and Fox to deliver content and interactive products for their
for their broadcasts, and have had our work used on both NBA Countdown and
SportsCenter.

We are looking for a variety of engineering roles, including full-stack,
UI/UX, systems, mobile, dev-ops, machine learning and computer vision
engineers. The responsibilities range from sophisticated UI design that
supports detailed but intuitive analytics, to front-end interfaces that will
appear on national sports broadcasts, to scalable backend infrastructure that
supports robust video streaming, to ML and CV engineering that enables the
semantic layer that understands the game. Our software stack is based around
Node, Go and Python, and we also use C++ for our video systems.

In addition to the engineering roles, we’re also hiring a product manager who
will guide our engineering and design efforts in order to deliver our
technology to all our customers, ranging from NBA coaches to casual fans of
the game.

If you're interested in joining us, our jobs email is is
work@secondspectrum.com. I'm also available for any questions you might have
at noel@secondspectrum.com

------
hungryblank
Contentful [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) (Berlin,
Germany, VISA assistance offered) is a content management platform for web
applications, mobile apps and connected devices.

It allows you to create, edit & manage content in the cloud and publish it
anywhere via API.

We are hiring for the following full time positions:

1\. Frontend JavaScript - Angular Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980)

2\. Backend JavaScript Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/14124](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/14124)

3\. Android Evangelist (onsite or remote) -
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/93482](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/93482)

4\. Ruby Evangelist (onsite or remote) -
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/93440](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/93440)

5\. PHP Evangelist (onsite or remote) -
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/93471](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/93471)

6\. Technical Support Engineer REMOTE PT timezone -
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/104097](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/104097)

7\. Solution Consultant -
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/27153](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/27153)

~~~
hackersaurav
This looks very interesting. Applied for the backend javascript developer
position through your job portal. Hope to hear from you soon.

------
d3media
Full-Stack Developer, Hamburg Germany, ONSITE

nodejs, golang, hadoop, docker, elasticsearch, etc

d3media builds adserving, analytics and other tools to power marketing
campaigns, custom on-site features, and activate advertiser data for targeted
campaigns.

We are looking for a great full-stack dev to join our team. You should be
willing to work on everything. (little bit of UI, application servers, message
queues/services, hadoop and infrastructure/provisioning)

As a small team we don't have the luxury of people working in silos "owning"
pieces of our stack. Currently we are one american, one spaniard and one
german on the dev team. This is a great chance to work on interesting problem
space with scalable loosely coupled systems and a big influence over the
future setup of the team and technology.

If you aren't local we can discuss remote for the right candidate or we can
help you relocate.

[http://www.d3media.de/karriere/full-stack-
developer.html](http://www.d3media.de/karriere/full-stack-developer.html)

------
ann_lewis
MoveOn.org | Software Engineer | Remote | Full Time

In preparing for the opportunities and challenges ahead of us — through the
2016 election and beyond — MoveOn is investing deeply in technology that can
help amplify ordinary people’s voices in our democracy, and we are hiring
passionate problem solvers who will take our technology platform to the next
level. Do you have great ideas and the enthusiasm to build them? Join our
team!

Responsibilities:

\- Write code and lead projects that span the entire software stack and
lifecycle, including prototyping, rich front-end apps, APIs, high-performance
back-end applications, database design, and cloud architecture.

\- Create and contribute to open source projects that share MoveOn’s
innovations back with the larger developer community.

\- Make key language, framework, and architecture decisions.

\- Come up with ideas for new apps, and launch them to millions of users.

\- Learn, grow, and succeed in your career.

\- Competitive salary, great benefits, work from anywhere!

[http://front.moveon.org/careers/#SE](http://front.moveon.org/careers/#SE)

------
mrrafael
Audible, Inc. (An Amazon Company) | Newark, NJ | Full Time | ONSITE (visa
transfers doable, relocation packages available)

Opportunities: Backend Software Engineers (multiple openings) 3-5+ years of
experience Must have CS Fundamentals (OOD/OOP, algorithms, data structures,
problem solving, writing clean scalable code) Any open source technology
welcome, as long as you are able to show that you have a strong grasp.

Email: mrrafael@audible.com

Audible.com (a wholly owned subsidiary of Amazon.com) is looking for dynamic
and motivated software engineers to join its Technology group. As a member of
the team you will have the opportunity to design and develop software that
runs one of the core areas of Audible business.

If you are a sharp experienced software engineer with a creative edge, strong
problem-solving skills, solid software development foundation and the desire
to be an individual contributor to Audible’s next generation technology, we
want to talk with you. Joining our team provides the unique challenge and
opportunity to write software that benefits many customers around the world.

------
catinka13
Appboy-Mobile Developers-New York-Onsite

Appboy is looking for mobile engineers (iOS and Android) to help us expand and
enhance our client SDKs. You’ll work with a team of committed developers on
software that is running on hundreds of millions of devices around the world.
Every member of our team is critical to success in an environment where
interface design and usability are as essential as performance and footprint.
Our ideal candidate is very interested in mobile development and has had some
experience in coding (not necessarily in mobile).

iOS developers apply here: [http://grnh.se/xfwyo4](http://grnh.se/xfwyo4)
Android developers apply here: [http://grnh.se/2xdpts](http://grnh.se/2xdpts)
Questions? Email me: cat.espiritu@appboy.com

About us: Appboy is pioneering a new vertical in the marketing automation
industry with a powerful technology designed for companies looking to build
better relationships with customers through mobile and other emerging
channels.

With its industry-leading 360-degree customer profiles and audience
segmentation engine at its core – coupled with an advanced multi-channel
campaign creation and delivery system that automates personalized, life cycle
marketing catered to each individual customer’s journey – Appboy empowers
marketers to make intelligent, data-driven decisions around how to best
engage, retain and monetize customers.

Appboy powers some of the most successful brands in the new mobile economy –
such as EPIX, iHeartMedia, PicsArt, Samsung and Urban Outfitters – with its
thought leadership, relentless innovation and focus on delivering tangible
ROI. For more information, visit
[http://www.appboy.com](http://www.appboy.com).

------
BornInTheUSSR
BRICKWORK SOFTWARE | NEW YORK CITY & REMOTE | Positions: Sr. Ruby on Rails
Engineer, Frontend Engineer

Brickwork Software
[http://brickworksoftware.com/](http://brickworksoftware.com/) is a startup
changing the way customers engage with brick & mortar stores online. We are
looking for exceptional senior software engineers to help us shape the product
and the company while growing with us.

About you: A ‘T-shaped’ Ruby on Rails developer with a bias toward back end or
front end development, love of great products and clean code. As a key early
hire, you will have a big impact on our codebase, engineering process and
culture.

About us: We are a smart, efficient and fun team that has a great time working
together whether in our Chinatown, NY office or on Slack. Brickwork is funded,
has a strong customer pipeline and is experiencing tremendous growth. NYC-
based and remote candidates welcome.

Get in touch at: work AT brickworksoftware.com with some links to where we can
find out more about you and the best product you’ve recently discovered.

------
kremlan
ALTA Language Services | Atlanta, GA | Full Stack | Onsite only |
www.altalang.com

Software Engineer: Mid and Senior Level Position Available

The engineering team at ALTA is a small group empowered to make decisions,
think independently, and embrace the newest coding and technology paradigms.
We write internal business applications as well as customer facing sites that
are the core of all operations. We strive to push new features into the
language services market.

Ideally seeking the following

\- BS in Computer Science (or equivalent experience)

\- 2+ years professional experience (mid), 6+ (senior)

\- Python or Ruby experience (we’re a Python shop)

\- Web frontend - Javascript/HTML/CSS

\- Relational Data Modeling

\- MVC framework experience (Pylons, Rails, Django, etc.)

\- Linux Servers

\- Cloud hosting technologies (AWS, Docker)

ALTA is a 30-year+ language services company based in Buckhead, Atlanta, GA.
We’re a 100% employee-owned ESOP, which means that in addition to a generous
benefits package, with time you’ll own a piece of the company as well. While
not a software company, great systems and software are at the heart of our
business and a key part of our strategy for the future.

email techresume[at]altalang.com to inquire or apply.

------
ro_bo
AltspaceVR | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
Permanent eligibility to work in US required | Virtual reality, Unity, Rails,
HTML5, React, ES6, WebGL, three.js

About us: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com)

Open positions: [http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

Our team: [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team)

WHO WE ARE:

\- AltspaceVR is a virtual reality software company building a platform for
communication in VR.

\- Backed by some of the best investors on the planet
([http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw](http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw))

\- With a team that is passionate about the future of VR.

WHAT WE BELIEVE:

\- VR will be for everyone.

\- The social connection enabled by VR will change your life (and we can show
it to you.)

\- We should embrace everything that is great about the 2D web.

\- That we can and will invent the 3D web.

For more info: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com) For open positions:
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

------
kevinwuhoo
San Francisco, CA - Academia.edu - Full Time Onsite

We're a team of 15 engineers (22 total) building an Open Science platform to
bring the world's research online, available to all, for free. With over 24M
registered users (that's a user-to-engineer ratio of 1.6M to 1!) and growing
at 10% per month, we're looking to reach to 60M registered within the next
year. We're currently working on products which accelerate the speed of paper
peer review and publication.

We're hiring full-stack engineers, front-end engineers, an infrastructure
engineer, devops, and a product designer. We use Ruby on Rails, RSpec,
Postgres, Nginx, Redis, Elasticsearch, Neo4j, Kafka, Backbone, and React on
AWS. We're 3 blocks from the Montgomery BART station. Check out our hiring
page at [https://www.academia.edu/hiring](https://www.academia.edu/hiring).

Please contact me if you have any questions or if you'd like to chat:
kevin@academia.edu (software engineer). Check my profile for more contact info
if needed.

------
dalys
Senior Platform Engineer + VP Engineering/CTO | Lifesum | Stockholm, Sweden,
Europe | Full-time | ONSITE

This text is for Senior Platform Engineer role. For VP Engineering/CTO check
out link below. We’re looking for an experienced platform engineer to help us
scale the platform as we grow. You will be part of the platform team and you
will be taking features from the idea stage to scalable production
deployments. You will work on making highly scalable solutions, get feedback
from analytics and monitoring tools and be able to refine and perfect your
solution at each iteration. Tech-wise, our server code is written in Python
and running on AWS (RDS, EC2, ElastiCache, etc). You will soon get familiar
with distributed computing, cloud hosting, database optimizations and search
solutions.

This role is a good fit for analytical and creative software engineers loving
team work. We work closely in a scrum team and follow the motto “team work is
better work”. You want to grow and learn from others, and you also want to
teach and help others grow.

[job text cut for brevity]

To read more and apply go to:

[http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/4301-senior-platform-
engineer-b...](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/4301-senior-platform-engineer-
backend-python)

[http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/5084-vp-engineering-
cto](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/5084-vp-engineering-cto)

We're also looking for people for some other roles.

Senior Data Engineer - [http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/3947-senior-data-
analyst](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/3947-senior-data-analyst)

iOS Mobile Engineer - [http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/3714-ios-mobile-
engineer](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/3714-ios-mobile-engineer)

Senior Test Automation Engineer - [http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/1711-test-
automation-engineer](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/1711-test-automation-
engineer)

​Android developer - [http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/343-android-
developer](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/343-android-developer)

------
will_critchlow
Distilled (www.distilled.net) is hiring in London (UK), New York City (NYC)
and Seattle WA - all permanent, full-time roles.

We have a whole host of open positions:
[https://www.distilled.net/jobs/](https://www.distilled.net/jobs/)

We recently had an all-hands email thread where the whole team discussed what
brought them to Distilled, and why they are still here. It got many great
replies (including a number talking about how people's friends had typically
had 2-3 jobs in the time they'd been with us), but this one stood out:

"A combination of an informal environment, freedom, and high expectations - I
wanted a place where I could be myself and grow doing/learning things that I
was passionate about, while having lots of smart people around me to
collaborate with in doing so. I came from a huge, strictly regimented and
siloed company, and was fed up with being told "that's a great idea, but it's
not your job", and Distilled seemed to be the polar opposite."

------
hit_smpx
Smartprix | [http://www.smartprix.com](http://www.smartprix.com) | Full
Time/Intern, ONSITE | Noida, India

We are looking for Backend Developers (PHP), Front-End Developers, Android &
iOS Developers, Graphics Designer for one of top comparison shopping site in
India.

Smartprix.com is one of India's largest and rapidly growing comparison
shopping platform with well over 10 Million shoppers monthly. At Smartprix,
savvy shoppers can instantly find and compare millions of unique products and
services across various categories with 100+ online stores. Our goal is to
provide a user all the tools he might need to make an informed choice and do
it in the most intuitive and simple way.

Apply if you are comfortable with taking a lot of responsibility in a dynamic
environment.

Our stack is: PHP, Nginx, MySQL, Redis & ElasticSearch. Smartprix is located
in Sector-65, Noida, India.

More information:
[http://www.smartprix.com/about/jobs](http://www.smartprix.com/about/jobs)

Apply Now: jobs@smartprix.com

------
predius
Scrapinghub Ltd. is looking for PYTHON (Scrapy, Django) and ERLANG Engineers,
as well as SALES and SUPPORT engineers.

We're a fully distributed company (largest founded outside of the US!) with
107 engineers and staff. So totally REMOTE.

Based around open source, we maintain Scrapy, Portia, Webstruct, Frontera, and
a lots of other tools made for crawling and scraping massive web datasets–
everyone at SH helps makes these projects grow, and we offer to pay you to
work on open source if you're good enough.

[http://scrapinghub.com/careers](http://scrapinghub.com/careers)

You'll have the chance to work on projects that harvest and transfer datasets
of thousands of millions of records, as well as build some of the systems that
will deliver data to current Fortune 500 companies and the startups that are
building great products on top of our stack.

We have a very engineering-driven culture (two engineer-founders) and a great
place to work if you're self-directed and curious, and interested in working
in open source environments.

~~~
zerr
`This is a telecommuting position and salaries we pay are not adjusted based
on where you live.`

That's great. In other words, can one expect US-level salaries regardless of
place of residence? How common is 6-figure USD salaries among your employees
around the world?

------
eagsalazar2
Mobile Developer, ONSITE in San Francisco, CA - Full-time

Substantial is a steadily-growing, eight-year-old, 75-person product
development studio headquartered in Seattle looking for an ambitious Mobile
Developer to join our growing San Francisco office. We design and develop
everything from mobile apps to large, embedded multi-touch installations for
startups, global brands, and not-for-profits.

Job details and a good read: [http://substantial.com/careers/ambitious-mobile-
developer-sf...](http://substantial.com/careers/ambitious-mobile-developer-
sf/)

[http://substantial.com/blog/2014/05/15/hiring-developers-
at-...](http://substantial.com/blog/2014/05/15/hiring-developers-at-
substantial/)

If you have any interest in joining a new and small team that’s pushing the
limits of what it means to do meaningful and validated product development in
an agency setting, please apply.

------
mattweppler
NVIDIA - [http://www.nvidia.com](http://www.nvidia.com) \- Santa Clara, CA -
ONSITE

We are looking for a passionate & motivated Senior Full Stack engineer to join
the Web Applications Team team. The team develops custom software tools and
services that allow different business units to solve tough problems. One
example of this is our flagship event GTC. GTC is a developer conference that
we host annually. Our tools support the entire lifecycle allowing potential
speakers/presenters to submit talks/posters, attendees to register and
purchase passes to the event, and create personalized schedules based on talks
of interest to name a few. Our platform integrates with apis & micro services
both within NVIDIA and external.

[http://jobsearch.nvidia.com/pljb/nvidia/nvidiaemployment/app...](http://jobsearch.nvidia.com/pljb/nvidia/nvidiaemployment/applicant/jobClick.jsp?count=1&id=11433)

------
ler0ix
Rafflecopter | Boulder, CO

UI Engineer

Focus entirely on UI-related work, and be involved in product creation from
soup to nuts

Create new UI libraries and abstractions using modern tools like Clojurescript
& SCSS

Be responsible for critical aspects of the product, while having the freedom
to explore new ideas

[http://jobs.rafflecopter.com/ui-engineer/](http://jobs.rafflecopter.com/ui-
engineer/)

------
rd108
BrainBot, Inc. | San Francisco and Shenzhen, China | Employee #1 |
Onsite/Remote, Full-time

What we do: We're making a wearable biosensor technology that will disrupt
anti-anxiety medication. This is a unique opportunity: we're spending two
months in the new Silicon Valley- Shenzhen, China - in our offices in the
heart of Huaqiangbei Electronics market. Then we move back to home base in San
Francisco, use our locked-down supply chain and build a billion dollar
healthcare business.

Your skills: * Analog design/EE * Firmware * Biosensor knowledge

Basic Qualifications: Bachelors, Masters or Ph.D. in Computer Science,
Computer Engineering, Electrical Engineering, or related field, with hands-on
experience in designing, prototyping and testing biosensors. Preference for
ECG experience and firmware chops.

The deal: * We are extremely early, so you will have significant equity * We
have revenue and have raised a small seed round * Business has high-growth
revenue curve + numerous potential acquirers in the healthcare space

email rohan@brainbot.me to talk directly to the founder

------
spot
Beaker Notebook - [http://BeakerNotebook.com](http://BeakerNotebook.com) | NYC
| onsite fulltime fullstack

The Beaker team develops a web UI and IDE for statistical modeling, data
analysis, and visualization. Beaker is open source, based on a modern
Angular/Bootstrap frontend, nginx and a collection of servers, mostly JVM-
based. The work is done primarily on Github
([https://github.com/twosigma/beaker-
notebook](https://github.com/twosigma/beaker-notebook)) outside the corporate
network, making for a comfortable and high-velocity developer experience. We
are looking for a fullstack engineer to take this complex application to 2.0,
including performance optimization of IPC between multiple languages using
shared memory, server architecture, collaborative realtime editing, and
cluster integration. We are also hiring frontend. Contact me directly with any
questions or to apply (spot at draves dot org).

------
callumprentice
Linden Lab - San Francisco, CA and Boston, MA -
[http://www.lindenlab.com/careers](http://www.lindenlab.com/careers)

Creators of Second Life ([http://secondlife.com](http://secondlife.com)) and
our in development platform for virtual experiences, codenamed Project Sansar.
([http://www.lindenlab.com/releases/linden-lab-invites-
first-v...](http://www.lindenlab.com/releases/linden-lab-invites-first-
virtual-experience-creators-to-project-sansar-testing))

Lots of positions available and specifically,

● Senior software engineer (Web) for Second Life ● Senior software engineer
(Content pipeline) for Sansar ● Senior software engineer for Sansar

Find out more at
[http://www.lindenlab.com/careers#Life_at_Linden_Lab](http://www.lindenlab.com/careers#Life_at_Linden_Lab)

Drop me a note at callum@lindenlab.com so I can give you more info and forward
your resume to the right people.

------
Bwater_Tech
Bridgewater Associates | Westport, CT | Onsite | Full Time| Visa and
Relocation assistance

We are currently hiring technologists across the company to help on a variety
of initiatives. We are developing an infrastructure for the future, which will
be a cloud-based, secure, and highly available platform, using technologies
like AWS, Ansible, and Chef. We are also building an IDE for investment logic
which allows our researchers to express their ideas and test them in a variety
of economic conditions, using Scala, Cassandra, grid computing, and other
technologies. We have dozens of other projects and are hiring for many roles -
just apply if you want to learn more.

* Cloud Software Engineer - [http://tinyurl.com/pcu7g3k](http://tinyurl.com/pcu7g3k)

* Natural Language Processing Specialist - [http://tinyurl.com/o8vg6za](http://tinyurl.com/o8vg6za)

* Software Developer - [http://tinyurl.com/npjyyby](http://tinyurl.com/npjyyby)

* Software Engineer in Test - [http://tinyurl.com/oarutur](http://tinyurl.com/oarutur)

* Senior Researcher - [http://tinyurl.com/oxmgeen](http://tinyurl.com/oxmgeen)

* Cloud Systems Engineer - [http://tinyurl.com/p8xnkne](http://tinyurl.com/p8xnkne)

* Product Manager - [http://tinyurl.com/pgv4vlh](http://tinyurl.com/pgv4vlh)

* Engineering Manager - [http://tinyurl.com/praffz3](http://tinyurl.com/praffz3)

------
bmarnane
SYSTEMS ENGINEER - Local Measure - Sydney - VISA

Local Measure
([http://www.getlocalmeasure.com](http://www.getlocalmeasure.com)) is
transforming the way that companies use social media to listen and engage with
customers who are on-site at their business premises. Based in the heart of
Darlinghurst, we are growing rapidly and have global offices in Singapore, US
and UK with a fun startup culture and a tightly-knit 20-person team. Our
clients include Qantas, News Corp, Accor, Sydney Opera House and we have an
all-star set of investors and advisors, including senior executives from
Google, Twitter, and Salesforce, to name just a few!

We're looking for a Python and/or Go engineer to join our engineering team in
Sydney (although remote work is an option for the right candidate)

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/employer/jobs/119902/listi...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/employer/jobs/119902/listing)

------
dabent
MedTech Exchange, Inc. -- Atlanta, GA

We are a small, but growing healthcare IT company based in Atlanta, Georgia.
We’re looking for Front-End Developers who are passionate about making fast,
scalable, and well-designed web interfaces for the healthcare industry. You
will be utilizing the latest web technologies to solve challenging problems,
create innovative web applications from the ground up and understand exactly
what it takes to create an outrageously good user experience while driving
down the costs of health care. As a member of the team you'll be designing and
developing new user interfaces as well as supporting our existing systems. As
an early hire, you'll have the chance to build new product and shape the
culture of our company as we grow.

We're looking for serious server-side developers (Java, Play Framework, Scala)
-- people with some professional experience (3 years or more) to join our team
right now and be, or grow into, technical leaders in short order.

Interested? Send your resume to hiring@medtechexchange.com

------
weatherlight
* EVERWISE * |Software Architect| Software Engineer |Sr. Software Engineer | Sr. Front-end Engineer |Sr. DevOps Engineer | NYC, USA - Fulltime -ONSITE What is Everwise? Everwise connects professionals with the people and insights that can help them succeed at every stage of their career. We are a venture-backed startup with big ambitions. We are tackling the $300B career development industry with a unique, data-driven software platform. [http://fortune.com/2015/05/10/everwise-mentor-program/](http://fortune.com/2015/05/10/everwise-mentor-program/) Market-rate salary, generous stock options. to apply checkout: [https://www.geteverwise.com/were-hiring/](https://www.geteverwise.com/were-hiring/) Keywords: ruby new york city angular nginx rails aws digital ocean bootstrap javascript coffeescript

------
bleftson
Clariture - [http://clariturehealth.com](http://clariturehealth.com) \- San
Francisco, CA - Full Time - ONSITE

We’re hiring back-end and front-end engineers to help us revolutionize
Healthcare Marketing. The healthcare industry is way behind in adopting many
innovations in digital marketing. As a result, there’s a massive amount of
money being wasted on ineffective marketing channels. Come help us build the
tools to connect healthcare providers with the right online audiences!

We’re hiring:

* Back-end engineers - [http://clariturehealth.theresumator.com/apply/SvGR9k/Web-Eng...](http://clariturehealth.theresumator.com/apply/SvGR9k/Web-Engineer-Backend)

* Front-end engineers - [http://clariturehealth.theresumator.com/apply/5d0uES/Web-Eng...](http://clariturehealth.theresumator.com/apply/5d0uES/Web-Engineer-Frontend)

Our stack:

Back-end: Python, Django, Celery, PostgreSQL

Front-end: Foundation, d3.js, AngularJS

Infra: AWS, Docker

------
agox
Backstop Solutions | Chicago, IL | ONSITE

Backstop makes a CRM tool that Alternative Investment (e.g. hedge fund,
pension fund, endowment) managers use. Sounds boring? Hell yeah it is!
Backstop makes it interesting though, by relentlessly pursuing new and
interesting technologies. I've been there for two years, and it's an absolute
blast.

We have major projects in Java, Clojure, Scala, C#, and Ruby, and minor
projects in just about every language that's gotten any traction in the last
two decades.

All the standard benefits, plus unlimited PTO. Click the link to apply!

Java Developer:
[http://backstopsolutions.atsondemand.com/index.cfm?fuseactio...](http://backstopsolutions.atsondemand.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=512784.viewjobdetail&CID=512784&JID=503134)

Ruby Developer:
[http://backstopsolutions.atsondemand.com/index.cfm?fuseactio...](http://backstopsolutions.atsondemand.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=512784.viewjobdetail&CID=512784&JID=503656)

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after three years, we’re moving data for a third of all K-12
students in America (19M kids), and 42,000 schools are using us to manage
their education apps. Our goals are much bigger than that, though. We want to
be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of 80 (33 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re looking for
senior software engineers, product managers, and analytics superstars. More
generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and passionate about
improving the way education works for everyone.

Check us out at
[https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs), or check out
our recent press here:
[http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2015/08/27/434667722/one-
thir...](http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2015/08/27/434667722/one-third-of-
schools-are-using-this-app-youve-never-heard-of)

------
bradypostmates
Company: Postmates

Location: San Francisco

Visa: offer visa transfers and green card sponsorships

Roles: Software Engineers (backend, front-end, Android, iOS, reliability,
infrastructure)

Job Descriptions: [https://postmates.com/jobs](https://postmates.com/jobs)

About the company: Founded in 2011 and located in San Francisco right next to
Caltrain, Postmates is transforming the way local goods move around a city by
enabling anyone to get any product delivered in under one hour. Our
revolutionary urban logistics and on-demand delivery platform connects
customers with local couriers, who purchase and deliver goods from any
restaurant or store in a city. With the largest on-demand delivery fleet in
the country, we currently operate in 30 cities across the country and the
number of deliveries we do each year has grown 10x every year. We built an API
that allows Postmates to power delivery for any company, which has led to
partnerships with Starbucks, Chipotle, McDonalds, and more.

I'm happy to answer any questions at brady@postmates.com

------
SendGrid
Orange, California (CA) (Orange County/OC) >> Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO) >>
ANNNNNNND our brand spanking new Redwood City Office, CA! >> (full-time)

\---

Email Delivery. Simplified. SendGrid is the world's largest Email
Infrastructure as a Service provider. Our email delivery service moves 2% of
the world's non-spam email (over 20 billion emails/month) for more than
180,000 companies including technology leaders like Booking.com, Spotify, and
Uber.

\---

[http://sendgrid.com/careers.html](http://sendgrid.com/careers.html) Software
Engineers (All Kinds!), Software Engineers in Test, Manager of Software
Engineering, Director of Quality Engineering, Sr. DevOps Engineers

\---

Toys: We've made the transition to Go (check us out if you're interested in
learning), Kafka, Redis, Chef, Docker, Riak, Elasticsearch, , MySql,Linux,
Agile (We are technology agnostic - doesn't matter what you currently code in)

\---

-Socrate-

Subject: HN Who is hiring > recruiting@sendgrid.com > if you don't see
anything that you could directly apply to.

------
hughstephens
Dialogue Group | Melbourne Australia | REMOTE OK

 __Web design / UX front-end Designer __and __NodeJS / MEAN engineer __

We build products that solve wicked problems – simple solutions to complex
issues.

We're looking to grow our small team by adding a full-time front-end engineer
(experience with things like Angular, React etc a massive plus, but we also
need someone with a core design nous – you should be confident prototyping in
HTML and CSS). Some general experience doing traditional 'graphic design' is
also useful for the occasional thing that needs to be put together (like a
logo for an MVP).

We're also on the lookout for an awesome Node dev – some of our products are
(relatively) boring CRUD-type applications (MEAN stack mostly) but we have
some more interesting bits and pieces too in the realtime space (think slack
meets trello), analytics (how do you build small questionnaires to produce
meaningful ongoing measurement of employee satisfaction?) and trying to fix
one of the web's biggest problems: PDF forms.

We're a little team and there are still a lot of things we need to work on
internally, like formalising the ways that we work and roadmap products (an
ongoing struggle), and I'd love to hear your thoughts on your approach.

I'm (CEO/MD) based out of Melbourne but our team is global (India,
Philippines, Dominican Republic, Australia). A bit of overlap with our
timezone (+10 GMT) is necessary, but you don't have to work 9-5 local – that's
crazy.

Get in touch through email, addresses below. Individuals please, I prefer to
work with people directly, not businesses/recruiters etc.

hugh + design @ dialoguegroup dot com dot au – design position

hugh + node @ dialoguegroup dot com dot au – Node position

------
Novex
Insight Informatics - [http://libero.com.au/](http://libero.com.au/) \-
Brisbane, Australia or REMOTE (within Australia)

We're a team of 12 responsible for delivering a world-class Library Management
Platform to Public, Corporate and University Libraries around Australia,
Germany, Italy, Switzerland and the United Kingdom. Our mission is to provide
the best set of tools that empower libraries to build communities, simplify
their day to day running and provide exactly what their members need.

Front-End Developer: We're entirely web-based and have been prototyping our
latest stuff with React.js - our customers love what we've come up with so
far. We're after experienced people passionate about user experience to invent
new ways to interact with your library, as well as build upon what we have at
the moment.

Shoot us an email at seb@libero.com.au to chat if you're interested, or even
if you were/still are that kid that likes hanging out at the library.

------
bostik
Smarkets, London, UK. On-site only.

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. A small, agile, and fast-growing
team, who recently broke £1 billion in lifetime trades on our platform.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automated testing. We can - and do - deploy to production
several times a day.

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at
[https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/](https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

------
BinaryResult
Disco Melee | Full Time | Full Stack Clojure Developer | 100% Remote
[http://discomelee.com/](http://discomelee.com/) |
[http://beta.discomelee.com/](http://beta.discomelee.com/)

Disco Melee was founded by gamers, for gamers, to deal with with the lack of
social features in other gaming-centric sites, and to reinvent the concept of
social streaming. Basically we are "making gaming social again". We're in beta
now with plans for public launch soon!

The frontend is built in Clojurescript and Om, the backend in Clojure on a
PostgreSQL database. While we do require some degree of prior experience with
these technologies, we also greatly value an ability to learn, take ownership,
be proactive, and communicate well with others.

For the full posting see
[http://discomelee.com/jobs/](http://discomelee.com/jobs/) | email
work@discomelee.com to apply.

------
rlpb
Canonical - Software Engineer (Server) - Full Time - REMOTE (US or European
time zones)

Join my team and work on Ubuntu Server itself.

More details at:
[https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=1021)

------
chrisconley
RealScout - Rails Engineers/Javascript Engineers/Data Engineers/Data
Scientists - Mountain View, CA - Full-time

We pair program [1], hold hack days every other Friday [2], and have recently
improved test coverage from 45% to 80%. The focus seems to be paying off: In
the first half of 2015, homes sold through RealScout grew 25% month over
month.

We're on the way to Series B being previously backed by Joe Lonsdale (Palantir
founder), Ken DeLeon (2012's #1 Realtor) and several others ($7m to date).

If you're interested in helping to shape and mold engineering culture and
technology in a small and growing team, feel free to reach me at chris (at)
realscout.com.

[1] - [http://eatcodeplay.com/why-we-killed-off-code-
reviews/](http://eatcodeplay.com/why-we-killed-off-code-reviews/)

[2] -
[https://twitter.com/chrisconley/status/618830194971774976](https://twitter.com/chrisconley/status/618830194971774976)

------
bowel
Kiliaro | Stockholm | Full-Time

Kiliaro is the perfect home for your photos and videos, currently in closed
beta.

The company consists of a small and experienced team hailing from Klarna,
Spotify and TradeDoubler. You are especially interesting to us if you love
writing applications for the web (React), Android or iOS. Backend developers
should have an interest in Go.

If this sounds fun, reach out to arian@kiliaro.com.

------
knyt
Magic Leap | multiple positions | Dania Beach, FL; Mountain View, CA | Onsite
| Full-Time; Intern | Visa (full time) | Computer Vision; Embedded; Machine
Learning

[http://magicleap.com/](http://magicleap.com/)

Magic Leap is an eclectic group of visionaries, rocket scientists, wizards,
and gurus from the fields of film, robotics, visualization, software,
computing, and user experience. We are growing quickly, and this is the time
to get on board and play a role in shaping the way people will be interacting
with the world tomorrow.

We are hiring in the following areas:

    
    
      computer vision
      machine learning
      embedded systems
      software engineering
      hardware and pcb design
      android systems
      embedded algorithm optimization
      game dev tools (Unity, Unreal Engine)
      cloud computing/apis
    

For more information or to apply: [http://www.magicleap.com/#/wizards-
wanted](http://www.magicleap.com/#/wizards-wanted)

metafriendly

~~~
spiked55
Hi,

I've applied 5 separate times with Magic Leap in the embedded systems domain
over the last year, without a single response - no rejection letter, nothing
other than an automated acknowledgement that my application was received. My
background matched the job description at least 70-80% in every single case -
I'm not sure why the responses are lacking. I would very highly appreciate it
if you could somehow try to get my application to the right person or
department. The reason I'm this persistent is that I actually think Magic Leap
is doing something amazing, and would love to be a part of it.

I've sent you (email in your profile) two separate emails regarding this since
the last "who is hiring" post for August, and I haven't even received an
acknowledgement. It'd be great if you could let me know if my application is
even being reviewed - I am actively interviewing with other companies
currently, and whether I get to interview with Magic Leap would influence my
decision with the others.

Would love to hear back from you.

------
geobmx540
Vouch Financial ([https://vouch.com](https://vouch.com)) | San Francisco, CA |
Full Time

Sr. Software Engineer - Rails (Backend)

We’re looking for passionate, creative engineers who are excited about solving
new problems within financial services.

* Solid programming skills in your language of choice and a track record of getting stuff done

* Experience in a major server-side web development stack (RoR, .Net).

* Experience with Rails

* Up-to-date knowledge of modern HTML, CSS, and JS

* Any open source code or example projects that you’re proud of

* Experience with NoSQL data stores (Redis, Neo4j, etc)

* Experience connecting to 3rd party network-based APIs

* Financial Services Experience (Nice to have)

About Vouch:

At Vouch, we help customers build a network of trusted friends and family –
people who would sponsor them in times of need – creating a way of looking at
creditworthiness that spans beyond your FICO score. We are a two time top
trending on AngelList with backing by First Round Capital, Greylock, IDG
Ventures. Excellent engineers, financial wizards, product savants and policy
experts remaking the way people borrow money and understand their trusted,
financial network. You’ll be working with a team of former PayPal, Prosper,
Bank of the West, Stanford, Google, and Yahoo alums.

Culture Deck:

[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1ucb7oRTPYAPlJ4knef-v...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1ucb7oRTPYAPlJ4knef-
vGxVC1icQf4Eqg8pOognWHOY/edit#slide=id.g396a1850f_061)

Find one of us on LinkedIn or email me prescott@vouch.com

------
maliajor
Seattle | Dev9.com | Senior Developer | On-site |full-time

Dev9 is a custom software development firm focused on Java and JavaScript
technologies. We build custom software solutions based on Continuous Delivery
- a set of processes and tools based on a combination of Lean and the heavy
use of automation. Typical projects for us include web services at scale (e.g.
Spring Boot, Node.js), including integration with SQL, NoSQL, and other
enterprise systems. We also build client-side applications, leveraging
platforms such as AngularJS, Android, and iOS. We also help with DevOps
implementations, including the use of Docker.

We're hiring Senior Java Developers who embrace TDD, Kanban, and Continuous
Delivery. We'd like you to join one of our close-knit, highly collaborative
teams. Great benefits and competitive compensation. Check out our openings:

[http://www.dev9.com/openings/](http://www.dev9.com/openings/)

------
shrunyan
Zesty.io | San Diego, CA | Software Engineeer | ONSITE | Full Time

# Mission

Today’s modern marketers face a complex technology stack to build efficient
and valuable digital marketing properties. We aim to solve this issue by
building a SaaS platform which reduces the level of effort in building,
deploying, reporting on and maintaining brand web properties.

# Company

We are a small, currently 5 people, seed stage startup with an existing
platform, customer base and great market traction. Our focus is high growth
and as such are actively developing our customer pipeline while building
product features to ensure we are meeting market demand.

# Product

The core of our platform is a WCMS built to manage a single site to 1,000+
site network. Along with CMS core functionality we have built in and
integrated common tools marketers use with their web properties. We have deep
social, seo and template editing tools built in. As well as integrations into
external marketing vendors; e.g. Salesforce, Exacttarget, Google Analytics,
etc.

# Role

You will be integral in strategizing, scoping and building the platform into a
highly available and scalable micro service architecture from end to end. You
should have experience with provisioning and maintaining web servers,
programming backend microservices and monitoring/hardening these services.

Currently our stack consists of Linux, Nginx, MySQL, Redis, PHP, and Node.js.

We are focused on finding individuals with a strong development history and
are open to candidates with experience in alternate programming languages.

Apply: [https://zesty.io/about/careers/software-
engineer/](https://zesty.io/about/careers/software-engineer/)

------
dreamlines
DREAMLINES, Hamburg, Germany, Full Time, ONSITE

DREAMLINES is a fast growing e-commerce company selling cruises online.
Headquartered in the heart of Hamburg, we now have about 350 employees across
our offices in Germany, France, Brazil, Australia and the Netherlands.

We're growing our development team of currently 15 developers and looking for
PHP BACKEND DEVELOPERS. You'll be working on object oriented PHP Projects,
mostly but not exclusively with Symfony 2. Other technologies in our stack
include MySQL, Doctrine, Docker, ElasticSearch, AWS and HHVM. Our team is very
international, so English is required and we offer German language classes.

If you're interested in finding out more or want to apply, contact Jana from
HR: jana.dudler@dreamlines.de

P.S.: We're also looking for DevOps Engineers, PHP Frontend Developers and
ASP.NET developers! See our Jobs Page for more info:
[https://www.dreamlines.de/jobs-und-karriere](https://www.dreamlines.de/jobs-
und-karriere)

------
helloelisha
_Sr. Rails Developers_ ; NYC|BK: HappyFunCorp ; Remote (ET) or On-Site ;
Contract, F/T

We're looking for 2 experienced back end rails developers that are needed to
expand a brilliant concept in the venue world. The position has expectations
of someone that is communicative, intuitive, pragmatic, and challenges him or
herself. This is an opportunity to work in a startup environment from the get-
go!

There are also other projects on which we are currently working, based in
Rails, one in front-end development requiring Angular experience as well, and
the other in the finance industry. (Must have previous experience)

We enjoy visits in-office from our engineers, but if that's not possible, your
work must speak for the distance.

If you've shipped successful Rails-based products and you're interested in the
start-up culture, innovative products, or want to try something new, reach out
with your resume and we can chat about details.

elisha [at] happyfuncorp [dot] com

------
jason_dstillery
Dstillery - NYC, New York

Dstillery is hiring Engineers!

Dstillery is a machine-learning product company that has built a strong
foundation in the adtech industry and is exploring opportunities to branch out
into other applications. Join us, and you'll gain deep experience developing
systems at scale and working with a world-class data science team (winners of
multiple KDD Best Paper and other awards). We're still pretty small on the
engineering team, and everyone gets their hands dirty and makes a real impact.

We're mostly a Java shop. Hadoop, Spark, Storm, Cassandra, and Kafka are big
parts of our stack, and we're always looking for new tech that helps us work
at scale. Experience with these is a big plus, but if you've never used them
before that's fine too. If you write clean, tested, working code, think
through problems, and know how to ship, we want to talk to you.

We're a Crain's Best Place to Work in NYC for the 3rd year in a row. We play
Ultimate or Soccer on Fridays, have a company band, game nights, and dev
seminars where we talk tech and learn from each other. We keep sane hours and
don't track vacation. And we've recently started using a work-sample in our
hiring process, so no coding at a whiteboard with someone over your shoulder
or other high-stress interview awfulness.

Contact me for more info, jason@dstillery.com, or apply:

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/36447](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/36447)

Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/11316](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/11316)

All roles are ONSITE in NYC.

------
edawerd
ZenPayroll is looking for talented and motivated folks across all levels of
experience who are seeking a collaborative, iterative environment and can help
us attain our goals. At the same time, given the size of our team and our
trajectory, new members have tons of opportunities for personal growth and
leadership.

Full Stack (SF):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/83332#.VeYjRtNV...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/83332#.VeYjRtNViko)

Growth Engineering (SF):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/53835#.VeYjg9NV...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/53835#.VeYjg9NViko)

Head of Security (SF):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/80249#.VeYjlNNV...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/80249#.VeYjlNNViko)

Payroll Experience Engineering (SF):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/82145#.VeYjpNNV...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/82145#.VeYjpNNViko)

Platform Engineering (SF):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/82143#.VeYju9NV...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/82143#.VeYju9NViko)

Data Engineering (SF):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/80381#.VeYj-
NNV...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/80381#.VeYj-NNViko)

Check out our engineering blog:
[http://engineering.zenpayroll.com/](http://engineering.zenpayroll.com/)

------
mflindell
Verbate is looking for a Senior Software Engineer based in Sydney.

Verbate is building a beautiful platform to do at-scale video user interviews
on mobile devices. We’re a team of highly self-motivated product people. You
will be coming in as the 2nd developer so you will be helping to define the
future of the company, bringing new ideas to the table and growing an awesome
team.

You have probably worked in both large business and startups and are looking
to get involved in something more meaningful. You love learning new
technologies for the sake of it and thrive on doing the impossible. you can be
proud of.

A design focused, loud and fun team, bringing innovation and creativity into a
dinosaur industry - We love creating change and we're looking for other
disruptors to join us!

Required skills

\- 5+ years experience building kick-ass products in PHP and Javascript

\- Test focused product development

\- A strong, opinionated eye for design

\- Comfort using unix and Amazon Web Services

\- Self motivated & entrepreneurial

\- Happy to get on the phone with customers

\- Banter / comedy value

Perks

\- Opal card

\- 4k Monitor

\- Unlimited Tea

\- Equity options

\- Work out of Tank Stream Labs, Australia’s biggest startup space

Send your application over to mitch at verbate dot co

------
paulasmuth
ZBase | Berlin/Amsterdam | full time, freelance, remote

About us: We develop a database/analytics product. Company founded in 2015 by
german serial entrepeneurs and ex-Google engineers. We have launched our
product in spring and it is already used by some of germany's largest
ecommerce sites.

What we are looking for:

A freelancer or a small development firm that can help us with either of these
two topics:

    
    
      - Ongoing Feature Development in the existing C++ codebase.
        This includes stuff like maintaining and improving our SQL
        engine and mapreduce framework, bringing ML models to 
        production/serving and general backend/API development.
    
      - Somebody with a ML/Stats background that can help us to
        tune some regression models.
    

Company is registered in Berlin but we are looking for somebody who wants to
work remotely.

If you are interested / would like to learn more please give us a quick
ping/one-liner: paul (at) zbase.io

------
donohoe
The New Yorker - 1WTC, NYC

\- Frontend Developer (Full Time, Onsite)

\- Software Engineer (Full Time, Onsite)

We are looking for two talented and knowledgeable dev's to join us as we build
upon the success of our relaunch and start on a number of challenging new
projects. The ideal candidate is a person who is passionate about Web
technologies and performance, with the skill to optimize for scalability and
speed. We uses WordPress so that special someone should have a PHP/WordPress
background.

We’re open to technologies that can help to get the job done, so past
experience outside of the LAMP stack is a welcome addition

Full description:

[http://www.newyorker.com/about/careers/software-
engineer](http://www.newyorker.com/about/careers/software-engineer)

[http://www.newyorker.com/about/careers/frontend-
developer](http://www.newyorker.com/about/careers/frontend-developer)

If you have any questions, contact me directly at donohoe@newyorker.com

------
nfoz
Broadway Technology | Software Engineer | New York, Austin, Seattle, Waterloo

[http://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers](http://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers)

We’re a technology company, built and run by engineers. We're small but
growing fast. Emphasis on code quality and maintaining an excellent team
culture and work environment. I love working here!

We’ve developed a new way to build distributed systems. For over a decade,
we’ve used it to build complex trading systems for the world’s largest
financial institutions, and now we’re starting to solve real-time problems
across every industry.

Looking for senior engineers (5+ years experience in an industry standard
language, e.g. C++, C#, Java). Also hiring students/new grads:
[http://www.broadwaytechnology.com/job-openings-student-
new-g...](http://www.broadwaytechnology.com/job-openings-student-new-grad)

Apply on the site, or message me if you have any questions.

------
brassdan
HERE maps | Berkeley, San Francisco Bay Area | Full-Stack Engineer

HERE is a global leader in the mapping and location intelligence business.
HERE Reality Lens
([https://realitylens.here.com](https://realitylens.here.com)) leverages our
ability to collect, process, and publish petabytes of street-level, aerial,
and indoor spatial data in over 72 countries around the world. Our products
include tools and APIs built upon HERE software and data services that allow
users to visualize high-resolution 3D panoramic imagery while interactively
measuring, mapping, and modeling within panoramas. We deliver these same
panoramas to automobiles world-wide as part of the next revolution in
navigation systems.

We have an opening for a Full Stack JavaScript engineer.

[https://here.taleo.net/careersection/01/jobdetail.ftl?job=14...](https://here.taleo.net/careersection/01/jobdetail.ftl?job=1400030319)

------
cmuir
Underdog.io | New York, NY | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) |
Full-Time | ONSITE or REMOTE

We’re looking to hire a full-stack engineer (engineer #3/employee #6).

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders and hiring managers at top technology companies.

We don’t charge placement fees because we’re not recruiters. We’re building
technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We started
Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1) hiring while
working at top startups and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in SF and NYC, where we work with 180+ awesome
startups. We’ve had to turn away one of every two companies that have tried to
join the network. We've proudly bootstrapped and profitable.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive unsolicited outreach from recruiters and companies don’t pay
placement fees for the vast majority of their hires. Job search is organized
and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We use Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, AWS.
We're also working on a project in Ruby/Sinatra. And we're big supporters of
open source.

Link to GitHub: [https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Keywords: NYC, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask, Node.js,
Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/)

------
mrud
Logentries - [https://logentries.com](https://logentries.com) \- Dublin,
Ireland - ONSITE

Logentries is a real-time log management and analytics service targeting
mostly the DevOps and IT market.

We are currently looking for DevOps, Software and Automation engineers to work
in a creative and challenging environment to get shit done. Our architecture
is highly distributed, written mostly in Java with some Scala, Python and C
sprinkled around. The frontend part is Django with Angular and Bootstrap 3. We
also maintain a set of open source libraries to integrate with our platform.

If you feel strongly about a good number (between 5-42) of the elements below
send your CV to jobs@logentries.com :

• Passionate about Software Development and Delivery (your contribution will
be visible)

• Like to automate

• Agility (our standups lasts less than 5 minutes!)

• Strong relevant CS fundamentals: basic data structures, asymptotic analysis,
intractability, basic network protocols

• Hands on experience with Linux (not only using your DE), we are currently
using Debian

• Practical experience with developing and testing web applications

• Practical experience with a low[ish] level language
(C/C++/Objective-C/Java/C#, e.t.c). We mostly use Java.

• Practical experience with a high-level language (we use Python a lot, but
Ruby/Lua/Groovy/Clojure, e.t.c is good)

• Experience with at least one Relational and one NoSQL data store

• Like to work in an international team

• Things like Brewer's CAP theorem, consistent hashing, false sharing and the
FLP impossibility are meaningful to you

• Contributing to open source projects

------
aglazer
Taplytics (YC W14) ([https://taplytics.com](https://taplytics.com)) | San
Francisco // Toronto // Remote | jobs+hn@taplytics.com

Taplytics is the leader in mobile optimization, empowering those creating the
world's best apps to optimize their apps and push notifications quickly and
easily. Our deeply integrated set of A/B testing and push notification tools
enable the entire app team to work together and deliver great experiences to
their customers. With Taplytics, marketers, developers and product managers
have the tools they need to optimize the mobile experience and maximize the
lifetime value of their customers.

We’re growing really quickly and looking for awesome mobile, front-end and
back-end hackers to join our team! Please tell us about yourself here:
[https://taplytics.com/jobs](https://taplytics.com/jobs) or by email at
jobs+hn@taplytics.com

------
ryguytilidie
Mesosphere - [mesosphere.io] - San Francisco - Series B Startup Startup ($40M
Raised)

We're hiring for a number of positions in both our San Francisco, CA and
Hamburg, Germany offices:

\+ Engineering Manager + Front-end Engineer + Distributed Applications
Engineer + Distributed Systems Engineer + Linux Systems Engineer + Solutions
Architect + QE Infrastructure Engineer/Manager

Full details are at [http://mesosphere.io/jobs/](http://mesosphere.io/jobs/),
please apply online or email me at ryan@mesosphere.io for more information!
We've raised 40m in less than 2 years, are visa friendly, contribute
extensively to open source (we're building products and services around the
Apache Mesos project) and have great investors, advisors and engineers.

Work ranges from Javascript to Python to Go to Scala to C++, depending on the
layer of the stack and application to hand. Get in touch!

We are also considering interns for 2016 if you're interested.

------
bosky101
San Francisco, CA| BizDev/Account Managers

Pune, India | iOS/Android/Clojure(,Erlang,Go)/React as well as Devops/QA/PM

Join an ex-Boku/Zimbra/Yahoo/Microsoft/Cisco/Box team powering the worlds
"Help" button

The product: A mobile SDK to power the help/faq/support experience on mobile
apps. Who are our customers: Clash of Clans, Microsoft Outlook, Flipboard,
more

More about the product at [https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/build-
vs-integrat...](https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/build-vs-
integrate-c456977660e0)

More open positions at
[https://www.helpshift.com/careers/](https://www.helpshift.com/careers/)

Some of our erlang/clojure/js/golang stack is open source at
[https://github.com/helpshift](https://github.com/helpshift)

Get in touch with bosky+hn at helpshift dot com

------
dukerutledge
[http://skedge.info/careers/](http://skedge.info/careers/)

skedge.me founded in 2010, is the leading enterprise specific customer
engagement platform for scheduling and marketing in-store events and services
used by Sephora and other well know retailers. The product integrates with
existing websites, and allows customers, as well as associates, the ability to
make individual personalized appointments and/or sign up for exclusive events
or classes from any mobile, tablet or desktop device.We are a rapidly
expanding company that offers a great, fast paced but casual work environment
and a ton of professional ownership and growth opportunities. We are poised to
become the market leader as enterprise online scheduling becomes the norm, and
are looking to expand our team with the following positions:

\- Back-end Developer (Haskell)

\- Senior Software Engineer – Backend (Haskell)

\- Senior Software Engineer – Front End

\- Senior Software Engineer – Site Reliability

------
NolMan
Opendoor - www.opendoor.com - San Francisco, CA -
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs)

At Opendoor we're changing the way homes are bought and sold.

Moving is one of life’s most stressful events, with months of uncertainty. We
are empowering people with a simpler, more thoughtful approach to selling
their house and buying their dream home. We are live in our first market and
are experiencing phenomenal growth. We have an amazing team of talented and
passionate engineers and data scientists.

We are looking for general engineers, front-end engineers, and data scientists
to help us change the real estate industry. We've been featured on the
breakout list [http://www.breakoutlist.com/](http://www.breakoutlist.com/)

Technologies we work with: Angular, Rails, PostGIS, Python, AWS, Webpack,
Phoenix (Elixir), GoLang, Docker.

Help us reinvent life’s largest and most important transaction.

------
wglb
kCura, South Loop Chicago, ONSITE

Do you get a kick out of watching network traffic as part of a team tracking
intruders? Would you like to join a team to help monitor internal and external
traffic

If you are

• ​Familiar with open source monitoring software

• Comfortable with extended monitoring duty

• Familiar with IDS rules

• Interested in learning to do a forensic examination of compromised
workstations

• Good written and verbal communication skills

• Good knowledge of networking

• A good programmer

send an e-mail with a note describing your interest in the position to
wlederer@kcura.com

Founded in 2001, kCura [http://kcura.com](http://kcura.com) are the developers
of Relativity [http://kcura.com/relativity](http://kcura.com/relativity), web-
based software for managing and analyzing electronic data during litigation
and investigations. Located in downtown Chicago, we focus on providing the
best software we can, striving to always improve our products and the
experience of our customer base, which includes the U.S. Department of Justice
and more than 190 of the top 200 law firms in the United States. kCura has
been ranked the 175th fastest-growing technology company in North America by
Deloitte's Technology Fast 500
[http://www2.deloitte.com/content/dam/Deloitte/us/Documents/t...](http://www2.deloitte.com/content/dam/Deloitte/us/Documents/technology-
media-telecommunications/us-tmt-fast500-2014-ranking-list.pdf), as well as one
of Chicago Tribune's Top Workplaces
[http://www.topworkplaces.com/frontend.php/regional-
list/comp...](http://www.topworkplaces.com/frontend.php/regional-
list/company/chicagotribune/kcura-corporation). Our team of driven,
passionate, and talented individuals works collaboratively to provide a
positive client experience and build a reputable name in a booming industry.
We commit to hiring people who value collaboration, communication, and
accountability as much as we do. To learn more about kCura, check out our
video [http://kcura.com/corporate/careers/kcura-
culture](http://kcura.com/corporate/careers/kcura-culture) on kCura's unique
culture.

Principals only. No recruiters, thanks.

------
timosky
Beyond Bank Australia | Adelaide, Australia | Full-time (12 month contract to
start) | ONSITE | Full Stack Web Dev (Java, HTML, CSS, JS, etc)

Beyond Bank Australia (BBA) is a national mutual bank headquartered in
Adelaide. We're looking to hire our first onsite dev to help work on our
website, [http://www.beyondbank.com.au/](http://www.beyondbank.com.au/).

The back-end is MagnoliaCMS with bits of MySQL & Linux thrown in. We are
looking for someone to help chart our course as 'the other way to bank.' So if
you like consumer finance, being a tech leader in an organisation, and making
a difference, let me know!

There's a bit more about the role here:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/94759/web-developer-
be...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/94759/web-developer-beyond-bank-
australia)

Questions / follow up: Tim - tcovark@beyondbank.com.au

------
almccoy2
M1 / Chicago / FinTech-Automated Investing Platform / ONSITE / Contact:
a.mccoy@m1finance.com

Hiring: Full Stack Web Developer / Full Stack Engineer / Mobile Developer / UX
Architect

M1 is looking for pragmatic engineers and a UX Architect to help build a
quality and robust automated investing platform that our customers love to
use. It's a unique opportunity to be part of a founding team and work on a
product before it is released to the public.

About M1's Tech Stack: On the front end, our platform offers an iOS app, an
Android app, and a rich web application built with frameworks like AngularJS,
Node.js and SASS. The RESTful service layer that drives our front end is a
Spring based JVM application supported by other technologies like Gradle,
Spock, PostgreSQL and Neo4j. Our technical infrastructure lives in the cloud
within AWS and is automated and managed by tools like Terraform and Ansible.

Competitive salary + Equity

Interested? Send resume to Amy @ a.mccoy@m1finance.com

------
buholzer
San Francisco, CA | Stealth healthcare technology start-up | Full Time |
Onsite | H1B welcome

We are a healthcare technology start-up on a mission to revolutionize research
and consumer health! We’re a platform-based big data company building an
awesome high-value, easy-to-use product that involves processing, analyzing,
and storing petabytes of genomic and other data. We’re funded and growing.
Currently we’re in stealth mode while we build out our team in readiness for
product launch.

\- Software Engineer, Frontend -
[https://cgi.workable.com/j/0CB9003D69](https://cgi.workable.com/j/0CB9003D69)

\- Software Engineer, Backend -
[https://cgi.workable.com/j/4B2874F557](https://cgi.workable.com/j/4B2874F557)

\- Site Reliability Engineer -
[https://cgi.workable.com/j/BFC5DDF8EE](https://cgi.workable.com/j/BFC5DDF8EE)

------
pdubs
JAMF Software | Minneapolis, MN or Eau Claire, WI | Onsite

Software Engineer (all levels)

QA/Test Automation Engineer

[http://www.jamfsoftware.com/jobs/openings/](http://www.jamfsoftware.com/jobs/openings/)

We help organizations succeed with Apple! We're looking for software engineers
with Java and/or iOS experience to help build the Casper Suite, a leading Mac
OS and iOS management solution. At JAMF Software we work hard to turn great
ideas into great products and services for our customers. And we have always
been devoted to providing the best customer experience. Our team brings
passion and dedication to this mission, and we seek out these characteristics
in people looking to join us. Together, there's no telling what we can
accomplish as we continue to provide our customers with best-of-breed OS X and
iOS management software–software that has become the foundation for
transforming education and business.

------
grovr
Software Engineers - ONSITE, Cardiff, South Wales, UK - Sorenson Media

We're looking to hire great Software Engineers regardless of specific
technology background, who are happy to work on the full stack. Teams at
Sorenson Media are empowered to autonomously make their own decisions about
technology and "how" to do things, our Product Owner is also very open to
listening to suggestions on "what" to do. Unit tests, integration tests, build
servers and continuous integration are the backbone of our development
practices. Developers get the chance to work on all parts of the product and
you could find yourself working on backend code talking to the database as
part of the same story where you also work on front-end Javascript and SCSS.
We work in an Agile fashion with 2 week sprints and a real focus on using the
fortnightly retrospectives to come up with ideas to try out in future sprints
to see if they help us make our customers happier. As a team we have chosen to
use Node.js for our server side components, backed by a MongoDB database. We
encourage developers to help write integration tests and those are written in
Ruby. Most of the people we've hired have little or no previous experience in
these technologies and we train people up with a combination of time set aside
for self-study and pair programming.

We're looking for multiple engineers from mid to senior levels so I can't
specify specific salaries but I think they tend to be higher than most other
Cardiff companies.

We're hiring developers for our Spark Engage product:
[http://www.sorensonmedia.com/spark/engage/](http://www.sorensonmedia.com/spark/engage/)

If any of this sounds interesting then feel free to contact me at
mgrover@sorensonmedia.com with any questions, CVs, github profiles etc.

Thanks - Matt, Scrum Master at Sorenson Media

------
whalesalad
FarmLogs (YC W12) • Ann Arbor, MI • Onsite/Full-Time •
[https://farmlogs.com/](https://farmlogs.com/)

We build software to help farmers grow more with less.

We're growing like a weed (see what I did there?) and hiring for:

\- Marketing – Help us build-out an agricultural content platform, and support
our first ever FarmLogs user conference.

\- Data Science / Research – Are you easily excited by nitrogen levels and
cloud detection algorithms?

\- Design – Purpose-driven UX and Product Design

\- Devops – Consul, Docker, EC2 & VPC's oh-my!

\- Backend – Our modular infrastructure (runs-on (and :clojure :python
:rabbitmq))

\- Front-end – Our front-end team loves React, D3 and CoffeeScript

\- iOS – Swift and ReactiveCocoa sound fun?

\- Android – APK's all day every day.

We're also hardware hackers! We've created a really neat device called Flow
that decodes ISOBUS data directly from tractors and buzzes it back to us over
cellular modems.

Come take a look! [https://farmlogs.com/jobs](https://farmlogs.com/jobs)

------
msprague
Guidebook | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE |
[https://guidebook.com/](https://guidebook.com/)

At Guidebook, we don’t think it should be expensive or difficult for
organizations to connect with their audiences on their mobile devices.

More and more people are relying on their smartphones and tablets for
information about what’s going on, and how to get the most out of the
experience once they get there. Forward-thinking organizations have realized
this, and are trying to make the transition, but it can be a daunting task to
create an app from scratch.

Guidebook makes it simple and inexpensive to go mobile. Come join us in the
challenge!

Current tech openings:

* Data Engineer - Research and Development (R&D)

* Front End Developer (CoffeeScript / React / CSS)

* iOS Mobile Developer (Objective-C / Swift)

* Python developer

* VP Engineering

Checkout [https://guidebook.com/careers/#open-
positions](https://guidebook.com/careers/#open-positions)

or shoot an email to mike@guidebook.com

------
aajhiggs
Akkroo ([https://akkroo.com](https://akkroo.com)) • Westminster, London, UK •
ONSITE • Web Developer/Designer, full-time

We have an opening in our startup team for a talented individual with a
demonstrable flare for web development (JS, HTML, CSS, design, web
technologies) and who would relish the challenge of becoming a key player in a
small, young, fast-growing business.

Harrods, Chloé, Mercedes-Benz, PayPal, Red Bull Racing and Marie Curie Cancer
Care are just a few of the businesses who are benefiting from using our
customer lead capture apps at their flagship events, replacing pen and paper
with a fast, neat, complete solution.

We love cross-discipline participation, and a great fit for us will be a
curious, thoughtful and smart person. Interested? Contact me (Andy) once you
have read more here:

[https://akkroo.com/jobs/web-app-engineer](https://akkroo.com/jobs/web-app-
engineer)

------
ekanes
Phoenix, Arizona || ONSITE

[http://www.giftcardzen.com/](http://www.giftcardzen.com/) \-- we buy and sell
numbers, at scale, online. Matrix moment: A gift card is just a number! :)

We're hiring developers and many other positions. We're one of the fastest-
growing companies in Arizona and we'd love to meet you!

------
subburamaatx
Bitfusion is building software to accelerate applications, data-centers. Our
team is building software for heterogeneous architectures, and works with some
of the cutting edge hardware spanning CPUs, GPUs, FPGAs and software
technologies, some of them not even released in the market yet. Our offices
are in Austin downtown.

We are a Techstars company, TechCrunch Disrupt Battlefield '15 Finalist and
Winner of Austin's A-list hottest emerging startup 2015. More about us at
[http://www.bitfusion.io/company/news/](http://www.bitfusion.io/company/news/)

We are looking for sharp folks to join our team. We are hiring cloud engineer,
compiler engineer and opencl/cuda engineer in Austin, Texas to work on some of
the most interesting computer science and engineering problems. Competitive
Salary + Equity + Full Health Benefits + Free drinks/snacks/happy-hours. We
are a small team (less than 10) today. This is a ground floor startup
opportunity to work with emerging technologies in a way that is 2-3 years
ahead of its time. Internships also available.

[https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/67018-cloud-
engineer](https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/67018-cloud-engineer)

[https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/67010-performance-and-
com...](https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/67010-performance-and-compiler-
engineer)

[https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/69213-opencl-library-
engi...](https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/69213-opencl-library-engineer)

Please shoot us a note at jobs@bitfusion.io if you are interested in chatting.
If you would like to work on technology that can change the world, talk to us.

------
s1300045
Senior Web Application Developer and Senior UI/UX Developer - Chicago
StickOutSocial: ([http://stickoutsocial.com/](http://stickoutsocial.com/))

StickOutSocial is looking for a skilled Senior Level Web Application Developer
and a UI/UX Developer to lead a new development team to maintain and implement
high-volume consumer-facing websites and e-commerce applications. You will be
working directly with a front-end web developer to collaborate on current and
future web and iOS development projects.

As of skills, we are looking for: Application Developer: \- Python, C# \-
Django, .Net MVC \- PostgreSQL, LINQ \- SQL \- Good understanding of KISS,
DRY, and SSOT UI/UX Developer: \- JavaScript, CSS/SCSS, HTML5 \- AngularJS,
MeteorJS, Bootstrap \- Good understanding of color theories, personas and user
stories, and functional design

Please contact kelly@stickoutsocial.com and mention Hacker News as a
reference!

------
gerad
Developer | $125-175k | San Francisco | gerad@sagansystems.com

We've had a lot of great folks find us from this post on HN, and we're still
looking, so I'm putting in yet another good word for the start-up I recently
joined.

\- We've got a pretty cool tech stack (mostly React/Node/Go/Docker), and
product architecture (real-time pubsub microservices) \- We're super early
(~20 people), but well-funded and growing. \- Our founding team is B2B serial
entrepreneurs who have done it before, so there's a healthy culture.

It's a good place to wear a lot of hats, learn a ton, and grow with the
company. I'm enjoying it. Let me know if you'd like to hear more, or check out
[http://sagansystems.com/#hiring](http://sagansystems.com/#hiring) We're also
looking for a devops/platform engineer, voip experts, a designer and a vp of
product (yeah, growing fast)!

on site only, no interns

------
scraplab
Offset (MOO's Digital Studio) | London, UK | Full-time, ONSITE

Offset is a new digital studio set up by MOO (the business card people). We’re
a small, autonomous team, run like a startup but with the big engine of MOO
behind us. Our brief is to invent, prototype and launch digital products that
share the same belief as MOO: great design matters.

We're gearing up to launch an iOS app at the moment, and we're hiring for two
roles to join us in our studio in Shoreditch, London.

\- Developer (primarily iOS and Ruby): [https://medium.com/offset-hq/we-re-
hiring-a-developer-at-off...](https://medium.com/offset-hq/we-re-hiring-a-
developer-at-offset-cdbcb272f4b0)

\- Senior visual designer: [https://medium.com/offset-hq/we-re-looking-for-a-
senior-visu...](https://medium.com/offset-hq/we-re-looking-for-a-senior-
visual-designer-to-join-offset-34d8a0a14fe5)

------
charlesweitzer
Voleon | www.Voleon.com | Berkeley, CA | Senior Software Engineer - Machine
Learning

Voleon Capital Management LP is a technology-driven investment firm employing
cutting-edge statistical machine learning techniques. We are looking for an
exceptionally capable software engineer. You will architect & implement new
production trading systems, machine learning infrastructure, data integration
pipelines, and large-scale storage systems.

We seek candidates with a proven track record of writing correct, well-
designed software, solving hard problems, and delivering complex projects on
time. You should preferably have experience designing and implementing fault-
tolerant distributed systems. Experience with building large-scale data
infrastructure, stream processing systems, or latency-sensitive programs is a
bonus.

Required experience: - Go/C/C++/Python in a Linux environment with a focus on
performance, concurrency, and correctness. - TCP/IP networking, multi-
threading, and server development. - Common Internet protocols (IP, TCP/UDP,
SSL/TLS, HTTP, SNMP, etc.). - architecting and designing highly available
systems. - architecting and designing large-scale data management
infrastructure. - Large codebases and building modular, manageable code.

Preferred experience.: - Debugging/performance profiling, use of tools
(strace, valgrind, gdb, tcpdump, etc.) - Build and test automation tools. -
work with well-defined change management processes. - diagnosing RDBMS
performance problems, exploiting indexing, using EXPLAIN PLAN, optimizing at
the code layer, etc. - working with messaging queues (RabbitMQ, Redis, etc.)
as well as distributed caching systems.

Interest finance is essential, but experience in finance is not a primary
hiring factor. Benefits and compensation are highly competitive. We can be
very flexible for the right person.

Email CV/request for more info to Charles@Voleon.com.

~~~
alkorin
Are there internship positions open for similar positions? I'm very interested
in the topics mentioned in the "required experience" section.

------
okhudeira
Pangea - Chicago, IL - Full Time

Pangea started with the mission of making money transfer simple, fair and
safe. Since then, we’ve been striving to enhance the security, and reduce the
cost and pain points of money transfer. Our first solution allows users to
complete a transfer in three easy steps and pay with any US debit card, with a
nationwide cash solution coming soon. Receivers in Mexico, Colombia,
Guatemala, El Salvador and Dominican Republic can collect the transfers in
cash or receive the money directly into a bank account. Through every product
iteration, we’ll continue to offer more convenience and meaningfully improve
the user experience. Pangea is currently accepting transfers from limited
states (AL, ID, IL, GA, MS, MT, NM, OR and SC) in the US.

Positions available

\- Backend Engineer (NET/C#)

\- Android Engineer (Java)

\- iOS Engineer (Objective-C/Swift)

\- QA Analyst

Full jobs list located at
[https://gopangea.com/jobs.html](https://gopangea.com/jobs.html)

------
samskeller
Fenix International - Full Stack Web Developers (San Francisco, CA; or
Kampala, Uganda)

Looking for web developers (with a focus on the backend) who want to work for
a solar power company that is providing pay-to-own solar products for people
off-grid in East Africa. The job would be working on our Django-based web
application that runs our financial platform that allows our customers to pay
for power as they use it until they've paid off the entire device.

More information on Fenix:
[http://www.fenixintl.com/](http://www.fenixintl.com/)

Job posting: [http://fenixintl.theresumator.com/apply/Rfr3xP/Software-
Engi...](http://fenixintl.theresumator.com/apply/Rfr3xP/Software-
Engineer.html)

It's a lot of fun, has some awesome opportunities to travel to East Africa
involved, and you're helping to provide electricity to those who really need
it!

------
hectorals
LendUp | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineers, Data Engineers, Data
Scientists | Email hector@lendup.com

LendUp is a financial technology startup based in SF working to expand credit
access and choice to customers underserved by traditional lenders, like banks
and credit unions. We’re a Y-Combinator alum (YC W12) backed by prominent
investors such as Google Ventures, QED, Andreessen Horowitz, and Kleiner
Perkins. Today, LendUp consists of 85 people, and we’re looking to grow to
over 200 by the end of 2016. Our first product is being used in 20 states and
counting, and we’ve seen great press coverage in the Wall Street Journal, New
York Times, Financial Times, CNN, NBC, TechCrunch, Venturebeat, Inc, Wired,
Bloomberg, Fortune and Dow Jones, amongst others.

We're hiring Senior Engineers for our Back End, Front End and Data teams.
Awesome mission driven culture. Check out www.lendup.com/careers or email
hector@lendup.com for more info!

------
Azavea
Azavea - Philadelphia, PA - Full Time On-site

jobs.azavea.com

Azavea uses geospatial data to build software for civic and social impact, and
we are looking to grow our Geospatial Insights team that develops custom web
and mobile software for public health, climate change, law enforcement,
elections and civic applications as well as our HunchLab, open source
DistrictBuilder and Cicero products.

We’re looking for a software engineer that is passionate about building
applications that will have a positive impact – someone interested in public
service, but not necessarily in working for a government or a non-profit
organization. We are looking for someone who thrives on working in a variety
of technology environments, and wants to build visually slick applications
that have well-engineered architectures and provide a responsive user
experience.

You should...

\- Know how to build and support scalable web applications in Python/Django or
another MVC framework (C#/.Net, Ruby/Rails, JS/AngularJS, Java/JVM/Spring,
Scala/Play). We do a lot of work in Python/Django, Javascript, and Scala and
dabble in others depending on client and project requirements.

\- Demonstrate fluency in core web technologies (HTML/CSS/JS) and contemporary
Javascript libraries like jQuery, React, or AngularJS.

\- Express solid understanding of MVC architecture, RESTful design patterns,
and the DRY principle. \- Be comfortable managing VMs and working in a Linux
environment.

\- Be interested in working with a small, collaborative team on meaningful
projects.

\- Get excited about a diversity of both projects and technologies.

You can apply for this position as well as find out more details about the job
and benefits at: [http://grnh.se/c3o5uf](http://grnh.se/c3o5uf)

------
arach
Software Engineer | Primary.com | NY

We're a vertically integrated ecommerce company that will change how parents
shop for their children’s clothes. We launch a children's clothing line 5
months ago and we are looking for talented and experienced engineers to join
our founding engineering team. Our founders were senior executives at Quidsi,
the ecommerce company behind Diapers.com that was acquired by Amazon for
$545M. I was most recently at Lot18 where I lead the engineering team and
launched TastingRoom.com, the first technology enabled personalized wine club.

Our ecommerce platform is built on a pretty modern stack: Rails 4, Angular
1.4, Coffeescript, PostgreSQL.

We're getting really strong traction so far and our next engineer will play a
key role in building the engineering culture and core software infrastructure
needed to build the kind of company we want to build.

People really want what we're making and the kids love the clothes.

Email me if you're interested.

~~~
pipework
Is this a remote or onsite position?

------
Tashtego
Spotify - ONSITE - NY and Boston

We are hiring machine learning and data engineers in our NY and Boston
offices. You will take on complex problems using some of the most diverse data
sets available -- user behaviors, acoustical analysis, cultural and contextual
data, and other signals across our broad range of mobile and connected
platforms. You will work with a team to come up with new and interesting
hypotheses, test them, and scale them up to huge data sets with hundreds of
billions of data points. Above all, your work will impact the way the world
experiences music. Work with the teams behind Fresh Finds and Discover Weekly
([http://www.fastcompany.com/3049231/tech-forecast/inside-
spot...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3049231/tech-forecast/inside-spotifys-
plan-to-take-on-apple-music))!

NY Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qV49VfwN...](https://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qV49VfwN&cs=9VPaVfwz&nl=0&page=Apply&j=o3Cx1fwX)

NY Data Engineer:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qV49VfwN...](https://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qV49VfwN&cs=9VPaVfwz&nl=0&page=Apply&j=ob0v1fwr)

Boston Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qV49VfwN...](https://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qV49VfwN&cs=9VPaVfwz&nl=0&page=Apply&j=o4Cx1fwY)

Boston Data Engineer:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qV49VfwN...](https://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qV49VfwN&cs=9VPaVfwz&nl=0&page=Apply&j=of2v1fwx)

------
kdavari
Lyft - [https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA With the tap of a button, passengers in need of a ride are
instantly connected to nearby drivers. We currently operate in 65 cities all
across the country, and with your help, we’ll take Lyft worldwide! If growth
excites you, this is the place to be!

We're looking for: \- Software Engineers

    
    
      - Android Engineers
    
      - Product Managers
    
      - iOS Engineers
    
      - DevOps Engineers
    
      - Data Engineers
    
      - Data Analysts
    
      - Front-end Engineers
    
      - Lead Product Designer
    

Stack: AWS, MongoDB, PHP, Python, Go, AngularJS Interested? kiana a/t lyft
d/o/t com. Open to coffee/tea or whatever to discuss. Incredible team, top
medical & dental, open vacation policy, 401k, catered lunches and dinners,
snacks, dogs, equipment, Lyft credits, support Visas, etc. ----

------
colindean
IBM Watson | Multiple positions | Pittsburgh | Onsite | Full-time | Citizen;
Visa for well-qualified candidates | Scala; Java; Angular.js; Bootstrap;
Python; Ruby; Watson Explorer

Want to be a part of a quickly growing product team, fueled by customers'
never-ending thirst for knowledge? IBM Watson Pittsburgh has dominion over
Watson Explorer and a number of upcoming Watson Developer Cloud services.
We're a hilariously large family seated in the heart of Squirrel Hill, a
neighborhood of bonnie Pittsburgh. No office parks or egregious commutes here!

[http://ibm.biz/watson-pgh-jobs](http://ibm.biz/watson-pgh-jobs)

* QA

* L2 Tech Support

* Product Management

* UI developers, junior and senior

* SWE positions opening periodically

If you apply, please ensure that you apply fully by clicking the link in the
email you receive later today. People frequently miss that step and leave
their application incomplete! I know the form is kinda long - I'm actively
working with HR to shorten the process.

We try to keep our interview process as bullshit-free as possible. If we think
you look good on paper, we’ll reach out for a phone chat and give you the
details on a pretty open-ended < 60 min code test, where you’ll implement a
simple library. If we like your solution, then we’ll invite you for a live
culture fit and technical interview, in-person if you’re near or remote if
not. Our process has given us a ridiculously low turnover.

I'm the software engineer tech lead on the Watson Explorer connectivity team
and former consultant with the product's Professional Services team. I've been
around a long while and I can rightfully say that Watson group really does
move quickly lives up to the "startup speed" thing seen in the press.

See my post history for some additional details about the positions and our
office:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=colindean](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=colindean)

If you want to chat with me, hit me up on Pittsburgh Code & Supply's Slack
chat ([http://www.codeandsupply.co/chat](http://www.codeandsupply.co/chat)) or
email me <my hn username> at us · ibm · com with "Hacker News" in the subject.

~~~
johnward
We're also hiring client facing consultants for the Watson Explorer Product
(search and content analytics) that can work REMOTE (with travel) anywhere in
the US. I know we also hire people in other parts of the world so you may
still want to apply.

You can also contact me on my website for an honest opinion of these
positions.

[https://ibm.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/search/18483874](https://ibm.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/search/18483874)

------
Jun8
Zebra Technologies | Chicago, IL | Data Scientist, Onsite, Full Time

What we do:

Zebra Technologies Corporation’s Enterprise Technology Office is an
intrapreneurial team creating innovative solutions for the retail,
transportation & logistics, warehouse, and healthcare markets.

What you will do:

* Analyzing and investigating large data sets to understand the customer’s needs, derive valuable operational insights, and solve problems;

* Collaborating in cross-functional teams to develop system prototypes,

Basic Qualifications: Masters or Ph.D. in Computer Science, Computer
Engineering, Electrical Engineering, or related field, with a concentration in
machine learning, statistics, operational research, computer vision, and/or
image processing.

Specific Knowledge/Skills:

* Hands-on knowledge of at least one scripting language, preferably Python.

* Hands-on experience in predictive modeling and analysis.

* Proficiency with manipulating and analyzing high volume / high dimension data.

* Experience working with distributed computing tools (Map/Reduce, Hadoop, etc) is a plus.

------
viksit
Myra Labs | San Francisco, CA | Product & Eng | Onsite |
[http://getmyra.co](http://getmyra.co)

The completely automated intelligent assistant you can text. HN coverage here.
[1]

Messaging is coming into its own as a platform. NLP is going to be even
bigger. Combine the two together with real world actions and you have
something pretty big. Especially if its blazingly faster than any human
powered systems that you may hear about. Try it out!

Product role - define what this new intersection of technology looks like, and
evangelize it.

Engineering roles - large scale infrastructure, machine learning and NLP,
operations. Basically a strong CS background, experience in startups and
interest in solving hard technical problems. At scale. Quickly.

Early stage company. Backed by people you've heard of.

hello@myralabs.com

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10060074](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10060074)

------
antoniobologna
Rapid7 - Austin, TX - Rapid7.com - ONSITE

Looking for a Front End Engineer, all levels (junior, mid, or senior) to come
and join us at Rapid7​ and be part of the security software revolution.

Join the Threat Exposure Management team in Austin, Texas and work on
strategic, highly-visible products and features utilizing cutting edge
technologies. We seek self-organized, highly motivated team members whose
focus is to "make it happen."

The ideal candidate is a passionate problem solver who is willing to learn new
skills and new technologies. Experience with front end development, agile
development, and the security industry are strong pluses. This is an exciting
opportunity to be part of the next generation of security solutions and is
open to enthusiastic and talented front end developers.

More info at:

[http://www.rapid7.com/company/jobs.jsp?gh_jid=89916](http://www.rapid7.com/company/jobs.jsp?gh_jid=89916)

------
zachperret
Plaid - [https://plaid.com/careers](https://plaid.com/careers) San Francisco,
CA - Full Time - Software Engineers

Plaid is a platform for financial technology applications. We allow developers
to build apps like Venmo, Wealthfront, and ZenPayroll that interface with core
banking infrastructure. Since launching two years ago, we’ve built
integrations with most of the major banks and now power thousands of fintech
applications. In the process, we're generating one of the largest
transactional data sets in the world, and using machine learning to draw
insights about how consumers spend their time, money, and attention.

Our small team is highly collaborative and passionate about building the tools
to enable the future of finance. We are looking for generalists, who are
comfortable solving interesting problems and building scalable products.

Please email jobs+engineering[at]plaid.com

------
tberman
NFL | Culver City, CA

The NFL ([http://www.nfl.com](http://www.nfl.com)) is looking for great
software engineers to help build out its fan facing web, mobile and backend
services. The NFL properties see hundreds of millions of users worldwide and
its mobile applications are installed on tens of millions of devices.

We are primarily hiring iOS, Android, Web and Backend engineers (with a bit of
a lean to people with an interest in full stack development). Currently we are
building (and rebuilding) a lot of our core architecture. Our new iOS app is
written entirely in Swift, our Android application using RxAndroid and our new
web platform is based on React.js. On the backend we are in the middle of
rebuilding many of our services experimenting with different technologies
generally with an eye on immutable data and functional programming.

If you are interested, please email me at todd.berman@nfl.com

------
oscarmike
Oscar Health, New York City:
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/)

Founded in 2013, Oscar is disrupting the healthcare industry by putting people
first, not business and cost. And we’re using a consumer-focused, tech-driven
approach to do so.

This gives us a unique position and creates one of the biggest opportunities
in decades.

We've secured over $320mil in funding, have a $1.5bil valuation, and are
currently expanding our business into California and Texas. We're looking for
experienced full-stack developers, data engineers, platform engineers,
analysts; really, any strong technical talent that's interested in
revolutionizing healthcare.

We want to talk to you! Please apply directly through our careers page
([http://www.hioscar.com/jobs](http://www.hioscar.com/jobs)).

Questions? email me, Mike: lee@hioscar.com

------
ameryz07
AppLovin | Palo Alto, CA | Software Engineers, Data Engineers, Mobile
Engineers (ONSITE) | Email amery.zhen@applovin.com

Named #8 on Forbes 2015 America's Most Promising Companies list, AppLovin's
marketing platform provides marketing automation and analytics for brands who
want to reach their consumers on mobile. The platform enables brands to use
real-time data signals to make effective marketing decisions across one
billion mobile consumers worldwide.

\- We reached a $200mm+ run rate in less than 3 years:
[http://read.bi/1b5063h](http://read.bi/1b5063h)

\- Our technical infrastructure:
[http://bit.ly/1x8McBI](http://bit.ly/1x8McBI)

\- job opportunities list:
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/applovin/careers](https://www.linkedin.com/company/applovin/careers)

~~~
abustamam
It took me a minute to realize that the jobs list is on the sidebar. I find it
very strange for LinkedIn to organize a company's CAREERS page in such a way.

------
beaudryinmotion
RideScout | Backend Engineer | SF

Looking for mid-level to senior backend engineers to help us build the future
of transportation: seamless, on-demand, carfree/carlite mobility. Python,
NodeJS, AWS and more. Take on challenging architectural and algorithmic
problems in a small but driven team. Apply via RideScout.com/opportunities.

------
shannarw32
Pariveda Solutions - Lead Developer - Houston, TX - Onsite only We are looking
to hire high potential developers with at least 3 years of professional work
experience. We are looking for people with either project lead or team lead
experience. If you are interested, please email your resume to
shanna.wright@parivedasolutions.com

------
error54
Vital - [http://www.vital.co](http://www.vital.co) \- New York, NY - Full Time

We eliminate inefficiencies across healthcare and unlock value for healthcare
stakeholders, by putting consumers at the center and re-imagining their
experience with the healthcare system. We want to build systems that give
customers a enjoyable, beautiful, and valuable experience managing their
health care. Our team is small and we've raised a lot of money from top tier
investors. We pay above market and offer valuable equity.

Hiring:

    
    
      * Infrastructure/DevOps Engineer: we love AWS and Ansible but more than that, we love the right tool for the job.
    
      * Frontend Engineer: we are working with ReactJS, ES6/7, Node, and isomorphic architecture
    
      * Backend Engineer: python, aws services (RDS Aurora, DymamoDB, Kinesis, SQS, Redshift)
    
    

Email: Michael, CTO, michael@vital.co

------
vosper
Conversant Media | San Francisco, Chicago | ONSITE

The Contextual Classification Team is looking for:

1\. Machine Learning, NLP, and Computer Vision engineers to build out our web-
content classification system. Our custom-built platform categorizes millions
of web pages and is directly tied to millions of dollars in revenue, as well
as our transparent reporting features. This is real-world machine learning, at
scale.

2\. Application and UI Engineers to work with the contextual data we generate
- exposing it to customers and building our reporting and internal management
tools. Our systems handle billions of requests per day, with strong SLAs on
reporting, uptime, and response time.

Both teams work primarily in Python. On the front-end we use D3 for charting,
and the framework is Backbone, but anyone with experience in any JS framework
should apply.

I'm an engineer, not a recruiter. Please email me directly if you're
interested: cglennie@conversantmedia.com

------
korijn
Clinical Graphics | Delft, The Netherlands | REMOTE | Python Developer |
career@clinicalgraphics.com

Help patients move again!

The core of our work consists of a pre-operative planning system for
orthopedic surgery. We are connected directly to medical clinics via a web
service.

Your skillset would ideally include web service development, computer vision
(image processing), medical visualization and familiarity with code quality
assurance practises such as unit testing and continuous integration.

Interested? Send your resume and motivation or questions you may have to:
career@clinicalgraphics.com or call us at +31 15 744 0137 (9 a.m. to 6 p.m.,
GMT+1).

We are NOT open to recruitment agency services.

[https://www.clinicalgraphics.com/en/about-
us/careers/python-...](https://www.clinicalgraphics.com/en/about-
us/careers/python-developer/)

------
dhendo
Fresh Relevance | ONSITE | Southampton, UK

We're looking for a Python or node.js developer to join our growing startup.

We build a SaaS system that helps eCommerce sites of all sizes improve their
sales with timely and relevant engagements and recommendations to their
customers based on their behaviour.

Our stack is python, django, node.js, zmq, mongodb, redis, mysql, AWS and
chef. We're looking to add to our development team, and are open to front-end,
back-end or full stack developers who want to take on some interesting scale
and data-crunching challenges.

We're located just outside of Southampton, Hampshire on a green and pleasant
Science Park (we just moved into a larger office that overlooks the croquet
lawn!), within easy reach of the New Forest and just over an hour to central
London by train.

Apply:
[https://www.freshrelevance.com/jobs/](https://www.freshrelevance.com/jobs/)

------
bdg
Achievers - Toronto, San Francisco, London

We have a LOT of openings.

We hire ambitious professionals who thrive on their entrepreneurial spirit and
want to Change the Way the World Works. As Achievers employees, we are
passionate about disruptive technology, welcome constant change, and
understand the value of employee success in the workplace. We enjoy coming to
work every day because we believe in our product and L.O.V.E. our culture.
Achievers is more than just a software company; we are industry leaders in the
HR space.

* *

* San Francisco: [http://jobvite.com/m?3781yhwA](http://jobvite.com/m?3781yhwA)

\- Graphic Designer

\- Sales Development Representative

* *

* Toronto: [http://jobvite.com/m?3S91yhwm](http://jobvite.com/m?3S91yhwm)

\- Software Developer \- Demo Developer

\- Software Test Developer

\- Employee Success Intern

\- VP of Product

* *

* London: [http://jobvite.com/m?3oa1yhwT](http://jobvite.com/m?3oa1yhwT)

\- Solutions and Implementation Consultant

\- Enterprise Account Executive

~~~
hamandcheese
What is an "Employee Success Intern"?

~~~
bdg
It's an intern for customer support.

------
lucaotta
C++/Qt developers | Florence, Italy | Italian language proficiency needed

Develer is a growing company that develops software for third parties; our
team is composed of passionate people who enjoy coding and learn new
technologies. We are looking for some C++/Qt developers to grow one of our
teams working on Qt/QtQuick products: CAD software, home automation software
or medical equipment.

We offer a developer-centric environment with the following benefits:

* 24/7 office access: work any time of the day you are more productive.

* Large desks in quiet offices, with large or multi monitors and powerful PCs

* Symmetric 100Mb internet

* Informal environment: free coffee, drinks and snacks, relax room with fussball, retrogaming, consoles, music instruments...

We require relocation in Florence and proficiency in Italian language.

Send us your CV and some code examples at
[https://www.develer.com/jobs/](https://www.develer.com/jobs/)

------
stephendicato
Percipient Networks
([https://percipientnetworks.com](https://percipientnetworks.com)) -
Boston/Wakefield, Massachusetts - Full Time (Remote possible)

At Percipient Networks, our mission is to secure your business and prepare you
to respond to security threats. Our service, STRONGARM, seamlessly integrates
with existing systems and saves you time by automating security operations,
discovering compromised systems, and providing in-depth, accurate, and
relevant information during an incident to help eliminate threats.

You can read more about our open positions on our site:
[https://percipientnetworks.com/pages/careers](https://percipientnetworks.com/pages/careers)

We are young, small, pre-revenue, and extremely passionate. If you are
passionate about cybersecurity and solving hard problems, please contact us.

------
sventura
Monetate ([http://www.monetate.com/](http://www.monetate.com/)) - Fitzrovia,
London, UK - ONSITE - JavaScript Engineer

We're a SAAS provider of testing, targeting and personalization tools (i.e.
segmentation, A/B testing, MVT) to internet retailers. We're actively
searching for Javascript Engineers to join our growing technical team in
London. You will work with Monetate's delivery team to use Javascript to build
experiences for on page experiments for our many significant e-commerce
clients. Your content will run on high-traffic web pages (like Boden, Boohoo,
Ralph Lauren and Waitrose) and test marketers ideas in real time.

For any questions, email sventura@monetate.com

Frontend JS Engineer -
[http://monetate.applytojob.com/apply/OpYC9R](http://monetate.applytojob.com/apply/OpYC9R)

------
nikentic
Zerebra | Web Designer & Server administration | Stockholm, Sweden

Zerebra is a consultant company, working with web development with widely
different tech stacks (from Python, Flask/Django, Postgres, to C# with MSSQL),
managed hosting and on-site tech support, to fully cover companies tech-needs.

We have the competence to fill all our clients needs in digital marketing,
application development, tech-stack migrations and much more.

You can read more abut the positions here:
[https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/1205-zerebra-ab-
webbutvecklare/](https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/1205-zerebra-ab-webbutvecklare/)
[https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/1269-zerebra-ab-
systemadministr...](https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/1269-zerebra-ab-
systemadministrat%C3%B6r/)

------
bdotdub
Timehop - [http://timehop.com](http://timehop.com) \- New York, NY (onsite)

We're looking for iOS and backend (Golang) engineers. You can read more here:
[http://timehop.com/joinus](http://timehop.com/joinus)

We've got millions of daily active users who love using and opening the every
single day.

For iOS, we use a MVVM architecture for our app and use ReactiveCocoa in a
bunch of it.

On the backend side, we written a ton of Golang using DynamoDB to access and
play around with our > 160 TB of data.

Timehop is building the place online to connect with friends around the past.
Whereas Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram focus on the real time, Timehop
focuses on anniversaries and bringing meaning and relevancy to old content. We
have millions of users opening the app every day and signing up a user ~every
second.

Send an email to benny@timehop.com – let's chat!

------
abhiv
Townsquared | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, VISA OK

Townsquared is a private network for businesses in the same community to meet
one another, share advice, and form partnerships. We are Series A funded by
Floodgate Capital and August Capital.

We are ramping up quickly and hiring for engineering and product roles. Please
get in touch directly (abhi@townsquared.com) if interested.

Why work with us:

\- We are passionate, talented, and curious

\- We believe in risk taking and action

\- We collaborate closely with our users

\- We love local

\- Help shape our product and company culture

\- Ample opportunity to grow as we grow

\- Form deep connections with local businesses

\- Create meaningful change on a large scale by empowering individuals and
communities

=====

We're hiring:

* Senior Backend Engineers: Experience building cross-platform APIs; Ruby on Rails, NodeJS, microservices

* Frontend Engineers: Experience building delightful single page applications; AngularJS, CSS

* iOS Engineers: Experience building shipped iOS applications; Objective-C

* Product Managers: Experience driving projects through the ideation-to-ship lifecycle; analytical, A/B testing experience

------
azdle
Exosite | Minneapolis, MN | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://exosite.com](https://exosite.com)

Exosite provides a platform for the internet of things. Primarily targeted at
industrial automation and white goods product developers. Our bread and butter
is helping old school hardware manufacturers connect their products to the
internet.

We recently accepted a large minority investment from Parker Hannifin [1] so
we're in a bit of a hiring blitz at the moment. Here are the positions that we
have explicitly posted so far:

* Platform Engineer - DevOps, Linux, Python, Go - [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/94444/platform-engine...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/94444/platform-engineer-exosite)

* Senior Software Engineer: Web Services - Developer, Functional Programming, Erlang, C, Lua, TDD - [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/91915/senior-software...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/91915/senior-software-engineer-web-ui-applications-exosite)

* Senior Software Engineer: Web Services - JS, HTML, CSS, TDD - [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/91918/senior-software...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/91918/senior-software-engineer-web-services-exosite)

Those positions are all part of the products group here. We also have a large
design services group that does contract development for projects that use our
platform. So if you do anything from embedded development to web or mobile
we'd like to hear from you.

[1] [http://www.startribune.com/aerospace-firm-parker-hannifin-
in...](http://www.startribune.com/aerospace-firm-parker-hannifin-invests-in-
minneapolis-based-exosite/318116731/)

------
bonanza_com
Bonanza.com | Seattle | Full Stack Rails Developer |
[http://www.bonanza.com/jobs/7](http://www.bonanza.com/jobs/7)

Bonanza is a profitable and rapidly-growing online marketplace with over 35k
merchants and millions of shoppers each month.

Full Stack Rails Developers at Bonanza work across a variety of projects,
gravitating toward those that are most stimulating for them. Our philosophy is
that developers are most productive when they are given projects that best
combine their talents and interests.

If you like working at scale and making a measurable impact on the lives of
entrepreneurs and small business owners, there's plenty for us to get done
together.

Competitive salary, equity, perks that will surprise you.

Find out more: jobs@bonanza.com
[http://www.bonanza.com/jobs/](http://www.bonanza.com/jobs/)

------
somberi
Bangalore, India. Many Positions. Full time. This is myifth monthly post and
have hired a couple of great guys from the past posts.

Expanding the scope to include Analytics, Data Warehouse, DevOps and App
developers. Please read on. I have recently taken up a role to build a payment
network from scratch, out of Bangalore, India. It is funded by a big
corporation, but will be arms-distance from their central business.

It is a large, complex and fascinating problem to crack. The potential to
bring banking to 600 million un/underbanked Indians is what excited me to work
on this.

In the past I have built both fast-data and big-data companies and have a few
patents in this space.

We are looking to hire a good core team of full time math, physics and CS
majors, UI UX and product managers, who will work of Bangalore, India.

If you are interested, please email me at google's email service - takenottie.
Thanks for reading.

------
robg
Neumitra - stress management devices, apps, and analytics - Boston, MA at
South Station/Leather District

Full-time for embedded, mobile, and full stack applications from physiological
and contextual data.

We're hiring data-driven engineers including embedded firmware, mobile, and
web applications, back-end and front-end technologies. Our stack runs from the
body to servers. We use machine learning and statistical learning techniques
to build personalized and population health technologies for stress
management.

We're also hiring mechanical and research engineers who love to iterate on
technologies based on user interactions and feedback. We appreciate
experiences and enthusiasm for building unique tools that have a meaningful
impact. Our mission is to solve global questions of stress, health,
performance, and happiness. We've had great luck finding amazing people here.

Please say hello@neumitra.com!

------
ladon86
ClassDojo | San Francisco, CA

\------------------------------

We're an education technology product that's used in 50% of US schools daily.
Check us out here: [https://www.classdojo.com](https://www.classdojo.com)

We're a team of 24 people, which is very small for the number of teachers,
parents and students we serve every day. We also have a lot of face-to-face
contact with our users. Me and two other engineers are just about to head out
on a school visit to see our product out in the wild.

We're currently in our crazy 'back-to-school' season, which means we're adding
several hundred thousand new users every day, and that's probably why we're
looking for a senior full-stack engineer! We work in a really collaborative
environment, and being actively thoughtful about culture is important to us,
so that would be a big part of your job. You know how you've had previous jobs
and there's always something about them that sucks? We try to continuously
improve our processes and culture until they really don't suck. Of course
you'll write code and be involved in the design and implementation of all our
backend systems, but also we hope you'll join us in building the kind of
engineering team you've always dreamed of.

Finally, if you're interested in having a real impact on public education, I
truly believe that this is the place. While we started by solving a small
classroom problem for teachers, the impact we are starting to have on student
outcomes with our new products is incredible, and fascinating to be involved
in.

Interested? Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/classdojo/e55a2293-c8b3-4f92-b90e-b39a...](https://jobs.lever.co/classdojo/e55a2293-c8b3-4f92-b90e-b39a808e82d8)

Or if you want to ask any questions, feel free to drop me a personal email on:
liam@classdojo.com

------
powster
East London, UK • ONSITE • Front-End Developer • POWSTER
([http://www.powster.com](http://www.powster.com))

We are looking for a cutting-edge Front-End Developer to join our creative
studio, creating projects for all the major movie studios, and the major
record labels and game companies.

===== our movie platform =====

Our movie platform gets 2.2 million visits a week and has 2 component parts,
the all movie destination
([http://movies.powster.com](http://movies.powster.com)) and the individual
movie pages i(Ant-Man / The Martian). You’ll be working on developing the
platform further and taking it to the next level for the major movie studios.

===== our creative =====

You’ll also be creating work for bespoke innovative creative builds, these are
idea generated from scratch for our clients and we’d love you to be part of
the process. They range from interactive music videos which we shoot and
produce in house, to projecting tweets on the houses of parliament. We like to
think that anything is possible when pitching, if we haven’t done before we’ll
pull together, work it out and make it happen. This comes from having a drive
to make the unseen! When bolstered by the very diverse and strong team we can
adapt to anything thrown at it, from technical interactive builds to large
scale video productions.

===== your skills =====

You should have a keen interest in keeping up to date with modern coding
practises, particularly with respect to mobile / responsive design. Our
platform is a web-app, and a love for JavaScript is essential.

Full job spec:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1RHoJD4v6InMPmFIm_L5DGl7y...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1RHoJD4v6InMPmFIm_L5DGl7y2lpZVrPOAstbMlWN0Y8/edit)

Send over your portfolio: jobs@powster.com

------
reiderrider
BackNine Insurance and Financial Services | Los Angeles | Full Time, On Site |
[http://back9ins.com](http://back9ins.com)

BackNine simplifies the selling of insurance by allowing insurance brokers to
quote, apply, plan, and summarize their insurance.

We are looking for a smart and creative front end or full stack engineer. Full
time and in house.

We are built on:

-Ruby -Rails 4 -Heroku/AWS -NodeJS -AngularJS -Bootstrap 3 -Git & GitHub -MySQL -Redis/Sidekiq

What we offer:

-Competitive Comp

-Small engineering & development team, large impact

-Opportunity to partake in technical decisions and use new technologies

-BYOT - Use whatever tools you work best with. The only forced tool is Unix -- be it OS X, Ubuntu, or whatever else.

-Bootstrapped company, no investors and no satisfying investors

Please email reid@back9ins.com with links to your GitHub, StackOverflow, Code
Snippets, Blog, or anything else of importance. Resumes are good but we want
to see what you are capable of as well.

------
mquander
Quixey - Mountain View, CA - Lots of good programmers - ONSITE

Quixey wants to make the functionality and information living in apps
externally accessible, like web services are today. As such, we work on ways
to search, present, and link to in-app content. Our technology currently
powers search and discovery tools for Ask and Alibaba and reaches millions of
users around the world.

We're constantly looking for a variety of high-quality engineers to work on
all kinds of stuff, including but not limited to:

\- Machine-learned search relevance

\- Data engineering w/Hadoop & Spark

\- Android tools to extract in-app content

\- Android, iOS, and web SDKs for our services

\- Internal web tools

Tech stack is mostly Java, Python, AWS, web things.

We have solid funding, a downtown Mountain View office with about 150 people
in it, and a sane, flexible work culture with great benefits. If you're
interested email me at marshall@quixey.com and I will happily answer all of
your questions and tell you more.

------
kevin42
Cognitics, Inc is looking for an experienced software developer with strong
math and computer science skills and a talent for learning. We are an applied
research and development firm with interesting projects. Our work is
challenging, diverse, and dynamic, often requiring us to come up with new
strategies and algorithms in areas such as artificial intelligence and
advanced networking. Most of our development is in C++ varying across multiple
platforms, including embedded systems.

If you enjoy tackling unsolved technical challenges that make a real
difference, we would love to discuss a possible future with you!

We are located in the Boise, Idaho area, but we are flexible and can
accommodate part or full time telecommuting for the right candidates. You must
be a permanent resident located in the United States. No contractors. If you
are interested email me kbentley@cognitics.net.

------
arcadiapower
Arcadia Power - Washington D.C. ONSITE.

Looking for full stack ruby dev's (junior welcome).

More info: [https://angel.co/arcadia-power/jobs/81585-junior-ruby-
develo...](https://angel.co/arcadia-power/jobs/81585-junior-ruby-developer)

or contact direct justin@arcadiapower.com and mention HN.

------
sp123
Square is hiring full stack engineers for platform engineering group.

The Visibility team is focused on providing best in the class monitoring,
visualization and alerting for application and platform engineers. We are a
full stack team using the Java/Go, Ruby, Coffeescript programming languages
and also work with various data-stores including MySQL, Cassandra and
Elasticsearch. We're looking for software engineers, particularly those who
have experience with frontend programming or have worked on highly scalable
distributed data-stores and who want to learn the other side of the stack. For
more information - see
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=q8Z9VfwV&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=q8Z9VfwV&page=Job%20Description&j=ospx1fw9)

------
zgohr
CCI Systems - Iron Mountain, MI (remote)

We build software for provisioning, monitoring and supporting networks. Most
of our stack is in Ruby on Rails right now, but we are in the process of
breaking things apart into smaller services that can be consumed by our SPAs
and iOS/Android apps.

Perks:

* 100% remote team.

* Flexible schedule. Outside of a few regular meetings, get work done on your own schedule.

* Medical, dental and vision insurance.

* A stipend for investing in your health (e.g. gym memberships or buying your own workout equipment).

* ESOP program.

If you are interested, please reach out to zachary.gohr [at] ccisystems [dot]
com.

\----

Front End Engineer:

* Build UIs for things like provisioning network equipment, dashboards for reporting monitoring information and ticketing systems for the support team.

* Maintain a UI component kit, similar to Bootstrap and Foundation, that is shared between all of our applications.

* Most of our new UI work is in Angular, but we are actively exploring other tools, like React, for our desktop UIs and mobile development.

------
worldadventurer
Code4Good -- [https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com) \-
"Twilio for Non-Techies" | Cebu, Philippines | Full-Time | ONSITE

engageSPARK, a not-for-profit business, empowers NGOs and Governments to
dramatically extend the reach and effectiveness of their pro-poor programs.
Customers tell us that it’s the easiest to use self-service solution to easily
and quickly launch comprehensive messaging, surveying, curriculum, and
decision tree programs focused on developing countries via two-way SMS, Voice
IVR Calls (roughly 40% of the world’s poor are illiterate), and Missed Calls
in 200+ countries.

Customers such as Innovations for Poverty Action, MedAir, Mercy Corps, and US
Institute for Peace are using the engageSPARK platform in countries around the
world to make social change in the areas of Agriculture, Health, Finance,
Elections, and Disaster Planning & Response.

Full Stack Adventure Developer: [https://goo.gl/j4h5WX](https://goo.gl/j4h5WX)
Adventure Fellowship: [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)

Our stack: Go (GoLang) Microservices, Python/Django, Java, Docker, Thrift,
PostgreSQL, CouchDB, Android

Located on Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com

------
pnpsf
SAN FRANCISCO, CA | ONSITE (Open to Relocation) | FULL-TIME

We are an early-stage, venture-backed startup based in San Francisco (SoMa)
building a product that allows consumers to easily visualize a redesign of
their own space. We are looking for full-time software engineers who are
excited about a new challenge, have a passion for design and technology, and
would love to be part of an early-stage creative tech company focused on
photorealistic visualization!

We are hiring experienced, pragmatic, generalist engineers who have an
interest in one of the following:

* Tools / Pipeline

* Full-Stack Web Development

* Mobile / Backend

We need candidates who have the right to work in the US. We would consider an
H-1B transfer, but we can't afford to wait until October of 2016 for a great
candidate!

To apply, please contact us at pnpsf.jobs@gmail.com. Include your resume and
if available, a link to code (GitHub, etc.) or blog posts you have written,
etc.

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qc99Vfw9&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qc99Vfw9&s=Hackernews&nl=1&page=Jobs)

------
forrestj
SF | Back-End Engineer | Lead DevOps Engineer | ONSITE

We're Runnable. We integrate with the development tools you’re already using,
like GitHub and Slack, to automatically deploy commits and launch
development/test environments. We're looking for experienced back-end
engineers with a track record with Node.js and distributed systems. We're also
looking for a strong DevOps candidate with solid AWS knowledge.

Back-End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/runnable/a8c0b879-fd98-4f5b-b0f8-ab50f...](https://jobs.lever.co/runnable/a8c0b879-fd98-4f5b-b0f8-ab50f1a51e81)
Lead DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/runnable/e0db0f75-aa00-4d9b-9bbe-
bbdca...](https://jobs.lever.co/runnable/e0db0f75-aa00-4d9b-9bbe-bbdca2bc211f)

------
mildavw
[http://Renewfinancial.com](http://Renewfinancial.com) | Portland, OR |
Onsite/Full-time

We combat global warming by working with cities, states, and Wall Street to
get homeowners the $20k they need to put up solar panels, insulate their
homes, get a more efficient furnace, etc.

We're looking for Sr. Devs, Engineering Managers, Build Engineers, and QA
folks.

Our careers page is not quite up-to-date with all of those positions, but
here's the Sr Dev slot:

[http://jobs.jobvite.com/renewfund/job/oFkF1fwp](http://jobs.jobvite.com/renewfund/job/oFkF1fwp)

We're heavily Ruby and will train new hires whose experience is primarily in
another language.

After several years with a headcount in the dozens, we are now in the hockey-
stick growth phase quadrupling in size in short order.

Contact: Tom Janci tjanci@renewfinancial.com

------
theli0nheart
Lionheart Software | Austin, TX | Lead Software Engineer | Onsite

Lionheart works with early-stage startups with non-technical founders. We've
been at this since 2010 and our referral network has gotten to a point where
we need to make the jump and bring on some more help. We are currently two
engineers and are looking to bring on #3.

[http://lionheartsw.com/](http://lionheartsw.com/) (yes, yes, the cobbler's
son has no shoes)

We're fast and nimble, get to choose what projects we work on, what tech we
work with, don't have to deal with much technical debt, and build awesome
products from the ground up. Our role is to help get the companies we work
with get to MVP as soon as possible.

Once we ship, we help our clients interview or onboard a CTO or lead engineer
or stick around for as-needed help. In many cases, though, we've just been
retained indefinitely (I like to think it's because our clients like us so
much!). In some special cases, we take equity. We are currently booked through
mid-October.

Key Skills (not requirements by any means, but preferable since these will
help you hit the ground running)

* iOS Development

* Python/Django

This is not a junior role. You should be capable / have experience with
critiquing everything from napkin sketches to fully-fledged visual designs and
then shipping. We have a very design-focused product development process, so
ideally you have an eye for design in addition to being a kickass developer.

What you get (not going to be coy about numbers. we need help now):

* Salary: $80k guaranteed, up to $120k + Bonus DOE

* Equity: 1-5% (depends on role, experience, and contribution)

Austin-based candidates highly preferred.

If any of this sounds intriguing, just send me an email (see profile).

Dan

------
mavenclinic
Lead Android Engineer | Maven Clinic
([https://www.mavenclinic.com](https://www.mavenclinic.com)) | New York, NY
(ONSITE)

Maven connects patients with vetted, highly-qualified healthcare practitioners
via video, with appointments starting at less than the price of a co-pay.
We've been live since April, and are a fast-growing company in an exploding
space. Healthcare is finally in the midst of real change, and we’re just at
the beginning.

We're looking for our first Android engineer, who will be a technical leader
on our team and get to own the platform (our tech team currently has 2
backend, one iOS, one front-end).

Learn more here: [https://angel.co/maven-4/jobs/79046-lead-android-
developer](https://angel.co/maven-4/jobs/79046-lead-android-developer)

------
kimcheekumquat
Amazon Web Services is hiring!

Here is a full list of positions we are hiring for:

[http://aws.amazon.com/careers/](http://aws.amazon.com/careers/)

We are hiring for Seattle, Dallas, and Virginia in the USA. But there are
plenty of remote locations that are hiring. We can relocate employees from
pretty much anywhere.

We are ALWAYS hiring, but especially for these positions:

Cloud support engineer

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/53513006?trk=vsrp_jobs_c...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/53513006?trk=vsrp_jobs_c..).

Cloud support associate:

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/53511641?trk=job_view_br...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/53511641?trk=job_view_br..).

Sounds interesting? Email me at chajiang@amazon.com I can send it directly to
a hiring manager.

~~~
plicense
How are the working conditions?

~~~
kimcheekumquat
For my role, pretty good. It honestly depends on what team you are on but for
my team we nearly all work 40 hours or less.

~~~
_spoonman
Does anybody in engineering work remotely full time?

~~~
plicense
Not immediately. But I've seen people who are 2/3 years into the company do
it. We have an engineer who does this. It all comes down to the team and how
your peers value you. If you are really good and a valued member, the company
will go out of its way to retain you.

------
annaleakrebs
SocialNature | Vancouver, BC, Canada (Remote OK)| Full time |
[https://www.socialnature.com/](https://www.socialnature.com/)

We're looking for Javascript Engineers (Angular.js, Sail.js Node.js)

Join our 5 person team and build the next gen marketing platform for
progressive brands. We believe the future of marketing is peer-to-peer, and
our platform gives brands the ultimate dashboard into the social web.

We expect you to be driven, equally interested in learning and making an
impact. You’ll get an opportunity to work closely with brands, create
interesting social integrations, and think about how to store and query big-
data. We don’t expect you to be an expert in everything already, but we are
looking for solid, experienced developers who don’t shy away from new
challenges.

If you're interested email me at annalea@socialnature.com

------
TChiring
TrueCar | Santa Monica, CA - San Francisco, CA - Austin, TX | Full Time
TrueCar is hiring Rails, Python, mobile (iOS and Android), and devops
engineers in Santa Monica, San Francisco, and Austin. We're also hiring
designers.

We acquired the talent of quite a few Carwoo (YCS09) alums a little over a
year ago.

We've been around for 10 years and went public 1 year ago. The company has big
plans for the coming years and is looking for good developers to help us grow.

See [http://careers.truecar.com](http://careers.truecar.com) for the full
scoop.

We're using Rails and Python (Flask) to serve out all kinds of APIs as well as
consumer-facing web experiences and internal tools.

Let's see; what else?

* We prefer you work with us in-person in Santa Monica, San Francisco, or Austin. Remote definitely considered for the right candidates, but you must be based in the United States. We'll handle most visa situations.

* Benefits are exceptional: health premiums are 100% paid for (not only for you, but your whole family), we match your 401k (up to 3% of your contributions), and give stock options and performance bonuses. We also pay for your gym membership (up to $50/month) and have catered lunches every Wednesday.

* Our Santa Monica HQ is right by the beach and Third Street Promenade, so expect fresh air and plenty of food options. Our SF office is right off the Montgomery BART station with 360 degree views of downtown and the bay.

* A meaningful subset of some of the technologies we use: Ruby on Rails, Python, Flask, Redis, MySQL, Hadoop, and Elasticsearch (the whole ELK stack).

* VISAS are handled and REMOTE options are available under the right circumstances.

Send an email to me (Brett) (bemma AT truecar.com) with your resume and/or
GitHub profile. Even if you're not applying but just have questions, drop me a
line

~~~
house9-2
[https://careers.truecar.com/](https://careers.truecar.com/) returns a 404

[http://careers.true.com/](http://careers.true.com/) seems to work

------
apa-sl
Sopot, Poland, REMOTE/ONSITE | B2B SaaS

Front-End, Ember.js.

Guys, we are developing some interesting B2B SaaS service
(.net+ember.js+android+ios). Currently I cannot disclose details about the
project, but I can add that we have a great sales power compared to out
potential competition and already secured interest from top companies in our
country.

Nevertheless to the point: system is being created in Ember framework and our
full-time front-end developer has sometimes insufficient experience with this
framework. We are looking for some mentor with practical experience with
Ember.js.

We can start with some remote co-operation, eventually mix it with some on-
site time. If you will be interested - we will be also interested to turn this
into long-term relation with an option to join us full time as a lead front-
end developer and get some stock options (beside the salary).

Drop me a message at adam@invemax.com

------
paydro
8tracks | San Francisco | full time| ONSITE preferred |
[http://8tracks.com/jobs](http://8tracks.com/jobs)

Do you feel there should be a better way for people to find and enjoy the
limitless spectrum of music created by mankind, much of which is now available
online in some form -- if you know where to look? Do you love 8tracks but
think the product could be even better?

8tracks is the best place for people who care about music to create and
consume playlists. Its crowd curated platform offers unprecedented depth and
relevancy in a "lean back" fashion -- spanning every imaginable style,
activity or mood -- and an unmatched opportunity for music discovery, with
less repetition and a uniquely human touch.

8tracks ranks #3 in the US among internet radio listeners aged 18-34 (after
Pandora and iHeartRadio) and reaches 8m MAU who stream 30m hours/month. Two-
thirds of the music streamed on 8tracks hails from Independent artists and
labels, and two-thirds of the music streamed is delivered to iOS and Android
devices. Supported primarily by advertising sales, the business has operated
at or near profitability for the last 3 years. Founded in 2008, 8tracks is
backed by Index Ventures and Andreessen Horowitz, with offices in Mission
Dolores (SF) and the Flatiron District (NYC).

Director of Engineering:
[http://8tracks.com/job/c3249aa0-ff26-4870-a972-ad352f434982](http://8tracks.com/job/c3249aa0-ff26-4870-a972-ad352f434982)

iOS Dev:
[http://8tracks.com/job/f77ee7cd-b2ec-4c6c-8906-e7e0d099b36d](http://8tracks.com/job/f77ee7cd-b2ec-4c6c-8906-e7e0d099b36d)

If you're interested in our stack you can see my answer to it here:
[https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-technical-architecture-
of-...](https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-technical-architecture-of-8tracks)

------
kimburgess
Ci | Melbourne, Australia | Full-time

Embedded developer / interface designer. We design + create integrated systems
for modern, connected environments. Our projects range from building
intelligence to immersive telepresence to large format display solutions.
Here's some drone footage of a real-time rendered 50,000px wide, 0.5km long
screen we recently put into the MCG: [https://ciasia.box.com/project-ribbon-
video](https://ciasia.box.com/project-ribbon-video). More projects over at
[http://ciasia.com.au/whatwedo](http://ciasia.com.au/whatwedo).

For the full description and to apply see
[http://www.seek.com.au/job/29283437](http://www.seek.com.au/job/29283437).

------
jdreaver
FrackOptima | Riverside, CA | Remote OK

My email: john.reaver@frackoptima.com

About Us

FrackOptima is a startup in the petroleum industry that aims to make hydraulic
fracturing safer and more efficient through industry-leading simulation
software. We are currently a small, 3-person team based in Riverside, CA, but
we are already in the middle of a few development contracts with some very
large companies, including Shell Oil Company. We get requests every week from
other companies who want to use our software, but sometimes we have to turn
them away because we simply need more manpower!

Position

We are looking for someone with extensive desktop GUI and graphics programming
experience to help us refactor and improve our user interface. Our software is
currently being used by dozens of researchers across a few large companies,
and we need your help to build the next generation UI by using feedback from
our existing customers and your experience.

Required skills/attributes:

\- Experience with a large GUI codebase (using Qt is a plus since we use
PyQt/PySide)

\- Experience with Python (C++ is great too, especially if you used Qt)

\- Self-directed and a thirst for learning

\- Very effective communicator, especially if you are working remotely

Desired skills/attributes:

\- Experience leading the development of or architecting a large user-facing
application

\- Experience in scientific programming

\- Engineering experience or an interest in applied physics (we use solid
mechanics, fluid mechanics, heat transfer, various numerical methods for a
tightly coupled simulation).

\- A technical degree. Having a non-CS technical degree is perfectly fine. In
fact, all three current team members have either an MS or PhD in mechanical
engineering!

\- Extensive graphics programming experience

~~~
jdreaver
(More info)

We would like to hire someone full-time, but if you are unsure about
committing to the company, we would be fine starting off with a short contract
period of a few months.

Work Environment

We highly value self-directed individuals who also have a thirst for learning.
In fact, we strongly encourage our team to take time to learn new things to do
their job more effectively. We understand that trying to force productivity
out of people creates unhappy workers and leads to technical debt. We strive
to meet deadlines early and often so we can have breathing room to test new
ideas or refactor existing ones.

Remote

Remote is OK if you have experience working remotely; we just might want you
in Riverside a few times a year. All of our 3 person team lives in Riverside,
but we are always happy to accommodate a remote position if it means we can
get the best talent. We use version control, continuous integration, and are
very comfortable communicating ideas/issues online.

Apply!

If interested, contact me directly at my email: john.reaver@frackoptima.com.
Please attach a resume as well.

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

Vacancies:

* VP engineering

* Team leads (aka engineering managers)

* Software Engineers (all levels)

At FreeAgent we're on a mission to democratise accounting for micro-businesses
and freelancers. We have built an award-winning cloud accounting product that
offers full end-to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing.
We're based in beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to
strength, with over 42,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Customers
love our product and we've sustained an NPS of over 75 for the past four
quarters.

If you want to come and join us on our mission, take a look at our vacancies
at [http://www.freeagent.com/jobs](http://www.freeagent.com/jobs).

We are looking for _UK-based_ full-time staff only right now.

------
dget
Remix (W15) - [http://getremix.com](http://getremix.com) \- San Francisco, CA
(ONSITE)

Work with us to build great cities.

Design is at the heart of what we do. You’ll be in charge of the user
experience at Remix, helping to create a compelling simple app used by cities
across the world to plan great transit. Our company was founded by designers
(Sam and Tiffany) and we take this stuff very seriously.

You’d be a good fit if:

• You have experience creating and maintaining products with real-world users.

• Your visual design is strong and opinionated.

• You’ve worked closely with engineers to get great design out the door.

You should be comfortable making detailed graphics and figuring out how an
application should work and feel. Even better if you can turn your ideas into
working prototypes using HTML and CSS.

To apply, email jobs@getremix.com with a portfolio and a few words on why
you're right for the role.

------
ryanrende
New York City - Moat

Moat is a growing measurement & analytics startup with products in two core
areas:

1) Analytics

Moat Analytics analyzes content and advertisements for many of the most
trafficked websites on the Internet. We gather ~30+ terabytes of data per day
and provide customers metrics like ad viewability, attention and user
engagement. This product has helped change the way people spend money on ads.

2) Search

We index the Internet for online ads. This allows us to give advertisers,
publishers and adtech companies an overview of the entire online ad ecosystem.
This is hugely valuable information - our customers can see their competitors'
ad campaigns, find prospects by seeing the clients of similar sites or see
trends in the industry before anyone else. We have a free product, moat.com
and a premium product, Moat Pro.

Both technical and non-technical openings can be found at

jobs.moat.com Press.moat.com

Email - ryan@moat.com

------
skrebbel
Klets | Eindhoven, the Netherlands | [https://klets.com](https://klets.com) \-
Marketer and customer cuddler (INTERN, REMOTE ok)

Klets is customer chat for normal companies. Super easy to set up, with Klets,
any company makes it easy and fun for their customers to chat with them.

Unlike live chat popups, Klets focuses on companies that want to build real
long-term relationships with their customers. This means great design, great
UX, and all attention to the conversation. Companies don't need any IT skills
to set up Klets, and customers can chat without downloading anything or
signing up.

Klets is only 3 people right now, looking to hire our first intern. Launched
just 3 months ago, we now have paying customers, very many happy users, and
we're growing very fast.

We're looking for a student or recent graduate in _marketing, communication,
business administration or journalism_ with an interest in tech startups. Help
us make existing customers even happier about Klets and make Klets known to
potential new customers. Think customer support, content marketing, referral
marketing, and so on. We strongly believe that happy customers are the best
marketing you can do, so in reality these fields are very closely related.
We're looking for someone who likes planning this out with us on a strategic
level and _also_ likes to execute.

If you're a student looking for a (graduation) project, we can be very
forthcoming with the precise contents and goals of the internship. It can be
just about as practical or as academic as you need it to be to make it a great
project.

Remote is OK, though the closer, the better. We need you to be at most 2 hours
away from our timezone (CET).

The fact that you're here reading this on HN means that you're already very
high on our list! So get in touch right now on our Klets page:
[https://klets.com/klets](https://klets.com/klets)

------
jscalisi
Attune.co - Sunnyvale, CA - ONSITE

Attune is looking for machine learning and systems engineering professionals
to help us build our next-generation personalization platform. This is your
opportunity to be one of the early members of a team building a platform for
some of the best brands in eCommerce and digital media, led and advised by
some of the best in personalization and platforms.

We a talented engineering team and are looking for folks with 5+ years of
experience for these positions:

* Systems Engineer - Designing and running highly scalable, complex systems (Java/AWS/NoSQL)

* Platform Engineer - API’s, SDK’s and third-party platform integrations (Swagger, Ruby, Python, API design.)

* Data Systems - Large volumes of data, distributed systems, performance and scalability (Java/Scala/Algorithms/Spark)

Feel free to contact me if you are interested or haveany questions:
joe@attune.co

------
w0utert
ASML Netherlands/Brion Technologies | C++/Java/Python software engineer |
Eindhoven, Netherlands | ONSITE | full time

ASML Netherlands is the leading provider of optical lithography systems for
the semiconductor industry. Brion technologies is a subsidiary of ASML
Netherlands, and develops simulation and modeling software for lithography
production and metrology applications.

We are looking for a software developer who loves designing and writing C++,
Python and Java software modules using a Linux/Unix environment, solving
challenging problems for lithographic simulation and application software in a
small, collaborative and fast moving team.

Job Mission: Deliver high quality modular software components (in C++, Python
and Java) to improve and integrate Brion products with ASML machine specific
knowledge and systems.

Job Description: All-round software engineer, capable of designing and
delivering high quality, well tested software working in a distributed
(Eindhoven/US) based team-setting.

Education: BS or MS in Computer Science.

Experience: \- Relevant C++ software development experience (3-5 years). \-
Experience using Unix as a development environment (3-5 years). \- Experience
with version control systems (Git) (3-5 years). \- Multi-language experience
(C++, Python, Java) is preferred (0-2 years). \- Experience in designing and
developing large, complex, multidisciplinary software systems is preferred. \-
Relevant software development experience in semi-conductor industry is a pre.

Since we operate as a small and dynamic team of people who all share a passion
for our work, we are looking for someone like-minded, who doesn't expect a
hierarchical, top-down approach and is not afraid of challenging him/herself
or other team members. Experience is obviously a pre, but we think someone who
likes to learn and improve will fit in better than someone who's used to doing
things the same way for a long time.

Contact: dl-brion-vhv@asml.com

------
aytanb
SSG | New York, NY | ONSITE | Software Engineer (MEAN Stack) | ssgllc.com

We are continuing to grow! Summit Securities Group is a privately funded
trading and financial technology firm utilizing cutting edge technologies to
provide liquidity to global electronic markets. In an industry where very few
people have adapted to the changing technological landscape over the last 15
years, we are decidedly different. We are disrupting the current status quo
and pushing the envelope further. We are hiring for an elite team of
developers that are building the mission critical infrastructure and
applications for the next generation of our technologies.

Join us!

•Mean Stack (MongoDB, Express, Angular, Node) •Experience writing high
performance, scalable code •C/C++ (preferred) •Linux/Unix

Send us your resume if you want to be part of this team. resume@ssgllc.com

------
bmleon2002
Doctible | San Diego, CA | Inside Sales Consultant |
[http://www.doctible.com/](http://www.doctible.com/) | Full-Time/Onsite

You are part of the company's front line, contacting healthcare providers and
introducing them to Doctible's products and innovative online healthcare
network. Develop and manage your leads within full sales cycle from
prospecting to, demos and closing the deal. Need help at any point? We are
there for you. Providing feedback on what's working and what's not. Your
experience and input matters as your input is built into the company's future
sales processes.

For more information on the job, please visit
[http://career.doctible.com/#sales](http://career.doctible.com/#sales)

------
leapmotion_alex
Leap Motion | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[http://leapmotion.com](http://leapmotion.com)

WHO WE ARE:

We want to transform how people interact with technology using the original
interface: the human hand. Over the last two years, we’ve shipped almost half
a million motion-tracking controllers to developers and consumers around the
world, opening up new possibilities for a platform beyond the screen – from
music and gaming to the next generation of VR/AR interfaces.

LOOKING FOR:

Simply put, we're looking for people to help us bring sci-fi to life:

• Applications (Unreal/Unity) Engineer

• Computer Vision Engineer

• Data Scientist

• Engineering Manager

• Firmware Engineer

• Javascript Performance Engineer

• Machine Learning Engineer

• Product Manager, Developer Experience

• Product Manager, Virtual Reality

• Senior UX Designer

• Software Architect

• Software Engineer

• Test Automation Engineer

Check out our full job listings here:
[http://leapmotion.com/careers](http://leapmotion.com/careers)

------
mikeyrenan1
Sense360 | Los Angeles, CA | Software Engineer or Data Scientist| ONSITE

We're hiring mid-level/senior Developers and Data Scientists.

[http://sense360.com/careers.html](http://sense360.com/careers.html)

About us: Sense360 is a sensor-Intelligence company that helps apps detect
when people do things in the real-world.

Imagine if your app could understand location, activity, and context in the
background, in a completely privacy-friendly way, and with minimal battery
drain. You could build ambient-notifications, geo-caching features, auto
check-ins, proximity alerts, and so much more.

Sense360 takes all of the complexity out of the development process, and lets
you add highly accurate, battery efficient, and privacy friendly sensor-
intelligence with a few lines of code.

Email mikey@sense360.com with a resume if you're interested!

------
prophetjohn
Full-time | Software Engineer | PolicyGenius | Brooklyn, New York (NYC)

We're PolicyGenius and we're building an online education and shopping
platform for insurance. We're looking for full-time, junior and senior, front-
end and full-stack software engineers to help us build out our Rails and React
architecture.

If you're interested, you should email me at josh@policygenius.com. I'm the VP
of Engineering here, so also feel free to just shoot me a message with any
questions.

Further details:

WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR

\+ You like Ruby and React. You're a minimalist and a pragmatist who likes to
write clean code.

\+ You have designed, deployed and scaled real-world Rails apps.

\+ You consider testing to be an integral part of your coding workflow.

\+ You follow best practices (testing, continuous integration, refactoring,
consistent code standards).

PERKS

\+ Salary range: $100 - $140k

\+ Great benefits (we’re an insurance startup after all).

\+ Ground-floor member of a startup team.

------
ngoel36
Uber - Software Engineer, International Growth | San Francisco, CA

The growth team is obsessed with one question – How do we bring Uber to the
world? We love metrics and fast paced execution.

We're building our team aggressively to focus on aggressive growth in India
(we're investing $1B: [http://on.tcrn.ch/l/58wp](http://on.tcrn.ch/l/58wp)) in
a competitive environment.

We're hiring engineers at all levels to work on all parts of the stack:
Python, Javascript, PostgreSQL, Node.js, Redis, iOS apps, Android apps.

Please send your CV to ngoel@uber.com if you're interested!

BENEFITS: Monthly Uber credits, 401(k) plan, gym reimbursement, nine paid
company holidays, Full medical/dental/vision package to fit your needs,
Unlimited vacation policy; work hard and take time when you need it.

------
vtuulos
AdRoll - San Francisco

If you like Python, JS, C, D, Lua or Erlang, and petabytes of data, this is
your dream job. AdRoll is one of the fastest growing adtech company, already
producing $100M+ in revenue with a small engineering team.

This time we are looking for Pythonistas in particular! We have very
interesting challenges for Python experts, not all of which are about web
apps.

To get an idea of things we do, see

[http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/](http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/)

[http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-
sep-2013/](http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-sep-2013/)

I'm happy to tell you more by email (ville@adroll.com) or over coffee in SF.

PS. we write our own convex optimizers, if machine learning is close to your
heart - ping me for more info.

------
longdivision
Trail | London | Full Time, Remote

Trail wants to improve the customer experience provided in restaurants and
retail stores across the world. Our application's user centric design
simplifies the working day allowing staff to recapture the time they want to
spend with customers. We’re looking for a full stack engineer to help do this.

About the role:

\- Our Tools include Ruby, Rails, Postgres, React, Flux, SASS, Foundation,
Github, Codeship & Heroku.

\- Flexible hours and remote working (we're on Old Street, London a couple of
days a week if you do want meet up).

\- Small scrum teams. Modern tools. Strong focus on developer experience and
engineering excellence.

\- Friday afternoon's are free for employee R&D time.

[https://trailsuite.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hp6l/](https://trailsuite.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hp6l/)

------
robbles
Pretio / Tap for Tap | Mobile SDK Developer | ONSITE (Victoria, Canada)

We are looking for a Mobile SDK Developer to work on our mobile SDKs and
sample apps/games, learn mobile development on iOS, Android and cross-platform
plugins, interface with the Tap for Tap API and integrate with 3rd-party
networks. You'll also help design changes to the back end services that power
the Tap for Tap ad network. Please apply to jobs@pretiointeractive.com

Junior Mobile Developer [https://www.pretio.in/jobs/junior-mobile-
developer/](https://www.pretio.in/jobs/junior-mobile-developer/)

Ruby Developer [https://www.pretio.in/jobs/ruby-
developer/](https://www.pretio.in/jobs/ruby-developer/)

------
fiveniner
AppSpotr - Gothenburg - Sweden - ONSITE

Javascript developer

We are looking for a skilled Javascript developer to headline our platform.
Your primary focus will be the development and maintenance of server- and
client-side logic, to ensure high performance and responsiveness to requests
from the front-end. You will also be responsible for integrating the front-end
code with the back-end, and because of that a good understanding of common
front-end technologies is necessary as well. Our platform is integrated with
third party services, therefore a good understanding of the complexities that
come with integration are required.

Working at AppSpotr

AppSpotr is a bleeding edge technology start-up. We are heading where no man,
woman and really smart child has gone before. Many of the problems we run
across have not priorly been solved, thus you need to be an explorer and a
creator. You thrive with challenges and you see solutions where ordinary
developers see unsurmountable problems. We are located in the center of
Göteborg, at Skånegatan 29 near Korsvägen.

Skills & requirements: \- Strong proficiency in JavaScript. \- Knowledge of
Node.js and frameworks available for it, such as Express etc. \- Understanding
the nature of asynchronous programming. \- Good understanding of server-side
CSS preprocessors, such as Less etc. \- Understanding fundamental design
principles behind a scalable application. \- Proficient understanding of code
versioning tools, such as Git.

If this sounds interesting and you want to show us your skills then do
something of the following: \- Create a cool visual component with some kind
of logic \- Solve this problem: Send a GET request to
[https://api2.appspotr.com/givemeachallenge](https://api2.appspotr.com/givemeachallenge)
and solve the problem in your favourite language \- Show us something you’ve
already made that you are particularly proud of

Do any of these, push your code to a repo and send your link to
info@appspotr.com and we will find you

------
charisloh
Rails and Python Developer, ONSITE in Cambridge, MA or San Francisco, CA -
Full-time

Center for Effective Philanthropy (CEP), is looking to hire a full-time
Rails/Python developer for our Cambridge, MA or San Francisco office.

If you are or know a developer with interest in using coding skills for social
good, please feel free to check out and/or pass this posting along:

[http://www.effectivephilanthropy.org/about/careers/rails-
and...](http://www.effectivephilanthropy.org/about/careers/rails-and-python-
developer/)

I find that CEP is an incredible place to work at both in terms of its
organizational culture as well as its impact on foundation philanthropy. I'm
happy to answer questions about the organization, so please get in touch if
you have any!

------
miles932
Mountain View, Seattle, Tokyo, London, Tel Aviv, etc. Full-time (ONSITE or
maybe REMOTE) Cloud Solutions Architects, Google Cloud Platform

[https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=136565...](https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=136565001&)
(Ignore that the job listing only mentions Tokyo...)

We're building a team of senior architects for breaking down interesting
customer problems, building up technical solutions that help those customers
succeed, and then publishing them for the world. We're the folks building
this: [http://cloud.google.com/solutions](http://cloud.google.com/solutions)

Feel free to reach out to me direct about it: milesward@google.com

------
fortpoint
Linkable Networks -
[http://www.linkablenetworks.com](http://www.linkablenetworks.com) \- Boston,
MA (office is in Fort Point Channel neighborhood) & Remote
([http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/linkable-
networks](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/linkable-networks))

* Company Summary

Linkable Networks was founded on the premise that the disconnect between
digital media and physical retail was a major gap in delivering a great
experience to consumers. Since 2011, we’ve been nose-down building a scalable
platform that provides brands and retailers the ability to engage, reward and
incent their consumers directly and across any channel – online, mobile and
in-store. We pioneered the concept of card-linked-offers and have taken it to
the next level – always-on loyalty. Both our self-service and SaaS-based
platforms enable the creation of actionable ads, coupons, offers, promotions,
rebates and more that let you reward loyalty... not just discount a purchase.
This is the future of Loyalty.

* Technology Stack

Core Stack : { Java, Spring, Sharded MySql, Terracotta, RabbitMQ }

Mobile : { iOS, Android }

* Additional Info

We're wired into card networks and processors. We have a broad range of
customers from grocery giant SuperValu where we're deployed with a first of
its kind card-linked SKU offer solution to FanBank where we help enable
community based Loyalty programs.

We run an agile shop with 80 successful sprints under our belts. Our process
has been improved over the 5 years we've been running it so that we deliver on
time and without drama. Our engineers don't sit in meetings they build
solutions.

We're looking for solid Java engineers to join our team and help us build out
the next level of capabilities on our platform.

If this sounds interesting, please shoot me an email at
coolgigs@linkablenetworks.com

------
shravvmehtaa
Lob.com (YC S13): San Francisco, CA - Full Time, No Remote, Relocation
Possible, No Visa Sponsorship Possible

Lob is building a suite of APIs for the enterprise. Built with developers in
mind, Lob provides tools that allow businesses to build scalable and powerful
applications. The most popular API is a print and mail API that enables
companies to send postcards, letters, checks, photos, and more as effortlessly
as sending emails. Lob is based in San Francisco, CA and is venture backed
with over 5000 customers including Intuit, LendUp, Porch, and Ubiquiti
Networks.

You'll be working with a very talented team working on lots of interesting
engineering challenges! We're looking for talented engineers passionate about
building APIs for the enterprise!

Experience with Angular or Node.js & Hapi is a bonus, but not required.

~~~
niuzeta
Why is this posting greyed out(i.e,. downvoted)?

~~~
pakled_engineer
Because not writing onsite instead of "no r3mote" so people searching keywords
get this listing as a result.

------
jumpmancol
HomeAdvisor, QA Automation Engineer, Golden, CO, ONSITE

I'm looking for a top notch Selenium automation engineer that can come in and
help clean up an existing repo of scripts, and also help define the
architecture to be used going forward. We have put a lot of focus on our
automation efforts, and full buy-in & support from executive leadership as
well as the dev leadership & teams.

Why HomeAdvisor:
[http://www.abouthomeadvisor.com/careers/](http://www.abouthomeadvisor.com/careers/)

Job Description:
[http://homeadvisor.submit4jobs.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=8307...](http://homeadvisor.submit4jobs.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=83075.viewjobdetail&CID=83075&JID=203331)

------
zhwrd
Unata (unata.com) is a VC-backed, Toronto-based startup in the enterprise
retail space. We are building the retail experience of the future. We work
with large retailers to power their digital experiences, while personalizing
each shopper’s content and offers based on their purchase history. We’re
connecting the physical shopping experience with the best of the digital
world. We are growing fast and need to scale our core product team. We are
looking for the roles below.

Current stack

Backend: Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery, Numpy, Pandas), PostgreSQL,
Cassandra, Jenkins CI, Redis, Memcached, CentOS

Frontend (including Mobile): Angular.js, Sass, Grunt

\- Platform Engineer - Python experience, intermediate/sr, understanding of
service-oriented architectures (more info > [http://unata.com/platform-
eng](http://unata.com/platform-eng))

\- Data Science Engineer - Application development experience, machine
learning knowledge & experience (more info > [http://unata.com/data-sci-
eng](http://unata.com/data-sci-eng))

\- QA Engineer - Test automation, development experince, process minded,
familiarity with CI systems like Jenkins (more info > [http://unata.com/qa-
eng](http://unata.com/qa-eng))

\- Data Developer - Data integration development experience, detail oriented
(more info > [http://unata.com/data-developer](http://unata.com/data-
developer))

Why you should work for us:

\- Competitive compensation and stock options, comprehensive health benefits,
flexible paid vacation

\- Relaxed work environment in downtown Toronto (King & Bathurst), Work-from-
home-Wednesdays, fun company activities

\- Opportunity to make a big impact in digital retail! Your work will be seen
and used by millions of retail customers!

------
wizzard
MasteryConnect | Salt Lake City, UT | Full Time | ONSITE

We build web apps to help K-12 teachers track student understanding. We have
big plans and we're looking for several more developers to help us achieve
them. We have a few apps on different stacks, currently Ruby on Rails,
Node.js, and Python. However, we don't consider ourselves language-specific
and your main qualification will be passion and willingness to learn. We also
hire from most anywhere on the junior to senior spectrum, and strive to
provide a learning and mentoring environment for all devs.

Current tech openings:

\- Software Developer

\- DevOps Engineer

\- QA Engineer

\- Mobile QA Engineer

\- UX Designer

\- Product Manager

\- ... and other non-tech openings as well, see link

Check out job listings and apply at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/masteryconnect?lever-
via=xusgqmt8yp](https://jobs.lever.co/masteryconnect?lever-via=xusgqmt8yp)

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

We are a tight-knit team working to transform how software testing and
development gets done. Our platform makes Selenium testing, JavaScript Unit
testing, manual testing, and mobile application testing hassle-free. Sauce
lets you test your mobile and desktop web apps instantly across 350+
OS/Browser platforms & debug easier with videos and screenshots.

We are currently looking for:

 _Core Engineers_

 _DBA / Data Engineers_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Core)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Backend)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Frontend)_

 _Senior Systems Engineers and Senior Systems Engineers, Operations_

 _Software Engineers (Mobile R &D)_

 _System Administrators_

 _Test Automation Specialists_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
seancoleman
Tuft & Needle | Phoenix, AZ | UX Designer

We're disrupting the mattress industry by providing a high-quality mattress
for less by cutting out the middle-man markups and scammy industry tactics. In
2013, we set out to build a better product, and a better experience than what
was offered to us. Along the way, we've found a passion for creating products
of value. Careers at Tuft & Needle go well beyond competitive pay, benefits,
and perks (although we have all of those). We're much more than a mattress
company. At Tuft & Needle, we are a collection of entrepreneurs who have come
together to build something we could not have done on our own.

[https://www.tuftandneedle.com/jobs](https://www.tuftandneedle.com/jobs)

email sean at tuftandneedle dot com

------
wwdevries
Patchman | [http://patchman.co](http://patchman.co) | ONSITE or REMOTE |
Enschede, The Netherlands

Our customers comprise of large web hosting providers all around the globe.
Security is – obviously – extremely important to them. However, there’s one
layer of the security stack they have little or no control over: the code of
their end users. Most websites use standard software as a foundation. Did you
know that about 30% of the web is running on WordPress, Joomla or Drupal?
Hackers continuously exploit security vulnerabilities in these foundations to
upload and execute malware. Effectively, this allows hackers to run any
malicious code they want. For example: to send spam, launch DDoS attacks or
inflict far worse damage.

Patchman comes to the rescue! We offer web hosting providers a fully automated
SaaS solution to index security vulnerabilities/risks and resolve them by
automatically applying safe backported patches and by defusing malware. On top
of that, we offer a web app that helps all stakeholders (including security
officers, system administrators, helpdesk employees and end users) to operate
Patchman and keep the web secure.

We're currently hiring for three positions:

### Software Engineer: Threat Analysis & Response (PHP) ###

Info & apply: [http://jobs.patchman.co/software-engineer-threat-analysis-
re...](http://jobs.patchman.co/software-engineer-threat-analysis-response)

### Software Engineer: Back-end (Python/Django) ###

Info & apply: [http://jobs.patchman.co/software-engineer-back-
end](http://jobs.patchman.co/software-engineer-back-end)

### Software Engineer: Linux Security R&D (C/C++) ###

Info & apply: [http://jobs.patchman.co/software-engineer-linux-security-
rd](http://jobs.patchman.co/software-engineer-linux-security-rd)

------
jwigg
SugarCRM | Various Locations; REMOTE | Fulltime

SugarCRM is hiring for a wide variety of positions, both technical and
otherwise, in a number of locations, including remote. You can see all the
open positions here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3ZlTshwr](http://jobvite.com/m?3ZlTshwr)

In particular, we're currently looking for a Senior Operations Engineer:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3UlTshwm](http://jobvite.com/m?3UlTshwm) . The listing
says Cupertino, but we're willing to discuss remote for strong applicants.

I've been at Sugar for a nearly 3.5 years now and it's honestly the best job
I've ever had. If you have any questions about working here, feel free to
message me.

------
coopc
Skeleton Key - [http://www.skeletonkey.com/](http://www.skeletonkey.com/) \-
St. Louis, MO - FileMaker Application Developer - ONSITE or REMOTE

DESCRIPTION

Skeleton Key is an accomplished team of technology consultants that solve
problems. We’re well-known as experts in FileMaker, and we have a lot of
experience integrating PCs and Macs. We’re also certified trainers who
emphasize constant education for ourselves to best serve our customers.

Our job is to make your systems function smoothly, with all the right elements
in place. We are solution-agnostic. That decision was one of our first as a
company, and it makes us customer-centric in a way nothing else can.

ROLE

To be successful in this developer position you must have thick skin, be a
fast study and thrive on doing the hard work to get the job done. You should
be excited about working in a team environment where accountability is high
and your opinion is valued.

Depending on your experience level, you’ll be understudy to a top-flight
application development team or working with customers and our internal team
to deliver high quality applications and extraordinary customer experience.
Either way you’ll be given the opportunity to develop both your business and
technical skills while being surrounded by a stellar team that never stops
learning.

Ideally, we’re looking for someone with experience in developing database
systems with FileMaker Pro. That said, experience with any of the following
technologies would be a plus: FileMaker Server, FileMaker Go, PHP, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, ODBC, SQL.

You should also have:

Good troubleshooting and technical analysis skills. Ability to understand new
business models and workflows. Excellent verbal and written communication
skills.

CONTACT

[http://www.skeletonkey.com/hiring/applynow/](http://www.skeletonkey.com/hiring/applynow/)

------
johnferro
Brandtale | Full Stack Developer | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-time

Brandtale is the largest native advertising database, showcasing the work of
over 100 publishers and 1500 brands. Brandtale's ultimate mission is focused
on helping the ad industry leverage and scale new types of native advertising.

YOU WILL...

\- Own a significant portion of the product

\- Be able to work with many different technologies

\- Help align brands with the content and users that matter

\- Keep great content free

YOU ARE...

\- A full stack developer and constantly learning new things

\- Comfortable moving quickly and shipping often \- Willing to own your code
and mistakes

\- Not turned off by advertising and believe it can be done better

([https://angel.co/brandtale/jobs](https://angel.co/brandtale/jobs))
([https://www.brandtale.com/](https://www.brandtale.com/))

------
SScorp
SkyPicker - [https://www.skypicker.com](https://www.skypicker.com) | Brno,
Prague | Czech republic | ONSITE , INTERNS

Skypicker is a flight ticket search engine offering the cheapest possible
flight combinations by combining lowcost and legacy carriers. And thus doing
real big data. With more than 100 employees and daily revenues over 250k$ we
are still growing.

Our DevOps are managing more than 200 bare metal servers and a one of the
largests AWS infrastructures around here.

Technology: Python, Postgresql, Redis, Nginx, Ansible, React

Positions: \- Data science \- Backend dev \- Frontend dev \- Mobile app dev \-
Business dev \- DevOps

We offer competitive salaries, pure startup environment. Also a partial remote
work is possible. Ping me directly at jk/at/skypicker.com if you feel like
this is it =)

~~~
SScorp
To speed things up - Q&A which are usually asked at the interviews

Q: How does the hierarchy look like?

A: Holacracy

-

Q: Do you have a table football?

A: No, but we have a tennis court

-

Q: Do you have nerf guns in the office?

A: Nope

-

Q: Can I get a Mac/whatever HW I like/a Nerf submachine gun?

A: Yes

-

Q: Are pets allowed?

A: We love them

-

Q: Is your office an open space?

A: Our office is a 3 floor historical villa, there was no room for an open
space

-

Q: Is alcohol allowed in the office?

A: Allowed & provided

-

Q: Can I work overnight and come to the office daily at 3pm?

A: You dont even have to ask

-

Q: Can you provide me with a temporary housing/cover the relocation costs?

A: Yes

------
endymi0n
JustWatch (Berlin, Germany) is always out for smart, entrepreneurial thinking
INTERNS / working students ONSITE, especially:

\- Backend Development (Golang, ElasticSearch, Postgres, Aerospike)

\- Web Development (Angular, Ionic, Cordova)

\- DevOps / Infrastructure engineering

\- Data science / business intelligence

Culture:

\- an intense learning culture with high degrees of autonomy and room for
personal growth

\- a sane development process with lots of code reviews and pairing

\- great mentoring and regular feedback

\- every two weeks is Dev Day, reserved for refactoring, automation,
simplification and tech talks

About us:

\- we're early stage, bootstrapped, frugal and rather share the company with
our employees than with VCs

\- 6 founders, each with a solid track record, equity possible even for entry
levels

\- B2C and B2B products with great traction already

Come see us at:

[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

------
jamescrowley
FundApps [[http://www.fundapps.co](http://www.fundapps.co)] | London, UK |
Full stack UI Engineer

I’m CTO at FundApps, recently recognised as one of the top 50 fintech startups
in Europe. We sell a web service that automates financial regulatory
compliance. We're a company of 16 right now, and somewhat unusually are a
bootstrapped startup are growing rapidly through acquisition of customers
rather than funding.

I'm looking for a talented front-end engineer with a focus on user experience
to help us transform a complex area of the industry with a simple product.

More here: [http://fundapps.workable.com/](http://fundapps.workable.com/) or
email me direct - james@fundapps.co if you have questions. Thanks!

------
kreide
Medallia - Palo Alto, CA -
[http://engineering.medallia.com](http://engineering.medallia.com)

Medallia is hiring engineers to build our microservice platform. World-class
companies (Airbnb, Mercedes, Nordstrom to mention a few) use Medallia to
create awesome customer experiences.

We are a fast-growing (70% per year), Sequoia-backed company that recently
became a tech unicorn; our mission is no less than to transform the way the
world's companies view and interact with their customers. We allow hundreds of
thousands of employees to access, analyze and take action on large amounts of
customer data in real time. We are still a small engineering team, only about
50 or so of us, thus everyone counts.

Dividing our codebase into independent microservices will make it easier for
new engineers to get up to speed, enable much faster deployments of new code
(by the engineers themselves) and make it easier and cheaper to scale with
much better resiliency.

Despite the popularity of microservice architectures, and plethora of
available frameworks, there are still many unsolved problems (especially
around RPC performance, storage and freely moving processes around) in
operating at scale in production. We not only want to solve these for
ourselves, but share our findings and tools with the wider community.

We are using a blend of the best tech out there: Docker for containerization;
Aurora/Mesos for data center / server management; CEPH for fully redundant
storage and putting it together in a way we haven't seen anyone else do. Check
out this presentation we held at a recent Docker meetup (hosted by us) for how
we are going about it:

[http://files.meetup.com/10524692/Relocatable%20Docker%20Cont...](http://files.meetup.com/10524692/Relocatable%20Docker%20Containers%20with%20CEPH.pdf)

Please send me a note at kristian@medallia.com if any of the above sounds
interesting to you.

Kristian Eide, Software Architect

------
vecter
KAMCORD | SF, CA | Full time, Onsite

We're a 40 person SF startup and have raised over $25M in funding. We let
users record, livestream, and watch videos of mobile gameplay.

 _iOS
ENGINEERS[https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/8480c014-d88c-4d2a-8286-2b99c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/8480c014-d88c-4d2a-8286-2b99c9923905)

_ANDROID ENGINEERS
[https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/054e810f-fc88-46ea-9b50-65e9c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/054e810f-fc88-46ea-9b50-65e9c996d11d)

 _BACKEND
ENGINEERS[https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/dabf2f18-26bc-402b-adc5-cb178b...](https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/dabf2f18-26bc-402b-adc5-cb178bcaf9e3)

_JR DATA ANALYST

------
montasaurus
Blackcomb Software | Sarasota, FL Area | Full Time | REMOTE , INTERNS | Full-
Stack Engineer

Blackcomb designs software for the HVAC (heating, ventilation, and air
conditioning) industry. Our software and back office automation are being
implemented at several of the largest HVAC companies in the US and we're
continuing to develop new ways to transform this technologically ancient
industry. We're primarily looking for people familiar with the .NET stack in
C# (MVC, WebAPI, SQL, LINQ, Azure, Javascript). If replacing cruft and
repetitive tasks with smart software gets you as excited as it does us, let us
know you're interested:
[https://www.blackcombsoftware.com/jobs](https://www.blackcombsoftware.com/jobs)

------
jcnhvnhck
SimplyCredit, Inc., | FT Backend Engineer | SF or Remote (in US only)

We are looking for a talented backend engineer eager for a defining role in
building a company. As an early employee you will be responsible for
architecting and building key aspects of our platform, work autonomously
guiding the technologies we use and create, and help develop our company and
engineering culture. You’ll work directly with the founders who have deep
experience in consumer lending, data science and business development from
their work at companies FICO and Kaggle.

RESPONSIBILITIES

* Build RESTful APIs that will power the user-facing website and mobile apps * Write secure code and ensure the privacy and safety of sensitive user information * Interface with financial system APIs such as the credit bureaus and payment systems * Architect the backend to allow for sophisticated deployment of machine learning algorithms and data science * Design and build the data warehousing infrastructure * Define key workflow infrastructure including automated testing, continuous integration, and continuous deployments * Experience with PCI compliance, payment systems or other banking applications is a plus * Language/stack experience is flexible but interested in Node.js, Scala/Java, and Haskell

If you’re itching to get in on the ground floor of building a new product and
company, then we’d love to hear from you! Email: jobs@simplycreditinc.com or
visit our AngelList page ([https://angel.co/simplycredit/jobs/77447-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/simplycredit/jobs/77447-software-engineer))

About SimplyCredit At SimplyCredit, our mission is to redefine consumer
lending as it is known today. We believe in doing right by the consumer: no
fees, no penalties, no gotchas or fine print. We want to bring sanity back to
lending and ensure that consumers get the value and service they deserve.
Using advanced technologies we are creating credit and lending innovations in
line with these values, all delivered through seamless customer experience.

------
zstiefler
Bungalow ||
[http://www.bungalowinsurance.com](http://www.bungalowinsurance.com) ||
Philadelphia, PA and New York, NY || ONSITE

Buying insurance today sucks. Customer satisfaction rates in insurance are
lowest of any industry except cable. At Bungalow, we’re using data and design
to deliver the first great customer experience in insurance.

Come work at Bungalow and help us build a modern alternative to insurance
incumbents.

Available positions:

* CTO (drive the technical and strategic direction of the company going forward)

* Designer (design is the most important piece of our company)

* Growth marketer (building a brand in insurance is the toughest marketing challenge in the world)

* Customer service (a focus on customer satisfaction differentiates us from conventional insurance companies)

To apply, please email us at founders@bungalowinsurance.com.

------
haikalpribadi
Ontoit (www.ontoit.io) is hiring in London! careers@ontoit.io

Ontoit is a technology startup founded and run by graduates from the
University of Cambridge. We work on integrating large datasets into knowledge
ontologies using machine-learning techniques and performing parallelised
semantic search on big data. The end result of using Ontoit search engine is
that meaningful relationships can be inferred between pieces of information.
These relationships can be used to perform explicit semantic search through
large amounts of data. The Ontoit search engine will assist industries in a
variety of fields to find information and explore ideas in an integrative
manner. In order to create the proposed search engine, we intend to combine
five distinct fields in computer science: ontology engineering, machine
learning, natural language processing, semantic search and distributed
computing.

Ontoit will first focus on developing one application for the movie industry.
Our first product will be a semantic search engine to traverse the corpus of
movie information on the internet.

Here at Ontoit, we develop our entire backend in one programming language,
Java. Spring framework forms the backbone of our web services. We develop
knowledge representations using stacks of graph databases and technologies.
Natural sentence queries are parsed through an engine built using Stanford
CoreNLP. Computations are distributed to a cluster developed using Apache
Storm. Data crunches for Machine Learning models are parallelised using Spark.
We store our data in scalable, NoSQL Cassandra.

Our system architecture is designed in great detail with a high degree of
modularity and scalability.

Ontoit is currently recruiting for multiple positions: Team Lead, Core
Developer, NLP Developer, QA Developer. All positions are full time and we
offer competitive salary + significant amount of equity.

Please find more details at:
[https://angel.co/ontoitholdings/jobs](https://angel.co/ontoitholdings/jobs)
and apply directly at Angel.co or careers@ontoit.io

------
curtissmith
San Francisco|Boomtrain| Frontend Engineer, Director of Personalization

www.boomtrain.com

Boomtrain is a cutting edge machine learning company specializing in
behavioral personalization. We separate ourselves with a system that not only
mines and translates big data, but also shows clients how to use it to
generate revenue. This system can be applied to any company, to data sets of
any size.

Frontend Engineer: We're looking for someone with strong JS framework
knowledge(we're currently using react.js), CSS, and a coding approach that
considers design.

Director of Personalization: This person will have a mix of algorithm and data
engineering experience, and will lead the re-architecting of our data
pipeline. This is a hands-on leadership role.

We work hard and play hard! Life is to be lived and loved.

Contact curtis@boomtrain.com for more info!

------
kandalf
Lynk Messenger | Full Time | Interns | Software Engineers

Lynk is a fast, powerful, and free messaging app that enhances your
interactions with friends and the people you meet. Lynk enables off-line
chatting via low-energy Bluetooth (no WiFi/data required), and other exciting
and unique features. Find us in the app store or head to lynkmessenger.com.

We are seeking full-time engineers (and select interns) to help on all aspects
of our iOS, Android, and Erlang backend development. The job is based out of
our San Francisco office and includes competitive salary and benefits.
Essential to our consideration are intelligence, the ability to work hard and
on a team, and a demonstrated passion for coding.

Interested candidates please send your resume, along with a brief email, to
luke@lynk.chat.

------
tow21
Timetric | London, UK | Data Engineers, Javascript & Python

We're looking for engineers to work on our Business Intelligence data
management/visualization systems.

We work with Javascript/ReactJS on the frontend and Python/Django on the
server, with a Postgres/Solr backend.

We're a relatively small & tightly knit tech team, but we're part of a growing
company, and we're responsible for a suite of established B2B business
intelligence products, working closely with a strong sales team and expert
content creators. We've got ambitious plans to grow and improve all our
products, and build first-class interfaces that inform and delight our users

Please send a CV to tech-jobs@timetric.com, or reach out to me directly if
you've any questions: toby@timetric.com

------
danielamc
Uken Games in downtown Toronto

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games. Primary
tech is Rails and MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is either Javascript (HTML5) or Unity.

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
komrade
Student Loan Hero -
[https://studentloanhero.com/](https://studentloanhero.com/) \- New York, NY -
Part-Time - Remote

Student Loan Hero combines financial education with easy-to-use tools to help
the millions of Americans living with student loan debt to manage their
student loans smarter.

Student Loan Hero is looking for the Content Editor. The mission of the
Content Editor is to take others’ writing and make it better. We maintain a
team of writers and content producers across a variety of platforms—blogs,
email marketing, and ebooks, to name a few.

[http://studentloanhero.com/content-editor-remote-full-
time/](http://studentloanhero.com/content-editor-remote-full-time/)

------
cchart
MTD Products, Inc. | Embedded Developer | (just south of) Cleveland, OH |
ONSITE | Full Time

We are a small group of engineers in a large privately owned corporation
building autonomous outdoor power equipment. This means small-embedded ARM
systems for now, and big-embedded systems someday soon. Corporate benefits and
small team dynamics are pretty great. If you like to solve problems and see
the solutions come to life on real hardware on the ground every day, we want
to talk to you!

Full Description and application here:
[http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc02/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc02/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=MTDPRODUCTS&cws=1&rid=1277)

------
Clay_Cook
Chicago - Full Stack Architect - Uptake

Visa - Onsite

Uptake's business is global, disruptive, differentiated and approaches the
market in a new way. We help customers identify hidden value and create growth
through business and technology innovation, while also enabling cost
efficiencies that generate industry-leading business performance. Our team
drives this success by connecting customers and partners to the value of the
Internet of Things, business-centric architectures, and key technology
transitions.

Java - Spring - Elastic Search - Cassandra - Kafka - Akka

[https://careers-uptake.icims.com/jobs/1097/full-stack-
archit...](https://careers-uptake.icims.com/jobs/1097/full-stack-
architect/job)

Email - clay.cook@uptake.com

------
blo
Vurb - San Francisco, CA (H1B OK) - [http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)

Just launched Android last month and messaging across iOS & Android ("Best New
Apps") -
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/vurbchat/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/vurbchat/)
We also won TC Disrupt and raised over $10M with a small team

WHAT WE DO: Vurb is creating a single app mobile search and sharing experience
- partnering with services like Yelp, Foursquare, Rotten Tomatoes, etc. Rather
than jumping between different apps to find something, we're putting your apps
and your friends together in one place - an app you'll use every day.

INVESTORS: Max Levchin, Drew Houston, Naval Ravikant, CrunchFund, Redpoint +
others.

APPLY IF: You are looking for a rapidly growing small team and the opportunity
to take on significant responsibility and ship quickly. Examples of
challenging problems that you could help us solve include:

\- Manage and index millions of objects around places, events, movies, etc
with blazing fast read-write access

\- Develop search relevance and content discovery infrastructure on millions
of objects and TB’s of data

\- Develop mobile apps for not only scaling app performance but architecting
the app to support a growing number of services and verticals

LOOKING FOR:

* Full-stack Engineer - generalist opportunities across the stack: backend, frontend. Go, JavaScript, node.js, react.js, backbone.js, AWS

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, graphs, data crawling/processing. Advanced CS degree required.

* Mobile Engineer - iOS / Android engineers (2+ years experience)

* Product Designer - UI/UX

INTERESTED? [http://vurb.com/careers](http://vurb.com/careers) | jobs@vurb.com

------
s3nnyy
Switzerland, Zurich | Front-end | Full-time | Remote possible if you can move
here for some time first

EU/German-speaking candidates are preferred.

This might be a exciting, very well-paid opportunity. We're a three person
team in a Swiss software shop that is building an e-commerce product from
scratch using the following technology stack:

\- Gulp

\- Sass

\- ES6

\- React, Reflux

\- Python, Flask

\- MongoDB, Postgre

\- Elasticsearch

\- RedHat, Docker

We look for people who can reason about technology and contribute with their
ideas. Contact me for further info (igu at polynorm . ch). I myself moved to
Switzerland only recently. My experiences living and working here can be found
on medium: [https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-
moved-t...](https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-moved-to-
switzerland-to-work-in-it-c7ac18af4f90)

~~~
sgberlin
Sounds interesting, I'll send you an email. German or English?

~~~
s3nnyy
whatever :)

------
gourneau
Synthego | BioTech | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE At Synthego, we are looking for
people who want to help build a fully-automated, research facility that moves,
mixes, manipulates, and analyzes molecules and cells. We're looking for
badassery in the following areas:

1) software engineers - mostly Python

2) mechanical engineers (SolidWorks)

3) roboticists

4) wet lab technicians with experience in chemistry or biochemistry labs

5) Operations folks to help setup our our automated lab

6) Anyone else who kicks ass in significant technically deep ways in an
engineering or scientific discipline.

In general, we have—and are continuing to—build a team of extreme technical
and scientific ass-kickers, in a joyful, you-own-it kind of environment. We
are backed by Founders Fund, and located in Redwood City, CA email us at
join@synthego.com for more information.

------
peterwaller
ScraperWiki ([https://scraperwiki.com](https://scraperwiki.com),
[https://pdftables.com](https://pdftables.com))

Technical Architect | Liverpool, Northwest UK | Full time | ONSITE (remote
some days of the week OK)

Right now we're building pdftables.com and growing rapidly!

Knowledge of Go, Python and Linux a bonus.

The average 3 bed house in Liverpool costs £141,000, five times cheaper than
in London!

We’ve got a generous 30 days holiday :)

More detail can be found here: [https://blog.scraperwiki.com/jobs/technical-
architect/](https://blog.scraperwiki.com/jobs/technical-architect/)

I'm a developer on pdftables.com. Feel free to message me personally if you
have any questions.

------
alexzoltano
PayScale is hiring a full-stack software engineer and senior software engineer
in Seattle, WA, onsite, full-time.

We have a service that tells you how much you should be paid in real-time and
we're moving it forward with React, ES6, AWS, NServiceKit, and more. You'd be
reporting to me (@alexzdangelo, Web Architect).

[http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/xz2JUr](http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/xz2JUr)
[http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/9J16ZG](http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/9J16ZG)

What's it like to work at PayScale? Lots of laughter. People have lunch
together. Wine and board games on Fridays. There is a buzz in the air. Feels
like a startup with the stability of an established company.

What does the team do? We’re building significant new features and products
using modern technologies while still modernizing our existing codebase. Lots
of opportunities to learn new technologies, evangelize them to the broader
team (not just developers but sometimes to designers, content writers, and
marketing), set best practices, and establish the foundation for the front-end
of all sites. Experimentation is highly encouraged.

Recent projects include putting PayScale.com on Amazon CloudFront,
incorporating React into the build tools, building a pilot for a new product,
and organizing a hack day with our friends at Chef. We use React, ES6, gulp,
Bootstrap, Less, Webpack, Babel, JSHint, ESlint, node, npm, mocha, etc., in
addition to C#, IIS, ASP.NET, and Amazon Web Services. We write unit tests.
We're working on the mobile strategy and exploring React Native for mobile
development.

What we'll do Help you grow in your career. Offer mentoring. Encourage normal
work hours. Hackathons every three months. Lots of fun activities.

What you'll do Full-stack development with focus on the front-end. Research
and evangelize best practices and modern technologies. Work across teams and
products alongside a highly functional, world-class development team.

------
charlesweitzer
Voleon | www.Voleon.com | Berkeley, CA | Senior Researcher - Machine Learning

Voleon Capital Management LP is a technology-driven investment firm employing
cutting-edge statistical machine learning techniques. We are looking for an
exceptional researcher.

We are a science-driven systematic trading firm, built on the principle that
statistical machine learning provides the best solutions to the scientific
problems we must solve.

We are looking for a PhD-level scientist to join us in developing predictive
models and other components of automated trading systems. You will apply
modern statistical machine-learning methods to large, high-dimensional data
sets. The work will range from data preparation to model development to
production software implementation.

We are successful and growing. Willingness to take initiative, and a gritty
determination to productize, are essential.

We hire on the basis of exceptional talent. If you excel in a technical field
such as statistics, mathematics, computer science, engineering, or operations
research, then we encourage you to contact us.

The following criteria, while not all requirements, illustrate the demands of
this role: + Background in modern statistical methods / machine learning

\+ Evidence of strong mathematical abilities, e.g. publication record,
graduate coursework, or competition placement

\+ Substantial programming experience and interest in software development
techniques

\+ Competence in solving large-scale computing problems

\+ Track record as an applied researcher

\+ Demonstrable clarity of thought (not optional)

Interest in financial applications is essential, but experience in finance is
not a primary factor in our hiring.

Benefits and compensation are highly competitive.

The above job description is just a starting point in terms of possible duties
and seniority. We can be very flexible for the right person.

Email CV/request for more info to Charles@Voleon.com

------
ankitml
UpGrad | ONSITE | Mumbai, India

We are looking for Android Engineers and UI Developers for our fast growing
edtech startup. You can read about us at
[http://yourstory.com/2015/07/ueducation/](http://yourstory.com/2015/07/ueducation/)

UpGrad is focussed on delivering high-quality online PG programs for working
professionals. We believe that education can only be disrupted by taking a
full stack approach of content, technology and services. From the product
challenge is to build a truly engaging learning platform which facilitates
peer to peer collaboration, and is liked by students.

Our stack is Backbone, Java, Python-Django, AWS, RDS and docker. We are
located in Worli, Mumbai.

Apply : careers@upgrad.com

------
ElMono
Northrop Grumman Aerospace Systems - Onsite | El Segundo, CA | Full-time

We're looking for a graphics engineer to add features and improve the fidelity
of our predictive renderer. The renderer is GPU accelerated spectral path
tracer built on the Nvidia Optix platform. It is used to help design and
simulate vehicles. You'll be developing features for the renderer and solving
problems in the areas of materials to numerical optimization to volume
rendering, and more.

\- strong experience in C++ required \- strong experience in GLSL, CUDA, or
OpenCL required \- knowledge of Python a plus \- US citizenship and the
ability to obtain a US DOD secret clearance is required

If interested, please send questions and resumes for expedited review to Liang
dot Yu at ngc dot com

------
brlewis
Boston ONSITE

Fitbit site engineering needs a senior full-stack engineer:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3Sf0yhwr](http://jobvite.com/m?3Sf0yhwr)

There are numerous other openings at Fitbit. I'm just posting this one because
I could really use the help.

------
brettnorthart
LE TOTE - San Francisco, CA. We're changing the way women view their closets
by renting out unlimited garments and accessories for one monthly rate. We
grew 450% yoy last year and are on target to do 2x this year! Come grow with
us!

We're looking for:

    
    
      - Ruby Software Engineers
      - Sr. Product Manager
      - Data Scientist
      - Growth Engineer
      - Lead Front-end Engineer
      - Lead Ruby Engineer  
    

Our Stack: Ruby/Rails/Sass/CoffeeScript/MySQL/Redis/RSpec/AWS Interested?
cindy a/t letote d/o/t com. Passionate team, medical, dental & vision, equity
in a growing company, flex vacation policy, fully stocked kitchen, snacks,
dogs, yoga, choose your own gear, etc. ----

------
rbattat
PreVeil | Boston, MA | Eng | Onsite

PreVeil is a Boston based startup that’s building a cloud-based system using
end-to-end encryption to secure the ways that businesses collaborate. The
technology is based on research at MIT that enables computation on encrypted
data.

PreVeil offers developers a rare combination of an exciting startup
environment, work on cutting-edge technology with some of the smartest
computer science people on the planet, competitive compensation along with
significant equity upside, at a place led by people with a track record of
building and running successful companies.

We are currently recruiting for the following positions: • Lead Mobile App
Developer • Back-End / Server Developer • PC/Mac System Developer

For more information, see www.preveil.com

------
fotonobile
Beekeeper [http://beekeeper.ch](http://beekeeper.ch) @ Zurich, Switzerland

# Looking for Software Engineers

Beekeeper is a fast growing Software-as-a-Service company disrupting the way 2
billion people working “out in the field” communicate within their companies.
Are you eager to shape the future of traditional industries like hospitality,
retail, manufacturing or transportation?

We are looking for Software Engineers that are eager to solve hard problems on
Android, iOS, Web and backend development. We are active in both the European
and US market.

More on our open positions:
[http://beekeeper.ch/company#jobs](http://beekeeper.ch/company#jobs) Android,
iOS, API, Web, Mobile, 10x

------
yourabi
Gracenote: Emeryville, CA (SF Bay Area) - Full time, No remote - on-site only,
relocation possible, no visa sponsorship possible.

Interested in working on crawlers and distributed systems? Interested in
functional languages like Clojure and Scala? Gracenote is hiring a senior
software engineer.

Gracenote is the top provider of entertainment information, creating industry-
leading databases of TV, movie, and music metadata for entertainment guides
and applications. Our technology serves billions of requests daily to hundreds
of millions of devices around the world.

You’ll be working a set of crawlers responsible for discovering, acquiring and
storing data and applications that make use of that data.

If interested email me at this username at gracenote. No 3rd parties, no
recruiters please.

Responsibilities: - Write well-designed, well-tested code that performs well

\- Design, implement, and own new systems – from design to operations

\- Occasional on-call operations / support - Reduce technical debt in existing
systems (refactoring, testing…etc)

\- Proactively look for ways to make our software more scalable, reliable and
fun

\- Help change the way we think about solving problems

Requirements: - Strong background in Java, Ruby, Python or another OO language
(our current stack)

\- Solid understanding of the full web technology stack

\- Familiarity with a variety of (relational and non-relational)
databases/data stores

\- Experience with AWS (or another infrastructure platform)

Pluses: - Experience with web crawling, scraping

\- Experience with Clojure, Scala, Hive, or Go

\- Experience with functional programming, functional architectures

\- Experience with data processing architectures with Kafka, Storm, or Spark.

\- Experience with ZooKeeper, etcd or similar

\- Experience with Chef

\- GitHub repo / Open Source

~~~
brianwawok
You should use ON-SITE over NO-RE-MOTE to help searches ;)

------
jasoncartwright
Potato are hiring project managers, Django (Python), front end web, iOS, and
Android developers plus UX designers across our offices. Freelance & fulltime
available.

We're a 5yr old, 90 person agency based in London, UK with offices in Bristol,
UK & San Francisco Bay Area. Our clients include Google, PayPal, Skype, a
number of startups and other agencies such as BBH & Mother.

Our work spans (and sometimes defies) categorisation. Recent interesting
projects include tracking an Antarctic expedition, organising the world's
artworks, mapping DDoS attacks and Syrian regime defections, and aiding rapid
collaboration inside companies.

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/)

~~~
cpcat
Does freelance also imply remote?

~~~
notmyusername
I am in for freelance!
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/engclaudioviola](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/engclaudioviola)

------
alexatkeplar
Snowplow Analytics
([http://snowplowanalytics.com/](http://snowplowanalytics.com/))

# Infrastructure Engineer - London, UK | Full Time | ONSITE

We are hiring our first Infrastructure Engineer in support of the Snowplow
Managed Service. We now orchestrate and monitor the Snowplow event pipeline
across more than 40 customer-owned AWS accounts, with individual accounts
processing many billions of events per month. We are looking for our first
infrastructure/devops engineer to help us grow to managing 400 and then 4,000
AWS accounts.

Much more detail here: [http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs.html#infra-
engineer](http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs.html#infra-engineer)

# Data Engineering Intern - 4-6 weeks over winter | REMOTE INTERN

We are looking for 1-2 open source software interns this winter for a 4-6 week
paid internship. Our interns will work directly on and contribute to projects
within the Snowplow open source stack
([https://github.com/snowplow](https://github.com/snowplow)). A Snowplow
intern loves coding, enjoys experimenting with new technologies and is
happiest working "in the open" on community/team projects. Technologies we use
at Snowplow include Scala, JRuby, Go, Hadoop, Kinesis, Redshift,
Elasticsearch, Kafka and Samza.

This a paid internship; we will consider remote candidates who are up to UTC
+/\- 5 hours maximum.

For background on some previous Snowplow internships check out:
[http://snowplowanalytics.com/blog/2015/01/25/introducing-
our...](http://snowplowanalytics.com/blog/2015/01/25/introducing-
our-2014-2015-winterns/) &
[http://snowplowanalytics.com/blog/2015/07/10/introducing-
our...](http://snowplowanalytics.com/blog/2015/07/10/introducing-
our-2015-summer-interns/)

------
jypepin
Uber | SF | Full-Time

Hey! I'm an engineer on Uber's Supply Growth team (everything growth related
to drivers) and we are looking for engineers to join the team. Backend,
Frontend or Fullstack.

We work with python, node and go in the backend, and mostly React now in the
front-end. If you have any experience or interest in any of those
technologies, contact me! jonathanp+hn@uber.com.

If you are looking for a challenging, rewarding job with a lot of
opportunities to grow, this will be a good fit!

Uber recruits for every jobs, every position and in a lot of cities, so if you
are interested by anything else than this position in particular, feel free to
go check openings at uber.com/jobs and contact me anyways (I'm just posting on
behalf of my own team here)

------
therealarmen
Streamable - Brooklyn, New York - Full Time - Onsite

============

Streamable ([https://streamable.com](https://streamable.com)) is a popular new
video platform that makes it super easy to upload and share videos. No
intrusive ads, no comments, and no signup required.

\- Small, tight-knit team pushing daily to millions of users

\- Backed by some of the best consumer internet VCs in the world

\- Competitive salary, full benefits, and generous equity grants

\- Awesome location in the center of Williamsburg, Brooklyn NY

\- Higher engineer-to-user ratio than any of the major social networks

============

We're looking for software engineers that are comfortable working in a modern
stack (Python/Backbone/Redis/Postgres/Nginx) and have a good eye for product
design.

Please contact me directly at armen@streamable.com.

------
mjoris
Pindrop Security - Backend Python Engineers - Midtown Atlanta - FullTime

Relocation offered as well as Visa sponsorship

After growing 400% in 2014, Pindrop is scaling our anti-fraud solutions and
expanding our product offerings. We're looking for seriously talented backend
Python engineers who can write beautiful code, fast.

Python, C++, Linux, MySQL, Django

We are also looking for talented Operations Engineers who will own one of our
platforms in terms of support, standardization, automation, extension, and
security patches.

Linux (Ubuntu), Chef, Python, MySQL

Competitive Compensation, Annual Conference Budgets, Flexible Hours, Free grub
(and plenty of it), stock options, games... an awesome office environment

Please email resumes and github profiles to Maggie at
mwiles@pindropsecurity.com

www.pindropsecurity.com/careers

------
dkuebric
AppNeta (htts://appneta.com) | Boston MA, Providence RI, Vancouver BC |
devjobs@appneta.com

AppNeta provides a SaaS platform for monitoring application performance. We
get to make software for people like us (engineers), that focuses on
optimization and performance, by analyzing and visualizing huge amounts of
data. It's a lot of fun--and our customers (some of whom are on this thread)
love it too.

We're growing quickly which means there are a number of openings right now in
development, QA, engineering management, technical support, and technical
sales:
[http://www.appneta.com/about/careers/](http://www.appneta.com/about/careers/)

------
golovast
Pasadena, CA - Spokeo (ONSITE) Spokeo is a people search service that
organizes information about people into simple and comprehensive online
profiles that are accessible to consumers, businesses and non-profits. We are
looking for a Sr Systems Engineer (devops) who understands and embraces the
devops philosophy, can work closely with dev teams and is comfortable with
cloud based infrastructure. If you're excited about building big data
architectures and creating a PaaS then you should talk to us. Our tech stack
and role includes:

* Dev: Ruby, Python, Perl or Go

* Config Management

* AWS (or other cloud providers)

* CI/CD

* Docker

* Monitoring

* Spark/Hadoop/Elastic Search/Cassandra

* Netflix OSS stack, Jenkins

* IaaS/PaaS

[http://www.spokeo.com/careers](http://www.spokeo.com/careers)

------
compellon
Compellon - Orange County, CA ONSITE

Looking for a variety of roles:

    
    
      * Front End (Angular)
    
      * API Engineer (Javascript/NodeJS)
    
      * DevOps (Salt/EC2/GCS/Azure)
    
      * Scala Engineers (Play)
    
      * Analytics Engineers (Scala/Spark)
    

Compellon is focused on using analytics to enable users to solve real problems
quickly. Our science is unique and we have real customers now. We are a small
team, so all roles are high-impact and require someone with passion. Our
culture is driven by getting things done while having fun.

For more info: [http://www.compellon.com/about-
us/careers/](http://www.compellon.com/about-us/careers/)

------
andrewforee
Salt Lake City, UT - Lucid Software
([http://www.golucid.co](http://www.golucid.co))

Lucid Software is building world class graphical applications in the browser
and on mobile devices. Our first product, Lucidchart
([http://www.lucidchart.com](http://www.lucidchart.com)), is an online
diagramming application with 4M+ users. We recently launched our second
product, Lucidpress ([http://www.lucidpress.com](http://www.lucidpress.com)),
which is an online layout and design application.

Lucid is a startup founded by Karl Sun, a former Google exec, and Ben Dilts,
our CTO. We're profitable and rapidly growing in every dimension of the
business and need people to join our team. For fun we raft river rapids on
company retreats, have Friday BBQs, and eat lots of pizza. Talent and ability
to learn are more important than specific skills.

BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
run with various decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala,
MongoDB, AWS, and MySQL. At Lucid your responsibilities would include
enhancing existing services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party
applications and ensuring services are highly available, secure, and scalable.
Requirements: - Talent - BS degree Recommended experience: - Building large
products / applications - Scala or Java - MySQL or other relational database -
NoSQL databases - Cloud computing (AWS) Apply here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oa2cZfw7&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oa2cZfw7&s=Hacker_News)

FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
are powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on the Internet (about
250k lines of JS), optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable
from an installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what
can be done on the web. Requirements: - Talent - BS degree Recommended
experience: - Building large products / applications - Javascript - Google
Closure compiler/library - CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation - jQuery - Native app
development on Android and/or iOS Apply here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=odrjZfwG&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=odrjZfwG&s=Hacker_News)

*The application requires a current resume, cover letter, and an unofficial or official university transcript.

------
jonstjohn
Anonyome Labs | iOS Developer, Web Developer | Salt Lake City, UT | Onsite |
Full-time

Anonyome Labs is a well-funded startup building a full-featured safety and
privacy app called Sudo.

Sudo is a powerful new way to protect your safety, privacy and personal data
when you’re socializing and connecting online and off. Sudo automatically
generates private personas — complete with email addresses and real working
phone numbers. And, they’re all securely and privately linked to your iPhone
or iPad.

Check us out at [https://sudoapp.com/](https://sudoapp.com/) .

Come join our passionate team of developers. We’re looking for iOS developers
and web developers w/ experience in angular, react, ember or similar.

------
faat
FINRA ([http://www.finra.org](http://www.finra.org)) New York, NY

We’re looking for experienced Research Analyst/Data Scientist for research
positions in Advanced Analytics Unit.

The salary range will be $100K - $200K plus excellent benefits.

Job description @ [https://www.kaggle.com/jobs/16046/finra-quantitative-
researc...](https://www.kaggle.com/jobs/16046/finra-quantitative-research-
analysts-new-york-city)

Please send your resume to: Richard.liao@finra.org Or apply online at
[http://www.finra.org/about/careers](http://www.finra.org/about/careers) Job
number is 4180

------
agrothberg
Butterfly Network | New York City or Guilford, CT | Software Engineer

We're a team of world-class scientists and engineers working to build the next
generation of low-cost, ultraportable medical imaging devices to really change
how medicine works. We need you to help us make the software as awesome as the
hardware, and build an integrated system that will bring laboratory-grade
medical imaging to everyone.

Learn more at:
[https://www.butterflynetinc.com/#opportunities](https://www.butterflynetinc.com/#opportunities)
World Economic Forum (Davos) Technology Pioneer:
[http://goo.gl/yfiHmY](http://goo.gl/yfiHmY)

------
brooksbp
ARM | Multiple locations

Care about data structures, algorithms, cache utilization, hardware
accelerators, latency & throughput, power consumption, operating systems &
virtualization, network protocols & SDN, extensible & robust software, and
languages & run-time systems?

Want to work on high performance software for ARM-based server and networking
platforms?

We're looking for software engineers who are comfortable digging into complex
systems, identifying optimizations, and working with software and hardware
teams to implement solutions.

If you want to make an impact in the software and hardware for mega data
centers & tier 1 ISPs all the way down to your home router or SBC, we'd like
to hear from you.

Contact: brooks (dot) brian (at) gmail

------
BuddyIOT
Buddy Platform | Buddy.com | Software Developer | Seattle | Full Time

At Buddy, we make IoT data usable. Used by connected home IoT manufacturers,
networked audio device manufacturers, mobile app developers and even silicon
vendors, Buddy helps customers pipe the raw data generated by their devices,
directly into their existing data management workflow. We are looking for
amazing devs interested in distributed computing and Big Data, to help build a
highly scalable platform that can meet the demands of large enterprises.

See [http://buddy.com/careers/](http://buddy.com/careers/) for more details or
send mail to jobs@buddy.com.

------
amattn
Collective Health, (
[http://collectivehealth.com/](http://collectivehealth.com/) ), San Mateo, CA
(Full time, ONSITE only)

We're tackling the employer-sponsored healthcare industry (our favorite
analogy is how Tesla takes on several verticals at once, such car makers,
dealers as well as the oil industry). We can lower both the first and second
derivative of the rising health care cost curve, nationwide. There's some
compelling evidence we can do so, if you'd like to chat.

The company just under a year and half old but growing very rapidly. We punch
well above our weight-class with experienced founders, ~100 team members (~
one quarter is engineering), and paying customers.

We've got a ton of interesting problems to solve around distributed systems,
data analytics and predictions, complex data modeling, ultra high-
availability, security, privacy and more. We're currently looking for
experienced SW engineers up and down the stack, back end, infrastructure,
data, dev ops, test, generalist, etc.

Our tech stack is a mix of Go and Java components with Angular on the front
end. We use a custom service bus to tie our SOA together, microservices style.
We love Docker, CoreOS, postgres, riak, automated testing, and continuos
integration.

As a company, we're strong believers in transparency, trust and balance. As an
engineering team, we believe good code is easy to read and should have a short
"time to understanding". We expect all of our engineers to continually teach
as well as learn. We also believe that everyone should write good code, yet
balance that against the need to ship.

All open jobs: [http://grnh.se/8f7q15](http://grnh.se/8f7q15)

If you are non-technical, but are interested in experiencing a hyper-growth
startup, we also are hiring for operations, business development and other
roles as well.

We're super proud of the company mission, engineering culture and tech stack
we've put together and would love a chance to explain it all in detail!

------
lendico_seong
Lendico | [https://www.lendico.com/](https://www.lendico.com/) | Berlin,
Germany ONSITE, VISA

Senior/Mid-Level PHP Developers

Lendico is a transparent marketplace for loans. By connecting borrowers and
investors we avoid the excessive costs of traditional banking.

We are moving to microservices. For both the technical and organizational
aspects of microservices we are looking to hire experienced developers with
strong opinions on how modern software development should work.

Job description and applications:

[https://lendico.workable.com/jobs/67431](https://lendico.workable.com/jobs/67431)

Or write me if you have any more questions: seong-min.kang@lendico.de

------
MrGando
Vungle | San Francisco, CA Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA
([http://www.vungle.com/careers](http://www.vungle.com/careers))

Goal: Help us make mobile video ads not suck!

About Us:

\- Leader in the Space : [http://bit.ly/1U9FdpR](http://bit.ly/1U9FdpR) \-
Profitable - Benefits include covering expense for Gym, Food, Travel,
Relocation, and paid to work from any of our 5 international offices for 2
weeks!

Looking For:

* iOS Engineer (Senior & Non-Senior) - Join the iOS SDK team! We serve more than 1 billion impressions every month and are always trying to embrace the latest & greatest that the iOS SDK has to offer to improve our whole experience. Love playing around with NSOperations? Enjoy the challenge of a memory/cpu constrained environment? Drop us a line! (Objective-C, Specta, Carthage)

* Android Engineer (Senior & Non-Senior) - Join our Android SDK team! Are you excited about making ads in Android awesome? We serve more than 1 billion impressions every month and it's one of the cornerstones of our business. (Java, Graddle)

* Data Science and Machine Learning Engineers - The Data Science team is instrumental in determining our success as a company, not just a side project. (Kafka, Cassandra, Spark, Python/Scala)

* Senior Data Engineer - Looking for people help scale the service-oriented infrastructure to handle over a billion requests per day. (Kafka, Cassandra, Spark, Python/Scala)

I've been with Vungle for about 6 months working on the iOS SDK team. It's a
lean environment where I can still impact technical/business decisions. Great
place to collaborate with inspired engineers from many diverse backgrounds.

Engineering Culture : [http://bit.ly/1GOGQzV](http://bit.ly/1GOGQzV)

Respond or send questions to:

Me (Nicolas) - nicolas.goles@vungle.com

Recruiter (Simon) - simon.bunker@vungle.com

------
petraTD
Treasure Data | Mountain View, CA | Remote OK (some roles _); Visas OK

DevOps Engineer - You are a hybrid who loves coding as much as you love
scaling and holding stable development environments. This role is open in
Mountain View...or Tokyo!

Senior Front-end Developer - Lend your experience with single page apps, good
UX and Javascript to our collaborative growing Front-end team. React or
AngularJS experience appreciated.

Lead Visual Designer - You will will have a key role in defining and evolving
Treasure Data’s brand and aesthetic. We are looking for someone that can think
strategically and become our Creative Director. This is a hands-on role.

_More roles are on our website, where you can learn which other roles can be
based in Tokyo.

------
Yabood
Maralytix | [http://maralytix.com](http://maralytix.com) | Washington DC |
Stock Only | Remote

Maralytix is built by entrepreneurs from around the world. We want to enable
businesses to accurately measure their marketing performance against
competitors and gain meaningful insights across paid, owned, and earned
channels.

We are looking for a front-end developer with solid Javascript, AngularJS, and
Web components skills to join our team and rebuild our UI from the ground up.

This is a part-time stock only opportunity that could evolve into a full-time
job with more stock, salary, and benefits.

If you would like to know more, shoot me an email yousif (at) maralytix.com.
No recruiting firms please.

------
bhelx
Recurly | San Francisco/Boulder,CO | Full Time | ONSITE or Remote

Recurly provides enterprise-class recurring billing management for thousands
of subscription-based businesses worldwide. Merchants use us to maximize their
revenue driven by recurring billing. We also make accepting payments on web
easy, safe, and free of PCI worries.

Our stack right now is mostly ruby, node, and java. We are hiring across the
board (including front end and security). Email me at ben at recurly dot com
if you would like to chat.

See open positions: [https://recurly.com/jobs/](https://recurly.com/jobs/)

(NB: None of the positions are marked remote but we do still consider all
remote workers)

~~~
azfire
Hi there!

Are you considering remote outside of US?

------
atrachelt
MyFitnessPal | Onsite in San Francisco | Engineering and Product | Full Time

MyFitnessPal, part of Under Armour Connected Fitness, helps more than 85
million people live healthier, happier lives and we’re looking for passionate
engineers and product managers to join us! We’re currently hiring for our
backend, data engineering, product teams and more.

You can learn more about our office culture here:
[http://tinyurl.com/pge965b](http://tinyurl.com/pge965b)

Come make a difference with us and check out our open roles here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness)

------
edwhitesell
GoZone WiFi • Dallas, TX (90% work from home) •
[http://www.GoZoneWiFi.com](http://www.GoZoneWiFi.com)

Client Support Specialist: We are looking for a qualified and dynamic new team
member to enable our customers to transform their WiFi into Smart WiFi™.
You'll be working with clients and partners all over the world to ensure they
are getting all they can out of our platform. All from the comfort of your own
home! One day you may be helping someone in Spain plug in a controller, the
next day you may be helping someone around the corner format an HTML email
template to be integrated into Mailchimp.

This is not simply an "answer the phone and follow a script" position. You'll
have lots of opportunity to step outside the box and learn new things, all
while helping to build a successful company.

Required Skills: \- 2+ years in Technical Customer Support \- Familiarity with
basic LAN technologies/protocols (i.e. OSI Model, IP Addressing, DHCP & DNS)
\- EXCELLENT verbal and written communication skills \- Basic understanding of
HTTP and web browsers \- Technical troubleshooting skills

Bonus Skills: \- Web programming (i.e. HTML, Javascript, PHP & others) \-
Basic Graphic Design \- Linux knowledge (i.e. CentOS, Ubuntu, SSH, bash, cron
& iptables) \- Wifi/wireless experience \- Creating documentation \- Marketing
and/or Advertising business experience \- Willingness to learn all of the
above (and more!)

Work Environment: You can expect to spend 90% of your time working from home.
We'll connect you with the tools and training you need to excel within the
company. Typical working hours are 8:30AM - 5PM Monday through Friday. Some
other off-hours work may be required for some projects or customers, but we're
flexible too; Need to take a short break midday to pick up the kids from
Soccer? No problem!

You'll be reporting to our VP of Technology (also based in the Dallas area)
and will work in-person together a few days a month (possibly more or less as
needed). There will also be opportunities to travel to our HQ in south Florida
to meet the rest of the team based there.

------
benpapillon
Umbel — Austin, TX

Umbel is building the infrastructure by which companies own, control and
access their consumer-centric data. Our platform enables customers to leverage
their data rights and create tangible business value. We take employee
satisfaction and growth seriously. We also expect a lot in return. We are
currently seeking top-notch talent to join our fast-growing and dynamic
engineering organization at several positions:

* Database Engineer (NoSQL)

* DevOps Engineer

* QA Automation Engineer

* Information Security Engineer

* Platform Engineer

More information about Umbel and the opportunities we have available:
[https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News](https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News)

~~~
batr
Do you allow remote?

------
riyaa
Open Whisper Systems • San Francisco • Full Time • ONSITE

Open Whisper Systems is making private communication simple. Our technology is
used by hundreds of millions of people, and everything we produce is open
source. What it's like to work with us:
[https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/](https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/)

iOS Front End -- Someone intimately familiar with iOS development and
internals, who has an appreciation for the craft of software development and
experience with making decisions that result in great products. No experience
with cryptography necessary, just solid experience developing for iOS and an
eye for good design.

Android Developer -- Is the pleasure center of your brain directly wired to
the experience of a slick UX or a nice animation? Do you hunt down memory
leaks and StrictMode violations for fun? We're looking for someone with deep
knowledge of the Android framework and an equally strong intuition for pairing
beautiful app experiences with beautiful code. You'll be the architect of
major features, making your code available to the world. You don't need to be
a security expert; it's knowing how to make complicated systems simple to use
that's at the heart of what we do.

Mobile UI / Product Designer -- We’re seeking an original thinker with strong
visual design skills ready to help make private communication simple. You'll
take on developing the look and feel of Signal on iOS, Android, and the
desktop. You’ll be responsible for updating the visual design for the app and
helping shape consistent guidelines to communicate a compelling user story
across our products and other touchpoints. You’ll work closely with a team of
engineers with a passion for making usable software. No experience with
cryptography necessary, just intuition for what makes a great product and
solid experience designing products that are a joy to use.

See more at
[https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/](https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/),
or send us a note at workwithus@whispersystems.org

------
DominoDataLab
Domino Data Lab | San Francisco or remote

We make a PaaS for data science that helps sophisticated organizations
develop, share, and deploy their analyses and models. We have a growing number
of large enterprise customers, and we are scaling our team to keep up with the
demand for new functionality.

We are looking for Senior Software Engineers, "Customer Success" / Sales
Engineers, front-end developers, and customer-facing project/engagement
managers. Our stack is mostly in Scala, and we make heavy use of Docker under
the hood.

Apply at
[https://www.dominodatalab.com/careers](https://www.dominodatalab.com/careers)
or email jobs@dominodatalab.com

------
trez
Relink - [http://www.relinkdevice.com](http://www.relinkdevice.com) | Nancy,
France | REMOTE or ONSITE

Relink is a hardware start-up building a connected frame which helps people
with dementia and their caregiver in their daily lives. We are going to be the
Apple for the non-autonomous people.

\---- Android dev ----

What we are looking for :

\- android skills. We are building a platform so you will have to know your
android stuffs.

\- social interest. We are here to help these people. Technology: Android,
MeteorJs, PubNub

\---- Growth Hacker ----

What we are looking for :

\- facts. You know your stuffs and there are proofs.

\- social interest. We are here to help these people.

You can be either on site or remote. Interested? Send me a short email to
anthony (dot) tresontani (at) relinkdevice (dot) com

------
lumici
Lumici | [http://www.lumici.co.uk/](http://www.lumici.co.uk/) | Various
onsite/remote roles

Hey what’s up? I am Connor and I am the Web Applications Developer at Lumici.

We are an Educational Technologies start-up company based in Derby, UK. Our
aim is simple, “to harness the power of technology to improve learning” and
that’s what we do! We are soon to be releasing our first beta for the lesson
planner, which we are really excited about.

If you would like to join our venture, we are looking for the following roles;

Software Engineer User Experience Designer UX UI Front End Developer

If you would like more information about the roles, or the product please
contact us on info@lumici.co.uk

------
sfanning95
Improbable | Multiple Software Engineers & Head of Security | Full Time,
ONSITE LONDON, UK ([http://improbable.io/life-at-
improbable/](http://improbable.io/life-at-improbable/))

Improbable is developing an operating environment that makes building
simulated worlds possible. Worlds which can be run in real time, simulating
the behaviours and interactions of millions of entities. Spaces with their own
rules and properties that a multitude of people can simultaneously change,
explore and visualise in as many different ways as developers can imagine.

We are hiring across multiple teams within the business including:

\- Building our base real-time distributed simulation platform

\- Applying our real-time distributed simulation platform to gaming

\- Building revolutionary new online games backed by our simulation platform

\- Applying our real-time distributed simulation platform to other verticals

Also, Head of Security: We are currently looking to make a critical first
security hire around whom we can build a team as we scale. Our codebase is a
large-scale, cloud-agnostic, distributed system with a complex combination of
Go, JVM technologies and C#. This team will be responsible responsible for
auditing the system’s current security architecture and will also be
responsible for security design / implementation in future to ensure our data
and execution environments are safe. Our current needs surround security
auditing, pen-testing, vulnerability testing / research, encryption and
authentication with great freedom to establish our security infrastructure.

Check out:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2015/05/27/improbable...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2015/05/27/improbable..).

In some circumstances we can sponsor visa's for exceptional talent. Currently
20+ open positions with more in the pipeline - email me directly if you don't
see anything that quite matches your skills (Sean@improbable.io)

------
nyalakhan
Quartet Health | New York, NY | Full time/onsite |

OPEN ROLES:

+Front-end Developers +Full-stack Developers

Tons of traction here - completed our series A built a team, and launched our
first pilot partnership with in a 6 month period.

We have a cutting edge tech stack that includes React/Django while building
infrastructure that can scale massively, as we bake security into each line of
code to ensure clean concise well tested product.

Bringing the collaborative care model to mental illness and Substance Abuse
care.

We are looking for a cultural fit leadership skills/high quality, thoughtful
engineer.

Please apply to
[https://jobs.lever.co/quartethealth](https://jobs.lever.co/quartethealth)

Or directly email nkhan@quartethealth.com

MUST BE PASSIONATE

------
larkcrowd
Crowdfunder|Los Angeles| Senior Developer (JavaScript)| ONSITE

Salary: $100k up to $120k Will cover relocation costs

Technical skills

Full stack capabilities with experience developing web applications in Node.js
Fluent in HTML5 and CSS3 Expert understanding of Javascript as an object
oriented language Familiarity with one or more Javascript MVC frameworks (e.g.
Angular, Backbone, Ember) Expert understanding of the Document Object Model
(DOM) Experience implementing responsive web designs and integrating
application-based sites to back-end systems through web services Knowledge of
usability, accessibility and cross-browser issues and solutions

Also beneficial

Experience with Test-Driven Development (TDD) Familiarity with Gitflow, PHP

contact: william@crowdfunder.com

------
sturgill
Data Engineer | DailyBurn | NYC | REMOTE

Looking for an engineer to join our growing analytics team. You will report
directly to the Analytics Lead and take ownership of our ETL and internal
reporting processes. Our office is in the Flatiron District in NYC, but we
will consider remote work for the right candidate.

Must have 3 years experience with MySQL (ORMs can be nice, but you need to be
comfortable crafting SQL by hand). 2 years experience with a server-side
development framework is required (bonus points for Rails). Go experience is a
big plus (you'll be using it...).

Email me directly: username is chris.sturgill. You should be able to figure
out the domain.

~~~
sturgill
Official job listing: [http://careers.jobscore.com/jobs2/dailyburn/data-
engineer/c8...](http://careers.jobscore.com/jobs2/dailyburn/data-
engineer/c8N_cuw8Cr5ARKeMg-44q7)

------
ivyirwin
Senior Python (Django) Developer - Austin, TX - ONSITE

www.andrewharper.com

We’re hiring a senior-level developer to help lead our growing web team. Ideal
candidates will be able to contribute to the vision of our development
roadmap, translate functional requirements into technical specifications, and
understand how to prioritize features to deliver top notch products on
deadline.

For 35 years, Andrew Harper has been the leader in high-end, unbiased, luxury
travel reviews. We’re starting a new chapter in our business geared toward
changing the way travelers research, book, and enjoy extraordinary travel.

For more information please contact me directly at isentilles@andrewharper.com
with a subject of "HN Python Position"

------
jbleich
CLVmetrics |Lead Front-End Engineer - Early Employee | Philadelphia, PA w/ NYC
2016 | Onsite w/ some Remote

CLVmetrics ([http://www.clvmetrics.com](http://www.clvmetrics.com)) is a
technology company with a simple but important belief: companies should treat
their customers differently based on each customer’s lifetime value (CLV) to
the business.

Our goal is to enable firms to do so by providing access to the cutting-edge
statistical models of co-founder Wharton Professor Peter Fader that forecast
customer behavior far into the future.

To accomplish this goal and allow companies to implement customer-centric
marketing strategies, our world-class team of statisticians, marketers, and
engineers is building an enterprise-grade cloud-based analytics suite to
commercialize our own award-winning research on consumer behavior, marketing
theory, and statistics.

Our team has the technical expertise across stack to implement our models at
scale, and we are looking to add an expert front-end developer to the team to
help us design and develop a stunning front-end that will allow our customers
to discover novel insights about their customers, develop marketing
interventions around CLV, and track the results of those actions.

Our front-end is being built using AngularJS and d3 for visualization.
Candidates should be comfortable with these or similar frameworks/tools and
also have a strong sense for UI/UX.

The key issues that you will face are:

-Presenting a new metric: Predictive CLV is a new metric that has never been accessible before. The success of its penetration depends critically on effective communication to our clients.

-Visualization of massive data sets: We need to present output from millions of customers and billions of transactions in an elegant and simple-to-understand fashion.

-Design for different stakeholders: We need dashboards and visualizations appropriate for a range of audiences from performance marketers to the C-suite.

If these engineering challenges excite you, please contact
justin@clvmetrics.com.

------
fabiendevos
Wealthfront | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Visa | Full-time and Interns |
[http://wealthfront.com](http://wealthfront.com)

We invest your money using software. We are a technology company, not a
finance company. Read more about our engineering culture here:
[http://eng.wealthfront.com/](http://eng.wealthfront.com/)

We are hiring for all sorts of positions (backend, iOs, and Android engineers
to name a few) see them all here:
[https://www.wealthfront.com/careers](https://www.wealthfront.com/careers)

Email me directly: fabien (at) wealthfront (dot) com

------
wbobeirne
OkCupid | New York, NY | ONSITE | Full time

Do you want to work on a product that truly improves people’s lives? Do you
want to work on a small team with exceptionally talented people? We’re looking
to expand the OkCupid team in New York City.

We're looking for enthusiastic and talented professionals to join our growing
team. There are currently positions open for:

    
    
        • Frontend engineer
        • Backend engineer
        • iOS developer
        • Android developer
        • Data scientist
        • Product designer
        • Copywriter
    

Find out more about us and the positions available at
[http://okcupid.com/careers](http://okcupid.com/careers)

------
kwhinnery
Twilio | Any City Worldwide | Remote/On-Site | Full Time

Twilio is looking for a software engineer to join our Developer Education
team. Together, our goal will be to develop the software and content necessary
to craft incredible learning experiences for our developer community. We need
your help to build, test, and ship sophisticated new docs features we're
working on for twilio.com, create high-quality documentation content, and
manage key open source projects for our community.

Apply here - we'd love to hear from you!

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/78722](https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/78722)

------
clieu1
San Francisco, CA - Senior Data Center Linux Administrator - www.clustrix.com

Clustrix has a sophisticated automation infrastructure that supports
development, performance, and quality efforts for the ClustrixDB scale-out SQL
database. We are currently looking for a Senior DevOps Engineer to help us
maintain our business-critical data center and offices IT infrastructure,
including hundreds of machines deployed at our colocation facility and in the
cloud.

For more info or to apply, see
[http://www.clustrix.com/company/careers/](http://www.clustrix.com/company/careers/)

------
keithgabryelski
Jebbit,Inc | Boston, MA | Full Time, ONSITE |
[http://jebbit.com](http://jebbit.com) | Front End Lead and Coder for Post
Click Marketing Startup.

We're using EmberJS/Ruby on Rails. You should know modern client-side
frameworks/paradigms (ie, MVC), have strong SASS/CSS skills and be awesome.

Want to help us build the UI team? Want to just code and help build an
incredible UI? What to help build the best Post Click Marketing business? We
want to talk to you!

[https://www.jebbit.com/company/careers/#toggle-
id-3](https://www.jebbit.com/company/careers/#toggle-id-3)

------
andrewlin
VTS | NYC | Onsite | AngularJS/Rails Full Stack | iOS | Android

We’re looking for technical and cultural fits as we build more new software
for an old industry (commercial real estate). The engineering team is at 20
people and looking to grow rapidly over the next year.

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/BuildingVTS](https://twitter.com/BuildingVTS)
Blog: [http://building.vts.com/](http://building.vts.com/) Careers page:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/vts](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/vts)

------
phillytom
Blackfynn | Philadelphia, Pennsylvania | Full Stack Engineer and UX Product
Designer | Onsite

Blackfynn is a data management platform for medical data, starting in
neurology. Our goal is to improve medical research by enabling labs to make
better use of the digital data they are accumulating. We have strong team
members in the medical space and a team that has built successful companies in
the med/tech space before.

We're looking to hire a full-stack engineer and a UX product designer as our
first hires.

If you're looking for a challenge and love the idea of building something from
scratch that makes a difference -- use your software powers for good! :) let's
chat! tom@blackfynn.com

------
tyw
Audiomack | NYC | REMOTE

Audiomack ([http://www.audiomack.com](http://www.audiomack.com)) is a fast-
growing music sharing and discovery website. We are looking for a generalist
engineer to work with us in a contracting role on a full-time (or nearly FT)
basis. You would be welcome to work out of our SoHo NYC office, remotely, or
some combination. We are looking for candidates who can contribute immediately
to both backend and frontend projects.

Between destkop & mobile sites, embeds on other sites, plus iOS and Android
apps we generally have 5-20k simultaneous users, 2-3 million streams per day,
resulting in 30+ TB daily bandwidth use. We are looking for someone who is
passionate about designing and implementing efficient systems that millions of
users will interact with daily.

Skills & Requirements:

\- excellent coding skills and proven track record of delivering value

\- several years of experience with full-stack web development: backend,
frontend, database

\- (if working remotely) proven telecommuting skills: self-motivated, highly
productive, maintains open lines of communication with the team

\- able to make sense of existing code and seamlessly integrate new features
without breaking current functionality

\- good coding habits: writing tests, matching existing coding style,
intelligent decision-making on when to refactor, etc.

Key Technologies:

\- PHP / Zend Framework

\- Redis / Redis Cluster

\- The usual frontend technologies (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript + common
libraries, AJAX)

\- AWS (EC2, CloudFront, S3, etc)

\- Git / Github

Bonus for candidates with experience in:

\- music fingerprinting

\- extensive HTML5 audio/video development

\- soundmanager2 or some other audio API/framework

\- redis clusters

\- sysadmin-related tasks

If interested, please contact us: management at audiomack.

------
bladecatcher
Tavaga | Full Time + Interns | Mumbai, India

We're looking for highly skilled Android and Javascript Developers to join our
team at [http://tavaga.com](http://tavaga.com)

Tavaga is here to demystify long term wealth creation in the Indian markets
and help investors work towards their life goals. We bring personalised
investment plans, portfolio ideas from leading professional money managers and
powerful market instruments such as ETFs to retail investors.

See open positions:
[https://angel.co/tavaga/jobs](https://angel.co/tavaga/jobs)

We're a funded startup and based in Powai, Mumbai.

Apply: sridhar@tavaga.com

------
alexschiff
Occipital - Multiple Openings - San Francisco, CA or Boulder, CO (Full-time
and Internships)

Interested in working with mobile devices for large scale SLAM?

Occipital is equal parts science lab and software startup, on a mission to
bring spatial computing to everyday life. Last year, we launched Structure
Sensor: ([http://structure.io](http://structure.io),
[http://kck.st/16BkwuO](http://kck.st/16BkwuO)). It was the first 3D sensor
for mobile devices, and it was one of the top funded Kickstarter tech projects
of all time. Today, Structure Sensor (and the associated Structure SDK) are
reinventing the way people practice medicine, visual effects, and many other
industries.

We’re giving regular mobile devices a superpower — the power to capture and
understand their real-world surroundings. Structure Sensor and SDK isn’t the
first product we’ve launched: we’re also the company behind RedLaser (acquired
by eBay) and 360 Panorama (8M+ paid downloads). We have a record of taking
computer vision technology on the frontier of “possible,” and then being the
first ones to make it consumer-ready on a smartphone or tablet. We know
mobile.

We just announced our Series B from Intel Capital, Foundry Group, and Shea
Ventures ([http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/29/occipital-
raises-13m-series...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/29/occipital-
raises-13m-series-b-for-its-computer-vision-platform/)), and we’re putting gas
on the fire to accelerate.

Current openings:

* Computer Vision Engineer

* iOS Engineer

* Business Development Manager

* Developer Evangelist

* Electrical Engineer

* Firmware Engineer

* Finance

* Operations/logistics

* Product Manager, Hardware

If you’re interested, drop me a line at schiff@occipital.com. Make sure to
include a fun fact about yourself, preferred Starcraft 2 race, or favorite so-
bad-it’s-good movie.

------
matttah
Setfive Consulting | Junior-Mid level PHP Developer | Boston (Cambridge)
ONSITE

We're a small consulting shop based in Cambridge looking to add another person
to our team. We work across a number of industries from advertising to FOREX
to market research. We work with clients on an ongoing basis so much of our
work is improving/adding to projects we previously built.

Most of our work is based in PHP (Symfony). We're looking for someone with a
couple of years of experience to join us.

For more information, including benefits: [http://setfive.com/hiring/lamp-
engineer](http://setfive.com/hiring/lamp-engineer)

------
squirrel
London, United Kingdom - Geckoboard -
[http://geckoboard.com](http://geckoboard.com) \- ONSITE (but some working
from home is no problem)

Geckoboard is a successful, growing 25-person B2B SaaS startup based in East
London. Our elegant, real-time dashboards solve an important, tricky problem
for thousands of paying subscribers, by taking the complexity out of
connecting to their data and making that data simple for everyone to interpret
at a glance. As a result, our customers unlock data they didn't know they had,
connect people and join up projects, and make better decisions faster.

We are looking for a senior front-end developer who dreams in futures and
promises, is excited about tail-call optimisation in ES6, uses TDD
consistently, and builds super-usable single-page applications. Any React
knowledge is a plus but we are happy for you to learn with us. See our jobs
page for details:
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/)

We’re constantly striving to ensure that we offer the most encouraging,
supportive and efficient environment possible. We want everyone on the team to
participate in making our architectural decisions. The whole team is involved
in prioritising and evaluating our work and we regularly program in pairs to
share knowledge, promote collaboration, and improve code quality.

We don't just pay lip service to work-life balance, we actively and strongly
encourage it. Flexible working hours and the ability to regularly work from
home let you work in a way that fits you and your family, and we have generous
maternity and paternity leave policies. We see our contractual obligation to
offer 25 days' paid holiday as a /lower/ bound for everyone in the
organisation, not a limit. We actively contribute to personal and professional
development and have a minimum budget allowance to be spent on courses,
conferences, and books. We also run fortnightly "innovation days", where
everyone has complete freedom to work on anything that interests them, from
contributing to open-source projects, learning a new skill, or improving our
internal tools and processes.

------
mgriffin
IBM UrbanCode | Downtown Cleveland OH & Raleigh NC | Java & JavaScript
Software Engineer | All experience (and pay) levels | ONSITE

UrbanCode is an enterprise DevOps solution creator acquired by IBM in 2013.
Since then, we've grown tremendously, and need more smart people to take us to
the next level. We're looking for all types of coders, from frontend UI/UX
ninja to backend sensei. Focusing on finding experienced professionals in CLE
and all experience types in RTP. Fairly Agile-ish. Automated Build / Test.
Monthly Release. Pseudo-sprints w/retrospective. Kanban board. Free food is
common.

m (dot) griffin (at) ibm (dot) us (dot) com

~~~
mmccaskill
Tried - m.griffin@ibm.us.com but SMTP failed to send.

~~~
mgriffin
m.griffin@us (dot) ibm (dot) com

my apologies for the type

------
bentona
Vytmn ([http://vytmn.com](http://vytmn.com)) | Venice, CA (Los Angeles, CA,
Venice Beach) | ONSITE

We just won Silicon Beach Fest, and have a rapidly growing customer base.

We're currently hiring several engineers. Here are a few things we're working
on:

\- Social network data analysis

\- Redesigning our front-end with React

\- Writing long-running background jobs to crunch data

\- Developing a next-gen marketing automation platform

Our Stack: React/JS/CoffeeScript, Ruby/Rails, Mongo/PostgreSQL/Redis

What We Offer:

Free lunches sometimes, free beers always, and company retreats.

Friday happy hours at our beautiful offices with tons of other creative
passionate people.

An incredible office blocks from the Venice boardwalk.

A competitive salary with stock options.

Email me at b@vytmn.com

------
jschwartz11
Body Labs (www.bodylabs.com) - NYC

Body Labs teaches computers how to understand human shape and pose. Using a 3D
body scan or measurements as input, we create a body model that can be used
across a wide variety of applications, including fashion, design, health,
fitness, video games, animation, and more. Our mission is to provide the
infrastructure that allows developers and companies to better bridge the gap
between the human body and their products and applications.

We are currently hiring for the following ONSITE positions:

-SENIOR COMPUTER VISION/MACHINE LEARNING SCIENTIST

-SENIOR FULL-STACK WEB ENGINEER

-FRONT-END ENGINEER

-SENIOR PRODUCTION SOFTWARE QA ENGINEER

Go to www.bodylabs.com/jobs.html or email JOBS@BODYLABS.COM for more details.

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a search engine for tickets and
live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

Marketing Analyst (several roles) — We're looking for someone who's bright and
analytical: [https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
parsabg
Dublin, Ireland - NLP Engineer at AYLIEN [1] (Onsite)

AYLIEN is hiring an NLP Engineer to join the Text and Image Analysis startup
in Dublin, Ireland.

This is a unique opportunity to work with a team of talented Scientists and
Engineers at AYLIEN.

* Your responsibilities:

\- Improve and extend NLP capabilities of AYLIEN’s Text Analysis engine.

\- Research and evaluate new/different approaches to NLP problems.

\- Produce deliverable results and take them from development to production in
collaboration with our engineers.

\- Engage in knowledge sharing with rest of the team.

* You must have:

\- Strong Machine Learning background and familiarity with R, WEKA,
RapidMiner, etc.

\- Expertise in at least 3 of the following: Sentiment Analysis, Entity
Extraction, Document Classification, Topic Modeling, Natural Language
Understanding (NLU) and Natural Language Generation (NLG).

\- Strong understanding of text pre-processing and normalization techniques,
such as tokenization, POS tagging and parsing and how they work at a low
level.

\- Strong knowledge of Java or Python, and general software development skills
(source code management, debugging, testing, deployment, etc.)

\- Expertise in producing, processing, evaluating and utilizing training data.

* Would be great if you have:

\- MSc./PhD in CS, Computational Linguistics or related fields.

\- Good understanding of linguistics and language as a phenomenon.

\- Experience with non-English NLP.

\- Experience with Deep Learning and Word Embeddings.

\- Experience with open-source NLP toolkits such as CoreNLP, OpenNLP, NLTK,
gensim, LingPipe, Mallet, etc.

\- Experience with open-source ML/math toolkits such as scikit-learn, MLlib,
Theano, NumPy, etc.

If you're interested, shoot us an email with your CV at jobs@aylien.com

[1] [http://aylien.com](http://aylien.com)

------
gametimeunited
Searching for high-performing Android Engineers - Gametime - San Francisco, CA
---> [https://jobs.lever.co/gametime](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime)

Gametime connects communities through frictionless and beautiful mobile
applications. We believe communities get closer when people get off the couch
and have fun at a live event. Backed by Accel Partners as well as team owners
Jeff Mallett (Giants / Whitecaps / Derby FC), Vivek Ranadive (Kings), and
David Blitzer (76ers / Devils) we've raised $13mm (including $8mm in May of
2015).

Built for iOS and Android, Gametime makes getting into the game as amazing as
being there. Inside gametime.co/app we provide high-res panoramic photos from
every section, curated listings as we decrease a universe of 5000 options to
the 50 best with ultra fast two-tap checkout and no printing. With our mobile-
only approach, we've reduced a 30-minute process to 30 seconds. This approach
has led to fast (600% annual) and viral (92% of new purchasers hear about the
app from friends) growth.

New Gametimers join for the community of high-performers (known as the
Gameteam). New employees also love the environment as we aspire to build the
best place to work in SF...

We offer market rate salary (even though we’re small) and real equity (meaning
you come out way ahead). Everyone here does meaningful work. You won't end up
on the "login button team" here, you will be a big part of the most important
conversations on the engineering team. There’s free catered lunch Monday
through Friday! Who said there was no such thing? We offer Blue Cross / Blue
Shield via Zenefits and dental insurance. We also have monthly $75 cell phone
reimbursement and $80 commuter benefit. We love going to games and we're right
by AT&T Park so (if you're into it) you'll hit a bunch of them with us. Go
Giants!

In summary, we're fast, well-funded and growing quickly. It's an exciting time
to join the Gameteam.

Check out some of our job postings here -->
[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime)

------
cimm
MyMicroInvest | Ruby / JS web developer | Brussels, Belgium | Onsite, partly
remote | Full time

MyMicroInvest enables individuals to invest in companies from €100 up so your
savings can fuel the economy and promote job creation.

We're looking for a front- and backend developer who is comfortable building
Ruby on Rails applications with heavy JavaScript front-ends. Some of the tools
we use are Ruby, React, SASS, HAML, Docker and we run on Google Cloud.

[https://www.mymicroinvest.com/en/blog/posts/experienced-
webd...](https://www.mymicroinvest.com/en/blog/posts/experienced-webdeveloper)

------
whichdan
Society of Grownups | Boston, MA | ONSITE (WFH options)

[https://www.societyofgrownups.com/careers#senior-software-
en...](https://www.societyofgrownups.com/careers#senior-software-engineer)

We're trying to democratize financial literacy and change the way people talk
about money. We need strong Javascript engineers to help us build an
accessible, robust financial education platform. We have an inclusive culture,
work cross-functionally, and trust each other without resorting to
micromanagement. Email careers@societyofgrownups.com if you'd like to talk!

Tech: ES6, Lodash, Ember CLI, Ruby on Rails, Elixir + Phoenix

------
krg
TechEmpower - Los Angeles area, California (El Segundo, near LAX) - ONSITE

You may recognize us from the Web Framework Benchmarks that have been
discussed on HN periodically:
[http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/](http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/)

We hire people, not skill sets. If you're a smart, motivated developer who
likes our company culture, let's talk.

Over the past 17 years we've cultivated a great group of people to work with.
Our developers are smart, thoughtful, respectful to each other, opinionated,
dedicated, and fun.

    
    
        Challenging and varied projects
        Informal, comfortable environment
        Intelligent, engaged people
        Lively, respectful technology discussions
        Frequent mentoring
        Easy camaraderie
        General culture of helpfulness and friendliness
    

Teams at TechEmpower are typically between 2-6 people. Developers are able to
work on all aspects of an application and we rely on individual developers to
do much of the software design (with guidance and discussion). Working on 1
project at a time but 2-3 over the course of a year, developers get a broad
technology experience over time.

We pride ourselves on doing the best work we can for our clients. This means
working with them to really understand what they need built and delivering
what we promise while maintaining a sensible work/life balance. We build
quality applications and have fun doing it.

The technologies we use vary over time with our mix of projects. Here is a
snapshot of the technologies we use at the moment:

    
    
        Languages: Java, JavaScript, Python, Go, C#, Ruby
        Tools: Git, Docker, Jenkins, Sonar, IntelliJ, Eclipse, Ant, Maven
        Web: Jersey, .NET MVC 5, Django, Node.js, Go, Backbone, Ember, Angular, jQuery, etc.
        Mobile: iOS, Android
        Hosting: AWS (EC2, RDS, etc.), Rackspace Cloud, Linux deployments
        Data Persistence: ORM (Hibernate, etc.), MySQL, Postgres, MS SQL Server, NoSQL (Redis, Riak, etc.)
    

Please apply here:
[http://jobs.techempower.com/hn](http://jobs.techempower.com/hn)

------
bvlaar
Lending Loop | Downtown Toronto | ONSITE | Fulltime

We’re looking for a senior developer that can navigate our whole stack which
includes: Ruby on Rails, jQuery, Salesforce, Heroku, and PostgreSQL.

We’re a hardworking and enthusiastic team building Canada’s first peer to peer
lending marketplace. Working at Lending Loop will keep you on your toes and
will push your problem solving abilities every day. Lending Loop offers a
fast-paced work environment with a focus on execution, small wins and having
fun.

For more information, please visit
[http://www.lendingloop.ca/careers](http://www.lendingloop.ca/careers)

Contact: careers@lendingloop.ca

------
pla3rhat3r
Plunk | Remote | Full-Time whoisplunk.com

\- Biz Dev/Outside Sales - Web/Mobile Developers

Plunk is a digital marketing agency focused on how emerging technology can be
used to connect people with the things they care about.

Biz Dev/Sales: We are currently looking for motivated individuals to help grow
our business. This is for all major cities across the U.S. You'll help us work
to establish our partnership pipeline as well as look for direct client work.
Competitive compensation package available. Developers: We are looking for
experienced Developers who have an eye for detail and can work in an agile
team.

Please send resumes to jobs@plunkus.com for consideration.

------
peterhunt
Smyte · [https://www.smyte.com/jobs](https://www.smyte.com/jobs) ·
Infra/Front-end/Antifraud Engineer · San Francisco, CA · ONSITE

* We stop harassment, scams, credit card fraud, and spam on p2p marketplaces and social networks

* We just launched at the end of June, 5 people total, raised seed in December

* We analyze hundreds of analytics events/second and we need to classify them in near-real-time. We also build UIs where analysts may want to do complex queries with low latency. These are nontrivial engineering challenges, and we want to build just enough infrastructure to solve these problems.

------
newinitiatives
Amazon | Seattle | Software Development Engineer | Full-Time

We're a small team in Amazon Marketplace's New Initiatives group, and we're
looking for developers for a new project. You will be joining the team early
and help define the team's direction and technical architecture.

We have roles for multiple levels of experience. We don't require knowledge of
any specific language, but do want people can quickly learn new technologies
and languages. Internally, we're flexible about how things are built. Our
current tech stack is a mix of Java, Ruby, JS, and Lua.

If you're interested, drop us an email at newinitiative-hn@amazon.com

------
Edd314159
BiggerPockets.com | REMOTE (USA or Western Europe) or ONSITE (Denver, CO)

Positions:

Intermediate Ruby on Rails Developer Senior Ruby on Rails Developer Senior iOS
and Android Mobile Developer

Looking for a mid-level or senior full-stack developer with at least 3 years
Ruby on Rails experience as well as an experience iOS and Android mobile
developer (preferably with RubyMotion expertise) to join our team, working on
a large social network and tools platform for real estate investors.

Email myself (edd at biggerpockets.com) for more details or to apply - be sure
to include a resume and any relevant links (github/bitbucket profiles, blogs,
personal websites or projects, etc.)

------
adam-_-
Adzuna | West London, UK | ONSITE

We're looking for developers to help make job search better. We use search,
recommendations and data to make job search easier and more transparent.

\- Senior Perl Developer: [http://workinstartups.com/job-
board/job/35624/senior-perl-de...](http://workinstartups.com/job-
board/job/35624/senior-perl-developer-at-adzuna/)

Find out more about us here: [http://talentrocket.co.uk/jobs-and-culture-
at/adzuna](http://talentrocket.co.uk/jobs-and-culture-at/adzuna)

Contact: adam or perl@adzuna.com

------
flysonic10
Indiegogo - San Francisco, CA - Senior Software Engineer

Come join us in building out Indiegogo's platform to democratize the way ideas
get funded. We're all full-stack engineers and build mainly on Rails, Angular,
iOS, and Android.

Indiegogo is the type of place that empowers you to take an idea and run with
it.

We're hiring for:

Senior Software Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1Q6rIns](http://bit.ly/1Q6rIns)

Lead DevOps Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1Jvx7jy](http://bit.ly/1Jvx7jy)

iOS Developer - [http://bit.ly/1NVnsbe](http://bit.ly/1NVnsbe)

------
afletcher
Mediatonic ([http://mediatonicgames.com](http://mediatonicgames.com)) |
Brighton and London, UK | ONSITE

Mediatonic create original games that connect millions of players right across
the globe. Our studios in central London and Brighton are crafting the next
generation of games for mobile, console and PC platforms.

We're currently looking for C# .NET Server Engineers to help build the backend
APIs and services that power our games.

More information available at
[http://www.mediatonicgames.com/careers/](http://www.mediatonicgames.com/careers/)

------
faberbrain
1bios -- Truckee/Lake Tahoe, CA -- FULL-TIME About 1bios:

* we provide a health engagement platform for health/life insurers, employers and care providers

* our products tie consumer health behavior to the cost of insurance and care -- using realtime tracking, monitoring, scoring/analytics, social, more

* we are based in Truckee/Lake Tahoe

We are currently hiring both front and back end engineers:

* UI development with Angular and React

* designing, developing, testing and maintaining the front-end codebase

* native iOS and Android apps via Cordova

* helping with visual assets and all ux

* Ruby backend services and APIs, on and off the Rails

* interest in functional programming is a bonus

* growing culture, brand, product as core team members Please send inquiries to pro@1bios.co

------
lochlan
ImpactFlow — Portland, OR. Onsite Front End Engineer, All Levels

Nonprofit-giving startup seeks a front end engineer to join our product
development team. You will work with a small cross-functional group of
engineers to develop front-end JavaScript for our SaaS web
application/platform.

Responsibilities:

\- Write features within the platform's Backbone.js application

\- Write unit tests and webdriver tests for everything you build

\- Collaborate with designers and product stakeholders to shepard products
through development

\- Test and fix bugs across multiple platforms and browsers (IE9+)

\- Peer review code prior to merging/deployment

Send us an email at jobs@impactflow.com to learn more!

------
rdl
CloudFlare | [https://www.cloudflare.com/](https://www.cloudflare.com/) | San
Francisco, CA; London, UK; Singapore, SG | VISA, ONSITE

CloudFlare is building a better Internet -- performance and security
optimization at the edge. Our long term goal is to give every site the same
performance, security, and reliability that major sites like Google and
Facebook accomplish, without any specialized network hardware or complicated
administration. We enhance over 2 million sites, including this one.

We're hiring for a variety of roles -- started the year at 128 and hope to end
around 256, and will be at 175 by the beginning of August. This is a perfect
time to join -- product market fit is established, but there's a lot of great
engineering, product, sales, and support work to be done. We've publicly said
we're profitable and on track for long term success.

You may wish to check out our blog to see the kinds of engineering work we do.
([https://blog.cloudflare.com/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/)).
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) has a listing of positions.

We're always hiring for operations/SRE, sales, general systems engineering
(mostly in Go, nginx, and network, as well as DNS at scale), and web
development.

Specific roles we're keen to hire include:

1) Billing engineer -- someone to take the lead as we build a new billing
system.

2) VP Engineering -- continuing to build and scale a great engineering team

3) Principal Engineer -- owning the WWW stack which we use for control and
administrative functions internally and for customers, and managing a move to
a modern microservices model.

We've recently opened a Singapore office and are hiring
sales/support/operations personnel there.

If you're interested, please apply through the
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) link.

------
rajivm
ActivityHero | Sunnyvale, CA | onsite/full-time Full-Stack Software Engineers
Product Manager UX/Design

We're building a marketplace for summer camps & after-school classes. While
helping parents, we also help the businesses behind these activities manage
and grow their business through powerful SAS tools.

\- We are Series A funded. \- Equity & salary per experience. \- Ruby on Rails
stack -- but direct experience not required. \- Looking for smart motivated
engineers. \- Small but growing engineering team

[https://www.activityhero.com/jobs](https://www.activityhero.com/jobs)

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Boston MA or Washington, DC - A few positions

* UX Designer (Boston or DC)

* Front End Engineer (Boston or DC)

* Software Engineer (Boston or DC)

* Quality Assurance Engineer (Boston)

* Technical Product Manager (Boston or DC)

* System Administrator (Boston)

* SQL Developer (Boston or DC)

NGP VAN is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign
and organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We offer an integrated platform that combines the best
fundraising, compliance, organizing, and digital products available. We built
the voter contact and volunteer management tools used by Obama for America.
Nearly every State Democratic Party in the United States distributes our
VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and down the ticket, and we provide
industry-leading organizing tools that enable labor unions, environmental
groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists, and progressive
political parties to win their campaigns around the world. Our fundraising and
compliance software is used by the majority of Democrats from the Presidential
level on down, and our fast-growing digital platform has become the most-used
toolset for Democratic campaigns as well.

NGP VAN has been recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America
by Inc. Magazine for seven years in a row, and one of the top 50 fastest
growing companies in the DC area by both the Washington Business Journal and
SmartCEO. We are a successful and growing company with a passion for our
employees’ career advancement. We are an open-minded, flexible workplace that
values learning and contributions of many different kinds.

Company Site: [http://ngpvan.com](http://ngpvan.com)

We are open to interviewing across a pretty wide range of experience levels.
Hit me up at dmiller at ngpvan dot com for more info or to apply. I'm the VP
of Engineering here. I'm on month two of parental leave right now, so
apologies if my responses are slower than you would expect - if you email our
jobs at ngpvan dot com list, all the hiring managers will see it.

~~~
kunjaan2
This sounds very interesting. You didnt mention immigration requirements. Are
these only for US Citizens? Can permanent residents apply? Also curious to
know what technology stack is driving the engine.

~~~
itsdrewmiller
We're mostly on .NET/SQL Server on the backend, and are pushing pretty hard on
angular on the front end. We've got some node stuff and a few other different
types of data stores in different parts of the app, and are putting a lot of
energy into Azure right now, too.

------
jbiskofski
Algebraix : ( [https://www.algebraix.com](https://www.algebraix.com) ) 2
Positions : Full-Stack Developer & Mobile Developer Location : Mexico City

We have been in business for 8 years, with the goal of building the best
LMS&CRM in latin america.

Developer : Perl, PostgreSQL, NodeJS, JavaScript

Mobile : Angular, Cordova, Ionic

Obviously you're not going to make as much as you would staying in the US, but
we offer a ver competitive salary which will allow you live very comfortably
in Mexico City, and MetLife medical insurance. If you've ever wanted to try
living abroad this is a great opportunity,

jbiskofski@algebraix.com

------
michaeljkchoi
Jiffy Inc. | Toronto, ON | Mobile Developer (iOS & Android), Onsite, Full Time

Jiffy ([https://www.jiffyondemand.com/](https://www.jiffyondemand.com/))
connects homeowners with service providers on demand.

We are looking for a mobile developer with past experience building both iOS
and Android apps.

You must be able to take ownership of your code and lead the mobile
development process.

This role will also give the candidate a chance to head up our mobile
development team in the future.

For more details and to apply, visit:
[http://bit.ly/1LISUHh](http://bit.ly/1LISUHh)

------
Tarential
Predictable Revenue | Vancouver, Canada | Full Time | ONSITE

Senior Software Developer | Ruby, Rails, AngularJS, PostgreSQL

Predictable Revenue is a profitable, fast growth international technology
company with offices in the Gastown area of Vancouver, BC and Santa Monica
area of Los Angeles, California.

This is a full-time local role with meetings in our Vancouver office, but your
working hours are flexible and we support telecommuting.

More information:
[http://predictablerevenue.com/about/careers#op-50880-senior-...](http://predictablerevenue.com/about/careers#op-50880-senior-
software-developer)

------
richardni
Cruise - San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time | VISA

Driverless cars. In less than a year, we built prototype vehicles that have
logged over 10,000 autonomous miles on California highways.

We're currently 22 people, almost all engineers. Really smart team with some
PhDs, MSs, etc. who have done this type of stuff for years. Also fun to hang
out with and all that jazz =).

Looking for a variety of roles, including robotics experts, backend engineers,
an iOS engineer, and a lead firmware engineer. See
[https://jobs.lever.co/cruise](https://jobs.lever.co/cruise)

Keywords: C++, ROS, OpenCV, iOS, robotics.

------
lstarrsmith
Clinton Health Access Initiative | Kampala, Uganda | Full Time | Onsite
preferred

Small but growing "eHealth" software team is building web and mobile software
to fix public and private health systems throughout the developing world, with
a primary focus on Uganda.

Looking for full-stack (Python, PHP or Java) or Front-End (Angular) web
engineers and/or Android devs who can write clean, well-documented code that's
easy to hand off to local developers.

Save lives with your software and help grow the developer scene in Kampala,
plus lots of low hanging fruit for side projects.

Email CV to lsmith@clintonhealthaccess.org if interested.

------
derekc00
Are you quantitatively-minded and interested in social marketing (think
Facebook, Twitter, Pinterest, Instagram, and Linkedin advertising)? Brand
Networks is hiring an "Associate Manager, Media Services" in San Francisco. -

[http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Brand-Networks/jobs/Associate-
Mana...](http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Brand-Networks/jobs/Associate-
Manager-461739573b8b684c?q=Manager+Brand+Networks)

Please email dc@bn.co with your information and I'll help connect you to the
right people here in the company. Thanks.

------
roobeast
Trulia | San Francisco | onsite fulltime

Come join our Data Engineering team as our first dedicated platform devops
engineer. We have a number of in-house clusters (hadoop, cassandra, hbase,
kafka,...) and we are moving towards shifting compute load as needed to cloud
providers. You have solid scripting skills and a love of automation. You have
experience with installing and tuning open source distributed compute
platforms.

apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trulia/jobs/51458](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trulia/jobs/51458)

------
lovely204
Red Badger, East London, ONSITE,

Red Badger is looking for a talented full stack developer with strong Ruby/
Node.js. React.js would be a bonus.

[http://red-badger.com/about-us/join-us/software-engineer/](http://red-
badger.com/about-us/join-us/software-engineer/)

We build beautiful software with bleeding edge tech for great brands like
Fortnum & Mason and Sky.

We are lean, agile and like to do things properly.

Sound interesting? Send us your CV, Stackoverflow profile, Github, code,
portfolio and anything else you think we might be interested in to jobs@red-
badger.com.

------
mattcaldwell
Endgame | San Francisco, CA | Senior Back End Engineer |
[http://jobvite.com/m?3MiZyhwn](http://jobvite.com/m?3MiZyhwn)

You will be building scalable, innovative, groundbreaking software that powers
the backend of our Cyber Security Products. Faced with challenging problems on
a daily basis, you will work within a team to resolve the unique challenges of
threat detection in highly dynamic environments. You will use high-level
programming languages and work with terabytes of data in an ecosystem of NoSQL
products. With Data Science at our core, you will collaborate with data
scientists to implement advance threat detection models.

We are looking for a highly technical, creative and motivated software
engineer who is excited to work in a fast-paced, innovative, and agile
development environment, while solving critical cyber security problems. Ideal
candidates have experience in rapid and early product lifecycle development.

What’s the Job?

You will be building scalable, innovative, groundbreaking software that powers
the backend of our Cyber Security Products. Faced with challenging problems on
a daily basis, you will work within a team to resolve the unique challenges of
threat detection in highly dynamic environments. You will use high-level
programming languages and work with terabytes of data in an ecosystem of NoSQL
products. With Data Science at our core, you will collaborate with data
scientists to implement advance threat detection models.

Requirements

At least 5-7 years of experience in the Software Engineering field Strong
experience with Python Familiar with another major general purpose language
like C, C++, Java, Go, Ruby, Scala, etc. Significant expertise in one or more
of the following areas: Building/supporting RESTful APIs Django or similar
framework (Rails, Grails) Eventing concepts/libraries — epoll, libev,
libevent, Node.js, gevent, requests Always a plus

Security background and expertise with any of the following strongly
preferred: IPS/IDS, Network Monitoring, Malware Detection, Vulnerability
Management, Threat Intelligence Experience working in a fast-paced and/or
startup environment Experience working in a distributed-office environment

------
kscottz
Tempo Automation | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

We are building the electronics factory of the future in San Francisco. We
empower electronics designers to quickly test and iterate their designs more
like software developers, spurring innovation and making better products
faster.

We are currently hiring:

* Senior python back end developers.

* Senior front end developers.

* Roboticists (both software and mechatronics).

* Office Manger / Operations.

* Assembly Technicians.

Find out more at
[http://tempoautomation.com/home/careers](http://tempoautomation.com/home/careers)
or email a portfolio/resume to katherine [at] tempoautomation.com.

------
annieisms
Sherpaa - New York, NY - [http://sherpaa.com](http://sherpaa.com)

Senior Developer, Python - ONSITE - Full-time

We are looking for a backend developer eager to join our small and ambitious
Agile team. The core of our technology is a rich, asynchronous platform
connecting doctors and insurance specialists to our clients to solve their
health and insurance problems.

Details: [http://scope.sherpaa.com/hiring-senior-back-end-developer-
py...](http://scope.sherpaa.com/hiring-senior-back-end-developer-python/)

------
chriswoodford
Gobble (YC W14) | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE

We're hiring foodie+techie folks that love a Hell's Kitchen style challenge.
We're a small but well seasoned team looking for the creme de la creme to join
us in solving the problems that busy people face when trying to eat healthy
and fresh meals daily.

* Senior Full Stack Engineer (Rails/ReactJS/TDD)

* Senior Frontend Engineer (HTML/Sass/ReactJS/Rails)

More info - [https://gobble.com/jobs](https://gobble.com/jobs)

Interested but have some questions? Feel free to email me directly:
chris@gobble.com

------
twovi
Codero Hosting - Overland Park KS and Austin TX

Codero Hosting is a leading provider of Dedicated, Managed, and Cloud Hosting
services. We offer a fun, challenging, and rewarding working environment and
the opportunity to work with world-class talent to help you build a world-
class career.

Codero is looking for highly motivated Full Stack Engineers in Austin TX and
Overland Park, KS. Check out our job postings on:

[http://www.codero.com/company/careers/](http://www.codero.com/company/careers/)

Or feel free to email me your resume, tmartin@codero.com

------
vailripper
SurgeForward | Seattle | REMOTE

Surge is a software consulting firm providing primarily Node.JS, .NET, and PHP
SPA development services, and iOS and Android development on the mobile side.
We're looking for smart, self-motivated, experienced, senior-level software
engineers who enjoy the freedom of telecommuting and flexible schedules, to
work as long-term, full-time (40 hrs/week) independent contractors on a
variety of software development projects.

Learn more and apply here: [http://bit.ly/1IeP8nz](http://bit.ly/1IeP8nz)

------
snitko
Mycelium.com is looking for a senior frontend developer proficient in
Angular.js with 3+ years of experience [REMOTE]

Required skills:

\- Javascript

\- Angular.js

\- html

\- css

\- git

\- basic Linux CLI skills

\- writing unit tests & practicing TDD

\- Bonus points for knowing Python & Django

This is a remote fulltime job, we are looking for someone who can start
working right away and contribute significantly to a project currently in
active pre-release phase of development. We have free hours and a distributed
team. It is very important that you are fluent with Angular and can solve
problems effectively and fast.

Salary: either a USD wire transfer or Bitcoin.

If you’re interested, please contact me at roman dot snitko at mycelium dot
com to set up an interview.

------
brryant
Webflow - [http://jobs.webflow.com](http://jobs.webflow.com) \- SF, CA | Full-
time only

We're looking for serious front-end and backend javascript engineers to build
the next generation web authoring tool for professionals. Come join our
growing team right in the heart of SOMA, SF. We're still small (~20), so your
presence/impact will be felt.

Tech: React.js / Flux / Immutable.js

Backend Tech: node.js / mongodb / redis / chef / nginx / lua / AWS

Reach out directly to: jobs@webflow.com and we'll set up a time to talk!

------
danielsamuels
Onespacemedia | Middleweight web developer | Cambridge, UK (Onsite only)

If you're a web-obsessed web developer with an eye for design and you want to
join a friendly team in central Cambridge, we want to talk to you! We're
looking for a quick learner who can come onboard and dive right into a wide
variety of client projects using Django and Python.

More info available here: [http://www.onespacemedia.com/careers/Middleweight-
web-develo...](http://www.onespacemedia.com/careers/Middleweight-web-
developer/)

------
kull
Web developer | Remote | Freelancer (potential Full-time)

You: Experienced with Magento, WordPress, JavaScript, PHP, REST,
github/bitbucket, strong understanding of CSS/HTML building responsive sites.
Good communication via email, chat Skype, good english.

Us: a small web design studio in NYC
([http://www.royaldeerdesign.org](http://www.royaldeerdesign.org)), working
with variety of clients and our own side-projects. We have team members both
in US as well as in Europe.

To apply: info@royaldeerdesign.org, please provide your hourly rate.

------
abull
CrowdFlower, San Francisco, CA ONSITE

Senior Developer [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/crowdflower/senior-
developer/a...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/crowdflower/senior-
developer/at5CJQs04r5B8wdG1ZS6tF?ref=rss&sid=68)

Full Stack Engineer [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/crowdflower/full-stack-
enginee...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/crowdflower/full-stack-
engineer/all9S6wS8r45TLiGakhP3Q?ref=rss&sid=68)

~~~
abull
How Does CrowdFlower Work?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlnQitwnt0Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlnQitwnt0Q)

------
scanr
London, England - Full Time - ONSITE

Brand Networks ([http://bn.co/](http://bn.co/)) is hiring a full stack
developer for our office in Shoreditch, London.

We're using AngularJS, Javascript, Python, NodeJS, Go, Android, iOS, Ansible,
Docker and AWS to build solutions our users love.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, a steep learning curve and a wide variety of challenges,
please get in touch. You can email me personally at jmc@bn.co.

Graduates and interns welcome.

You will need a visa to work in the UK.

------
nwarder
Sendwithus | Senior Engineer | Infrastructure

Sendwithus is a YC W2014 company. We are a fun loving, hard working, and
motivated team that loves to ship code and create amazing customer
experiences. We want someone who can work with our team of developers and
contribute to our lively team culture.

We are passionate about making technology that creates amazing customer
experiences and makes the lives of our partners easier and more efficient. If
that sounds like something you want to do check out the full job description
and our benefits at www.sendwithus.com/jobs

------
mbesto
ProctorFree - Charlotte, NC - ONSITE
[http://proctorfree.com/](http://proctorfree.com/)

Java Web Developer - [https://angel.co/proctorfree/jobs/68112-java-
developer](https://angel.co/proctorfree/jobs/68112-java-developer)

\- Java, Spring, Spring MVC \- Hibernate/MySQL/PostgreSQL \- HTML/CSS/jQuery
on the frontend \- Trello, Jenkins, Git, Ansible, Linux \- AWS infrastructure

Shoot me an email at mikeb@proctorfree.com or apply on AngelList

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 [https://www.nimbl3.com](https://www.nimbl3.com) | Bangkok, Thailand |
Onsite only | Provide Visa and work permit

We build web (Ruby on Rails, Node and Go) and mobile applications for startups
of Asia Pacific.

\- Technical Product manager [http://git.io/vGwUm](http://git.io/vGwUm)

\- Full stack Ruby on Rails developer. Multiple positions
[http://git.io/nvlh7A](http://git.io/nvlh7A)

Contact us at hello@nimbl3.com with your CV, github account.

------
donjh
The Tie Bar: Chicago, IL - Full time

We're looking for a Front End/UI Engineer to help us rebuild the major
components of our site. We've started working with React, and are looking for
someone with some solid experience to help us continue. More info here -
[http://thetiebar.applytojob.com/apply/wiAlVH/UI-
Engineer.htm...](http://thetiebar.applytojob.com/apply/wiAlVH/UI-
Engineer.html). Feel free to email me at donald@thetiebar.com for more info as
well.

------
bridgpal
Square ([https://squareup.com/](https://squareup.com/)) | (SF, NY, ATL, WAT) |
Onsite | Full-time / Interns

Currently on the lookout for generalist engineers for 2016 internships and new
grad related roles. Bonus points if you're interested in mobile development,
we will be offering internal training.

Apply on our site
([https://squareup.com/careers](https://squareup.com/careers)) , then email
me.

email: bridgpal@squareup.com, mention HN in the subject.

------
dasil003
MUBI :: San Francisco, CA :: Software Engineer

MUBI is hiring software engineers to start growing our San Francisco team. We
are a VoD company with a focus on bringing the best films to our customers
around the globe. What sets us apart is true editorial credibility in the film
world, and a strategy building social traction with a cinephile audience
before putting Studio content deals in place. That time has now come. We are
at an inflection point where we will massively scale the subscriber base. If
you have been looking around the Valley and concerned that valuations are out
of control and investors are chasing too many flimsy business models, then you
should take a look at what we're doing.

The product is a streaming service and social network currently available on
the web, iOS, Android, Amazon Fire TV, PlayStation, Samsung Smart TVs, and
several more on the way. It is build primarily of Ruby, Rails, Backbone +
Marionette, and the usual client-side frameworks. We are heavily invested in
Chef for configuration management, both at Engine Yard where we host our main
applications, and also for newer infrastructure such as our custom-built CDN
that we are tuning to deliver a better QoS than off-the-shelf vendors can
provide.

The position is for the second engineer to be sitting next to me (Co-Founder &
CTO) and our Head of Product in our San Francisco offices. Although we were
founded in Palo Alto, currently the CEO and bulk of our team is based in
London due to the UK being our primary growth market. We are now looking to
move the product and engineering center of gravity to San Francisco in a run
up to make the US a primary market in 2016 and beyond. You would be #10
software engineer overall, and will play a strong role in defining the
architecture of our application. Strong ruby and rails skills are ideal,
though this can be substituted by strong web and backend development skills in
similar languages and architectures. VoD and client-side video app development
are a bonus but not required. You will have significant opportunity to define
your own position and work on any area of our technology where you can add
value.

If you are interested please contact me by email, which can be found on my
MUBI profile at [https://mubi.com/users/2](https://mubi.com/users/2)

------
jamesrichardson
Tabcorp - Sydney and Melbourne, Australia - www.tab.com.au

Recognised internationally as a leader in responsible gambling, Tabcorp have
digital at the heart of their strategy. At 70 strong, with a new team being
built in Melbourne, we have an uncompromising test driven, Agile focussed
approach. Our platform is Node.js based. We're always on the lookout for great
Node engineers, as well as iOS, Android, Devops engineering skills.

Visa sponsorship is available for the right candidates. Contact james (dot)
richardson (at) tabcorp (dot) com (dot) au

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino, CA

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion requests
per week. Siri also tells jokes about math.

If you’re passionate about music, home automation, or one of a variety of open
positions you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume and a feature request to
WORK_WITH_JONATHAN@apple.com.

------
brasetvik
Elastic, the company behind Elasticsearch, is hiring for a lot of positions:
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers)

I'm on the team behind Found.no, which is a hosted Elasticsearch service.
We're hiring engineers with backgrounds in design and operations of
distributed systems: [https://www.found.no/jobs/](https://www.found.no/jobs/)

We're distributed/remote.

~~~
rmk
Hi brasetvik is there an email I can reach you at --- I am interested in
Elastic but I would not know how to start!

------
cybertaek
Sparkcentral | San Francisco, CA | Full Time Engineering Manager

Looking to build something extraordinary?

In less than 3 years, Sparkcentral has become an industry thought-leader that
is revolutionizing the way enterprises help and engage customers. Our goal is
to inspire and enable amazing customer experiences, and we’re doing this by
completely reimagining what enterprise customer service software should look
like.

Sparkcentral is starting to scale, supported by the great customer relations
we’ve built with the most amazing brands out there.

Many large companies such as Uber, Dropbox, Netflix, T-Mobile, and Delta
Airlines have chosen Sparkcentral.

Management at Sparkcentral is very different. So we expect you to be a little
different as well.

You, as the manager, are responsible for unblocking your team. You need to
provide leadership, not micromanagement. You are here to help engineers
achieve their goals and ambitions, provide great communication, and to help
engineers ship the product.

You are responsible for setting the culture in your team. That culture is to
make sure every engineer is happy, unblocked, doing whatever it takes to help
an engineer ship, and to ensure that are no politics while doing all the
above. Sparkcentral is all about output. It doesn’t matter if someone is in
the office 25 hours a week, so long as the team ships great things.

You are not just a manager, but also an engineer. You must understand how
engineers think, what they crave, how much to put on their plate, when to
prioritize engineer initiatives, and be able to deliver that repeatedly.

We want you if this sounds like what you can provide as a manger. You’ll be a
serious contender if you have 4+ years of experience in an agile, startup as
either a lead engineer or experience in a management capacity. Working with
teams in different locations is a huge plus. You must have been an engineer
for a few years at some point in your career. We don’t want people out of
touch.

Did we mention how we are hiring rapidly, and making our engineering team
exponentially larger? Yeah, talk about a challenge and an opportunity to
excel.

[http://grnh.se/2gtmis](http://grnh.se/2gtmis)

------
tmountain
SharpSpring/SMTP.com | Gainesville, FL | Full Time | Onsite

Hiring frontend and backend developers (Javascript/PHP).

We are a publicly traded company that still feels and operates very much like
a startup. Our flagship product is our marketing analytics and automation
platform, and our developers are provided an opportunity to work on a wide
range of interesting projects.

Contact jennifer.hartman [at] smtp.com or visit
[http://smtp.theresumator.com/](http://smtp.theresumator.com/) for more info.

------
itake
Zugata | Palo Alto, CA | Software Engineer, Data Scientist, Designer, Android,
iOS

We just got funded so we are looking at growing our team. If you like working
on a small team with a large impact on the product, please apply! We offer the
standard job perks like unlimited vacation and free lunch Friday. Our includes
stack is Ruby on Rails and Reactjs and swift.

You can see official postings here:
[http://www.zugata.com/jobs](http://www.zugata.com/jobs) or email me at
kevin@zugata.com

------
kevincennis
Boston, MA • ONSITE • JavaScript Engineer • Project Decibel
(projectdecibel.com)

Project Decibel is looking for experienced JS engineers to help build some
really crazy, ambitious stuff that we're not _quite_ ready to talk about
publicly. We're hiring both Front-End _and_ Node.js engineers (or if you're
full-stack, that's even better).

Ideal candidates will understand things like higher-order functions,
prototypal inheritance, asynchronous programming, etc.

Please send resumes and a link to your Github to kevin@projectdecibel.com

------
evgenyp
Full-stack developer | Listo.mx ([https://listo.mx](https://listo.mx)) |
Mexico City (DF)

Listo is a financial data management platform that has processed over
10,000,000 invoices, most of them in the last few months. We are looking to
hire locally-based full-stack developers familiar with (or willing to learn)
Python/Django and ReactJS. Challenges include smart data extraction, browser
automation, machine learning, etc.

If you are interested, please contact me directly at evgeny@listo.mx

------
xophishox
Brivo INC | Bethesda Maryland | Multiple development and engineering positions
as well as others

Brivo Inc is the first Cloud Based Physical Access Control system on the
market, we've been around a while and were just recently purchased by Dean
Drako from Barracuda Networks.

We're looking for all sorts of people so I'd suggest looking at the careers
post on our website
[http://www.brivo.com/about/careers/](http://www.brivo.com/about/careers/)

or send resumes to jobs@brivo.com

Thanks!

------
splay
Splay/ \- ONSITE/REMOTE New York & San Francisco

 __NOW HIRING __

\- Backend Engineer \- iOS Developer \- Front-end web engineer \- Ecommerce
Data Analyst

In addition to new work on our end-to-end commerce platform, we've recently
begun work on new consumer-facing applications which will require a few good
new team members. If interested, please email us directly at
info@splaynewyork.com with samples in the form of live links to your work.

[http://www.splaynewyork.com](http://www.splaynewyork.com)

------
chrisconroy
Square (squareup.com/careers) - Atlanta, GA

Of course, we're hiring at our headquarters in SF, but we also have an awesome
engineering office in Atlanta, GA. We are about two dozen engineers (mostly
Xooglers) and looking to grow even more. Our office is in Atlantic Station in
Midtown.

All Square job listings here:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=q8Z9VfwV&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=q8Z9VfwV&page=Jobs)

------
iglookid
Locus | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA (Bangalore, India) |
[http://locus.sh/](http://locus.sh/)

Locus is hiring Engineers and Data Scientists.

At Locus we have an ambitious goal of Scheduling & Tracking the World
transport movement. We are aware of how audacious the goal is, but we have
made our initial strong footholds and have the path to move forward. Founded
by a team of ex-AWS engineers, comprising of graduates from premier Indian
Tech/Science Institutes (IIT/BITS-Pilani/TIFR), Locus is funded & mentored by
the most respected investors and ex-entrepreneurs and have product validation
with actual paying customers.

Engineers: We have always maintained a small, but high-caliber engineering
team, and we are now looking to make a couple of additions to the same. We are
hiring for mobile, backend & front-end. We are tech stack agnostic. We would
prefer to have a look at your GitHub repo or a mobile app that you have built,
over your academic/educational qualification. We are a founding team of
engineers, and understand that good engineering is part science part art, we
would like to provide you the tools for the science and the time for the art.
We are expanding the team to build the next version of our true multi-tenant
platform with a few thousand events happening per second.

Data Scientists: We wish to push to edge of what is possible, and advance the
field of routing problems itself. If Travelling thief, Knapsack, Capacity
planning and other optimisation problem excite you, we are looking for you. We
are team of PhD scientists and engineers with background in stats, working on
building faster & more scalable implementation of NP-hard problems, or even a
combination of a few NP-Hard problems.

While we have pizza, beer, whisky, drones, oculus rifts, raspberry PIs on the
house, the biggest perk we provide you is a remarkable team. We would love to
spend our most productive years, around people with great intellect and
unbridled enthusiasm. In the spirit of keeping you at your productive best, we
give you free fully furnished housing with internet, food & laundry taken care
of, and your choice of tech gear. Read more about what we value and our work
culture at [http://locus.sh/careers](http://locus.sh/careers)

------
sharethisTA
ShareThis | Palo Alto, CA

Engineer (Big Data - Kafka, Hadoop, Cassandra, Java) Software Engineer (Full
Stack - Meteor.js, PHP, JavaScript, BigQuery) Software Engineer
(Infrastructure) Data Scientist

We're backed by prominent VC firms like DFJ, Blue Chip, T-Venture - who've
also funded companies like Tesla, Twitter, Skype and Box.

Learn more about the positions us at (www.sharethis.com/about/careers/)

If you want to know more or apply to any position, email me directly at
isaac@sharethis.com with Hacker News in the subject name

------
ben336
Windsor Circle | Durham, NC | Senior Software Engineer

We're looking for Python experts to come in and help us build out our
platform. Work will involve designing and implementing frameworks for
aquiring, transforming and displaying ecommerce data for marketing purposes.

You can see official postings here: [http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs/job-
openings](http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs/job-openings) or email me at
ben.mccormick@windsorcircle.com

------
mberman91
Dextro - NYC - Three open positions, full time - dextro.co

Distributed Systems Engineers (DevOps/Architecture and Backend Generalist) and
Computer Vision Scientist

Work with us to enable the next generation of apps, robots, smart devices, and
visual data analytics tools. As a member of our rapidly growing team, you will
architect and own whole new services that enable our product to be smarter and
faster.

[https://angel.co/dextro/jobs](https://angel.co/dextro/jobs)

------
deweerdt
cloudmark.com - System Software Developer - San Francisco, CA or Paris, France
- On Site - Must be eligible to work in France or in the US

We're a small team developing a high availability, high performance messaging
(SMTP, SMS, DNS) gateway on Linux. Our software is mostly developed in C and
uses python for automated testing coverage.

We're looking for someone passionate about technology, who has an eye for
performance and has some familiarity with Linux system and networking and C.

Email me at fdeweerdt[at]cloudmark.com

------
playgen_dev
PlayGen ltd. Shoreditch London, UK

We are currently looking to hire a Junior Software Developer and a Mid-Senior
Software Developer for our office in Shoreditch London.

PlayGen develop playful solutions to engage, influence, measure and inspire.
Do you like startups but are not sure about the risks associated? Join the
most awesome digital R&D studio working with games, gamification and
simulations. Existing clients include global leaders in health, defense,
education, finance and research institutions. Imagine being given the
opportunity to work in a startup environment, but with the backing of a
organisations like Unilever, Samsung, European Union, BBC, NHS, HSBC, McKinsey
and many more.

Here is a little overview of what kind of person we're looking for:

Desired Skills and Expertise

Essential :

\- 4 years+ of development experience (for mid-senior role)

\- If it’s Frontend you might like Javascript / HTML5/ XSLT/ CSS – Backbone,
Angular, WebGL, D3.Js

\- If backend is your thing then you’ll have experience of Web or apps and
know your way around one or more of these: Visual Studio, C#, Objective C or
C++, PHP, Ruby, Python and some experience of SQL or NoSQL Databases

Of course you might like both :) but you would be well versed in OO and
software architecture. - Naturally a desire to be a part of the next big thing
and make some awesome interactivity stuff used by the world’s greatest is a
super plus!

Highly desirable :

\- True GEEK (i.e. you want to spend time with people who love making stuff)

\- If focusing on backend then interest in machine learning, functional
programming & peer to peer

\- Web services, APIs and Extensible architectures - Cloud based application
development including Hadoop, Cassandra and elasticity

In order to apply please visit the following:

\- [http://playgen.com/developer-job-london/](http://playgen.com/developer-
job-london/) for the mid-senior role

\- [http://playgen.com/intern-developer-role/](http://playgen.com/intern-
developer-role/) for the junior role

------
PhantomPhreak
Symbiont - New York - [http://symbiont.io](http://symbiont.io)

Symbiont.io is a financial technology startup working to bridge the gap
between blockchain technology and mainstream finance. Our team consists of
leaders in both fields, with three of its founders having co-founded the
Counterparty [1] platform, and its other founder being behind two alternative
trading systems and the original LavaFlow ECN. We are venture/angel funded,
and have already attracted significant investor interest and press coverage
(FT [2], Bloomberg [3], Reuters [4], etc).

We are currently looking for engineers with expertise in distributed systems,
as well as UX designers that are also capable front-end developers.

Applicants must be intelligent and passionate self-starters who work well with
a team and who can pick up new programming languages and frameworks quickly.
You'll have the ability to participate in technology selection at multiple
levels, and we are offering a competitive salary, plus generous stock options.

By joining Symbiont, you'd the opportunity to become an early, integral team
member of a project to revolutionize modern finance, as well as the ability to
work with (and help to define) truly cutting-edge blockchain technology.

Full job descriptions for all positions:
[https://angel.co/symbiont/jobs](https://angel.co/symbiont/jobs)

[1] [http://counterparty.io](http://counterparty.io)

[2]
[http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/0823a136-0ead-11e5-9ae0-00144...](http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/0823a136-0ead-11e5-9ae0-00144feabdc0.html)

[3] [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-04/wall-
stree...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-04/wall-street-meet-
block-368396-the-possible-future-of-finance)

[4] [http://in.reuters.com/article/2015/06/09/symbiont-
blockchain...](http://in.reuters.com/article/2015/06/09/symbiont-blockchain-
idINL1N0YV1CF20150609)

------
dankohn1
Spreemo | New York City | Senior Software Engineers (Rails) | Onsite

Spreemo, newly funded healthcare marketplace in FiDi (downtown Manhattan) in
New York City (NYC). Looking for senior full-stack Ruby on Rails developers.
Good pay, environment, and team. Help fix healthcare by providing transparency
in both cost and quality.

[http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-rails-
developer/](http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-rails-developer/)

------
minaCapital
Mina Capital | Malta | anywhere, Remote

We are seeking a sub-advisor for a fund($4mm). We currently have a strategy
but are looking to diversify our strategies within the spot fx class.

Strategies should be automated and have a verifiable 90-day track record and
be able to scale to at least $10mm.

We prefer candidates with a good educational background and industry
experience but they are not required. Compensation will be a % of the fund's
fees. You maintain all rights to your system.

please contact me, Ed, here: eorothes@gmail.com

------
affirm
Affirm, Inc. || San Francisco, CA - INTERN, ONSITE

At Affirm we are using technology to re-imagine and re-build core parts of
financial infrastructure to enable cheaper, friendlier, and more transparent
financial products and services that improve lives.

We believe the financial industry is fundamentally broken. Not only is the
core infrastructure built with technology from the 1970s, but there are a
dwindling number of people who say “I trust my bank to look out for me.” It
doesn’t have to be this way, and it’s our mission to fix this problem.

We are based in San Francisco; founded by Max Levchin (founding CTO of
PayPal), Jeff Kaditz (CDO DeNA/ngmoco), and Nathan Gettings (founding CTO of
Palantir); and building a team of exceptionally talented people to join us on
our mission.

Affirm is hiring across all teams:
[https://www.affirm.com/careers](https://www.affirm.com/careers)

We currently have a strong need for:

* Android Engineers - [https://www.affirm.com/careers/software-engineer-android/](https://www.affirm.com/careers/software-engineer-android/)

* Site Reliability Engineers - [https://www.affirm.com/careers/software-engineer-site-reliab...](https://www.affirm.com/careers/software-engineer-site-reliability/)

* Platform Engineers - [https://www.affirm.com/careers/software-engineer-platform/](https://www.affirm.com/careers/software-engineer-platform/)

* Full-Stack Engineers - [https://www.affirm.com/careers/software-engineer-full-stack/](https://www.affirm.com/careers/software-engineer-full-stack/)

* Sales Engineers - [https://www.affirm.com/careers/software-engineer-sales/](https://www.affirm.com/careers/software-engineer-sales/)

* Data Scientists - [https://www.affirm.com/careers/data-scientist/](https://www.affirm.com/careers/data-scientist/)

------
wrath
360pi Full-time onsite in Ottawa, Canada. [http://360pi.com](http://360pi.com)

360pi is a company organizing the worlds product data for retailers, brands
and consumers. World class dev team, leading edge challenges in cloud,
scaling, data and AI. We’re looking for infrastructure/ops developers, QA and
data gurus.

Apply here.. [http://360pi.com/careers/](http://360pi.com/careers/)

------
gs_sufyan
GoodShop - ONSITE - SF

GoodShop raises money for charities you care about whenever you shop or search
online. GoodShop has the most powerful coupons on earth!

DevOps Engineer: [http://www.goodsearch.com/careers#job-
opening-13](http://www.goodsearch.com/careers#job-opening-13)

Senior Full Stack Engineer: [http://www.goodsearch.com/careers#job-
opening-9](http://www.goodsearch.com/careers#job-opening-9)

------
rhyslindmark
Edify Technologies | Denver, CO | Full-time

We're hiring a Director of Growth and Marketing:
[http://www.edify.co/marketer](http://www.edify.co/marketer)

We're a pre-seed Techstars Boulder 2015 company that makes music education
apps for kids. If you're passionate about music/education/games or simply get
excited about the challenges of a multi-faceted customer market
(kids/parents), then reach out to us!

------
swilson7
Human API - Redwood City, CA & Vancouver, BC
[http://humanapi.co/](http://humanapi.co/) (onsite, visa)

== About us ===

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. For us, life is all about moving fast, crushing hard problems, and
enjoying the journey. Our investors include a16z, Eric Schmidt, Blue Run
Ventures, Max Levchin, Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== What you will build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Users can
now securely share their health data with any application or system,
regardless of how that data was recorded, processed or stored. As an engineer
on our team, you’ll be involved in one or more of the following areas:

\- Modeling clinical data --> organizing and normalizing the world of health
data

\- Developing and scaling structured APIs

\- Scaling our ingestion platform and optimizing a multivariate rate limited
system

\- Data engineering and building tools for data science - NLP and
Classification

\- Powering platforms and tools for customers to build health apps

== Open roles ==

Most of our engineers have diverse programming background (Javascript (Nodejs)
/ Scala / Python / Java / C), and most roles require willingness to work on
Nodejs, however we gravitate towards using the right tool for the job.
Experience with some of the following required:

\- Stream processing and unified log systems with Kafka, RabbitMQ, and zeromq

\- Mongodb, Redis and Cassandra for data storage

\- Data analysis with Spark or Python tools

\- Building and scaling a modern infrastructure stack with Docker and Mesos

\- Building consumer focused apps and/or developer focused tools

\- Powering search with Elastic Search and related tools

You can read more about some of the open roles here:
[http://humanapi.co/company/join](http://humanapi.co/company/join) We'd love
to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we hire for
people not roles. andrei@humanapi.co

------
jthnews
Mochila Fulfillment | Pennsauken, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE

Software Engineer

We provide order fulfillment and warehousing services to e-commerce brands.
Our proprietary software enables us to combine very fast shipping with
industry leading accuracy rates and flexible packaging solutions.

We make use of Java (Android), Javascript (Mithril), PHP, MySQL, and Python.
But we're looking for solid fundamentals, not experience with specific
technologies.

jtracy@mochilafulfillment.com

------
lmcnearney
Reloaded Games, Inc. | Huntington Beach, CA | Onsite

Senior Software Developer - Platform

Reloaded Games develops and publishes high-quality free-to-play MMOs for a
global audience. We're looking for full-stack developer to work on our
websites and publishing platform, providing shared services to all of our
games and to external customers.

Full job description available on our website:
[http://www.reloadedinc.com](http://www.reloadedinc.com)

Contact: jobs@reloadedinc.com

------
roneil
KPCB Edge, a team focused on seed stage investments at KPCB, is looking to
hire for two roles: (1) a short-term contractor to work on an iOS project and
(2) our next Developer in Residence.

These are both temporary roles (3-4 months for residency, ~3-4 weeks
contracting work).

More info here:
[https://www.kpcbedge.com/roles](https://www.kpcbedge.com/roles)

Please contact rrumburg@kpcbedge.com if you're interested in learning more!

------
shannarw32
Pariveda Solutions - Mobility Practice Manager - Dallas, TX - Onsite only We
are looking to hire a Manager within our Mobility Practice which is based out
of Dallas, TX. There is potential to travel up to 40%. We are looking for
someone with a couple of years of mobile experience, strong management
experience who is still doing some mobile development. If you are interested,
please email your resume to shanna.wright@parivedasolutions.com

------
RexM
uShip | Austin, TX | ONSITE |
[http://www.uship.com/jobs](http://www.uship.com/jobs)

uShip is the world’s first and largest shipping marketplace. Consumers and
businesses can compare and book bids from hundreds of thousands of customer-
reviewed transportation service providers, ranging from independent owner-
operators to the largest freight carriers and brokers. Customers save money
and service providers use their empty cargo space – everyone wins! We’re an
Internet company focused on solving a real-world problem and having loads (pun
intended) of fun along the way. Our service providers are even featured in
A&E’s real-life drama, ‘Shipping Wars.’

We have multiple openings for front-end, back-end, dba, and DevOps.

Technologies include C#, ASP.NET MVC, WebAPI, Webforms, SQL Server, MongoDB,
and Solr.

Perks include: \- Competetive Salary \- 100% paid health & dental insurance \-
Pre-IPO Stock Options \- $500 Annual uShip Shipping Allowance \- Free lunch,
snacks, and drinks \- Dog friendly \- Casual dress code

[https://about.uship.com/culture/](https://about.uship.com/culture/)

Reach out to ameier@uship.com if you're interested. Mention this HN posting.

------
jln
Mondo | iOS Engineer | London, UK – Full Time – ONSITE

We're building the best current account in the world, which means building the
best banking app in the world.

We've raised £2M in seed funding and we're hiring for an iOS Developer to join
our small team and shape our company.

Competitive salary and equity.

james@getmondo.co.uk /
[https://getmondo.co.uk/careers/](https://getmondo.co.uk/careers/)

------
bbd
SherpaShare | Server Lead | Bay Area, CA, Full Time -
[https://www.sherpashare.com/](https://www.sherpashare.com/)

We are a seed stage startup and growing very fast. We are looking for our
first server engineer, you will lead the server efforts and play significant
role here. Our current stack is Python+Django+Postgresql etc. Email me at
jz@sherpashare.com if you are interested in learning more.

------
chltjdgh86
fuboTV ([https://www.fubo.tv](https://www.fubo.tv)) | NYC, Remote | Full Time

FuboTV is a growing video streaming startup that is changing the way soccer
fans watch live matches of their favorite teams. Our platform features some of
the world’s most followed soccer leagues, bringing you matches from La Liga,
Serie A, Ligue 1, Primeira Liga, Liga MX, and MLS, among other leagues and
tournaments. Subscribers can watch all of our content from nearly any device
at no additional cost, including PC/Mac, iPhone, iPad, Android phone, Android
Tablet, Roku, Chromecast, and Amazon Fire TV.

We're remote friendly with distributed team across US. We will also consider
candidates outside of US.

We're hiring for:

Sr. Javascript Developer ([https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/c3b7ba94-1174-4eaa-
bcd0-1a1e1c5...](https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/c3b7ba94-1174-4eaa-
bcd0-1a1e1c5caa11)) Sr. Android Developer
([https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/c3b7ba94-1174-4eaa-
bcd0-1a1e1c5...](https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/c3b7ba94-1174-4eaa-
bcd0-1a1e1c5caa11))

To apply please use the links above.

~~~
mattt416
Hi there! Those job posts are a tad misleading -- they state Remote, but then
in the description it says "We are looking for talented people to come join us
in the heart of the Flatiron District in New York City ..."

\--Matt @ [https://www.wfh.io](https://www.wfh.io)

~~~
chltjdgh86
Sorry about that. We'll edit the job description. All the developers we have
today are remote and outside of NY. Please don't hesitate to reach out to me
with any questions! schoi@fubo.tv

------
hjbuchanan
Priceline.com | New York, NY | Norwalk, CT

ONSITE, VISA, INTERNS

Hiring UX Designers, Front End Developers, Software Engineers, Product
Managers, iOS and Android mobile developers, SEO, Business Analyst, QA.

We are hiring for basically everything. I'm a front end developer and am happy
to answer any questions, but if you want to apply please use the link below.

[http://jobvite.com/m?3IjZyhwk](http://jobvite.com/m?3IjZyhwk)

Hannah.Buchanan@priceline.com

~~~
virjog
Hey Hannah,

How do interns apply? I wasn't able to find internship postings on the link
you provided nor on the Priceline careers page. Have you started looking for
2016 summer interns yet?

Thanks, Viral

------
somya
SWARM ([http://swarmnyc.com](http://swarmnyc.com)), a rapidly expanding
digital services agency, is looking for a skillful backend, developer to join
immediately. This position provides a unique opportunity to drive back-end
technical decisions within a dynamic start-up setting.

Want to know more?

About you

\- You are a skillful backend or a full-stack developer with significant
experience (5 years +) in building high-performance, scalable, fault tolerant
& mission critical systems.

\- You build REST services using old school tech (C#, Java, C++) and the new
stuff (Node.js, GO)

\- You work with SQL databases (SQL Server, Oracle) & No SQL (Mongo, Redis)

\- You work with and can dynamically scale services with cloud based platforms
(AWS, Azure)

\- You understand the importance of logging, monitoring & unit tests.

\- Overall you can pick the right tool for the job!

\- For an added bonus you know video backend infrastructure ( ffmpeg,
transcoding, webrtc)

\- You love to learn, and equally love to share your knowledge with others.

About SWARM

At SWARM, we like to have fun as we push the boundaries on what can be done
when you combine great design with solid development and marketing that gets
noticed. On the surface, we make apps for iPhone, Android, Smart TV, wearables
and emerging technology. Behind the scenes though - we draw, doodle, and solve
puzzles. Usually, those puzzles are in code, product, or design. We’'re just a
bunch of individuals who are passionate about technology.

Truth be told, we’re not just a services company. We experiment and hack a
lot. Sometimes those experiments fail (like an anonymous twitter chat app) and
sometimes they get pretty good traction, get noticed and win!

Also, we're pretty big on education and learning forever. We’re always
tinkering and evolving our processes, working out how to build better apps,
challenging why certain designs work and why others don't, and we'll happily
share with you as you grow in your skillset.

Our 10 person team is in a co-working space with plenty of comfy collaborative
areas, and is beautifully situated in the Flatiron district.

please apply at hello@swarmnyc.com

------
frd91gt
eFlex Systems | Developer, Designer | Rochester Hills, MI | ONSITE | Full Time

At eFlex Systems you will build software products to help world class
manufacturers manage and improve their assembly lines and other manufacturing
processes. You will work closely with product owners, testers, developers and
designers, collaborating on new products and improving our existing products.

We have a relaxed culture and offer competitive salary with excellent benefits
to our full time employees.

We are currently look for:

* Designers — You are a creative thinker with experience in user centered design. Ideally you should be knowledgable about information architecture, user experience and capable of taking a design from an idea, to low fidelity wireframes to high fidelity visual design. If you don’t have HTML and CSS knowledge then you definitely want to learn!

* Developers — You are a full stack developer that is passionate about well crafted code. Our tech stack consists of Ember.js, Node.js, CoffeeScript, MongoDB and Redis. Test driven development is a nice to have, but a willingness to learn is okay too.

Say Hi! Drop us a line at jobs@eflexsystems.com with your resume and a brief
introduction!

------
ryaneager
I wrote a little client side site to help filter these posts:
[http://ryaneager.com/HN-Jobs/](http://ryaneager.com/HN-Jobs/)

There are some predefined filters for type and location, I'm working on adding
more locations and a way to add custom filters.

The search is just a regex match and accepts all javascript regex syntax.

I'm currently in the market for a job.

------
collias
Slacker Radio - San Diego, CA - ONSITE (relocation offered on a case-by-case
basis) - www.slacker.com

We're a music streaming company focused on a human-curated radio experience.
If you love music and technology, this is the place for you!

We're looking for iOS and/or Android developers to work directly on the app in
the App Store and Play Store.

If you're interested in learning more, please send me an email:
acollins@slacker.com

------
jessmartin
## PRINCIPAL ENGINEER (Ruby) | FIRST
([http://firstleads.net](http://firstleads.net)) | DURHAM, NC & REMOTE

First is a venture-funded startup at the intersection of predictive analytics
and real estate tech. We identify when and why people will move, and build
products to change the game for real estate professionals and consumers.

Our team is focused on shipping great products and driving innovation in a
massive industry (2014 realtor commissions were >$69B). We believe in
continuous improvement and sharing knowledge - whether through pair
programming, speaking at meetups, and eventually open-sourcing parts of our
system.

We’re moving fast and ready for a technical leader to join our CTO in building
initial product offerings and automating our data platform.

As one of our first engineers, you'll be a senior leader helping guide key
architecture and technology decisions. You will reliably scale our data
platform to support products and the needs of our data science team. This
includes choosing and deploying our server and compute infrastructure (e.g.,
Ansible, Hadoop, Spark, etc) and building frameworks to support the
development of our predictive models.

==What you bring to the table==

* Passion for startups and building tools that will be used to change the face of real estate

* Generalist mindset, excited to jump into many parts of the stack to ship working software

* 8+ years software development experience; 5+ years experience in Ruby

* Clear, effective communication skills, both written and verbal

* Experience with agile practices, including TDD, continuous delivery, object oriented design, SOLID principles, etc

* Comfort with asynchronous development: pull requests, chat, email, etc

==Extra bonus points for==

* Experience with graph databases - Neo4j or others

* Operational skills, or willingness to learn - Ansible, Chef, Puppet, etc

* Proficiency in GitHub flow

* Experience with pair programming (remote or in-person)

* Open source contributions, side projects and gems

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/vinq65](http://grnh.se/vinq65) or email
jobs@firstleads.net

------
glorithm
WorldGaming | [https://worldgaming.com](https://worldgaming.com) | Toronto, ON
CANADA | ONSITE

WorldGaming - an eSports company - the community of eSports enthusiasts and
competitive gamers, including titles like Madden 16, Hearthstone, Fifa, MKX
and many more...

We are currently hiring for software engineers / developers (Java, NodeJS,
Spring, Hapi, PostgreSQL, Tomcat, Angular.js) and System Administrator (Linux,
Centos, PostgreSQL, Puppet, nginx, Xen etc.)

\- Full stack (Java, NodeJS): [http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Full-
Stack-Enginee...](http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Full-Stack-
Engineer-b3d13a5d30320055)

\- Platform (Java): [http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Platform-
Software-...](http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Platform-Software-
Engineer-7a54a6b1bfde22f1)

\- Software Engineer in Test:
[http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Software-
Engineer-...](http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Software-Engineer-
Test-149ab8fb0f6b846f)

\- Linux System Admin: [http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Linux-
System-Admin...](http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Linux-System-
Administrator-Engineer-ec51306dcacb5ee7)

Come join us!

Sincerely,

Ed, CTO of WorldGaming

\---

WorldGaming is the premier destination for the community of eSports
enthusiasts and competitive gamers to meet, watch, challenge and play in head-
to-head matches and tournaments for cash and prizes. WorldGaming offers robust
community features with a variety of tournament formats such as brackets and
ladders, member pages, community reputation and skill ratings and head-to-head
play for cash prizes.

At WorldGaming, it is our goal to become the world's most vibrant community
for skill based gaming. Come join us and help take our awesome team and next
generation products to the next level!

[https://worldgaming.com/](https://worldgaming.com/)

------
davezatch
Uberall - [https://uberall.com](https://uberall.com) \- Berlin, Germany
(Mitte)

WE ARE UBERALL – We are a tech-startup from Berlin that develops Europe's
leading Geomarketing Platform.

It is our mission to contribute to this evolution by bringing online
everything that's local, to provide complete and accurate information whenever
and wherever needed - On our phones and on our tablets. On our PCs and in our
in-car GPS systems. On websites and in apps. For known use-cases and upcoming
opportunities.

We are looking for Frontend Engineers (m/f) to support our tech team. You will
be working closely with product development and be responsible for turning
their wildest dreams into reality.

About you:

\- You take ownership of your work, & for you a feature is done when it makes
using the product a better experience for all users

\- Passion for all things in the browser, experience with modern frontend web
technologies (We use Bootstrap, Backbone, React, LESS, Babel)

\- Creativity! We're open here, and if you've got a great idea, we want to
know about it

\- You understand the importance of quality and testing, you value automated
testing as much as we do and see it as an integral part of the process

\- You value maintainability, so clean & organized code goes without saying

\- We want to see something you’ve done: on Github, Stack Overflow, at your
previous company, etc

What you will do at uberall:

\- Maintain our website, our number one promotional tool. We need it to be
clear, look great, load fast, and most importantly, effectively explain what
we do

\- Develop our web-apps that our customers use every day to manage anywhere
from 50 to 10s of thousands of business listings

\- Build a reference connection to our extensive Rest API that both our
partners and our own client apps use

Just send your application containing all relevant documentation (including
past projects, GitHub & stackoverflow links, etc) and we will get in touch
soon.

To apply:
[https://uberall.com/en/careers#dev?postingId=mp0h4nd](https://uberall.com/en/careers#dev?postingId=mp0h4nd)
or send an email to hello@uberall.com.

------
Bookingcom
Amsterdam | ONSITE | VISA SUPPORT

Booking.com is looking for Front End developers to join our international team
in the beautiful head office in Amsterdam. Experience with
JavaScript/jquery/HTML/CSS is a must, e-commerce expereince s a plus, passion
for Travel is mandatory:) Apply via
[http://grnh.se/q1m0fv](http://grnh.se/q1m0fv)

------
ethann
clypd - Boston/Cambridge/Somerville, MA

clypd is a leading player in one of the hottest emerging markets of
programmatic TV, disrupting the $74 billion television industry. We are on a
mission to change television advertising, to make it more efficient and
effective for TV media companies, consumers, and advertisers. We've built an
advertising technology platform to empower media companies with programmatic
strategies. Our sales platform delivers workflow automation, data-enhanced
decisioning and provides media partners with tools to manage their sales
efforts.

Our stack:

\- Ruby on Rails, React, JQuery, RSpec/Capybara

\- Go

\- Docker

\- PostgreSQL/RDS, Redis

\- AWS

Perks and benefits:

\- Comprehensive benefits package (Health, Dental, Vision, - Long-term and
Short-term disability, 401(k), cell phone subsidy, commuter safety subsidy)

\- Unlimited paid time off - take the time you need to operate at peak
performance

\- Learning culture that includes weekly Lunch and Learns and a formal mentor
program

\- Amazing office space in Davis Square

\- Open and relaxed office layout, including standing desks, walking desks,
and a choice of comfortable seating

\- Macbook and Thunderbolt display

\- Three rotating beer taps, iced tea and iced coffee on tap, wine bar, tea
bar, and more

\- Game room with darts, foosball, Xbox One, PS4, and more

Apply here: [http://clypd.theresumator.com/apply/k072gv/Software-
Engineer...](http://clypd.theresumator.com/apply/k072gv/Software-Engineer---
All-Levels.html)

~~~
pipework
Is this remote or onsite?

~~~
ethann
onsite

------
jgritman
REMOTE - Help Scout, a help desk software company, is looking for a Java
Engineer to join our team. 75% of the team is remote and we work hard to
support a remote team culture. Please check out the job description at
[https://help-scout.workable.com/jobs/108626](https://help-
scout.workable.com/jobs/108626).

------
aeflash
Fluid, Inc. | [http://fluid.com](http://fluid.com) | San Francisco, CA (but
remote friendly)

Senior Full Stack Engineer

Fluid's main product offering is Fluid Configure, a flexible and powerful
platform for mass customization and configuration of consumer products. Fluid
Configure is being successfully used by The North Face, Reebok, Oakley, and
Vans, among many others. We are looking for engineers with well-rounded
experience to help us build out the next generation of Fluid Configure, and
help us solve problems in building flexible and performant web UIs, 3D
rendering, image processing, scalability, server APIs, and administration
tools.

Senior Software Engineer - AI / Machine Learning

Fluid's next product (currently in the alpha phase) is Expert Personal Shopper
(XPS) - an AI / ML-driven product recommendation engine. XPS uses a variety of
AI technologies such as IBM's Watson, Named Entity Recognition, Natural
Language Classifiers, and Sentiment Analysis to produce its results. We are
looking for smart, creative, skilled engineers to advance our intelligent XPS
platform. Experience with AI or machine learning technologies is a huge plus
(but not required).

Fluid is a company of about 100 people, with offices in SF and NY, as well as
many remote employees spread across the globe. Fluid started as a digital
agency, but within the last 5 years has seen strong growth in its SaaS
business. On the Software R&D team, we value technical skills as well as
creative and intrapersonal skills. We have flexible working schedules, great
benefits, and consider our 40-hour work weeks sacred. If any of these
positions interest you, send me your resume or something that showcases your
skills at aearly+hn@fluid.com (I am Alex Early). You can also apply online[1].
We also have a variety of other non-engineering positions open.

[1] [http://www.fluid.com/careers#resumator-job-
job_2015031617135...](http://www.fluid.com/careers#resumator-job-
job_20150316171355_2W8SD5VIMBT7WZJD)

Keyword Soup: React, Flux, Node.js, Javascript, Functional Programming, FP,
RWD, HTML5 Canvas, Browserify, Express.js, REST, AWS, EC2, DynamoDB,
ElastiCache, Bitbucket, Git, CI, Atlassian, Hipchat, reaction GIFs, emoji,
Redis, Chef, Java, Groovy, Neo4j, NER, NLP, Machine Learning, your favorite
tech that would help us effectively solve problems

------
paulvs
Looking for jobs with e.g. "php" __and __ "javascript"? Try this chrome plugin
for searching for jobs on this thread:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-whos-hiring-
job...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-whos-hiring-job-
finder/jbmfinkemdkmjkiffngecpkbnhocgpla)

------
timthimmaiah
ToneDen | Berkeley, CA | ONSITE | Frontend Engineer |
[https://www.toneden.io](https://www.toneden.io)

ToneDen is a platform to connect artists directly to their fans online. Today
we help over 120k creators grow their audiences. We've built technology for
thousands of establishments in the music industry to understand and better
reach their fans. We're helping millions of fans stay connected with the
artists they love.

We're an engineering focused team out of UC Berkeley that has a diverse
background from informatics to big data. We've just recently raised a size-
able seed round and found ourselves in a beautiful office right in downtown
Berkeley. Our investors include notable angels, two leading seed funds, and
Stanford University.

Our stack is JS front to back. We run Node on the backend and React/Flux on
the frontend. We build fast, release features every week, and love giving
stuff back to the community through open source projects like our player
([https://github.com/ToneDen/toneden-sdk](https://github.com/ToneDen/toneden-
sdk)).

We'd love to talk to you if you share a love for music, get excited about
working with cutting-edge web tech (WebPack, React, Flux, etc.), and want to
design and build something that millions love to use every day.

You can shoot me an email at tim@toneden.io or DM me @thingsinmotion!

------
trand
Parsons Corporation is hiring a Mobile Device Engineer in Stafford, VA. To
view the job description please visit:
[http://parsonsjobs.com/virginia/intelligence-
nat'l-security-...](http://parsonsjobs.com/virginia/intelligence-
nat'l-security-military/jobid7702448-mobile-device-engineer-jobs)

------
trand
Parsons Corporation is hiring a Mobile Device Engineer in Stafford, VA to view
the job description please visit:
[http://parsonsjobs.com/virginia/intelligence-
nat'l-security-...](http://parsonsjobs.com/virginia/intelligence-
nat'l-security-military/jobid7702448-mobile-device-engineer-jobs)

------
statictype
Chennai, India Full-time developers.

Help us build our SAAS Smart Cities/Smart Workplace Solution.

Our software typically integrates with real-time subsystems in buildings
(think lighting systems, security systems, AHUs, CCTVs etc...) which we
monitor and control as part of what we do.

We did the Internet Of Things before it was a buzzward.

We need a full-stack developer. We have interesting problems to solve.

Mail me at <haran at ecyber.com>

------
samuelbrin
Robinhood (www.robinhood.com): Palo Alto, CA [ONSITE, VISA]

Robinhood is seeking engineers to build products and infrastructure empowering
a new generation of investors. Ideal candidates will have experience in a
respectable engineering org and/or a substantial open source presence.

\- Web Engineer (JavaScript expert, but we're framework agnostic)

\- Backend Engineer

\- Ops/DevOps/SRE

\- Android Engineer

Please apply at www.robinhood.com/jobs

------
ektimo
Linc | Sunnyvale | ONSITE

Senior Front-end engineer passionate about solid code and awesome user
experiences!

HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Angular.

Posting at [http://www.letslinc.com/jobs/engineering/senior-frontend-
eng...](http://www.letslinc.com/jobs/engineering/senior-frontend-engineer/).
Apply to jobs@letslinc.com.

------
feverishaaron
mPath | Palo Alto | Full Stack Engineer | Android Engineer | prefer on-site,
but REMOTE will be considered

mPath is a new type of mobile productivity platform for businesses. Most
people don't need all of their business data on their phone – just the pieces
that matter to them. With mPath, business folks (non-developers) can modify
the app for their needs (without coding). All of this takes between a few
minutes and a few hours. We connect to existing data sources like Salesforce
and Box.

We launched recently, and we're getting quite a bit of traction inside
businesses.

Our stack is

\- React/Sinatra web app

\- Swift 2 using MVVM on iOS

\- Java/Dropwizard and Phoenix/HBase on the back end.

Right now, we have a small but very talented team, and we'd like to add more
curious, intelligent people who are interested in solving challenging
problems. interested [at] mpath dotcom

The two high-priority roles are:

1\. Full stack engineer - mainly Java and HBase

2\. Android engineer

Check out
[http://www.mpath.com/about#positions](http://www.mpath.com/about#positions)

------
rodlevy
Code Platoon - Chicago, IL - Ruby Instructor

Code Platoon is a nonprofit coding bootcamp serving veterans. Looking for a
Ruby on Rails instructor to teach, in-person, part or all of our 16-week
classroom session, starting in January of 2016.

Here's the description:
[http://codeplatoon.org/jobs](http://codeplatoon.org/jobs)

------
jimaek
Krakow, Poland | Senior PHP Developer/Lead | VISA | Full time

5+ years PHP experience. Should be ready to take a lead role. Work is in
office in Krakow.

More information [http://www.pracuj.pl/praca/senior-php-developer-lead-
krakow,...](http://www.pracuj.pl/praca/senior-php-developer-lead-
krakow,oferta,4108529)

------
mriou
BlockCypher | SF Bay Area (Redwood City) | onsite

We're building a block chain platform. We have web services to make it easy
and quick for people to start developing for bitcoin and other
cryptocurrencies.

We're seed funded ($3M) and hiring backend engineers. Get on touch with me
(matthieu at blockcypher dot com) or our contact email (contact at blockcypher
dot com).

------
brendan_gill
OpenSignal - London, UK (Full time, permanent) At OpenSignal we're using
mobile apps to tap into the smart phones we're all carrying around with us to
build up global crowdsourced sensor networks. Our first sensor network is for
wireless signal [1] where we are building a global database on the coverage
and performance of wireless networks (both mobile + WiFi) on a scale that has
never before been possible. Our second sensor network is WeatherSignal [2],
which uses the barometers, thermometers and hygrometers on smart phones to
crowdsource weather data and we have already published a scientific paper [3]
showing the potential of this approach. If the concept of crowdsourced sensor
networks appeals to you too then please get in touch. We are hiring for all
manner of different roles right now (Android, Frontend, UX/UI & Data Science)
but most of all we are just looking for smart, like minded people rather than
people with specific, existing skills. We also recently raised our $4million
series A [4] from Qualcomm Ventures, O'Reilly Alphatech Ventures & Passion
Capital so are growing fast.

We've also just released WifiMapper [5] which leverages sensors and the
community to build the best free Wifi database in the world.

More info: [http://opensignal.com/jobs/](http://opensignal.com/jobs/) Email
us: join@opensignal.com

[1] OpenSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3.opensignal)

[2] WeatherSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal.weathersignal)

[3] Battery Temperature/Weather correlation:
[http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-
weather/](http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-weather/)

[4] OpenSignal Series A: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-
series-a/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-series-a/)

[5] WifiMapper Website: [http://wifimapper.com](http://wifimapper.com)

~~~
aw3c2
I can't find the download of the data with an open license, could you help me
find it? The Developer page only lists APIs for single lookups and the license
page says things like "Please don't store any of our data."?

------
mvx24
ShareRoot - Vp of Engineering - Berkeley, CA

We work with: Python, Django, Nginx/uWSGI, AWS, jQuery, Backbone.js, Jade,
Sass, Gulp.Js, Node.js, Java (Android), Objective-C (iOS)

[https://angel.co/shareroot/jobs/18378-vp-of-
engineering](https://angel.co/shareroot/jobs/18378-vp-of-engineering)

------
davidrusu
Toronto / Mississauga, Ontario, Canada | ONSITE | FULL-TIME | INTERNS We are
an early-stage, startup building a product that improves the health care
experience.

We are hiring engineers are interested in one of the following:

* Full-Stack Web Development

* Android

* iOS

* Backend (Python experience an asset)

Please contact us at info@north60tech.com. Include your resume, links to
Github / BitBucket / Blog / Linkedin etc.

------
ianmcdaniel
Translation Exchange | San Francisco

Ruby Full-stack Engineers, Frontend engineers & UX/UI Designer

We're a small venture-backed team working on an advanced localization platform
for mobile & web applications. ONSITE only please.

Email jobs@translationexchange.com if interested.

[http://translationexchange.com](http://translationexchange.com)

------
diwank
Backend engineer (ideally python) | frontend engineer | iOS /Android | Onsite
New Delhi

We are an online marketplace for new and pre-owned commercial vehicles like
trucks, trailers, cranes etc.

We are a fun loving team with a great balanced workplace culture and a strong
emphasis on good values.

Reasonable salary and stock options are available.

Contact Diwank (+918127943793, Diwank.singh@gmail.com)

------
rcymerys
u2i LLC [http://www.u2i.com](http://www.u2i.com) @ Przemysłowa 12A, Kraków,
Poland u2i is a consulting firm with a focus on developing technology driven
websites and web applications. We collaborate with our clients to come up with
creative solutions to their business needs, using our ﬂexible and down-to-
earth approach to delivering projects. We have experienced developers who are
skilled in developing robust, scalable applications.

# Junior/Regular/Senior Developer ONSITE We’re looking for passionate
developers (either with experience or looking for a first job) to join our
projects for Nielsen Social that provides analytic insights into social media,
focused around tv-related activity. In our work we process the whole Twitter
stream in order to generate various reports on TV and advertising. The
application is currently deployed across more than 500 AWS machines. On the
project we work in small teams and do pair-programming, moreover we have a
daily contact with product team. Ruby, Rails, Hadoop, Hive, SQL, Git, Linux,
AWS

# Quality Assurance Lead ONSITE We’re looking for a QA Lead to work on
automated testing and data validation processes. The project you’ll be working
on provides analytic insights into social media, focused around tv-related
activity. We process the whole Twitter stream in order to generate various
reports on TV and advertising. The quality of data in these reports is
extremely important to our clients, so we need to have the best possible
validation and testing processes. But the job is not all about technical
skills - you’ll be the foundation of our Quality Assurance team, responsible
for planning the release process and managing the QA team. You’re going to
work with both the development and product team in order to assure the highest
quality in the software we deliver to our clients. Ruby/Python/Groovy, SQL,
Git More info at: [http://www.u2i.is/hiring](http://www.u2i.is/hiring)

------
vira_povkh16
EPAM Systems is looking for a Senior JavaScript/AngularJS Developer / Los
Angeles area / Onsite Contact email: vira_povkh@epam.com

Role description: [http://www.epam.com/careers/job-
listings/job.10447](http://www.epam.com/careers/job-listings/job.10447)

------
jsa542
I Want What It's Worth | New York | Contract-remote from within the US is ok.

UI / UX Designer

Startup in the Diamond District. We help people sell jewelry and eventually
other things. Revolutionary service that allows people to actually get what
their diamond ring is worth when selling it.

Assets include: Team , Video and infrastructure.

Very competitive pay and equity.

Jacob@Iwantwhatitsworth.com

------
kt9
Distelli - Seattle - Full Time - ONSITE

Checkout

[https://www.distelli.com](https://www.distelli.com)

[https://angel.co/distelli/jobs/53049-software-
engineer?utm_s...](https://angel.co/distelli/jobs/53049-software-
engineer?utm_source=profile_module_job_listing)

------
amitkumar01
Glance | San Francisco, CA (SOMA) (Can sponsor H1B) | REMOTE/ON-SITE

== About Us ==

We’re a seed-stage company started by serial entrepreneurs with backgrounds in
mobile and machine learning. We’re backed by prominent investors including
Reid Hoffman, Mike Maples, Greylock and NEA. We’re developing a smarter
alternative to disruptive and spammy push notifications.

== We’re Hiring ==

A Front-end engineer who is passionate about building elegant web products.
You'll be working with a small team building all parts of the Glance website.
We care deeply about visual design and user experience. You should have
experience with full-stack web development, coupled with a strong sense of
design and desire to build the best web product in the world. * Expert at
building JavaScript-heavy Node.js apps. * Well-versed with modern HTML and
CSS. * Ability to take ownership of all parts of a web project. * Understand
how to optimize browser and Node performance issues. * Previous experience
with AngularJS is desirable.

===

If you're looking to join a small team that solves complex problems and making
something people will use daily we would love to talk. Compensation is
competitive, including benefits and equity. To apply, email your resume (and
GitHub/code links if you have) to jobs@helloglance.com

~~~
elliotf
Your "See jobs" link on www.helloglance.com leads back to the hero image at
the top.

I'm sure it's a work in progress, but hopefully that helps.

------
joannewc
Ingram Micro Cloud\Softcom | Toronto | Full-time | Onsite Our Software
Development team is building out the latest in Cloud Marketplaces. We need a
QA Engineer with experience in test development and test automation of
e-commerce web applications, global marketplaces is a plus! email your resume
to joannewc@softcom.com

------
watsondev
IBM Watson | Locations: NYC; Littleton, MA; Columbus, OH | Onsite

Front-end Software Engineer

More information: [http://rfer.us/IBExGs1MC9](http://rfer.us/IBExGs1MC9)

IBM Watson is looking for a candidate that is passionate about UI development
with a strong coding background and an eye for clean, intuitive design.

------
trsohmers
REX Computing ([http://rexcomputing.com](http://rexcomputing.com)) is a new
Founders Fund and DARPA funded Bay Area fabless semiconductor startup building
a new processor architecture providing the highest energy efficiency compared
to all other general purpose compute systems (including top of the line CPUs,
DSPs, GPUs, and FPGAs). Founded by two Thiel Fellows, REX just closed its seed
round. Competitive salary offering and equity will be offered as we are now
hiring our first ~5 engineers, with three positions listed below. We're
looking for people who are excited about the possibilities of new
semiconductor startups, processor architectures and making the worlds best
chip, and the positions below are not all encompassing... if you are
interested in revolutionizing the semiconductor space, and excited about
making a completely new processor from the ground up (with the full resources
to go and do so), please send an email to thomas [at] rexcomputing.com !

Feel free to ask any other questions here! Our website is relatively vague,
but I'm happy to answer most questions here, and a lot more over coffee or a
phone call! Also note that the titles are not final, and as we are building a
team from scratch, our early engineers will be forming the company around
them.

Some articles on REX: [http://www.technologyreview.com/news/539416/startup-
attempts...](http://www.technologyreview.com/news/539416/startup-attempts-to-
reinvent-the-cpu-to-make-computers-less-power-hungry/)

[http://fortune.com/2015/07/21/rex-
computing/](http://fortune.com/2015/07/21/rex-computing/)

[http://www.theplatform.net/2015/07/22/supercomputer-chip-
sta...](http://www.theplatform.net/2015/07/22/supercomputer-chip-startup-
scores-funding-darpa-contract/)

REX Computing | Compiler Developer | San Francisco Bay Area | On site ;
Remote] | Full Time | Citizen | LLVM ; Compilers ; Backend

REX Computing | RTL/Verilog Engineer | San Francisco Bay Area | On site ;
Remote] | Full Time | RTL ; Verilog ; VHDL ; Chisel ; ASIC ; FPGA

REX Computing | VLSI/Digital Chip Design Engineer | San Francisco Bay Area |
On site ; Remote] | Full Time | FPGA ; ASIC ; Synopsys ; Cadence

metafriendly

~~~
RollAHardSix
Your hiring way outside my skill-set but I wanted to wish you guys good luck!
Was surprised to see Paul Sebexen is your CTO!

------
boha
Remedy | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE

iOS Engineer (employee #1)

Remedy connects primary care doctors with specialists through real-time mobile
apps. No one has made something simple and useful for health care
collaboration yet, so we are.

[http://www.remedylabsinc.com](http://www.remedylabsinc.com) | beau@[domain]

------
OpowerCareers
Opower - www.opower.com/careers - Onsite position in SF!

Opower is looking for a senior systems engineer to join our team in SF! Email
me at heather.cassano@opower.com to chat further and check out our job
description here:
[http://opower.com/careers/job/79050?gh_jid=79050](http://opower.com/careers/job/79050?gh_jid=79050)

At Opower, Infrastructure & Operations is a highly valued Engineering Group
that makes decisions that directly affect the way the rest of our Engineering
department operates. We run small teams so everyone has lots of ownership, and
everyone depends on us to build and maintain increasingly large and complex
systems that are the foundation for Opower's global energy efficiency goals.
They aren't just on-call ticket pushers; they're transformative in their
thinking, regularly determining how to automate more while challenging the
organizational status quo. Our team stays on the front lines of a world-class
server environment, constantly evolving and improving our Infrastructure,
serving both real-time requests from end users and massive data processing
jobs.

Looking forward to chatting soon!

------
eiphany06
Slice | [http://careers.slice.com/featured-
jobs/](http://careers.slice.com/featured-jobs/) | Palo Alto | FULL-TIME| VISA

Slice was founded by Stanford Graduate School of Business entrepreneurs who
have built, sold, and taken companies, including FiberTower, SQL Financials,
and Clarus, public. Funded by A-list investors, including Eric Schmidt's
Innovation Endeavors, DCM, and Lightspeed Venture Partners, Slice has
attracted top talent and has been acquired by Rakuten, the #1 shopping site or
Amazon of Japan. We are building the most powerful e-commerce data set in the
world, and we’re JUST getting started. We are hiring world-class senior
software engineers, sales, technical leads, data analysts, and machine
learning engineers. You will be surrounded by an elite team of seasoned
entrepreneurs who foster an environment of innovation, creativity, and
learning. You will play an instrumental role in product development,
subsequent iterations, and launches, an opportunity not found in larger
corporations. Slice provides the opportunity to network with and be mentored
in a small 1:1 setting by industry veterans and investors in the the heart of
Silicon Valley, and we want to rapidly expand our team in September.

Website: [http://careers.slice.com/](http://careers.slice.com/)

New video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY8OKR85KMk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY8OKR85KMk)

Resumes/websites/portfolios to sean.meador+resumes [AT] gmail.com.

Happy to address questions in an informational interview or phone call!

------
erjiang
Web application developer - REMOTE

We are looking for full-time web application developers to work on
PHP/CakePHP, Python/Flask, and angular or jquery web applications. Remote
workers are welcome.

Please email "gunnar" at doublemap.com with your resume and/or portfolio and
the pay range you are looking for. Thanks!

------
bwahacker
Conjur, Waltham, MA, Full-time (Onsite)

Software engineers, QA engineers, support engineers.

[http://www.conjur.net/about/careers](http://www.conjur.net/about/careers) \--
partial list

Email me with a résumé - mitch@conjur.net -- mention HackerNews in the subject
line and I promise to get back to you.

------
joannewc
Ingram Micro Cloud\Softcom | Toronto | Full-time | Onsite | Our Software
Development team is building out the latest in Cloud Marketplaces. We need a
senior .Net Developer with experience with \- Large scale Global applications
\- Rapid deployments \- Ecommerce applications \- Working with remote teams

------
Willson50
Honey | Javascript Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE

Honey is building the most intuitive and beautiful tools for internal company
communication and collaboration. We're sort of like Reddit for corporate
intranets.

Details and application: [http://hny.is/gtqj5](http://hny.is/gtqj5)

------
sid6376
Booking.com - [https://booking.com](https://booking.com) \- Amsterdam,
Netherlands Full-time, relocation to Amsterdam, (H1B or its dutch equivalent
anyway) is taken care of by the company.

I work at Booking.com, which is a world leader in travel accommodations, as a
backend developer. I have only positive things to say about working here. The
people are intelligent and helpful, a lot of interesting problems to solve and
the work hours are unbelievably sane. The company is strongly data driven and
very dynamic, which was one of its biggest charms for me. Amsterdam is not a
bad place to be either :) The work environment is very international and
everybody speaks fluent English. The relocation process is also very finely
tuned.They take care of you from the moment you get an offer to the point you
have set up your house in Amsterdam.

If you have any other questions about the company or the hiring process or you
would like me to refer you, please feel free to send me an email at
siddharthsarda01 at gmail.com (Email also in my profile at Hacker news). A lot
of people have reached out to me via these threads and are in the middle of
the interview process. 6 have been invited to a face to face interview in
Amsterdam.

To have an idea of the kind of problems being solved here, you can also look
at our dev blog: [http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/) We are
hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam:

\- Frontend developers - [http://grnh.se/cxmso8](http://grnh.se/cxmso8)

\- Backend developers - [http://grnh.se/g5n6oe](http://grnh.se/g5n6oe)

\- Data scientist - [http://grnh.se/c3kern](http://grnh.se/c3kern)

\- Senior Data scientists - [http://grnh.se/n4o02e](http://grnh.se/n4o02e)

\- iOS Developers - [http://grnh.se/w1mi0y](http://grnh.se/w1mi0y)

\- Android Developers - [http://grnh.se/1bnljt](http://grnh.se/1bnljt)

\- Product Owners in various departments. For all available positions take a
look here: [http://grnh.se/3ryvfg](http://grnh.se/3ryvfg)

------
mfranceschetti
At Luna (YC S2015) we are looking for two sr. software engineers. here is the
profile we are looking for: [https://angel.co/luna-3/jobs/55995-sr-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/luna-3/jobs/55995-sr-software-engineer)

------
Refefer
Menlo Park, Ca - Full time - Onsite - Frontend, Backend, Dev Ops, ML/AI

Blackbird is a stealth, ventured backed, artificial intelligence technology
company focused on solving some important challenges created by the shift from
desktop to mobile. Our stack is primarily in functional style Scala (we are
heavy functional programming users) with most of our AI stack in Python and
C++.

We're one of a few startups that do AI research above and beyond product
development. We host regular talks on multiple disciplines ranging from
systems to functional programming to deep learning.

The team was founded by former Stanford CS graduates that built self driving
cars, search at Google and Yahoo Research, co-authored the google file system
and scaled Twitter to 200 million users. Our open source code powers Snapchat,
Tumblr, Wikipedia in production today.

We're currently looking to add some great engineers to our team. Want to write
highly scalable software with the architects who scaled Twitter and Google?
Want to run ops for software which is designed for fault tolerance? Want to
design next generation user interfaces? jobs at blackbird.am

------
mikeryan
A Different Engine | Mexico City | Full Time | ONSITE

A Differente Engine is looking to open a development office in Mexico City.
We're looking for experienced JavaScript developers with experience with
NodeJS, React and Angular.

Feel free to reach out to me (Mike) jobs@weade.co with any questions, I'm
happy to chat.

------
juanplusjuan
### PriceMethod || https:://www.pricemethod.com || San Francisco, CA || ONSITE
###

Our company, PriceMethod, helps hosts perfectly price their short term
rentals, every night. We’ve brought data-driven, dynamic pricing to the
vacation rental market (Airbnb, Homeaway/VRBO). Our product puts the power of
major hotel chains into the hands of the people in the sharing economy. After
crunching billions of data points through our machine learning models, we wrap
up the result into a lovely swan towel and put a chocolate beside it. We aim
to make our product simple and our customers smile.

Our proprietary pricing model is just the tip of iceberg, however. We’re
actively building a community for hosts + vacation rental owners to
collaborate with each other and providing them with the best possible tools to
thrive. We help hosts navigate unfamiliar territory of professional rental
management by answering their most pressing questions cheerfully and
accurately. In effect, we’re the hosts for hosts.

Available positions

* Data Scientist - we’re looking for a senior data scientist to join our existing team of three (2 data scientists, PhD and Masters, 1 machine learning PhD) to work on our predictive and reactive data models, PhD preferred

* Lead Product Designer - solid design process, be comfortable collaborating with engineers in a fast-paced environment, have the chops to hire and bring on designers to support you, easily dance between big picture thinking and scoped-down user stories; passion for data visualization and the sharing economy

* Front End Engineer - Backbone / EJS, jQuery, Underscore, React; experience in motion graphics / animation = bonus; first engineer hire and will work closely with CTO

* Growth Marketer - we are growing organically with no marketing or advertising, and now want a dedicated expert to pour fuel on the fire. Ideal candidate would have experience in setting up marketing/growth engines across multiple channels, including email, social, content, PR, SEO, SEM.

What about us? We’re a veteran team of 7 with strong backgrounds in finance,
real estate, data science, machine learning, and vacation rentals. We are
seed-funded so we’d offer a significant equity stake and competitive salary at
a quickly growing startup. Also, we’re ex-YC and currently part of a new
incubator, NFX, offering plenty of opportunities for career growth and
exposure to the wider startup community.

To apply, please email your resume to hiring@pricemethod.com.

------
fileee
fileee | REMOTE, INTERNS & VISA | Münster

We are fileee, a startup from the beautiful city of Münster (NRW, Germany),
and currently revolutionizing thedocument-management-sector. Our young team is
devotedly working on fulfilling our mission: Freeing EVERYONE from their
annoying paperwork.

We are hiring for: \- Web-Developer/-Designer \- Ux-/UI-Designer

Why fileee is just the right choice for you \- We grant you high scope of
action, freetime management & mentoring as required \- Competetive Salaray \-
Work with state-of-the-art technologies (Bootstrap, Grunt, Gulp, jspm, io.js
,…) \- Small, harmonious, multidisciplinary team with flat hierarchies

More Infos: [https://www.fileee.com/jobs/](https://www.fileee.com/jobs/)

------
sirtastic
Senior Ruby on Rails Engineer - OnSite in Sacramento, CA (or remote)

[http://dataraptor.com/company/careers/senior-ruby-on-
rails-d...](http://dataraptor.com/company/careers/senior-ruby-on-rails-
developer/)

------
ccasamona
Shutterstock, NYC, is seeking a Java Engineer:
[http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs/listings/3281-java-
engineer](http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs/listings/3281-java-engineer)

------
tbrock
Hustle, Inc. - San Francsico, CA | ONSITE ONLY | Full Time + Interns

Work with us in the trenches on real issues such as gun control, corruption,
and immigration reform.

We are looking for individuals with modern front-end chops (React, Flux,
GraphQL...)

Email me directly: (tyler) (at) (hustle.life)

------
jamesrichardson
Tabcorp - Melbourne, Sydney Australia

We are actively looking to hire a Senior Product Manager for a brand new
initiative in Melbourne - greenfield product and a chance to help grow a new
multi-discipline team.

Please contact james (dot) richardson (at) tabcorp (dot) com (dot) au

------
ceekay
orangecaffeine.com :: Mountain View, CA :: Mobile designers & developers (iOS,
Android, Backend, Fullstack)

orangecaffeine is an invite-only freelancer network that helps companies
accelerate their projects. Our clients are mostly based in Silicon Valley and
are either VC backed or large corporations. Our projects range from 1 - 6
months (or more). Some projects require on-site, most don't.

LOOKING FOR: iOS / Android engineers, designers, backend engineers, full stack
engineers.

If you're interested, please email Grace Sui (grace@orangecaffeine.com) --
we'd love to see your portfolio, github profile, and anything else you're
proud about. Thanks!

 __* PLEASE NO RECRUITERS __ _

------
jhdavids8
Pathgather - [http://pathgather.com](http://pathgather.com) \- ONSITE
preferred, REMOTE a possibility - New York, NY

Pathgather is an enterprise learning platform that - unlike traditional
learning systems forced on employees - is one you'll actually enjoy using,
time and time again. We’re solving a big problem felt by almost all large
companies: how to continuously train & educate your workforce with
modern/relevant content.

One way we're doing that is through one of the more engaging & attractive
interfaces in the enterprise market today. Historically, it seems that
enterprise products can "get away" with compromising on UI/UX, especially
compared to consumer products. We don't believe that should be the case. We
strive to be a product you use daily, but in order for us to achieve that, our
interface needs to meet (and exceed) the standards you experience on a daily
basis.

We're looking for an engineer who can focus & make strides on this goal.
You'll do everything from helping define the UI/UX for new feature releases to
actual feature implementation.

About You

\- You don't test a feature in the browser without dev tools open

\- You're well versed in Javascript (we use Coffeescript), sans frameworks
like jQuery

\- You have experience building front-end features from conception to launch.
This means extensive knowledge with CSS (we use Sass) and HTML (Haml)

\- Perhaps you have experience in AngularJS. If not, you can learn here though

\- Ideally, you have experience with front-end dev tools like Bower,
Browsersify, Grunt, Jasmine, etc

\- You're used to writing unit & E2E tests for your code

About Us

\- We're a Techstars NYC 2014 graduate

\- We've got customers the likes of Qualcomm & Twitter backing us

\- We're making a splash in a very antiquated industry, which means you'd be
given the opportunity to design unprecedented solutions to problems that have
plagued companies for quite some time

\- On Fridays, you have the opportunity to work on or learn whatever you like.
We often work on open source software
([https://github.com/Pathgather](https://github.com/Pathgather)) or dig into
new technologies

If you're interested, please email me at jamie@pathgather.com. Thanks!

------
michaelhoffman
Princess Margaret Cancer Centre: Postdoctoral fellowships in computational
biology and machine learning -
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/)

Toronto, ON

The Hoffman Lab at the Princess Margaret Cancer Centre and the University of
Toronto, seeks new members for our team. We develop machine learning
techniques to better understand chromatin biology. These models and algorithms
transform high-dimensional functional genomics data into interpretable
patterns and lead to new biological insight. A key focus of the lab is to
train a new generation of computational biologists.

We seek postdoctoral fellows for several projects in computational genomics
and machine learning. Selected projects include:

1\. Integrating epigenomic and sequence data to better understand human gene
regulation.

2\. Creating models of transcription factor binding that allow us to predict
the effects of perturbations.

3\. Developing deep learning techniques to find novel behavior in multiple
functional genomics datasets.

 _Required qualifications_ : Doctorate in computational biology, computer
science, electrical engineering, statistics, or physics, obtained within the
last five years. Submitted first-author or joint first-author papers in
genomics or machine learning research. Experience in scientific programming in
a Unix environment.

 _Not required, but preferred qualifications_ : Experience with epigenomics
and graphical models. Published first-author papers in peer-reviewed journals
or refereed conference proceedings. Experience programming in Python, R, C,
and C++.

 _Benefits_ : Includes extended medical insurance, dental insurance, maternity
benefits (15 weeks), parental benefits (additional 35 weeks), child care
program (fee applies), Canada Pension Plan contributions, and employment
insurance. Flexible work hours.

We will consider candidates who need a VISA to work in Canada. We are
especially interested in candidates who are women or members of
underrepresented minorities.

 _To apply_ : We will accept applications until the position is filled. Please
submit your CV (as PDF), your best paper (as PDF), the URL of a code sample,
and the names, email addresses, and phone numbers of three references to the
address at
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc)

------
leadpages
LeadPages (www.LeadPages.net) - Minneapolis, MN | Full Time | Python Engineer,
Web Developer, Automation, Production Engineers, Technical Project Managers,
etc.

LeadPages is Minnesota's fastest growing startup and we're looking for some
amazing people to join our team! Our team and culture is like no other. We
work remote two days per week and the other three days in our incredible
downtown Minneapolis office. We're a SaaS company with one of the best tech
stacks I've seen yet and... we're a Mac shop! :)

We currently have full time opportunities available for:

\- Senior Python Engineers (Python - we use Web App 2 and some Flask, Google
App Engine, Gulp, Git, Mongo DB, TDD)
=>[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3lghnhw1](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3lghnhw1)

\- Senior Web Developer (Marketing; using PHP, JS, CSS, and HTML) =>
[http://jobvite.com/m?3740yhwv](http://jobvite.com/m?3740yhwv)

\- Automation Engineers (DevOps; Load, Performance and API testing using
LocustIO, JMeter, and other good things)
=>[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?321hnhwt](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?321hnhwt)

\- Production Engineers (DevOps; using Docker, Google Cloud, Kafka, Spark,
Mesos, Chef, Terraform, Packer, Vagerant, etc.) =>
[http://jobvite.com/m?3Rf0vhwn](http://jobvite.com/m?3Rf0vhwn)

\- Technical Project Manager (Experience in a Software Development Environment
using Jira/Confluence with Startup experience preferred) =>
[http://jobvite.com/m?3S30yhwf](http://jobvite.com/m?3S30yhwf)

These are all full time positions with great benefits including Medical,
Dental, Vision, 401k, PTO, Flexible Schedules, Work From Home options, and
more! We even offer relocation packages for anyone that would be open to
relocating to beautiful Minneapolis, MN.

If you're interested in seeing any of the other positions that we also have
available on our Marketing, Product, Technical Support, Customer Success or
Operations teams, check out our website at:
[http://www.leadpages.net/careers](http://www.leadpages.net/careers)

Interested in emailing me directly? You can reach me at: Tiffany@Ave81.com

I'd love to talk with you soon!!

Thanks, Tiffany

------
marcinx27
LeadiD -- Ambler (Philadelphia area), PA -- Locals only.

We're hiring a head of Dev Ops.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/leadid/jobs/79966](https://boards.greenhouse.io/leadid/jobs/79966)

------
ltafoya
Enova (Downtown Chicago) is hiring a LEAD SOFTWARE ENGINEER. Check it out
here: [http://bit.ly/1LO28Vf](http://bit.ly/1LO28Vf)

PM Lauren Tafoya if you are interested: ltafoya@enova.com

------
jasonparekh
Atlanta, GA [ONSITE]

SalesWise - Looking for passionate engineers in Atlanta

Space: Sales is the singularly most important function of any Company. The
sales process is undergoing fundamental changes because prospects/buyers have
immediate online access to all aspects of a Company’s products, positioning,
reputation, and in many cases pricing. Many new products and platforms have
been created to help sales organizations with these changes but sales reps and
sales managers lack a compelling, easy to use, interface to organize,
visualize, and share data about their prospects and sales performance.

Solution: We are building a Relationship Intelligence platform that
automatically interfaces and integrates with all backend sales systems and
tools (CRM, Email, Calendar, Social, etc). Our initial product radically
simplifies how sales reps organize and interact with the prospect/buyers It’s
an elegantly-designed product adapted to let them efficiently sell to their
prospects without the headaches of CRM entry or spreadsheets.

We’re an Atlanta startup looking for passionate hackers that love building
hard products. We’re a small, growing team of 6 with the founders being a
wildly successful serial entrepreneur that can’t stop and a passionate ex-
Googler that lives on the forefront of tech.

You:

\- Love the full stack or love the deep focus on a layer of the stack. It’s OK
if you don’t have chops in every technology that we’re using, but you should
genuinely be eager about learning. Here’s what comprises our stack: Meteor,
Javascript, Sass, Go (aka Golang), Kafka, Kubernetes, Mongo. (We appreciate
both generalists and frontend or backend specialists.)

\- Look forward to building and owning huge parts of the product. You’ll be
among the early technical hires and there are a lot of exciting pieces to work
on, let’s chat and we can find the right fit for you.

\- Love to get going -- have the mentality of a hacker and the quality of a
pro.

\- Yearn for the high rewards of an early stage startup. Lucky for you, not so
much risk as we have a solid comp plan lined up for you.

\- Want to influence and grow the culture of a young company. The way we see
it: We’re building something of immense value, let’s have fun doing it.

\- Live in Atlanta, or can make the move.

\- Are full-time or potentially looking for an internship. If you’re a
rockstar, we don’t care what your deal is, let’s get you on board!

Sound like you? Get in touch: jason@saleswise.com.

------
chrisrickard
inoutput | [http://inoutput.io](http://inoutput.io) | Melbourne, AU | Software
Developer | ONSITE

We are a boutique software consultancy that work on interesting client
projects, have good code standards, and have fun. We are looking for a
Software dev with (ideally) some web/php experience. We also work in .Net and
Objective-C.

To apply check out: [http://inoutput.io/articles/are-you-a-junior-mid-php-
hacker-...](http://inoutput.io/articles/are-you-a-junior-mid-php-hacker-join-
us-at-inoutput)

------
ian3149
Kentik | SF CA | Distributed Systems

Who wants to build their own database? We're a well funded startup storing
billions of records a day. Hiring folks who want to help us scale into the
trillions. Remote considered.

kentik.com pye+hn@kentik.com

------
torizen
Drawft - [https://www.drawft.com](https://www.drawft.com) | Hyderabad, India |
Onsite Fulltime iOS Developer | hello@drawft.com

Drawft lets you chat with drawings in real time.

------
connectifier
Connectifier | Orange County, CA | Software Engineer | DevOps

There is no way to have a bigger impact on society than to better organize the
world's human capital. Each year, millions of jobs go unfilled, over half of
workers are looking to leave their jobs, and $400B is spent on recruiting.
We've assembled a team from Google, Amazon, Carnegie Mellon, Stanford, NASA,
Microsoft Research, and Berkeley National Lab to tackle the challenge of
matching individuals to jobs. Join our small, fast-growing, and well-funded
team as we build the AI layer of our economy to help companies grow and
individuals to take the next step in their careers.

[https://www.connectifier.com/careers](https://www.connectifier.com/careers)

------
quasardb
quasardb | Paris, France | Full time | onsite

Devops / Presales

Do you have a strong taste for technical matters and devops is just your
thing? Are you looking for out of this world challenges? Is being bored at
work your nightmare?

 _Join us!_

We want quasardb to be the world’s best key-value store and we need you
onboard! Our all-star software engineering team is actively looking for a
flexible and competent devops with a taste for customer contact.

More information here:
[http://www.quasardb.net/-Careers-](http://www.quasardb.net/-Careers-)

------
svec
iRobot: Boston, MA or Pasadena, CA; ONSITE only.

We make robots that help people (and cats), and our robots occasionally
inspire Saturday Night Live commercials and Parks & Rec episodes.

We're hiring all sorts of engineers: embedded, iOS, test, electrical,
mechanical, the list goes on...

No robotics background required for most jobs (I had no robotics background
when I started.)

Take a look at our open positions: [https://careers-
irobot.icims.com/](https://careers-irobot.icims.com/)

And email me if anything catches your eye: csvec@irobot.com

------
wpietri
Code for America | San Francisco | on site

Code for America needs your help building Chime [1], its first commercial
product: an open-source [2], git-based Python CMS built specifically to make
city websites great. Full job description:
[http://codeforamerica.org/jobs/chime/](http://codeforamerica.org/jobs/chime/)

In particular, we're looking for a full-stack or back-end engineer who likes
mentoring, so that a) we can ship more of the great features in our backlog,
and b) we'll be ready to hire more junior engineers while keeping code quality
high.

What are we doing? City websites are a resident's major interface to
government. We believe that US city websites could be radically better. (As an
example, compare [https://gov.uk](https://gov.uk) with your local city
website; note how approachable and user-focused the former is.) A big part of
the solution is a tool that makes it easy for city employees to do the right
thing, making it easy for them to get good, user-friendly changes out quickly.
We aim to make the lives of millions of residents better.

How are we doing it? The lowest level is git, which we trust to handle many
people working in parallel on large, complicated sets of files. On top of that
is Python and Flask for a straightforward, approachable back end code base. We
currently use Travis to run our substantial unit test suite, and automatically
deploy to AWS via Chef and Docker. We do that all through close collaboration,
a cross-functional team, and shared decision-making informed by lots of user
research. This all happens in a successful, well-regarded non-profit where you
will get to meet lots of interesting people. (Last week at the kitchen snack
jars, I ran across Tim O'Reilly.)

If that's appealing, to apply just send me an email at
william@codeforamerica.org with the 3 things listed here:
[http://codeforamerica.org/jobs/chime/](http://codeforamerica.org/jobs/chime/)

Questions welcome, either here or via email.

[1] [http://chimecms.org/](http://chimecms.org/)

[2] [https://github.com/chimecms/chime](https://github.com/chimecms/chime)
with Docker images available at
[https://hub.docker.com/r/chimecms/chime/](https://hub.docker.com/r/chimecms/chime/)

------
ltafoya
Enova (Downtown Chicago) is hiring for the following positions:

If you have specific questions, please e-mail Lauren at ltafoya@enova.com

www.enova.com/careers

1\. UI Architect 2\. Lead Mobile Engineer 3\. Product Manager 4\. Sr. UX
Designer

------
voidness
Avant | Chicago, Los Angeles | Full Time

[https://www.avant.com/jobs](https://www.avant.com/jobs)

Fast-growing personal lending startup with plenty of benefits.

------
TylerGoGuardian
GoGuardian Careers |
[https://www.goguardian.com/careers.html](https://www.goguardian.com/careers.html)
| Los Angeles

------
apa-sl
www.ElimiApp.com | Sopot, Poland | ONSITE | Full Time

Position: iOS Developer

We're looking for an experienced developer who would like to develop further
with us Tinder witch CAPTCHA ;)

We are a full team of 9 people (4 devs) located in Sopot with a view on the
Baltic Sea.

You will be: \- developing new features in Elimi for iOS, \- making impact on
the app's UX and on the API.

In the future you can become our lead iOS dev. Tinder is over, market is
changing, we are in a good spot at good time with the right product :)

Drop us a note at hello@elimiapp.com

------
sinneduy
Pixlee | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Pixlee is revolutionizing the relationship between people and brands. We help
companies leverage customer photos/videos from social media to improve
marketing.

We work with over 100+ customers, including top brands such as Converse,
Kenneth Cole, UGG Australia, Mattel, Charlotte Russe, Marriott Hotels, and AMC
Theatres, to drive higher online conversion, increase performance of owned
media, and create a more authentic brand experience. A graduate of the
Stanford StartX accelerator, Pixlee is an Andreessen Horowitz and XSeed
Capital portfolio company. As a rapidly growing startup, we are constantly
looking for talented people to join the Pixlee team and to help us
revolutionize the intersection of big data and social media. At Pixlee we work
hard, love to learn, and value teamwork and humility. We’ve got a big vision
and we’re looking for game changers to join our team.

We look for talented, high-potential individuals who aren’t jerks. Our
proposition to them is simple: Pixlee offers a unique opportunity to thrive
and grow rapidly in a small-team startup environment operating at big-company
scale. Our customers are some of the largest brands in the world and
everything you do here affects millions of consumers.

For me, I've really felt that I've been able to really grow very rapidly, and
also been given the autonomy to make many decisions you can't make at a much
larger startup. Its a very tight knit group, and we like to have fun.

We believe in using the right technology for the task, and we use a mix of
rails, backbone, python, scala, elasticsearch, and postgres.

Engineering openings:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pixlee/jobs/86332](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pixlee/jobs/86332)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pixlee/jobs/86351](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pixlee/jobs/86351)
Other: [http://www.pixlee.com/careers](http://www.pixlee.com/careers)

You can also email a resume/portfolio to dennis[at]pixleeteam.com

------
foundhuman
Boston / ONSITE Only

CrowdComfort - Lead iOS Developer. This is a Director track position with a
Superb Salary + Equity.

Interview ASAP!

For more info: Email: Allan.VonSchenkel@crowdcomfort.com

------
harwinder
uTrade Solutions | Full Time | Onsite (Chandigarh, India) |
www.utradesolutions.com

uTrade Solutions is trading products company based in Chandigarh, India. We
build enterprise retail and algorithmic trading products.

We are looking for talented engineers to join our Retail and and Algo product
teams. Our development stacks are on C++ and Python (Django).

Feel free to contact me directly (hss at utradesolutions dot com) for any
questions.

------
stock_toaster
Yikes. These job postings are getting pretty long. Maybe it would make sense
to split out 0nsite and rem0te into separate hiring threads?

------
nochoa1622
SF VR startup looking for full-stack engineer. Remote ok (US only), CTO
potential, contract to start. Email for more information on us.

nick@uploadvr.com

~~~
jekor
Which email address?

~~~
nochoa1622
nick@uploadvr.com

------
bbeck
Main Street Hub // Austin, TX - ONSITE // email:
brandon.beck@mainstreethub.com

We are looking for a few experienced software engineers to join our small but
growing R&D team in downtown Austin. Within engineering we are a passionate
group of people who are extremely interested in building the software that
helps our customers around the country thrive in their local communities.
We’re a pretty small team (currently 14 people) so you’ll have plenty of say
around how we develop software going forward.

We are currently in the process of modernizing our software platform to be
more modular and truly data driven. Our goal is to use data to make sure that
we provide the right content to the right consumer at the right time. We’re
building our internal API using REST based services implemented in Java, and
while our front end is currently implemented in PHP, we are migrating away
from that. Some of the technologies that we’re using: Dropwizard, Flyway,
AngularJS, Bootstrap, CloudFormation, Troposphere, and Ansible. All new
engineers get company provided downtown parking, flexible work hours, 100% of
their health insurance premiums paid for by the company, the ability to build
their own work computer, and access to our kitchen with plenty of drinks and
snacks. We’re looking for individuals only so please NO RECRUITERS OR AGENCIES
(seriously, your emails will just go into the trash folder so let's save each
other's time). In addition we’re looking for full-time employees who are
already in Austin, TX or willing to relocate.

\---

Founded in 2010, Main Street Hub is the CRM for Local. We offer an integrated
social, web, and email marketing solution designed to help merchants get more
customers and keep them coming back by spreading word of mouth, extending
their customer service, managing their online reputation, and leveraging the
Main Street Hub’s merchant network. Main Street Hub was recently featured for
the second year in a row on the Inc. 500 list
([http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-hub](http://www.inc.com/profile/main-
street-hub)) of America’s fastest growing companies and in the top 10 fastest
growing companies in Austin. Please see our website
([http://www.mainstreethub.com](http://www.mainstreethub.com)) for more
information.

------
bcantrill
Joyent, San Francisco / Vancouver | ONSITE or REMOTE | Software engineer

Recently, the world has figured out what we at Joyent have known for a long
time: that operating system containers are the future of elastic
infrastructure. While this future has become clear to many, its essential
implication remains elusive: that in an all-container world, the old
abstraction of the virtual machine becomes prohibitively confining -- a
suffocating skeuomorph that incarcerates infrastructure in the past. At
Joyent, we believe in containers to our marrow -- and that the transition to
native container infrastructure presents opportunities to fundamentally
rethink computing, networking and storage systems. We are looking for more
people like us: systems generalists who love to cut code -- software engineers
who are afraid of neither the biggest of problems nor the grittiest details,
who are comfortable in every stage of the software design and implementation
process, and who find gratification in seeing their work available as open
source. We're seeking engineers who are able to move up and down the stack: at
any given time, we may find ourselves debugging a nasty device firmware bug,
rewriting a portion of the operating system kernel, instrumenting the
networking stack, debugging a virtual machine or interpreter, or developing
code for a distributed system to allow containers to be understood or managed
-- perhaps all in the same day or as part of the same problem. We expect that
you have detailed knowledge of a favorite language, tool or system, but that
you are also able to quickly pick up new ones as needed. And while
implementation experience is essential, enthusiasm and interest can trump
experience; we are willing to take a chance on someone who wants to step up.

We have immediate job opportunities in both downtown San Francisco and
Vancouver (both close to mass transit) -- and we are remote-friendly in the US
and Canada for those who have a track record of contributing to our open
source communities (or who otherwise have a proven ability to work remotely).
We are a growing company that appreciates the value of talent -- in terms of
things both big (we offer highly competitive salary and excellent benefits)
and small (your ACM membership dues are on the house). Join us in forging the
containerized future of elastic infrastructure! E-mail jobs@joyent.com
(subject "Software engineer") or DM me on twitter (@bcantrill). Please include
in either the e-mail or the DM at least one commit (repo+SHA) from one of our
open source projects that stirs you at some level: something you found
interesting, or inspiring, or unspeakably vile -- or perhaps even all three!
Starting points are the "sdc", "manta" and "illumos-joyent" repos on GitHub.

------
Poleris
Data Scientists at Asia Miles, a subsidiary of Cathay Pacific Airways in Hong
Kong. Email in profile.

------
fuelfive
[http://www.vicarious.com](http://www.vicarious.com)

AI research

------
hunvreus
Wiredcraft - Build sh*t that matters

Wanna get a job your mom would be proud of? Send us your resume at
job@wiredcraft.com.

We're engineers, designers & strategists creating software that solves real-
world problems. Think data visualization for the World Bank, software to run
the Myanmar elections or DevOps for the biggest electronics manufacturer in
the world.

We're growing quickly and expanding to Berlin & DC. We need smart people who
love what they do and want to be challenged:

\- Front-end Developer | Berlin, Shanghai & Washington, DC | Full-time, onsite
| [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/front-end-
developer/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/front-end-developer/)

\- Backend Developer | Berlin, Shanghai & Washington, DC | Full-time, onsite |
[https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/backend-
developer/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/backend-developer/)

\- Mobile developer | Berlin & Shanghai | Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/mobile-
developer/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/mobile-developer/)

\- Design Director | Berlin & Shanghai | Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-
director/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-director/)

\- Web & Mobile Designer | Berlin, Shanghai & Washington, DC | Full-time,
onsite | [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/web-mobile-
designer/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/web-mobile-designer/)

\- DevOps Engineer | Berlin & Shanghai | Full-time, onsite |
[https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/devops-
engineer/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/devops-engineer/)

\- Online Marketing Intern | Berlin, Shanghai & Washington, DC | Full-time,
onsite | [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-
intern/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-intern/)

\- Project manager | Berlin & Shanghai| Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-
manager/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-manager/)

\- Sales & Business development | Berlin, Shanghai & Washington, DC | Full-
time, onsite | [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/sales-business-
development/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/sales-business-development/)

More details on our site:
[http://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs](http://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs).

Don't see a position that fits your skills? If you're smart and eager to
learn, it'd be worth a shot to send us an email anyway: job@wiredcraft.com.

We sponsor visas.

------
wrdevos
Springest - Amsterdam - 3 Backend Ruby Developers - ONSITE -
[https://www.springest.com](https://www.springest.com) |
[http://devblog.springest.com/jobs/](http://devblog.springest.com/jobs/)

Springest is the largest source for learning in Europe. You can find
everything you need to learn (or progress) in your professional life. We have
a strong product focus in which everything revolves around the users of our
Dutch, German, UK, and US sites. Next to that, more and more organisations are
using our SaaS tools to stimulate and manage learning for their employees.

Working at Springest

To strengthen our development team more, we are looking for a senior Ruby
developer who can work independently. We don’t have managers at Springest, but
processes, and we feel that individuals taking responsibility is very
important. At Springest, you will work in a product team and in close
collaboration with product owners, marketing, and sales colleagues. You are
also a member of our development team where we discuss architecture,
infrastructure, and keep a close watch on security and performance.

Your New Colleagues

At Springest you will work with around twenty colleagues who all are very
skilled at what they do and almost all of them have a healthy dose of nerd
skills that we really value. As a developer you fulfil an important role here
that all your colleagues value and appreciate. Springeteers are a happy bunch
and we often get together outside work to enjoy free time as well. Our office
is a cosy place where anything goes and that we all take good care of
together.

We are all active organisers and members of a lot of Meetups and other forms
of knowledge exchange (learning is our hobby!) and we participate quite
actively in the Amsterdam startup ecosystem. In addition to that we get a lot
of attention for Springest being the poster boy of how HOLACRACY and GTD can
work for an organisation, which in turn is due to our organisational structure
without managers and other unnecessary overhead.

Our Data and Stack

At Springest you will work on our Ruby on Rails application on a daily basis.
The app runs on AWS in Docker containers. You can read more about that on our
blog.

We serve over 100 different SSL endpoints, among which are our APIs, Admin
backend for learning providers, and of course our public websites. How we do
that will soon be published on our blog.

At this time, we have over 150,000 courses by 5,000 providers in our Postgres
database. Our users trust us with over 50,000 reviews already. Our exciting
job is to maintain this ever scaling dataset.

It should not surprise you that our search engine is a core feature, for which
we use Elasticsearch. We provide over 6,000 subjects in more than 150
categories with courses through this engine. We do personal recommendations
for our users with it, taking their location, start dates, and many other
factors into account that are important when choosing the right form of
education.

------
raywu
MagicBus.io

San Francisco | REMOTE/ONSITE | Full-stack Engineer

San Francisco | REMOTE/ONSITE | Data Scientist

San Francisco | ONSITE | Operations Manager

[https://angel.co/magicbus/jobs/84849-full-stack-
developer](https://angel.co/magicbus/jobs/84849-full-stack-developer)

[https://angel.co/magicbus/jobs/84853-data-
scientist](https://angel.co/magicbus/jobs/84853-data-scientist)

[https://angel.co/magicbus/jobs/84647-operations-
manager](https://angel.co/magicbus/jobs/84647-operations-manager)

We are looking for a talented fullstack engineer, data scientist, and
operations manager to join the MagicBus team in San Francisco. Our team is
focused on improving the lives of commuters by connecting people to the places
they frequently travel. Our solution, a minimal consumer-facing application
backed by various GIS solutions, maps intercity commuting, predicts demand,
and efficiently allocates supply to serve it.

Please checkout the job description or email ray [at] magicbus [dot] io

== Full-stack Engineer == [https://angel.co/magicbus/jobs/84849-full-stack-
developer](https://angel.co/magicbus/jobs/84849-full-stack-developer)

The ideal full-stack developer will be comfortable wrangling any of our
codebases. Our stack includes Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, and
PostgreSQL/PostGIS, on top of AWS. We integrate plenty of external APIs, and
our front-end and iOS products consume our own. We’re constantly building new
tools and researching new technologies - so we hope you love to learn. You'll
really enjoy this job if you play with maps and mapping tools.

== Data Scientist == [https://angel.co/magicbus/jobs/84853-data-
scientist](https://angel.co/magicbus/jobs/84853-data-scientist)

Your role as a scientist involves geospatial statistics to develop
understanding of metro areas and efficient routing algorithms to direct our
vehicles. You will study the behavioral patterns of riders, informing a where-
and-when model to help predict commuting demand. Your interest in the
theoretical should be backed by an ability to implement and hone production-
ready algorithms. Skills should include R [w/ geospatial packages], bonus
ArcGIS / QGIS.

== Operations Manager == [https://angel.co/magicbus/jobs/84647-operations-
manager](https://angel.co/magicbus/jobs/84647-operations-manager)

The Operations Lead is ultimately responsible for ensuring that trips run
smoothly each day, and keeping riders and drivers happy. You will manage a
small, growing team of operations and customer success analysts to accomplish
this. Additionally, you will have an important voice in our product
development roadmap, helping to specify internal tools to improve quality of
service.

------
nickdandakis
We are looking for energetic full stack Technologists to join our team at Big
Spaceship. Big Spaceship is a digital agency in Brooklyn that brings together
product design, brand communications, and social content to help businesses
thrive. We’re also a little weird, extremely collaborative, and sometimes
communicate entirely in gifs and emojis.

This role is part of the larger technology team. You will work day in and day
out with a great, full-service digital team to find innovative solutions to
brand challenges and bring digital campaigns, platforms, and services to
market. You will not simply be responsible for coding; you will be an integral
part of shaping our clients’ brands through concepting and technology. We are
looking for someone who loves to wear multiple hats, who pushes the whole team
to produce more compelling work, and who can bring something unique to the
table with both creativity and technical skill.

ROLE + RESPONSIBILITIES:

\- Collaborate with designers, strategists, analysts, and developers to create
compelling campaigns, platforms, and services

\- Drive innovation in both our clients’ and Big Spaceship’s systems,
processes, and technology stacks

\- Spark creativity across the entire team

\- Track industry trends and find opportunities to apply them to our work

\- Mentor and train junior developers

\- Help source and vet technology partners that can bring the work to the next
level

SKILLS + EXPERIENCE:

\- 3-5 years of front-end development experience in an agency environment or
similar

\- 1-3 years of experience with a modern JavaScript framework (Angular,
Backbone, Ember, etc.)

\- Understanding of MVC concepts, preferably with experience applying them in
JavaScript

\- Expert knowledge of XHTML, HTML5, CSS3

\- Experience with responsive web design techniques

\- 1-3 years experience in backend languages like PHP or Python

\- 1-3 years experience in SQL or noSQL database technologies (e.g. MySQL,
Mongodb, etc.)

\- Experience with Git or Mercurial version control

\- Experience using JIRA or a similar issue tracker and project management
tool

\- Strong communication and problem-solving skills

\- A passion for digital culture and inventing solutions to tomorrow’s
challenges today

\- The ability to work collaboratively with colleagues across disciplines

To apply please visit [http://www.bigspaceship.com/careers/#technologist-full-
stack](http://www.bigspaceship.com/careers/#technologist-full-stack)

------
jonemo
Counsyl, South San Francisco, www.counsyl.com

Full Time, INTERNS, VISA, ONSITE

I'm Automation Engineer at Counsyl, building software and hardware that runs
the robots in our automated genomics diagnostic lab. My team is currently
looking for a Senior Software Engineer with experience in factory automation
or logistics, and an Instrumentation and Controls Engineer.

* Sr Software Engineer (Automation): [https://www.counsyl.com/careers/sr-software-engineer-automat...](https://www.counsyl.com/careers/sr-software-engineer-automation/)

* Instrumentation & Controls Engineer: [https://www.counsyl.com/careers/instrumentation-and-controls...](https://www.counsyl.com/careers/instrumentation-and-controls-engineer/)

Email me at jonas@counsyl.com if that looks like you and automating a
laboratory sounds interesting to you. Other software teams at the company have
open positions covering everything from frontend to devops, see below.

====== About Counsyl ======

Counsyl is a health technology company that offers DNA screening for diseases
that can impact men, women and their children. We’ve revolutionized the lab
and created a one of a kind platform that gives people access to critical
health information at key junctures in their lives. Software, automation
(robots!), and design are at the heart of Counsyl’s mission and drive our
innovative approach to health technology products, platforms, and operations.
We are a team of builders: our custom-built infrastructure and products run on
an open-source stack of tools, such as Python, Django, Postgres, Puppet,
React, and SASS. Our engineers work on topics ranging from bioinformatics and
laboratory automation to EMR integration and medical billing.

====== Open Positions ======

* Computational Biologist: [https://www.counsyl.com/careers/computational-biologist/](https://www.counsyl.com/careers/computational-biologist/)

* Frontend Engineer: [https://www.counsyl.com/careers/frontend-engineer/](https://www.counsyl.com/careers/frontend-engineer/)

* Product Designer: [https://www.counsyl.com/careers/product-designer/](https://www.counsyl.com/careers/product-designer/)

* Research Data Engineer: [https://www.counsyl.com/careers/research-data-engineer/](https://www.counsyl.com/careers/research-data-engineer/)

* Software Engineer: [https://www.counsyl.com/careers/software-engineer/](https://www.counsyl.com/careers/software-engineer/)

* Software Engineering Manager: [https://www.counsyl.com/careers/software-engineering-manager...](https://www.counsyl.com/careers/software-engineering-manager/)

* Systems Engineer: [https://www.counsyl.com/careers/systems-engineer/](https://www.counsyl.com/careers/systems-engineer/)

The full list of open positions are on www.counsyl.com/careers.

====== Recent Media Coverage ======

* MIT Technology Review’s 50 Smartest Companies 2015: [http://www.technologyreview.com/lists/companies/2015/](http://www.technologyreview.com/lists/companies/2015/)

* Techcrunch TV: [http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/10/counsyl-automates-genetic-t...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/10/counsyl-automates-genetic-testing-to-give-potential-parents-peace-of-mind/)

* Fast Company: [http://www.fastcompany.com/3041662/most-innovative-companies...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3041662/most-innovative-companies-2015/the-worlds-top-10-most-innovative-companies-of-2015-in-roboti#3_Counsyl)

------
Robin_Message
Firefly Learning | Developers | London UK | ONSITE

Imagine you could save every teacher in a school one hour a week. Instead of
an hour of drudgery, they could be preparing their lessons, teaching or
actually having a life outside the classroom. At Firefly, you can help do
exactly that.

Firefly is a learning platform used by hundreds of schools worldwide to
create, share and learn. We combine easy content creation with deep school
integration to make a useful tool for class work, homework, and coursework.
We’re self funded and doubling yearly. As an established company serving many
customers and integrating with a variety of other services, we’re continually
learning how apply best practices to existing code, whilst still deploying new
features and bug fixes for teachers and students every two weeks. We're
currently focusing on getting better at separating of concerns and building up
an automated testing suite. We’re also improving the speed and reliability of
our infrastructure, and trying new technologies to keep current (e.g. Swift
and React).

We looking for four main strengths in you:

◦ _skill_ : your colleagues would say you get things done. You work to a high
standard, and know about and apply appropriate best practices in your work.
You are at home with improving and extending existing code as well as new
development.

◦ _desire to learn_ : despite (or perhaps because of) you being good at what
you do, you want to get better. You seek out best practices, new ideas, honest
feedback, and unknown areas of code, in order to know more and work better.

◦ _understanding_ : our product team is great but not infallible. You’ll be
happy to challenge and clarify product decisions with our users’ best
interests at heart. Similarly, our QA team is meticulous but not your
babysitter. You’ll be handing something polished to QA, not throwing the first
thing that compiles over the wall. Overall, everyone at Firefly shares
responsibility for the product making sense and being of high quality.

◦ _clear communication_ : We have a lightweight process, so most days, other
than a morning standup meeting to share what’s going on and what’s planned,
you’ll be responsible for your time. This also means that, when there are
issues, you need to inform the right people, explain what’s going wrong, and
help get things resolved and moving forward again. Speaking of process, we
have a design team who handle HTML and CSS, a product and UX team who produce
clear specifications, a QA team to help us build things well, and a two-week
sprint cycle for getting things done. Other than that, we’re pretty small-a
agile and are happy to try things out to see what helps.

In terms of experience, we need you to be comfortable with iOS or a web
platform. Our server-side code is written in C# and our web front end has some
Javascript, so you’ll need to know these or be able to pick them up. We work
as generalists, so experience of any of the following would be a positive:
Android, Windows Phone, shell scripting, infrastructure automation, databases,
particularly SQL Server, building API integrations.

We offer competitive salaries dependent on experience, a generous bonus
scheme, flexible training budget, brown bag talks and a Kaizen day for self-
improvement and experimentation every fortnight. So, if you’ve got an interest
in education and a desire to learn your craft alongside others making the same
journey, we want to hear from you. Drop me an e-mail (robin at
fireflylearning.com) or apply on our website –
[http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-
team/jobs/developer](http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-team/jobs/developer)

------
sadadar
Credit Karma ([http://www.creditkarma.com](http://www.creditkarma.com)) is the
company that is making credit for the people and helping to drive a huge
change in how people understand their credit. We're a hugely successful
unicorn that is looking for a number of people to fill a few critical
positions as we look to grow our next few billion in valuation.

We're looking for someone to come in and lead our build and release team. The
team has been growing into its own and has a ton of challenges supporting a
few hundred engineers as they battle tech debt converting a monolithic backend
into a cohesive set of beautiful modern services. You should be interested in
leading teams that teach people to fish and write tools and services to enable
scale. You should be a good product owner for highly technical work and be
excited to have tons of other engineers as your stakeholders. You should feel
confident that this is a job you are excited to do, if it is, you are probably
a good fit.

We want a director and a few engineers to help grow our tools and services
team. Tools and services are a set of scrum teams that do things like work on
frameworks in scala, nodejs, and php that other teams will leverage to
automate creation of the core features a good CK service uses. You'll also
have teams that are building a highly scalable notifications framework, a core
administrative interface, and a variety of other things that we really need
full time teams working on now that we scale. Just like build and release,
you'll have stakeholders who are all engineers and should be excited about
those challenges. You'll also help us break ground on some of our earliest
open source projects (we're late to the game).

Staff Software Engineers are what we title our best of the best. If you are
the one in your company thinking "I'm the smartest person in the room" and "I
wish I had some real peers to talk to about this challenging problem" you
probably fit our definition. We have an extremely sharp team with some
fantastic engineers who are looking to grow their ranks at the top. If you are
excited about topics like domain driven design, distributed systems, high
scalability, dockerization, android and ios development, and react and flux;
this is a good stop for you.

Finally, we're looking for a couple engineering managers. If you want to take
a scrum team (~5 people) in our financial health (how our customers get tons
of value out of CK), data engineering (how we figure out things that are
useful for our customers), or tools and services (how our teams get stuff
done) we need help. In addition to having managed technical folks: you should
either have previously been a senior software engineer or have some serious
program management skills to bring to bear.

If you are interested, hit me up matt dot greenberg at creditkarma.com
(engineering director who volunteers to help with technical team hiring). We
also have a ton of other job postings for other teams including
Infrastructure, Security, IT, Marketing, and Operations at
[https://www.creditkarma.com/careers](https://www.creditkarma.com/careers).

------
pensieri
Expensify-San Francisco, CA-Fulltime, Software Engineers & Infrastructure
Engineers

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
"expense reports that don't suck!" (Google "expensify" to read more.) We're
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren's call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it's not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won't need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn't a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month and work
incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We've done Thailand, Mexico, India,
Turkey, Croatia, Portugal and the Philippines. We are going to Cambodia AT THE
END OF THIS MONTH...want to join us?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We're going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you're going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way (or if not, shoot as an email
anyways!). You can instantly visualize solutions to problems big and small.
Your code is always clean, well commented, has good nomenclature and
indentation. You can switch on a dime between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not because you know them all, but because
you're the sort of person who can just pick it up and figure it out. If you're
this sort of person, you'll know what I mean. If not, then this position isn't
for you.

And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing I can do
would stop you from applying. That's a problem because while I know you are
awesome, it's actually really hard and time consuming to find you in the midst
of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone else. So
this is where I'm going to ask my first favor: can you make it really easy and
obvious how great you are, so I don't accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com/apply](http://we.are.expensify.com/apply)). We
are excited to hear from you!

------
Enlitic
Company: Enlitic [http://www.enlitic.com/](http://www.enlitic.com/)

Location: San Francisco

Positions: Front End, Data Science / Machine Learning, Full Stack, Ops

If you have world-class machine learning, math, programming, stats, or physics
skills, and want to use them to positively impact a billion people, please
read this. We believe that what we're working on is the biggest financial and
social impact opportunity in the world today. Enlitic uses recent advances in
machine learning to make medical diagnostics faster, more accurate, and more
accessible. Founded by Kaggle's past president and chief scientist, its
mission is to provide the tools that allow physicians to fully utilize the
vast stores of medical data collected today, regardless of what form they are
in - such as medical images, doctors' notes, and structured lab tests. To
realize this vision, we are building on state-of-the-art deep learning
algorithms and partnering with top research hospitals and medical device
manufacturers. We've raised $5m funding and have a small team of 14 applied
machine learning researchers and commercialization experts.

If you're interested in playing with cool hardware and data, we're a great
place to come. We use a cluster of hundreds of Tesla K80 GPUs, and have many
millions of medical images - some single images are over 10GB in size. Many
are 3d, which makes for some really interesting engineering challenges. We use
a wide range of tools and languages, including Python (Theano,
Pandas/Numpy/etc, Flask), Meteor, CoffeeScript, and C++ (Caffe). We have
regular journal club talks (mainly recent deep learning papers), and a good
mix of research and applied work. Our day to day work covers a lot of cancer
detection and treatment planning, as well as a wide range of other high impact
medical issues - the consistent underlying theme is using a data-driven
approach to improving patient outcomes. There are particularly big
opportunities (both financial and social impact) in the developing world.
We're working with many of the top academics in the medical diagnostics field,
and are partnering with some of the top hospitals around the country and
around the world. We are looking for people that have an in depth
understanding of linear algebra, convex optimization, algorithm design, and
software engineering, to join us as data scientists, full stack and frontend
engineers, and dev ops engineers. No medical or life sciences background is
necessary. Python, C++, and CUDA experience is helpful - but the proven
ability to learn quickly is more important. We're also looking for MD/PhDs
with physics or comp sci backgrounds to help us brings the worlds of medicine
and machine learning together.

Have a look at our team to see whether you think you might be a good fit
[http://www.enlitic.com/team.html](http://www.enlitic.com/team.html) . We're
interested in building a diverse team, so if you don't fit the standard Bay
Area "ninja rock star programmer" mold - great! For more background on the
company and technology, see our founder's TED.com talk here
[http://www.ted.com/talks/jeremy_howard_the_wonderful_and_ter...](http://www.ted.com/talks/jeremy_howard_the_wonderful_and_ter...).
. For more information about careers and how to apply, see
[http://www.enlitic.com/careers.html](http://www.enlitic.com/careers.html) or
[https://angel.co/enlitic/](https://angel.co/enlitic/). If you're not sure
whether you have the right skills or background, just shoot us an email anyway
and we can figure that out together...

------
joeconway
Scribd (YC '06, "Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 50 people) is hiring
talented devs in a variety of flavors to help us build the library of the 21st
century.

We've hired TEN full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... we do go through all of the applications we receive in
response. There was some feedback about people not hearing back at all. We
take candidate experience very seriously and recently hired someone to own our
recruiting process and now everyone who applies through our job board
([http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3)) will get a response.

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* iOS OR Android (we're a top 10 eBook app with more reviews than Wikipedia, with a small mobile team so there’s a lot of opportunity for impact and responsibility)

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize, but for books!

* Internships: junior standing or above for all areas of engineering. We hire several interns every summer and year-round and we’re currently looking for our first round of 2016 interns to start in the winter term.

We care way more about your personality, potential, and general hacking skills
than what specific languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these
but want to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good
opportunity for you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere
from 0 to 10 years of experience. That being said, there isn’t always an
opening that’s a good fit but we do our best to find a match for talented
people and there are several people who interviewed 2 or 3 times before the
time was right.

To expedite your application, please apply directly to our job board where
you’ll find all of our current opening and the job descriptions. We do our
best to respond within 24 hours, and you’ll get an answer either way.
[http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3)

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a jam room!) in the center of the startup world in San Francisco.
Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies, more than
from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind of people
that we like to hire, and we love hiring people with entrepreneur and startup
ambitions. We are also always looking for international people interested in
moving to the US and can help you secure a visa.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service
here[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog
at[http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com). We recently launched
the first "Netflix for Comics" \- really exciting stuff! More here:
[http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6](http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6)

More info is available at [http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3), but
as a HN user, feel free to contact us directly with any and all questions by
emailing { jacquie at scribd.com }.

~~~
sgberlin
Do you hire J-1 interns (frontend)?

------
caitlinspothero
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com) SpotHero
is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation industry.
With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

PRODUCT Senior Product Manager, Mobile Apps -
[http://spothero.com/careers#job-senior-product-manager-
mobil...](http://spothero.com/careers#job-senior-product-manager-mobile-apps)
Have you brought multiple consumer mobile apps to market and rapidly scaled
their adoption? Then SpotHero wants you to define and drive the future of our
mobile apps, all the while partnering with an amazing team!

Lead UI Designer - [http://spothero.com/careers/lead-ui-
designer](http://spothero.com/careers/lead-ui-designer) Ready to spearhead a
product design and make it an industry leader? Then SpotHero is looking for
you! We're adding a Lead UX designer to the team to take our product to the
next level - someone with extensive experience in solving UX challenges in a
goal-directed, data-informed design environment.

ENGINEERING Data Engineer - [http://spothero.com/careers/data-
engineer](http://spothero.com/careers/data-engineer) We have a ton of data
sources, and a crap ton of data. Want to build our first real data warehouse?
Love redshift, cassandra, luigi and airflow? We do too...

Senior Software Engineer in Test - [http://spothero.com/careers#job-senior-qa-
automation-enginee...](http://spothero.com/careers#job-senior-qa-automation-
engineer) QA is a part of every engineer's process here at SpotHero. However,
we need someone dedicated to bringing automated test best practices to the
team, and someone that can figure out how to test the really hard things. We
have a love/hate relationship with Selenium. And if you don't know why, then
you're probably not ready for this role. Come help us tame the beast...

Software Engineering Intern - [http://spothero.com/careers/engineering-
intern](http://spothero.com/careers/engineering-intern) Interns are as
important as Lead Engineers at SpotHero. They are the future of our team, and
the future of our industry. You'll be paired with a Senior Engineer from day
1, and solving real problems that make it to production your first week.
Buckle up and hold on tight, you're about to learn a crap ton here!!

Lead Software Engineer, iOS/Android No, we don't expect you to build both iOS
and Android apps by yourself. BUT, you should know how to!! This role is half
managing the iOS & Android apps, and half architecting & developing. You'll
have both iOS and Android developers (1 for each platform) on your team, and
you should be able to jump back and forth, as needed. If you're a first time
manager, no worries; we'll coach you on those skills. Just be sure you're a
master of both platforms.

Software Engineer, Android - [http://spothero.com/careers/software-engineer-
android](http://spothero.com/careers/software-engineer-android) SpotHero is a
mobile product. If you love building Android apps, you'll love what we've got
in store. We have an amazing Android app, that we're looking to do a full
ground up redesign on. So there is a lot of bluesky work in the very near
future.

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any github
account, linkedin profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

~~~
xasos
BTW, link to intern position is broken

------
voxy_dale
Voxy - [https://voxy.com](https://voxy.com) \- New York, NY - Senior Full
Stack Python/Django Engineer - Full Time

Voxy is changing peoples lives for the better every single day. That’s not an
overstatement, it’s the truth. Learning a new language is the single hardest
things that you can ask an adult to do. We make it happen. Every. Single. Day.

Voxy provides a cloud-based English language learning platform that’s based on
20 years of cutting edge scientific research into language learning. It’s
proven effective, in the lab and in the wild. It’s a tough problem, but that’s
okay, we like tough problems and you should too.

You're the type of engineer engineer that wants to join a growing start-up as
we tackle the old-school entrenched players in a $60B/year industry that
hasn’t seen any real innovation in decades. You're looking for a kick-ass
culture, paying customers and top-tier investors; we have that.

These things are important to us, and they should be important to you too:

\- Engineers. Real engineers. That means you problem solve first and write
code second.

\- We’re about the right tool for the job. At the moment that’s Python,
Backbone, MongoDB and PostgreSQL. In the future, maybe something else.

\- We build our mobile solutions as native apps.

\- We pair-program and follow Agile. Unless it’s not working, in which case we
don’t.

\- Thirst for learning. What we’re working on today may be something different
tomorrow, and as a company we support that.

\- Respect. We love new ideas and discussion, and while we don’t always agree
with each other our strong opinions are loosely held.

Competitive salary, stock, medical, dental, vision, etc. Yep, we’ve got that,
plus a whole host of other benefits like CitiBike memberships, gym
reimbursements, snacks, beer (to offset the gym memberships), unlimited
vacation, free Mandarin/Spanish/French lessons, and a bunch of other stuff.
HQed in NoHo, with offices in São Paulo, we are situated amidst multiple train
lines, restaurants, coffee shops, bike stores, bars, gyms, fashion, galleries
and general NY excellence.

You are currently eligible to work in the US.

If you’ve got at least 3 years of real world engineering experience, even if
you don’t currently use our stack, let’s talk.

We are an equal opportunity employer and value diversity at our company. We
really do, you should come and check it out for yourself. We do not
discriminate on the basis of race, religion, color, national origin, gender,
sexual orientation, age, marital status, veteran status, or disability status.

More info and application here [http://grnh.se/key3ob](http://grnh.se/key3ob)

~~~
beatriztqueiroz
NY cool tech ed company

------
DLarsen
Connexity - Camarillo, CA (Los Angeles area) | on-site |
[http://connexity.com](http://connexity.com)

Are you interested in learning advertising tech from the inside out? We're
looking for a savvy individual who takes their personal development seriously
and seeks to make a huge impact.

You'll be working alongside a tight, driven team right in the heart of the
profit center. Our division of Connexity works in online display advertising
(aka "banner ads") through RTB, and we run 50 to 100 million impressions each
day. Our total transaction volume is between 5 and 10 billion per day, and I'd
bet you a burger we've served ads on nearly every site you've ever visited.

About Connexity:

Our team is sharp and works well together. We enjoy perks such as daily paid
lunch, a 9/80 schedule (to get every other Friday off) and unlimited vacation;
the culture of our team recognizes and respects the importance of your non-
work life. Also, Ventura county is a pretty nice place to live/work (unless
you hate temperate coastal weather). If you've got Rails or other relevant web
app experience, that's a good start. More importantly, you'll be eager to
learn display advertising inside and out. Attitude, ambition and sound
judgement trump experience with a specific set of tools.

We're a small team within a medium-sized organization, and we work hard to
keep the small-team vibe while availing ourselves of the best bits from the
mother ship.

Position #1: Rails + exposure to Scala & Hbase

We need someone to contribute to our Ruby on Rails app. It's used to
administer hundreds of advertising campaigns across hundreds of publisher
sites. It's not just boring CRUD. It provides a ton of control and insight to
the team that operates our clients' campaigns; it's truly the heart of our
display advertising business. The business folks will know you, and you'll
find that excellence will stir up a tremendous amount of appreciation for your
work.

This role is a great way to learn advertising tech at scale as well as other
tools. In addition to Rails work, you'd get hands on experience with Redis,
Hbase, PostgreSQL, R and Scala. Several on the current team started in the
Rails app and have moved into other areas of interest (low-latency RTB bidder
written in C, sophisticated reporting pipelines or novel optimization
algorithms).

Position #2: Data Savvy, Impeccably Responsible

We need someone to help our Data Science team operations. You'll help us
maintain and activate various data-driven ad targeting. For example, a client
may provide us a billion records which we need to analyze and transform into
an audience segment. This isn't a software engineering position, but you'll
want to be (or learn to be) pretty capable at the command line, and able to
work with Python/Bash or other scripting languages. More than anything, we
want someone who can maintain order among various client-facing tasks. On
paper, we have a neat structured process; in reality, we need someone with
sound judgement and above-average clarity of thought and word to help drive us
forward. If you like combing through data in Excel, R or similar, this might
be a great fit. If you've wanted the opportunity to get your hands on large
amounts of data from an analysis or management perspective, please reach out
to us.

\-- Unless you prefer to start with a HR-oriented chat, you can reach me (a
lead engineer on the team) at david.larsen@connexity.com.

------
jasonlotito
MeetMe - New Hope, PA (near Philadelphia, Pennsylvania) - ONSITE -
[http://www.meetme.com/apps/careers](http://www.meetme.com/apps/careers)

See all public openings here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3aSYyhwk](http://jobvite.com/m?3aSYyhwk)

About Us: MeetMe is the leading social network for meeting new people in the
US with over 1 million DAU. We've been around since 2005 as myYearbook,
rebranding in 2012 as MeetMe. We've launched other apps such as Focal, Choosy,
Charm, and Unsaid in the past.

We use a wide variety of languages, generally using what makes sense. C, PHP,
Java, Python, JavaScript and Node.js, and native iOS and Android development
are the most common.

MeetMe is a fun place to work. We hold a yearly developer retreat, as well as
regular company-wide hackathons. We have a book club, board game club, and we
even have a game room. And our summer hours last all year round.

While we aren't a new company in the time scale of the internet, we still know
how to have fun. We just get the benefit of not having to kill ourselves
working 12 hour days. =) This means you'll enjoy actually going home on time!
We have many openings, both technical and non-technical. Here is a list of
positions we are currently looking for:

* Senior Android Engineer / Architect - [http://jobvite.com/m?3CSYyhwM](http://jobvite.com/m?3CSYyhwM)

* Senior iOS Developer / Architect - [http://jobvite.com/m?3FSYyhwP](http://jobvite.com/m?3FSYyhwP)

* Data Scientist / Big Data Engineer - [http://jobvite.com/m?3tSYyhwD](http://jobvite.com/m?3tSYyhwD)

* Software Architect, API - [http://jobvite.com/m?3jRYyhws](http://jobvite.com/m?3jRYyhws)

* Senior Software Developer (API) - [http://jobvite.com/m?3nSYyhwx](http://jobvite.com/m?3nSYyhwx)

* QA Developer - [http://jobvite.com/m?38RYyhwh](http://jobvite.com/m?38RYyhwh)

Or you can contact me at jlotito@meetme.com. I'm a developer, so feel free to
ask specific developer-type questions. No agencies please.

You can also check out our careers page at
[http://www.meetme.com/apps/careers](http://www.meetme.com/apps/careers) or
our Engineering blog here:
[http://engineering.meetme.com](http://engineering.meetme.com)

------
NiftyFifty
[http://microsites.digitalglobe.com/30cm/](http://microsites.digitalglobe.com/30cm/)
<\-- they moved stuff.

------
niclas_irmak
Munich, Germany, VISA, ONSITE - Embedded Enthusiasts - E.S.R. Labs AG

We are a team of software developers brought together by our enthusiasm for
creating the best possible embedded systems. We are full-stack developers
working on real-time, connectivity, mobile, and back-end projects. Customers
come to us for two main reasons: when they feel their project is "impossible,"
and if they expect the highest level of quality and reliability in their
software development. The result speaks for itself: today our software runs in
millions of cars.

E.S.R. Labs is a company founded by software developers for software
developers. Our goal is to create a work environment in which programmers can
thrive. Working at E.S.R. Labs means you will experience a diverse set of
projects, with the chance to work with a wide range of technologies and the
freedom to explore new ways of doing things.

Currently we are looking for you in the role of a performance-driven Embedded
Software Developer (f/m), focus: Automotive. For this role you can choose
where to build your career with us in Germany: At our exciting new offices in
the Neue Balan “Campus of Ideas” in wonderful Munich, ranked as one of the
world’s most liveable and interesting cities. Or you can join us at our
smaller offices in beautiful Kulmbach.

What does your work life look like with us? As Embedded Software Developer,
you are involved with very demanding projects, sometimes teamed with other
E.S.R. Labs employees, and usually in cooperation with leading automotive
OEMs. You develop software which ensures network communication within control
devices used in world-renowned vehicle brands (such as Volkswagen/Audi or
BMW). You are part of the entire process of development and you work with
different Ethernet-based technologies.

If you are interested, feel free to send us your application to:
[http://bit.ly/19cqJ5f](http://bit.ly/19cqJ5f)

~~~
susi22
You're a recruiter. It specifically states that you should be personally
working for the company

------
BernaGatsby
UpCounsel (upcounsel.com) | San Francisco

UpCounsel is on a mission to make the legal experience remarkable for
businesses. We provide businesses with an alternative to expensive and slow
law firms through an online marketplace and an all-star virtual lawyer
community. UpCounsel is working with thousands of entrepreneurs and companies
to increase the quality and speed of legal services, while dramatically
reducing costs. When businesses can access great legal services, they make
better decisions and can grow their business with confidence.

We are looking for Full-stack, Front-End, Data Engineers and more! Check out
our careers page
([https://www.upcounsel.com/home/careers](https://www.upcounsel.com/home/careers))
but be sure to email me at bernadette [at] upcounsel [dot] com

Thanks, Bernadette

~~~
joslin01
Ah, UpCounsel, nice to see you on Hacker News!

I got ripped off on UpCounsel. It was my fault for selecting a poor lawyer who
raised his rates three times after his initial offer. If you use them, watch
out for these types. They'll come in low planning on sucking out more later.

I asked for a detailed list of potential concerns in a contract, and instead
got caffeinated scatter-brained call 2 days later. During it, he stopped and
said "You're writing this down, right?" Oh geez, I forgot I was supposed to
take notes when I pay somebody to take notes for me.

So I took advantage of the fact that UpCounsel calls itself a platform and
left him a poor review. I read it a few times that night and was satisfied
with it -- that ought to protect others I said to myself and called it a
night.

The next morning I had an email waiting for me from the lawyer. He told me he
was "disappointed in me" and wanted to talk some more. Yet I was confused what
he could be disappointed about; was I obliged to give him a good review (and 3
stars isn't even that bad!)? Some hours later, I noticed the review had been
removed and I reached out to UpCounsel asking them what happened.

One of the top guys, Steve, told me my review was "automatically" (a day
later, after a laywer complains -- yes, I'm sure it was that 10:32AM cron job)
deleted due to profanity. There was one mention of "shit". I went back and
forth with the guy, but he ultimately told me "If you want to write a more
professional review, go ahead". My review was really not that unprofessional;
it merely dictated what I just said above with a slight hint of anger (well I
did just waste $600 and this IS a review).

In my experience, they protect their lawyers first -- users second. It didn't
matter that this guy essentially ripped me off; he was more concerned about
not letting him receive a poor rating and had things to say to me like, "Why
didn't you come to me first?" (before I wrote the review). It's like I said,
protect the laywers first (go to customer support and complain so you don't
leave bad review), users second (delete review if you actually do).

------
jaz46
Pachyderm (YC W15) | SF Bay Area | ONSITE/full-time

Love Golang, Docker, analytics and distributed systems? Pachyderm might be the
place for you!

pachyderm.io

github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm

What would data analytics infrastructure (namely Hadoop) look like if we
rebuilt it from scratch today? We think it would be containerized, modular,
and easy enough for a single person to use while still being scalable enough
for a whole company. Tools like Docker and CoreOS provide the perfect building
blocks for us revolutionize data infrastructure!

Pachyderm's whole team is just 3 people right now, so you'd be getting in
right at the ground floor! We pay solid SF-level salaries along with
significant equity, full benefits, and all the usual startup perks. Read more
about our vision: [https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop...](https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop-4fc160f8d74f)

Email: jobs@pachyderm.io

------
bakztfuture
StartupTimelines.org | Toronto/Waterloo/Guelph, Canada | Founding Engineer |
[http://www.startuptimelines.org/](http://www.startuptimelines.org/)

Startup Timelines shows how the homepages of famous startups have changed over
time.

Since three months ago, when Startup Timelines was launched, it has seen:

\- 66,000 pageviews

\- 34,000 user visits

\- ~ 2,000-3,000+ shares on social media

It was also featured on TechCrunch, T3n, Hacker News, and Product Hunt.

We're looking for a talented full-stack engineer to help us build out the
product more. We are really, really focused right now on getting the product
just right. Our stack is made up Flask (Python), HTML/CSS, MySql, and AWS +
Heroku + Linode.

Sorry, but there is no salary at the moment. However, we're working on
scraping together some kind of an honorarium to reward hard work and real
talent. Check out the job description below to read some of the interesting
and unique problems we are currently working on solving. This includes
building out a tracking engine as well as creating a dashboard for
integrations to help onboard new users.

Find out more: bakz@bakzdesign.com [http://betakit.com/job/founding-
engineer/](http://betakit.com/job/founding-engineer/)

------
solarcenturyds
Solarcentury - London, UK - ONSITE - email: dominic.starkey@solarcentury.com

[http://www.solarcentury.com](http://www.solarcentury.com)

We're looking to expand our team of 6 passionate developers, creating software
applications to help Solarcentury deliver both large and small-scale Solar PV
projects all around the world. If you are adaptable, keen to learn about web
development and interested in renewable energy, we want to talk to you.

At present, we build and maintain a Java Web Application to administrate our
installer partners and provide info to end customers, built in Spring MVC,
hosted on Rackspace cloud servers, using a MySQL database and utilising HTML,
CSS and JS (in particular, jQuery) in the front-end. We're an agile shop and
we're also starting a new project where we are planning to use PHP and Drupal,
hosted on Ubuntu servers hosted at AWS so there's plenty to get involved with.

As part of our small software development team, we want you to help us talk to
our customers, build wireframes and demos and then create, test and deploy new
applications that will be used by the rest of the company, by our clients and
by the public. This is a great opportunity for you to develop high
performance, modern web applications for a commercially successful, socially
responsible and ethical business.

